# Out with the Old... Network Rail tell businesses to vacate Atlantic Road arches



## :-D (Feb 4, 2015)

Have just been told by my landlords, Network Rail, that they have plans to redevelop the Arches we rent, and that we dont figure in their new shiny plans. It's not just us, it's every arch along Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road, from Brixton Road to Poes Road.

Everyone to be Served Notice by "springtime 2015"

To Vacate 6 months after.

New Units to be available from 2017, but there's no "first refusal" given to us on the increased new rents that will come with any new tennancy. We have to apply like anyone else interested. So it looks like after over 40 years, its Goodbye A & C Continental Grocers & hello Pret a Manger, Waitrose Local etc.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 4, 2015)

That doesn't even sound legal, let alone desirable.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2015)

Ugh


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

the same sort of thing happening along whitechapel high st (rd?). lots of little businesses going, lots of chains coming in. vile. (((:-D)))


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. Is there any way to challenge it?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> That doesn't even sound legal, let alone desirable.


This.


quimcunx said:


> Sorry to hear this. Is there any way to challenge it?


There must be something we can do.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 4, 2015)

Pret a Eviction


----------



## boohoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Really depressing news. Will be very sad to see these businesses pushed out.

The fishmongers has also been there since the 1930s (I think). Check out the tiles on the wall in there.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know much about retail but do not see why it would be illegal. I imagine the best course of action will be for protesters to make the case to Network Rail about making room for old businesses who want to stay on. A bit like Nour.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm surprised that anyone is surprised especially the Tory types on this Forum.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

We should be asking how this fits with Brixton Central. Is this why we were being made to play card games?

Where would YOU put the residential, the recreational, the retail etc?

Meanwhile maybe Network Rail and Lambeth Regen were preparing an ambush behind the scenes. That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## technical (Feb 4, 2015)

What stage is Brixton Central at? Is there any chance of more consultation giving people a chance of making it clear that we don't want the town centre being a clone town?


----------



## tompound (Feb 4, 2015)

technical said:


> What stage is Brixton Central at? Is there any chance of more consultation giving people a chance of making it clear that we don't want the town centre being a clone town?



I've attended pretty much every consultation and I don't think that the organisers could have been left in any doubt that this (a clone town) is not what people want.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

What control do you think Lambeth have over the arches? None pretty much.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> What control do you think Lambeth have over the arches? None pretty much.


Why are they bothering to negotiate with Network Rail then? Is all this "joint working" a fiction for the masses?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Why are they bothering to negotiate with Network Rail then? Is all this "joint working" a fiction for the masses?


I haven't been to any of the sessions so couldn't say. The joint working for Raleigh Hall and Windrush Square were both a sham. Waste of my time. I don't imagine these are any different.

ETA confused your joint networking reference CH1  with Toms earlier mention of consultation


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

This is outrageous. I've posted up a piece on B Buzz to get the word out and hopefully get more of an idea of the full plans later.
Brixton can not lose places like this. It's a kick in the teeth for all those traders who stayed with Brixton through the tough times.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/...along-atlantic-road-and-brixton-station-road/


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

I know petitions are often a total waste of time etc., but I think I'm going to have to set one up anyway (as well as explore every other avenue of lobbying). When the arches go, well, the Brixton I know and love has gone.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> What control do you think Lambeth have over the arches? None pretty much.





http://futurebrixton.org/brixton-central/brixton-central-masterplan/


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

"Retail and cafes - Network Rail to invest in the refurbishment of the arches..." sure sounds a lot co-operative than, "Network Rail to hoof out all long standing businesses to maximise profits."


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> http://futurebrixton.org/brixton-central/brixton-central-masterplan/
> 
> View attachment 67256


Which shows no change of use to the arches. Retail and a3. Council wants them refurbished. Network Rail won't refurb them unless they get more rent. No power.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 4, 2015)

How useful is your MP?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Which shows no change of use to the arches. Retail and a3. Council wants them refurbished. Network Rail won't refurb them unless they get more rent. No power.


Oh please  ,..... the two logo's in the bottom right corner show a degree of co-operation.....


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Oh please  ,..... the two logo's in the bottom right corner show a degree of co-operation.....


Oh well. If the logos are there.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Network Rail won't refurb them unless they get more rent.


This is very much NR's approach to their property. No investment without an increase in revenue.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 4, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm surprised that anyone is surprised especially the Tory types on this Forum.


http://libdems4london.org.uk/en/article/2014/0783968/comment-lambeth-labour-s-great-housing-sell-off


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> This is very much NR's approach to their property. No investment without an increase in revenue.


Also, pretty hard to refurb railway arches without gutting then completely. Have you seen the patchwork of internal water works, gutters, etc in Budget Carpets? Had a long chat with the guy in there about it last week.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Also, pretty hard to refurb railway arches without gutting then completely.


I have intimate personal experience of the subject


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Independent shopkeepers who have serving Brixton for decades get turfed out, while Network Rail rakes it in. It's obscene. 


> Network Rail's (NR) annual profits have soared to more than £1 billion despite falling further behind punctuality targets.
> 
> Profit before tax rose 39 per cent to £1.04 billion for the 12 months ending in March while 90 per cent of passenger trains ran on time, compared to 90.9 per cent the year before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I have intimate personal experience of the subject


Makerspace?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Makerspace?


Yep




makerspace by Colin Gourlay, on Flickr


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

It will be interesting to see if Brixton Bid get involved with this, given that at least one of the businesses operating from the arches is paying them.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> How useful is your MP?


Dunno - she's trading on Olympic expertise to get into the Mayoralty though.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Really depressing news. Will be very sad to see these businesses pushed out.
> 
> The fishmongers has also been there since the 1930s (I think). Check out the tiles on the wall in there.


I know it probably hasn't been done before but could it, technically, become Grade II listed?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

In with the new - just a reminder of the proposals for the Valentia Place arches looking west towards Popes Road.
I felt this was sort of a tourist theme park - like I've seen at Lincoln on the walk up the hill to the cathedral.
The "artist" has at least made it a multi-ethnic theme park, which is highly unusual in architects drawings of Brixton developments  these days e.g. New Albermarle (as has been pointed out)


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2015)

This is nothing short of a disgrace. Network Rail can get to fuck. The fact that they're not even offering their tenants first refusal tells you everything you need to know about their intentions.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 4, 2015)

This is really fucking shit. So many communities are going to get fragmented by this.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 4, 2015)

Aren't antic refurbing the bar and grill in that stretch? 

Not that I have as much sympathy for them as for the smaller shops but it's odd that they'd spend what must be a fair chunk of money without some sort of assurance about tenure.  Might this mean it's quite a recent decision by network rail? 

I like these shops but have a horrible feeling that it's a bit inevitable that they'll get kicked out.  I don't presume petitions will make a difference to network rail as they don't deal with the public directly AFAIK.


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I like these shops but have a horrible feeling that it's a bit inevitable that they'll get kicked out.  I don't presume petitions will make a difference to network rail as they don't deal with the public directly AFAIK.



Will go to the barricades for A&C Continental but I fear you are right.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 4, 2015)

might be worth looking into whats been going on in Tottenham with Wards Corner, sounds a bit similar to me....

http://wardscorner.wikispaces.com/

This has been going on since 2007, if the community had not fought back we'd have had the usual cookie cutter glass and steel Boreville there by now.

So many dirty tricks by the developers......


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Just been out to talk to some of the businesses affected (around 25 in total, I believe). They are DEVASTATED. They had no warning that this was going to happen in this manner and there was no consultation. Shopkeepers are really worried how they're going to pay their rents and mortgages once they're kicked out.

Network Rail want to close the whole strip down for one year - possibly two - while they refurb the arches and then the businesses are welcome to get first refusal on the rents that they obviously won't be able to afford (assuming that they've managed to keep going while they've been pushed into involuntary exile).  I was told that the arches have been refurbed every 7 years or so and are not in poor condition. This is more about cosmetic change as no one has been notified of structural issues.

There is a lot of local anger about this - when I was in A& C a stream of people were coming into talk about it (including the SLP).

Is evicting long term independent traders really the Brixton that our 'co-operative council' wants to put their name to?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

T & P said:


> This is nothing short of a disgrace. Network Rail can get to fuck. The fact that they're not even offering their tenants first refusal tells you everything you need to know about their intentions.


This is the key thing IMO. A plan which would prioritise applications from existing tenants. Any rent assistance would need to be backed by Lambeth, whether by subsidy or some other incentive to NR. Perhaps one arch could be set aside for all the tiny shoe horned retailers too. I never really use any of them but they seem to work.


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> This is the key thing IMO. A plan which would prioritise applications from existing tenants. Any rent assistance would need to be backed by Lambeth, whether by subsidy or some other incentive to NR. Perhaps one arch could be set aside for all the tiny shoe horned retailers too. I never really use any of them but they seem to work.



Although it appears from Ed's post #42 that they will get first refusal.


----------



## :-D (Feb 4, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> Sorry to hear this. Is there any way to challenge it?


 
Thanks, at the moment its all a bit sketchy. Some have had visits and some not. There is nothing in writing  detailing their proposals other than a small leaflet left behind after the visit. There's a Helpline number and a website address listed on it but the Helpline number is an answer machine & the websites not up and running yet...They expect to be able to provide us with more details in a fortnight or so. So until then, we have to expect the worst case scenario. I've been pointed towards Jack Hopkins, Cabinet Member for Jobs & Growth as a place to start. Our first step in the meantime is to publicise our situation.

Any suggestions would be very welcome.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 4, 2015)

Keep a record of *all *attempts at correspondence with them over the issue at a minimum.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Network Rail statement:



> Plans are being prepared and each of the tenants and leaseholders in these arches is being contacted to discuss the plans and how individual businesses will be affected. Tenants will need to vacate the arches later this year and Network Rail is advising them early to allow time to plan for the temporary closure of the arches for the refurbishment works.
> 
> Tenants will be supported by Network Rail with a package of financial and professional support including assistance to find relocation premises. It’s important to add that we are not looking to turn the arches into a clone-town and we are aware of our responsibilities not just to our tenants but also the rest of Brixton to get this right.


From what I've heard of the relocation 'packages' they're going to be utterly useless for most business wanting to keep on trading in the same area.


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2015)

:-D said:


> Thanks, at the moment its all a bit sketchy. Some have had visits and some not. There is nothing in writing  detailing their proposals other than a small leaflet left behind after the visit. There's a Helpline number and a website address listed on it but the Helpline number is an answer machine & the websites not up and running yet...They expect to be able to provide us with more details in a fortnight or so. So until then, we have to expect the worst case scenario. I've been pointed towards Jack Hopkins, Cabinet Member for Jobs & Growth as a place to start. Our first step in the meantime is to publicise our situation.
> 
> Any suggestions would be very welcome.



Best of luck.  No experience with this kind of thing but it seems to me that you need to unite and publicise.  There will be a lot of support for you in Brixton.

Happy to contribute to fighting fund.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 4, 2015)

i used to go to a mechanic in Loughborough Junction who had his business pretty much ruined by Network Rail and the bridge improvement works some years ago. He had nothing good to say about them or the process, compensation etc at all.

good luck to all the traders


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

:-D said:


> Any suggestions would be very welcome.


I popped in earlier and hopefully came up with some useful ideas - keep me in the loop and give me a shout if you want me to come over for a chat.


----------



## technical (Feb 4, 2015)

Sirena said:


> I know it probably hasn't been done before but could it, technically, become Grade II listed?



Given its not actually a building, scheduled monument status more appropriate. But this tends to be done on 'special interest' - as its not particularly rare though I'd say pretty unlikely

Clearly, NR are in the driving seat here - but they at least want to be seen to be listening to public opinion on the basis of that statement. Kicking up a fuss about this and ensuring Lambeth's masterplan aims to safeguard independent businesses would at least be a start


----------



## :-D (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Also, pretty hard to refurb railway arches without gutting then completely. Have you seen the patchwork of internal water works, gutters, etc in Budget Carpets? Had a long chat with the guy in there about it last week.


 It's the with our Unit, a refurbishment would be welcomed my most, even if it meant relocating for a couple of months whilst it was gutted in order to do a proper job. Being told it will take a year is very suspect. Being told our lease needs to be cancelled but i could apply for a (not my) unit, subject to availability makes it clear i'm Persona Non Grata.


----------



## :-D (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you, i will.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

There's a hell of a lot of interest growing in this story: the Buzz article has already been read nearly 1,500 times in just a few hours, and this thread has had way over 1,000 views too.

Let's hope we can build on this interest.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Good on you, Jessie


----------



## Gniewosz (Feb 4, 2015)

I am really sad to hear this... Some of my favourite shops are along there. They did something similar to the arches opposite the Sainsburys in Herne Hill.  One of my favourite little shops for buying quirky gifts disappeared because they couldn't afford it afterwards, when they had apparently just renovated themselves and then were going to be forced to pay again.  In the end, the renovated arches look really bland and no colour. :-(

I think the petition idea is good as a starter.  Independent stores are so much better for the local community and employment, rather than chain stores and zero contract hours.  Could there also be an argument for discrimination against minorities if it means that certain communities can no longer access shops locally that cater to their needs?  Has there been a Equality Impact Assessment been done by Network Rail?  It would be interesting to get hold of this or if one hasn't been done, demand that one is done.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

I think the plan is for the affected businesses to get together and talk and get as much information as possible about what's going on, and then invite folks in to help them with a strategy for progressing their cause, which I imagine will involve starting a  petition, along with lobbying, press coverage, legal issues, talking to councillors etc etc.

I've offered my services and I'm pretty sure there will be a lot of other locals who are prepared to go out of their way to help protect these important local businesses.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> I think the plan is for the affected businesses to get together and talk and get as much information as possible about what's going on, and then invite folks in to help them with a strategy for progressing their cause, which I imagine will involve starting a  petition, along with lobbying, press coverage, legal issues, talking to councillors etc etc.
> 
> I've offered my services and I'm pretty sure there will be a lot of other locals who are prepared to go out of their way to help protect these important local businesses.



I certainly would


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> That doesn't even sound legal, let alone desirable.



Having known people who've rented arches over the years, the 6 months notice sounds about right. It's certainly what happened at Clapham Junction when they "refurbed" their arches in the '90s - all the small fabricators, artists and recycling concerns got toe-punted, and the arches were then colonised by less locally socially-useful businesses.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> We should be asking how this fits with Brixton Central. Is this why we were being made to play card games?
> 
> Where would YOU put the residential, the recreational, the retail etc?
> 
> Meanwhile maybe Network Rail and Lambeth Regen were preparing an ambush behind the scenes. That's what it looks like to me.



TBF, LBL with have very little control over how Network Rail manage their assets, and for every person citing the social utility of the existing businesses, you'll get some breadhead mentioning that NR has a duty to the taxpayer to maximise returns on its' assets, unfortunately.
They really don't give a shit, as long as they're getting top dollar.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm surprised that anyone is surprised especially the Tory types on this Forum.



Well, the Tory types will be gladdened by the fact that this will boost the yield from their _rentier_-ism further.
But that's because they're asocial money-grubbing cunts.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Campaign. Make sure the tenants are united. Get a change.org petition going, and then just start to get as much press as you can. Cause as much of a stink around Network Rail as you can. Pursue them relentlessly. Get councillors and MPs worried. Get local celebrities to support. It's the next wedge being drive into the blanket gentrification of Brixton. I'm happy to help too.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 4, 2015)

This is a thread about people's livelihoods; can we keep the snipy side swipes to the main gossip thread?


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Ch4, Evening Standard & SLP are covering this story now. The Buzz piece has picked up 5k views and 1k Facebook shares already, so I'm hopeful that there could be some real community weight behind any campaign against these proposals.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

The comments section on the Buzz piece has got quite lively, and people on Twitter are getting involved


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 4, 2015)

Sign me up for the barricades, please - far as I'm concerned, if the shops under the arches close there's not much left of the BrixtonI love(d) and I'll be considering moving on. I have had a lot of reservations about some of the grouching on u75 about the alleged "Villaage" etc, but these plans are beyond the pale.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> The comments section on the Buzz piece has got quite lively, and people on Twitter are getting involved



there goes the neighbourhood


----------



## elmpp (Feb 4, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, the Tory types will be gladdened by the fact that this will boost the yield from their _rentier_-ism further.
> But that's because they're asocial money-grubbing cunts.


That's right. With a juicy bonus when yous get priced out the area. Ker-ching.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2015)

supporters of gentrification not so keen when it effects their experience of brixton shocker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> supporters of gentrification not so keen when it effects their experience of brixton shocker.


affects. i know i'm fighting a losing battle but effects has a different meaning from affects.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2015)

your quite correct, my mistake.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> your quite correct, my mistake.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2015)

soupdragon said:


> Campaign. Make sure the tenants are united. Get a change.org petition going, and then just start to get as much press as you can. Cause as much of a stink around Network Rail as you can. Pursue them relentlessly. Get councillors and MPs worried. Get local celebrities to support. It's the next wedge being drive into the blanket gentrification of Brixton. I'm happy to help too.



Anyone contacted Jay Rayner - I know he is probably too pro Villaage for most on here - but he does have alot of followers. Not sure he will like the only deli and the best fish stall in Brixton disappearing.


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> supporters of gentrification not so keen when it effects their experience of brixton shocker.



Just watch what happens when we first-wave gentrifiers mobilise.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Its been featured on Channel 4:


> *'Gentrification in the extreme'*
> Anabella Cardoso and her husband Jose, the owners of A&C Continental Delicatessen on Atlantic Road, fear it could be the end of an era. They have run the shop for 13 years, succeeding Jose's Portuguese parents.
> 
> Ms Cardoso, 47, told *Channel 4 News*: "Network Rail told everyone yesterday, completely out of the blue, that we must vacate by September at the latest and that they're terminating all leases.
> ...


London 24 have run a feature too, as did the Standard who - as usual - failed to credit the source for their story and then got the wrong pic in.

Here's the council line:


> Councillor Jack Hopkins, Lambeth cabinet member for jobs and growth, said: “We want to see the diversity and individuality of Brixton maintained alongside any plans to refurbish the railway arches.
> 
> "The plans are ultimately a matter between tenant and landlord, however we are pushing Network Rail to provide a comprehensive support package and will be holding a meeting with the existing business tenants before the end of the month to discuss the issue.”


"Support package"


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2015)

It's obviously more of an issue than "a matter between tenant/landlord" as the pathetic Jack Hopkins claims and it's no different to the mass evictions with regards to social housing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2015)

Any Twitter users out there ?
Would be interesting to know if community aware Atlantic Road newcomers Wahaca
have any opinion on this assault on Brixton's heritage
they might even be willing to let their fellow traders use the venue for meetings

E@A Joshyboom might do likewise for Station Road


----------



## Jeni Edwards (Feb 4, 2015)

:-D said:


> Have just been told by my landlords, Network Rail, that they have plans to redevelop the Arches we rent, and that we dont figure in their new shiny plans. It's not just us, it's every arch along Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road, from Brixton Road to Poes Road.
> 
> Everyone to be Served Notice by "springtime 2015"
> 
> ...


With you all the way! This is not the future of Brixton - these traders are a part of what makes it so special.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's obviously more of an issue than "a matter between tenant/landlord" as the pathetic Jack Hopkins claims and it's no different to the mass evictions with regards to social housing.



what do you expect from a red tory lickspittle.


----------



## Chris Holt (Feb 4, 2015)

There's a petition to sign to stop this happening here.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> what do you expect from a red tory lickspittle.



I'm a _bit_ to the left of Labour. It never ceases to amaze me that some people (not you) think that being anti Tory makes one a raving loony Labour supporter.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 4, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> I am really sad to hear this... Some of my favourite shops are along there. They did something similar to the arches opposite the Sainsburys in Herne Hill.  One of my favourite little shops for buying quirky gifts disappeared because they couldn't afford it afterwards, when they had apparently just renovated themselves and then were going to be forced to pay again.  In the end, the renovated arches look really bland and no colour. :-(
> 
> I think the petition idea is good as a starter.  Independent stores are so much better for the local community and employment, rather than chain stores and zero contract hours.  Could there also be an argument for discrimination against minorities if it means that certain communities can no longer access shops locally that cater to their needs?  Has there been a Equality Impact Assessment been done by Network Rail?  It would be interesting to get hold of this or if one hasn't been done, demand that one is done.



Great idea, but do equality impact assessments have to be done in the business world?  Sorry if its a stupid question.  If so, then I agree, it needs to be looked into asap.


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 4, 2015)

Signed.

If I'm honest I think this is the way London is going as a whole. The life and soul of various other places like Camden, Soho and Hackney has already been sucked away. And as much as I hate to say it - it's going to happen to Brixton too.

London is being treated like a bottomless pit. More and more people arrive all the time. In evolution only the strongest survive - it seems in London only the richest survive.

Network rail know what they are doing. They have done this before with the London bridge under arch businesses. I hope together we can stop it, but if I'm honest I'm not overly hopeful.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been talking to the traders and was waiting for their approval on the text for the petition but the Brixton Blog has just jumped the gun. You can sign it here.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 4, 2015)

Signed and link shared,Good work editor.


----------



## :-D (Feb 4, 2015)

....before i turn in, i wanted to say thank you to everyone for their kind messages of support that we've had all day. It's lifted us.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2015)

technical said:


> What stage is Brixton Central at? Is there any chance of more consultation giving people a chance of making it clear that we don't want the town centre being a clone town?



As with  tompound I have been at all the Brixton Central consultation meetings.

I think I can say that one of the things that all residents attending said is that we wanted to make sure that existing diverse business are retained. 

Network Rail attended these meetings and heard all this. As did Council.

Network Rail are not a private business they are government owned. NR however behave like a private property developer. 

The pursuit of maximum profit should not be their sole remit. 

As the shopkeepers have been paying for the arches they should be maintained by the landlord. Arguments that if they arches are refurbished then the leases should go up is the whole problem with landlordism in London. Keeping a property in good order should not be reason to hike leases up. 

Its clear to me that NR want to be shot of these longstanding small shopkeepers and get in those who will pay more. A visit to Kings Cross shows want they want. 

Basically landlords in London don’t give a fuck. Its all about profit. Its all legal. We do live in a capitalist society that protects the owners of property. Hardly surprise that they kick out small shopkeepers. NR have seen that they can rake it in at places like Kings Cross. They see Brixton as next in line. Yes Waitrose etc is what they want.

I have said this before but at one consultation I got chatting to someone from Network Rail. This was at the stall in Brixton Station Road.

The guy from NR , after I said I was concerned about future of the small business in that stretch of road, said that NR had not "managed" these arches very well. I said you mean that you have not got enough money out of them. He said that it what it was. 

IMO this makes a mockery of the the Brixton Central masterplan consultation. The whole idea of it was that the Council and NR would as the main property owners work with the local community. 

Network Rail have just binned that.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Great idea, but do equality impact assessments have to be done in the business world?  Sorry if its a stupid question.  If so, then I agree, it needs to be looked into asap.



Lambeth Council do them when they propose a new policy.

But as I said we live in a capitalist economy so the likes of NR do not have to give a shit. In the wonderful "free" market EQA are not required as its commonsense that the operation of the free market will lead to the correct outcome.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Network Rail Board:

*Patrick Butcher, group finance director*
Patrick is responsible for finance, property, procurement, information management, legal services and human resources. Former finance director positions include English Welsh and Scottish Railway (now DB Schenker), Mapeley, London Underground and King’s College Hospital. His early career was at Deloitte & Touche as a management consultant and auditor. He is a member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants (South Africa).

His bonus 

Interview with Patrick


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 4, 2015)

A lot of Network Rail's small business tenants in railway arches outside town centres probably welcome the "three months either way" notice clause, that I think is now standard in NR's "Solutions" leases.

However for town centre retail sites on longer term leases, I had always understood that the six months notice to quit clause in Network Rail Property (formerly 'Spacia' formerly British Rail Property Board?) leases was only for works required for railway engineering purposes.  Has the use of this clause to clear a site for non-engineering-related commercial reasons ever been legally tested?

Is there such a beast as a pro bono commercial property lawyer?!?


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

lang rabbie said:


> Is there such a beast as a pro bono commercial property lawyer?!?



You could try The Ethical Property Foundation - they may be able to put you in touch with a pro bono lawyer.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

The interview with Patrick Butcher would suggest this is a national strategy they are going to pursue (if I'm understanding the bit about making it more like Hong Kong). I think Herne Hill traders may be in the same situation. How many other parades of shops are in NR arches nationally? Maybe there's a national campaign here? Shouldn't NR have a duty to consider the impact of their leasing decisions to surrounding urban contexts as part of their license?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2015)

:-D said:


> ....before i turn in, i wanted to say thank you to everyone for their kind messages of support that we've had all day. It's lifted us.



Brixton Rec Users Group email list have been informed about this with petition, Brixton Buzz piece and this thread.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2015)

It's really encouraging how rapidly that petition is gaining signatures... heading rapidly towards 3,000 signatures already.

Is there more that could be done?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2015)

soupdragon said:


> The interview with Patrick Butcher would suggest this is a national strategy they are going to pursue (if I'm understanding the bit about making it more like Hong Kong). I think Herne Hill traders may be in the same situation. How many other parades of shops are in NR arches nationally? Maybe there's a national campaign here? Shouldn't NR have a duty to consider the impact of their leasing decisions to surrounding urban contexts as part of their license?


Herne Hill traders are in the same situation, although I think in their case there is structural work they has to be done. I note that Brindisa isn't affected by this as they're in the arches between Pope's Rd and Coldharbour Lane. Having invested quite heavily in Brixton I'd imagine they'd be very fucked off to be chucked out after a year. I wonder if that stretch is next though?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It's really encouraging how rapidly that petition is gaining signatures... heading rapidly towards 3,000 signatures already.
> 
> Is there more that could be done?


We need to lobby our local councillors, and the local MP. Is it Chukka or Kate Hoey?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ms T said:


> We need to lobby our local councillors, and the local MP. Is it Chukka or Kate Hoey?


Tessa Jowell (retiring)


----------



## lazyhack (Feb 5, 2015)

lang rabbie said:


> Is there such a beast as a pro bono commercial property lawyer?!?



Try the Haldane society, there's some housing lawyers there that could probably help.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Tessa Jowell (retiring)



Have the boundaries changed that much? She's my MP as it happens, but might be better off engaging the new candidate.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Have the boundaries changed that much? She's my MP as it happens, but might be better off engaging the new candidate.



Yep - she became our MP at the last election when the boundaries changed (it was Kate Hoey before).  Helen Hayes is the prospective candidate - she's a Southwark councillor at present.  Definitely worth engaging her.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 5, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Yep - she became our MP at the last election when the boundaries changed (it was Kate Hoey before).  Helen Hayes is the prospective candidate - she's a Southwark councillor at present.  Definitely worth engaging her.


If she wanted a campaign to raise her profile it would seem a good one to choose.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Yep - she became our MP at the last election when the boundaries changed (it was Kate Hoey before).  Helen Hayes is the prospective candidate - she's a Southwark councillor at present.  Definitely worth engaging her.


It's daft that Brixton is covered by 2 different MPs. Used to be 3 - I think we were in Streatham constituency before.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It's really encouraging how rapidly that petition is gaining signatures... heading rapidly towards 3,000 signatures already.
> 
> Is there more that could be done?


There's a lot more than can be done. Signing something online helps raise a profile, but what really counts is actual protests, lobbying at meetings and other 'feet on the ground' campaigning tactics, plus regular press. I'm going to see then again and ask/suggest the kind of things that may probe effective - and, of course, people are free to post up their thoguhts and ideas here.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2015)

let's just write to them all!  I think Chuka is mine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> There's a lot more than can be done. Signing something online helps raise a profile, but what really counts is actual protests, lobbying at meetings and other 'feet on the ground' campaigning tactics, plus regular press. I'm going to see then again and ask/suggest the kind of things that may probe effective - and, of course, people are free to post up their thoguhts and ideas here.



yes, I have been involved in this sort of thing in the past... I just wondered if anything was actually already planned (although I recognise that this news has only just broken).  I guess I just feel so saddened by this news - the initial response is - must do something NOW!  Great that you're doing stuff.  Definitely happy to be involved in any protest - I'll bring down the whole family.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> let's just write to them all!  I think Chuka is mine.



They're not supposed to get involved in constituency issues outside their own constituency so he could justifiably ignore correspondence on this issue.  However, Chuka is shadow business Secretary, so if you write to him it should be in that context to try and get a response.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

It also needs good, solid coordination between local media to represent a united front. That aspect could definitely be improved upon already.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2015)

colacubes said:


> They're not supposed to get involved in constituency issues outside their own constituency so he could justifiably ignore correspondence on this issue.  However, Chuka is shadow business Secretary, so if you write to him it should be in that context to try and get a response.



Yes of course, bearing his actual role in mind is a very sensible idea.    I do find it frustrating attempting to with him - years ago he came in for a cup of tea with us, recently we wanted to get him to come to a local community thing I was involved in and basically it was felt there was no point in even trying.  Shame really as some of our number had some very interesting questions to put to him.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

I wrote a bit here:
Saving the Atlantic Road and Station Road Arches – petition and updates


----------



## Rushy (Feb 5, 2015)

An impactful logo and strap line which can be shown in windows of neighbouring shops would be good.

And printed on tote bags leanderman


----------



## tompound (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> There's a lot more than can be done. Signing something online helps raise a profile, but what really counts is actual protests, lobbying at meetings and other 'feet on the ground' campaigning tactics, plus regular press. I'm going to see then again and ask/suggest the kind of things that may probe effective - and, of course, people are free to post up their thoguhts and ideas here.



Yep, and talking to lots of people there will be no shortage of support on this. As you say co-ordination is key. Lots of good intention around but there will be priorities in terms of what needs to happen first and shooting from various angles won't have the same impact.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

tompound said:


> Yep, and talking to lots of people there will be no shortage of support on this. As you say co-ordination is key. Lots of good intention around but there will be priorities in terms of what needs to happen first and shooting from various angles won't have the same impact.


Absolutely. If I hadn't have chanced upon the Blog's petition there'd now be two online and that does nothing for the cause. I'm writing to them now to ask if they want to coordinate further actions.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

The original story on Buzz has now had well over 20k page views and been shared 4.4k times in something like 24 hours. Now we (as in all of us) need to harness that reaction and make sure that we can out forward a sustained campaign. When the time is right, I  think a proper street protest is definitely something that should happen (and I'm more than happy to help out with this). 

This redevelopment  to be stopped.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 5, 2015)

tompound said:


> Lots of good intention around but there will be priorities in terms of what needs to happen first and shooting from various angles won't have the same impact.


This. Patience is needed until the plans and terms have been clarified. This is happening in a couple of weeks I believe. It also won't help businesses if this is allowed to be hijacked by the "yuppies out" brigade. I am certain that a lot of the support will come from young recent arrivals as well as old faces.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I wrote a bit here:
> Saving the Atlantic Road and Station Road Arches – petition and updates




I thought Bell spoke so eloquently there, the pertinent points being that Lambeth have known about this for sometime, that it is a commercial decision not a structural issue and if your face doesn't fit the gentrification model you are not welcome in Brixton even if you have been part of the community for a quarter of a century.

The £1,000 relocation payment is frankly breathtaking, it makes my blood boil.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

Rushy said:


> This. Patience is needed until the plans and terms have been clarified. This is happening in a couple of weeks I believe.


Which is what I've been suggesting. Like I said yesterday:


editor said:


> I think the plan is for the affected businesses to get together and talk and get as much information as possible about what's going on, and then invite folks in to help them with a strategy for progressing their cause, which I imagine will involve starting a  petition, along with lobbying, press coverage, legal issues, talking to councillors etc etc.
> 
> I've offered my services and I'm pretty sure there will be a lot of other locals who are prepared to go out of their way to help protect these important local businesses.





Rushy said:


> It also won't help businesses if this is allowed to be hijacked by the "yuppies out" brigade.


I've seen absolutely no evidence of that at all, so I'm not sure why you're bringing it up.

But as far as I'm concerned, all interested parties are welcome to get involved in the campaign to save these shops. New, old, young, angry, rich, poor - all that matters is that they are united in their determination to save these stores.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Which is what I've been suggesting. Like I said yesterday:
> 
> I've seen absolutely no evidence of that at all, so I'm not sure why you're bringing it up.
> 
> But as far as I'm concerned, all interested parties are welcome to get involved in the campaign to save these shops. New, old, young, angry, rich, poor - all that matters is that they are united in their determination to save these stores.


I was not thinking of you in particular or referring to anything you have done on this matter.  I brought it up because it has happened before and is a common theme in this board and I felt it was worth saying. Like you say, it it's important that people are_ united in their determination._ I'm glad that we agree.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> The original story on Buzz has now had well over 20k page views and been shared 4.4k times in something like 24 hours. Now we (as in all of us) need to harness that reaction and make sure that we can out forward a sustained campaign. When the time is right, I  think a proper street protest is definitely something that should happen (and I'm more than happy to help out with this).
> 
> This redevelopment  to be stopped.



Great.

Do we want 'this redevelopment to be stopped' outright? 

Or should it proceed with existing stores given first refusal to return, and on similar rental terms?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Great.
> 
> Do we want 'this redevelopment to be stopped' outright?
> 
> Or should it proceed with existing stores given first refusal to return, and on similar rental terms?


Or any other options?
I'd like to know what is on the table first.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Great.
> 
> Do we want 'this redevelopment to be stopped' outright?
> 
> Or should it proceed with existing stores given first refusal to return, and on similar rental terms?


Like I said, I think we need to wait to see what options are available -including any legal avenues that can be explored - before launching into any campaigns.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

I've just been interviewed for ITV News. It'll be on the 6 o'clock news. I really don't like doing TV (especially when I'm sporting a curious stitch on my hooter!) but A&C asked me to do it, and I'm happy to support them.

The angle they seemed keen to pursue was "is this the end of Brixton's vibe?" I won't be watching but please be kind - I did the best I could!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> let's just write to them all!  I think Chuka is mine.



And after all, Chuka was *HAPPY* to speak for all of Brixton when he condemned the "Thatcher's Dead!" party,so he should be happy to speak for all of Brixton on this.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2015)

I just had a long chat with Jose at A&C and several other people came in while we were talking with ideas and to offer support.  A local barrister is going to look over the lease for them to see where they stand. Jo is speaking to all of the tenants with a view to getting a meeting sorted out. There is apparently more than a grand on offer, but certainly not enough to compensate for a year or more of lost business. Apparently Netwotk Rail have not yet got planning permission for the redevelopment so there's scope there for objections, I would have thought.


----------



## Winot (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Like I said, I think we need to wait to see what options are available -including any legal avenues that can be explored - before launching into any campaigns.



Wise words.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 5, 2015)

Petition is approaching 5,000 - less than a hundred signatures to go!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I just had a long chat with Jose at A&C and several other people came in while we were talking with ideas and to offer support.  A local barrister is going to look over the lease for them to see where they stand. Jo is speaking to all of the tenants with a view to getting a meeting sorted out. There is apparently more than a grand on offer, but certainly not enough to compensate for a year or more of lost business. Apparently Netwotk Rail have not yet got planning permission for the redevelopment so there's scope there for objections, I would have thought.


Having to vacate their premises for a year - possibly two - and then face rents that I imagine will be considerably higher than what they're currently paying is effectively going to kill some of those businesses stone dead. Network Rail aren't offering any alternative premises either.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anyone have a copy of the Network Rail leaflet that they can post a scan of?


----------



## Carpetman (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ugh


Fishmonger first opened 84 years ago , clothes shop 41 years ago , carpet shop 25 years ago the list goes on ! Where were Railtrack and Lambeth Council when the street was full of drug dealers and it was a no go area ? What help did we get then ? We stuck it out and look where it's got us !!!


----------



## Baron (Feb 5, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Why are they bothering to negotiate with Network Rail then? Is all this "joint working" a fiction for the masses?


When Brixton was undesirable we were good.  Now Brixton is good we are undesirable.  2 generations later!


----------



## Baron (Feb 5, 2015)

I can't remember my landlord helping during the riots, rats, leaks or drugs. We had to get on with it and we did.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 5, 2015)

This video made by local film maker Rod Main shows how micro some of the micro businesses in the arches are down there. Tragedy if Brixton lost these guys.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

I was just chatting to the guy selling mobile phone accessories in one of those arch segments. He had no idea this was happening. He's been here for over ten years.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 5, 2015)

Same thing's happening to the arches in Herne Hill too by the way...


----------



## haar (Feb 5, 2015)

There might be a workable solution. The old Pope's Road car park site is essentially vacant for the next couple of years, with a fairly pointless shipping container-based pop-up now being installed. This could be adapted to accommodate the traders during the two-year refurb of the arches (with their rents covering the cost), after which they could return on a first-refusal basis. Not ideal for them , but they stay local, together, and in business.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2015)

For the non tv types among us, myself included;
https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/itv


----------



## tompound (Feb 5, 2015)

haar said:


> There might be a workable solution. The old Pope's Road car park site is essentially vacant for the next couple of years, with a fairly pointless shipping container-based pop-up now being installed. This could be adapted to accommodate the traders during the two-year refurb of the arches (with their rents covering the cost), after which they could return on a first-refusal basis. Not ideal for them , but they stay local, together, and in business.



Good minds! A letter has just gone from our chair to Lib Peck, Jack Hopkins, and the Future Brixton team suggesting this:

http://brixtonpound.org/2015/the-future-of-local-businesses-in-brixton/

Dear All,

I am extremely disturbed to hear about the notice being served by Network Rail to the tenants on Atlantic Road and Station Road. Yesterday I had a long conversation with the owners of A&C who are devastated by this announcement and the uncertainty it brings to them and 25 other families involved.

I do not want to believe that the manner in which this is being implemented and the lack of intention in protecting the future of these longstanding Brixton businesses is an acceptable outcome of regeneration for you or anyone responsible for this development programme, however it is becoming increasingly difficult to feel that protecting the essential essence of Brixton has ever been a serious priority. This makes a complete nonsense of the Future Brixton community consultation process, and I deeply resent the time, energy and commitment taken by myself and many other citizens to protect community interest in the Central Brixton Master Development Plan.

This is not regeneration it is violation and it is taking place at the heart of our community; to the very people that have built and shaped it over many years. As you know I am an advocate of positive change and I am not naive about the commercial considerations needed to make a balanced and viable community. People- their passion, commitment and hard work at a local level, breathe real sustainable life into this community; you cannot replace that with mono-cultural retail and leisure development and expect a culturally rich, diverse and inclusive community to survive and flourish. This is not positive it is destructive; who and what are these longstanding, much loved businesses making way for?

On perhaps a more productive note you could consider re-housing those displaced businesses on the POP site at affordable rents? Any vague whiff of integrity the Future Brixton plan may once have held is now seriously dead in the water. This is extremely damaging and someone needs to take some responsibility for ensuring that livelihoods are not unduly affected in the long term. I, and no doubt many others look forward to hearing from you very soon in a public arena.

Regards


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2015)

Forgot to say, Jose from the deli is on BBC London tomorrow.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2015)

gah... toddler needed to poo so only caught the last minute or so of the ITV news report... is there catch up, or will it be on again later?  anyone know?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2015)

Thought ITV News did a decent job there. I notice Network Rail wimped out of an interview and just issued a pretty crap statement. Cowardly.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> gah... toddler needed to poo so only caught the last minute or so of the ITV news report... is there catch up, or will it be on again later?  anyone know?


It might be on the late. News, or on the website.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> gah... toddler needed to poo so only caught the last minute or so of the ITV news report... is there catch up, or will it be on again later?  anyone know?



They might stick the video to this article;
http://www.itv.com/news/london/2015...amous-arches-facing-eviction-by-network-rail/


----------



## leanderman (Feb 5, 2015)

Occurred to me as well that the box park could be a temporary home.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Occurred to me as well that the box park could be a temporary home.


Ditto. Rode past it on my way home and thought I'd had a clever idea. Came rushing to the thread...


----------



## Rushy (Feb 5, 2015)

tompound said:


> Good minds! A letter has just gone from our chair to Lib Peck, Jack Hopkins, and the Future Brixton team suggesting this:
> 
> http://brixtonpound.org/2015/the-future-of-local-businesses-in-brixton/
> 
> ...


Great letter Tom.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> gah... toddler needed to poo so only caught the last minute or so of the ITV news report... is there catch up, or will it be on again later?  anyone know?



plus1?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> plus1?



argh.. FFS.. just saw this - quickly switched over to the last 5 seconds...   will maybe try again at 10pm.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 5, 2015)

I popped into A&C tonight, very telling that the first person they thought of speaking to when they found out about this was the Editor. Shows how important Urban75 is to the local community. 

Brixton was hot on ITV news tonight with the bus strike and the railway arches


----------



## leanderman (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ditto. Rode past it on my way home and thought I'd had a clever idea. Came rushing to the thread...



If logistically possible, it would keep the stores going (with relocation assistance from NRail) until they can return  (on similar rental terms from NR).


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2015)

Got to say this petition is getting wide traction on my Facebook from people I know with no real connection to the area - but with obvious general sympathies with the plight of the traders


----------



## Manter (Feb 5, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Got to say this petition is getting wide traction on my Facebook from people I know with no real connection to the area - but with obvious general sympathies with the plight of the traders



People from outside Brixton and outside London on my friend list are starting to sign- eg The Northerner's (northern) family have signed as they all love Brixton's mix, enjoy visiting and have no desire to see it become a mini anywhere-else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2015)

Lucy c here's the thread you seek for your story


----------



## Lucy c (Feb 5, 2015)

Cheers! Id be interested in interviewing anyone who has an opinion on National a Rails actions for a piece I'm writing to show to the community. Anyone who this is going to impact on, shop-owner, community member, please get in touch with me and send me a message, I'd appreciate any written or recorded interviews. Im particularly interested in how this will impact on the Brixton community. Please get in touch or post below!


----------



## clandestino (Feb 5, 2015)

If the ITV news item does appear online, can someone post it on here please?


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

Lucy c said:


> Cheers! Id be interested in interviewing anyone who has an opinion on National a Rails actions for a piece I'm writing to show to the community. Anyone who this is going to impact on, shop-owner, community member, please get in touch with me and send me a message, I'd appreciate any written or recorded interviews. Im particularly interested in how this will impact on the Brixton community. Please get in touch or post below!


I would have thought it would just be easier for people to post up their opinions here, to be honest.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2015)

clandestino said:


> If the ITV news item does appear online, can someone post it on here please?


Am on phone but think it's up thread somewhere.


----------



## footballerslegs (Feb 5, 2015)

When my son was three days old my husband took him out and proudly introduced him to his friends out and about in Brixton – at Ferndale Leisure Centre, O Cantinho, and of course, everyone at the local, before taking a turn down Atlantic Road.

I’ve always said it takes my husband longer to get home from shopping than it does for him to actually do the shop as he chats to everyone that will humour him on his trip. For example, he’ll stop at Marios and debate Chelsea with the (I think) father and son team, with their dry senses of humour and forearms the size of ham hocks. And then onto Mash, to have a conversation on how to cook a piece of fish, before moving onto a general chat about the need to keep wives happy (ahem). Before, of course, popping into A&C Continental Deli to talk about, well, whatever comes up. To give you an idea of the possible breadth of conversation, I once found my husband buying a DVD of The Professionals to drop off there because ‘the guy (Jose) from A&C told me he liked it’.

Anyway, it was just before Christmas and my husband and baby were taking the tour and eventually made it to A&C. Jose, possibly at a loss on how to cope with a clearly emotional feller, did what any generous, community-loving, kind person would do, and gave my husband a huge panettone as congratulations. I’d never had panettone before and it was delicious – I think we lived on it for a couple of days as we tried to survive the early chaos. So when my baby turned one we bought another panettone and said that each year that would be his birthday cake. I told this to Jose’s wife Anabella and she said that she did the same for her son each year for his birthday, pressing deep grooves into the soft sponge with her fingers and filling each hole with fruit and sweets to decorate it. I hoped this would become a long term tradition we could all enjoy.

I can’t begin to put in words how sad I feel at the idea that these shops, these people – our friends - are being forced out of their businesses and their working and living communities. Which is why I wrote this overly sentimental piece. Forgive the indulgence and humour me, but this is what Brixton, and Atlantic Road means to me.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2015)

Great post, no indulgence forgiving required.


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm very encouraged by the massive response and action this shocking news has provoked so far from the community. Well done everyone!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a lovely post footballerslegs - I feel similarly about it being something that will be lost to not just me but to my kids.  We use the Rec a lot and then eat/shop in the arches shops.  My older daughter says it's her favourite place - the music pumping out, the huge variety of colours, sounds, people - it is always a joyous experience and we always bump into someone.  It's not just shopping/consuming/spending - it's interacting, laughing, making friends - living!

I can assure you she doesn't feel the same about Bromley High Street...


----------



## :-D (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I've just been interviewed for ITV News. It'll be on the 6 o'clock news. I really don't like doing TV (especially when I'm sporting a curious stitch on my hooter!) but A&C asked me to do it, and I'm happy to support them.
> 
> The angle they seemed keen to pursue was "is this the end of Brixton's vibe?" I won't be watching but please be kind - I did the best I could!






Thank you so much Mike. I hardly noticed the stitch


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I was not thinking of you in particular or referring to anything you have done on this matter.  I brought it up because it has happened before and is a common theme in this board and I felt it was worth saying. Like you say, it it's important that people are_ united in their determination._ I'm glad that we agree.



I noticed that the deli shopkeeper said this is about gentrification. Small long standing business like hers "face does not fit" in with the Nu Brixton. She thinks that Lambeth Council and Network Rail want to get chains in who will pay enormous amounts to have an arch. 

Gentrification is a common theme that I encounter people in Brixton remarking on who do not post on these boards. 

So you will not be having a problem with peaceful opposition to this further gentrification of Brixton?


----------



## :-D (Feb 5, 2015)

Baron said:


> I can't remember my landlord helping during the riots, rats, leaks or drugs. We had to get on with it and we did.



It's the same story with every other Tennant Ive spoken to. Absent landlords for years. I think they only began doing annual structural safety surveys around 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2015)

tompound said:


> . This makes a complete nonsense of the Future Brixton community consultation process, and I deeply resent the time, energy and commitment taken by myself and many other citizens to protect community interest in the Central Brixton Master Development Plan.
> 
> Regards



What I would like to know is what senior officers in Regeneration knew about this. As the shopkeeper in the deli reckoned the Council knew about NR plans.

I agree, as someone who attends Future Brixton consultation meetings, that I resent the time I have put into it.

I remember at one of the Future Brixton consultation meetings the Council consultant told me I was a cynic.

This is quote from FB website



> Local people are working with the two major landowners in the area, Lambeth Council and Network Rail, on long-term plans for the area that includes the former ice rink site, the train station, Brixton Station Road and the land in-between the tracks off Valentia Place. We call this project the Brixton Central masterplan.



Well that’s a load of bollocks now.

Network Rail have also torn up the timeline for the masterplan:



> *Next steps*
> *January 2015*
> Lambeth Council and Network Rail will use your feedback to prepare a development brief to give to future development partners.
> 
> ...



Network Rail attended all the Brixton Central Masterplan meetings. They new about Future Brixton. Now Network Rail have unilaterally decided to proceed with no consultation with local community.


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2015)

The ITV piece was shown 10 mins ago on ITV1, so it'll be shown at 11.36 pm on ITV1 +1.


----------



## :-D (Feb 5, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> When my son was three days old my husband took him out and proudly introduced him to his friends out and about in Brixton – at Ferndale Leisure Centre, O Cantinho, and of course, everyone at the local, before taking a turn down Atlantic Road.
> 
> I’ve always said it takes my husband longer to get home from shopping than it does for him to actually do the shop as he chats to everyone that will humour him on his trip. For example, he’ll stop at Marios and debate Chelsea with the (I think) father and son team, with their dry senses of humour and forearms the size of ham hocks. And then onto Mash, to have a conversation on how to cook a piece of fish, before moving onto a general chat about the need to keep wives happy (ahem). Before, of course, popping into A&C Continental Deli to talk about, well, whatever comes up. To give you an idea of the possible breadth of conversation, I once found my husband buying a DVD of The Professionals to drop off there because ‘the guy (Jose) from A&C told me he liked it’.
> 
> ...



X


----------



## nagapie (Feb 5, 2015)

This makes me feel sick. I really hope the community can come together and do something.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> So you will not be having a problem with peaceful opposition to this further gentrification of Brixton?


In the context of my posts on this thread I'm really not sure what point you are trying to make with this question. Is it even worth elaborating?


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 6, 2015)

I was away working until last night and just catching up. Can't believe this. 

I agree with everybody who is saying this needs to be well coordinated and united in the goal that the shop keepers want to achieve. If this is treated like a well run project it will have a successful outcome. Tactical reactions will cause an overall failure here. 

A strategy is needed that the shopkeepers have agreed and it has to be put into action with maximum efficiency. Getting agreement on this strategy might be difficult but it is essential. 

All protest efforts, dealing with network rail, the council, the media, legal response, online responses, etc etc *everything* should be part of this strategy. A steering group with roles as above, properly defined, who can make decisions in their area should be set up. The goal is getting the shopkeepers what they want in the end. Single mindedness and focus and a fucking load of passion and this will turn out ok. Anything else will be a disaster.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I was away working until last night and just catching up. Can't believe this.
> 
> I agree with everybody who is saying this needs to be well coordinated and united in the goal that the shop keepers want to achieve. If this is treated like a well run project it will have a successful outcome. Tactical reactions will cause an overall failure here.
> 
> ...


The shopkeepers are all meeting on Sunday morning and I'm going to be going down every day to keep up to date and hopefully offer some useful input. 

As you say, it's crucial to get a strategy and that means being patient which can be difficult when so much is at stake and passions are high.


----------



## critical1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jack Hopkins knew & knows of all plans for Brixton, guess what his job is..
* @JackHopkins_Lab *
Labour Cllr Oval, Lambeth & Cabinet Member for Jobs and Growth. You really need to read his personal page here and maybe make a copy of it before he takes it down-- https://jackhopkins.wordpress.com, He's having a laugh talks the talk but does not walk the walk...

Extremely critical


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

I've published the Brixton pound statement on Buzz: 
Brixton Pound speaks out about the Brixton arch evictions – and offers a practical solution


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> As you say, it's crucial to get a strategy and that means being patient which can be difficult when so much is at stake and passions are high.


Exactly, an agreed strategy is something to fall back on when passions are high, also when spirits are low after inevitable bad news that will come during the process. 

It helps avoid the "what the fuck do we do now", allows the campaign to pick itself up again and keep going. 

I have experience in this area, I'd be happy to do anything that's needed in helping to draw something up.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Exactly, an agreed strategy is something to fall back on when passions are high, also when spirits are low after inevitable bad news that will come during the process.
> 
> It helps avoid the "what the fuck do we do now", allows the campaign to pick itself up again and keep going.
> 
> I have experience in this area, I'd be happy to do anything that's needed in helping to draw something up.


It's clearly not up to me, but I have suggested that once they have worked out what is (legally/practically) possible from this situation, then it would be good to ask people with the appropriate expertise to  step in and give them a hand. And this place would seem as good a place as any to ask.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## quimcunx (Feb 6, 2015)

Good to see this taking off. 

I would just advise to avoid emphasising corporate/chain side of things. I don't know who, if anyone, they have their sights set on as new tenants but if I worry that if we go in saying 'Argh corporate, urk chains' then they will most likely counter with a 'no, no, no. We're looking to attract diverse businesses, artisanal this, independent that, blah blah'.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> Good to see this taking off.
> 
> I would just advise to avoid emphasising corporate/chain side of things. I don't know who, if anyone, they have their sights set on as new tenants but if I worry that if we go in saying 'Argh corporate, urk chains' then they will most likely counter with a 'no, no, no. We're looking to attract diverse businesses, artisanal this, independent that, blah blah'.


Good point. Truth is it would be more likely to be 'independent' businesses backed by old money or 'small' bars/eateries that are actually owned by a big parent company.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> I've published the Brixton pound statement on Buzz:
> Brixton Pound speaks out about the Brixton arch evictions – and offers a practical solution



Binki is a friend and neighbour of mine and A Good Thing.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Binki is a friend and neighbour of mine and A Good Thing.


It's great to see the Pound being so proactive and opinionated here. So has anyone heard much from the Brixton Bid?
Zero on their website.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

I've just sent a tweet to Brixton Bid asking if they're going to make a statement about this. I'm sure the shopkeepers would appreciate some support.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2015)

Any actors/ celebs getting on board? Some of them offered good support to the Ritzy workers during their Living Wage campaign. It'd be nice to see more of the same here...


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

T & P said:


> Any actors/ celebs getting on board? Some of them offered good support to the Ritzy workers during their Living Wage campaign. It'd be nice to see more of the same here...


One for jayrayner I would have thought! 

This is always the frustrating bit of a campaign: when you're all fired up but have to pause to get the full picture and work out the most effective way to proceed.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 6, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> I would just advise to avoid emphasising corporate/chain side of things. I don't know who, if anyone, they have their sights set on as new tenants but if I worry that if we go in saying 'Argh corporate, urk chains' then they will most likely counter with a 'no, no, no. We're looking to attract diverse businesses, artisanal this, independent that, blah blah'.



ditto - as a tactical approach, might it be better to argue simply on grounds of tenants' rights, rather than anti-gentrification or anti-clone town? Ideological splits over that sort of thing could be sidestepped by sticking to a line of "Network Rail, treat your longstandig existing tenants decently and don't fuck them over", which almost nobody could object to ...


----------



## Winot (Feb 6, 2015)

As leanderman pointed out to me, Network Rail is a public body rather than (supposedly) a greedy capitalist running dog.  Morally it seems to me that they therefore hold property in trust for the people, rather than having an obligation to shareholders to maximise revenue etc.  Perhaps there is something in their constitution (?) which could be used to support the traders' cause?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 6, 2015)

Does that mean you can do FOIs?	Not that I know what use that would be but someone might.


----------



## Winot (Feb 6, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> Does that mean you can do FOIs?	Not that I know what use that would be but someone might.



Tricky Skills


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 6, 2015)

Network Rail are also the bad guys in a current proposal to redevelop a characterful part of Manchester city centre - destroying a music venue and a lovely old pub to be replaced by bland corporate shit. 
http://www.youngengineers.co.uk/manchester-oxford-road-station-cornerhouse-plans-released/


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh yes. Network Rail are most definitely FoI-able.

Ask away.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## snowy_again (Feb 6, 2015)

But someone I know who has a connection to NR said that they're 'maximising income' to cover their losses elsewhere. 

Is there any chance of included the Herne Hill businesses in the process too?


----------



## High Definition (Feb 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> What I would like to know is what senior officers in Regeneration knew about this. As the shopkeeper in the deli reckoned the Council knew about NR plans.
> 
> I agree, as someone who attends Future Brixton consultation meetings, that I resent the time I have put into it.
> 
> ...



Tom Bridgeman, LB Lambeth's lead for the Brixton Central Masterplan, was at a meeting this morning set up to discuss creative arts in Brixton.  Some of us took the opportunity to ask him how long Lambeth have known about Network Rail's plan to serve notices on tenants in the arches between Brixton Road and Pope's Road.  He told us that Lambeth were informed about the plan by Network Rail just before Christmas but told the information was confidential.  I got the impression that Lambeth aren't particularly happy about this move on Network Rail's part


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

Cnuts 



Winot said:


> As leanderman pointed out to me, Network Rail is a public body rather than (supposedly) a greedy capitalist running dog.  Morally it seems to me that they therefore hold property in trust for the people, rather than having an obligation to shareholders to maximise revenue etc.  Perhaps there is something in their constitution (?) which could be used to support the traders' cause?


Network Rail say "We are the *not for dividend* owner and operator of Britain’s railway infrastructure…."

They have some "transparency and ethics" pages on their website which blather on about how they are open, honest and accountable. Need to keep the pressure up on them…they are taxpayer funded after all.


----------



## critical1 (Feb 6, 2015)

[QUOTE="t Lambeth were informed about the plan by Network Rail just before Christmas but told the information was confidential.  I got the impression that Lambeth aren't particularly happy about this move on Network Rail's part[/QUOTE]


Everything in Cabinet.. is confidential, just ask our Cllrs.. stiff upper lipped or have they anything to say?  It's not like they haven't had the opportunity not to say anything to date, apart from a sweet photo opportunity from the desperately ill.

Critically Critical.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Astute reader comment on the Buzz piece:


> Jim, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but an influx of new shops doesn’t equate to “an injection of investment”. In fact, in terms of local economics, an influx of new “chain” shops sucks more money out of the local economy than it contributes in the shape of employment opportunities. This is basic “economics 101″. If such change were good for the majority of Brixtonites, Id’ be all in favour of it, but I’ve spent the last 40 years watching gentrification take place in south-west (and latterly south-east) London, from the shore of the Thames outward, and it’s never yet benefitted the majority, only the incoming minority.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

Having thought about it, I wonder whether political pressure on Network Rail might be a useful tool in this campaign. There's a general election coming up and MPs/prospective politicians will be eager to please. Getting public expressions of support for the traders could be useful (if not difficult.)

I imagine Chuka will be sit-on-the-fence useless, but those of you in the Dulwich and West Norwood constituency (in which the arches lie) would do well to write/tweet/facebook not only to local outgoing MP Tessa Jowell (who might be more honest in her reply cos she's not seeking re-election) but also to her likely successor, Helen Hayes.

http://www.tessajowell.net/contact-us/

To contact Tessa Jowell please write to:

Rt Hon Dame Tessa Jowell MP
House of Commons
Westminster
London
SW1A 0AA

Telephone number – 0207 219 3409
E-mail address – jowellt@parliament.uk

Details of Tessa’s Advice Sessions are available here

Find me on Facebook here

Follow me on Twitter here

If you are unsure whether you are in the new Dulwich & West Norwood constituency check the constituency map by clicking here or by entering your postcode here



https://twitter.com/helenhayes_

http://www.helenhayes.org.uk


----------



## tompound (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Astute reader comment on the Buzz piece:



Yep, it's something we've banged on about for a long time. 'Jobs and growth', the portfolio under which this whole development sits, is a complete misnomer when the jobs are minimum wage in chain retail and the proceeds of growth aren't shared.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm not sure there's much point in contacting Tessa as she's standing down - although there are rumours she wants to be Labour's mayoral candidate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Astute reader comment on the Buzz piece:



Astute, you say?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 6, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I'm not sure there's much point in contacting Tessa as she's standing down - although there are rumours she wants to be Labour's mayoral candidate.



True, although there are stronger rumours that Sadiq Khan is the preferred runner. Not surprising, really. Jowell has a lot of party and personal baggage that makes some of the Labour wonks wince, whereas Khan is a "clean skin".


----------



## Chrisco (Feb 6, 2015)

Labour promised to put NR back into the public sector. In typical Labour fashion they either never or barely rolled back Tory spivery. This is why I am voting Green. i don't trust Labour since Blair. You can barely see the blurred line between them & the coalition. When pushed into a corner they will come up with any old excuse not to backtrack. This was stolen from the public like all our other services & should be taken back & not a fig given. They owe us if anything. Getting very sick & tired of this cancerous privatise profit, socialise cost rigmarole inflicted on those simply trying to make a living. All I see is a class of privileged useless eaters laughing maniacally with their foot on the financial hose pipe. Parasites. I'm signing the petition & not just hoping for the best but writing to the council & my MP. Utterly disgusted.


----------



## MikeInBrixton (Feb 6, 2015)

The reason I shop in Brixton is to go to shops like these, while I'm there I also spend money in the boring shops I can find anywhere.  If these shops go so do I (and I expect many like me) and M&S, Smiths, Sainsburys  and the rest will lose income too. The corporates have to made to see that resisting this vandalism is in their own financial self-interest (the only interest they understand)

Network Rail couldn't run a piss up in a buffet car.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

If anyone on this thread who's opposed to what Network Rail are doing are thinking of voting for any of the main political parties in May, think again.

This - evictions, rentier-scum landlordism - is what all the main parties support, wholeheartedly.

(In fact, most of them are actually massive property owners and/or landlords.)


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Apparently Jack Hopkins was in A&C and getting a bit of an understanding about how passionately people are opposed to this and what they think of Labour's involvement.


----------



## :-D (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I was away working until last night and just catching up. Can't believe this.
> 
> I agree with everybody who is saying this needs to be well coordinated and united in the goal that the shop keepers want to achieve. If this is treated like a well run project it will have a successful outcome. Tactical reactions will cause an overall failure here.
> 
> ...


 

A steering group would be perfect, I feel a little overawed by it all at the moment, partly because we've yet to sit down and discuss what outcome we want as leaseholders I have lots of ideas and i'm sure we'll have a lot more after the meeting on Sunday. I'm conscious that this could be a long drawn out process and don't want to be wasting all our ammo on the first skirmish. i'm not sure which way to points the guns to be honest. If anyone would like to volunteer it would be a great weight off, i can provide as many Portuguese Custard Tarts as needed to fuel progress.

I can meet up and discuss how to plan a strategy etc, over a glass of alcohol if needs must, I've been happy (if not coherent) to speak my piece to reporters but i want this coverage to count. Mike has switched me on to the need to coordinate efforts.

I've been put in touch with a Barrister who is happy to look at our leases in order to gauge the state of play, albeit not Pro Bono. 

I've got a street artist, whose very media savvy and raring to join the Fray. He did the recent two pieces on our shutters.

We have an offer to produce posters for all the Units ( although we need a design to put on them, i have ideas but no skills.)

We need Slogans

etc etc etc

i'm all ears


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm happy to play whatever part I can in all this. Just give me a shout! Either way, I'll be coming every day to see what's going on and how I can help.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh and design - I can do that and know people who are probably better than me too.


----------



## tompound (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a friend who has volunteered to produce some visual stuff that you can all put on your shop fronts - I'll have a chat with her now.

If some funds are needed for campaign activities then we have the Brixton Fund which we have recently set up, built using transaction fees from electronic B£ payments. It's not a huge amount but we'd gladly make some available in this instance. Your wife has my contact details if need be.


----------



## Chrisco (Feb 6, 2015)

Where is the meeting on Sunday & at what time?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, won't you look at this - prospective Labour Parliamentary candidate for Dulwich & West Norwood, Helen Hayes (a shoe-in for the seat, surely) supports the cause……


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Chrisco said:


> Where is the meeting on Sunday & at what time?


It's for the traders only.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Pretty sure we could organise a whip around on urban for campaign funds. I'd be happy to put together some fund raising/awareness raising gigs too.


----------



## :-D (Feb 6, 2015)

Will Self has been in occasionally, not sure what his feelings are, but worth asking


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

:-D said:


> Will Self has been in occasionally, not sure what his feelings are, but worth asking


IIRC he wrote a pretty decent article somewhere recently bemoaning gentrification/house prices etc. I'm sure he'd support...


----------



## Chrisco (Feb 6, 2015)

Elitist


----------



## WaiGong (Feb 6, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Cnuts
> 
> 
> Network Rail say "We are the *not for dividend* owner and operator of Britain’s railway infrastructure…."
> ...



The way they treated Cable nightclub says all you need to know about their ethics.  
http://www.cable-london.com/broadca...ces-closure-of-prestigious-underground-club-c


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe some Flanagan & Allen as campaign music?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Pretty sure we could organise a whip around on urban for campaign funds. I'd be happy to put together some fund raising/awareness raising gigs too.


Yep, will put in the pot as soon as it's handed round


----------



## Manter (Feb 6, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Yep, will put in the pot as soon as it's handed round


Ditto


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll put in the pot and am more than happy to stand shaking said pot outside the tube station for a few hours if that helps.


----------



## Steve Busker (Feb 6, 2015)

Well done for flagging this up, the petition has taken off at huge speed, so many of the good people of london are up in arms about this. Every one of the cafes is it's own little community and the value of them is huge. Small independent traders and a real 'people' feel is what Brixton is all about. We are not the homogenous flavourless high st shopping mall sort of place.. We are far too groovy !!


----------



## Carpetman (Feb 6, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> That's a lovely post footballerslegs - I feel similarly about it being something that will be lost to not just me but to my kids.  We use the Rec a lot and then eat/shop in the arches shops.  My older daughter says it's her favourite place - the music pumping out, the huge variety of colours, sounds, people - it is always a joyous experience and we always bump into someone.  It's not just shopping/consuming/spending - it's interacting, laughing, making friends - living!
> 
> I can assure you she doesn't feel the same about Bromley High Street...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

:-D said:


> We need Slogans



maybe railway puns like...........

"I'm _siding_ with the traders"
"stop network rail in their tracks"


----------



## Carpetman (Feb 6, 2015)

.				All the traders know that we will never be able to afford the new rents when the Arches are revamped and are realistic enough to know that when a large multi national business expresses interest their rent is guarenteed and we stand no chance ! . You soon won't know where you're shopping it might as well be Bromley High Street


----------



## :-D (Feb 6, 2015)

thank you


tompound said:


> I have a friend who has volunteered to produce some visual stuff that you can all put on your shop fronts - I'll have a chat with her now.
> 
> If some funds are needed for campaign activities then we have the Brixton Fund which we have recently set up, built using transaction fees from electronic B£ payments. It's not a huge amount but we'd gladly make some available in this instance. Your wife has my contact details if need be.


----------



## Dil Green (Feb 6, 2015)

Seems to me we might get quite a few for a solidarity demo / flash mob this Saturday - tell the press, turn up for an hour, have a whip round to buy coffees from the cafes, hand them out together with a quick leaflet. What say?


----------



## :-D (Feb 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> maybe railway puns like...........
> 
> "I'm _siding_ with the traders"
> "stop network rail in their tracks"




more like "Wrong kind of traders under the Tracks"


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> maybe railway puns like...........
> 
> "I'm _siding_ with the traders"
> "stop network rail in their tracks"


Network Rail:
Brixton's Arch Rival


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 6, 2015)

Good to see a lot of new members joining the Board and posting on this thread.


----------



## footballerslegs (Feb 6, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Network Rail:
> Brixton's Arch Rivals?


 
Network Fail?


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Feb 6, 2015)

People have been signing the petition from all over the place - one of my Facebook friends in the USA has signed it and shared it, as has someone in Spain!  I think Network Fail have really put their foot in it this time, and hope that the amount of public feeling they have aroused (especially in the run-up to the election, someone ought to remind Chuka who will support us if he thinks he'd lose votes if he didn't) will cause a rethink.  Best of luck to the traders involved!


----------



## :-D (Feb 6, 2015)

Arch enemies


----------



## Baron (Feb 6, 2015)

I've just realised where my Brixton improvement money has gone............  Got myself evicted.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

This was posted on facebook so I'm not sure where it's been quoted from: 


> A spokesman for Network Rail told ITV News that the plans would 'spruce up' the archways rather than totally redevelop the area.
> 
> A spokesman said that the project was at the very early stages and that planning permission had not yet been given for the work.
> 
> The were keen to stress that they were trying to give the current tenants as much notice as possible."


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's a graphic I knocked up, not intended for official use but may amuse/ inspire others.........

. .


----------



## :-D (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> This was posted on facebook so I'm not sure where it's been quoted from:


I think I saw this on the ITV NEWS site


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

:-D said:


> I think I saw this on the ITV NEWS site


it's down towards the bottom of the page
http://www.itv.com/news/london/2015...amous-arches-facing-eviction-by-network-rail/


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Here's a graphic I knocked up, not intended for official use but may amuse/ inspire others.........
> 
> .View attachment 67380 .


I think that's brilliant


----------



## :-D (Feb 6, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> Network Fail?



Casey Jones, Raiders of the Last Arch


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like the Brixton BID were too busy working with local businesses to improve Brixton to answer my tweet.


----------



## Baroness 47 (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Looks like the Brixton BID were too busy working with local businesses to improve Brixton to answer my tweet.


I'd like to know what work they've been doing. All we've ever had is a demand for money for something we know nothing about!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Baroness 47 said:


> I'd like to know what work they've been doing. All we've ever had is a demand for money for something we know nothing about!


I don't think you're alone in having those thoughts.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 6, 2015)

Will do whatever I can to support.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 6, 2015)

critical1 said:


> [QUOTE="t Lambeth were informed about the plan by Network Rail just before Christmas but told the information was confidential.  I got the impression that Lambeth aren't particularly happy about this move on Network Rail's part




*Everything in Cabinet.. is confidential, just ask our Cllrs.. stiff upper lipped or have they anything to say?  It's not like they haven't had the opportunity not to say anything to date, apart from a sweet photo opportunity from the desperately ill.*

Critically Critical.[/QUOTE]

If the photo opp you refer to is a dig at a local cllr, then its a pretty cruel one.  If it isn't, I apologise for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 7, 2015)

more coverage from _Dazed & Confused_

http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsand...brixton-traders-threatened-with-mass-eviction


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2015)

The more I think about this, the angrier I get tbh...


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Apparently Jack Hopkins was in A&C and getting a bit of an understanding about how passionately people are opposed to this and what they think of Labour's involvement.



Good. He and his ilk need a reality check or six.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 7, 2015)

:-D said:


> A steering group would be perfect, I feel a little overawed by it all at the moment, partly because we've yet to sit down and discuss what outcome we want as leaseholders I have lots of ideas and i'm sure we'll have a lot more after the meeting on Sunday. I'm conscious that this could be a long drawn out process and don't want to be wasting all our ammo on the first skirmish. i'm not sure which way to points the guns to be honest. If anyone would like to volunteer it would be a great weight off, i can provide as many Portuguese Custard Tarts as needed to fuel progress.
> 
> I can meet up and discuss how to plan a strategy etc, over a glass of alcohol if needs must, I've been happy (if not coherent) to speak my piece to reporters but i want this coverage to count. Mike has switched me on to the need to coordinate efforts.
> 
> ...



I'm likely to become very tetchy toward Lambeth Labour councillors (okay,tetch*ier*!) if I.m deprived of my favourite treat - A & C's Portuguese custard tarts. I may even have to torture a councillor or two...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 7, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> Network Fail?



I think _Private Eye_ have that copyrighted, they've used it so many times.


----------



## :-D (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you for posting this Soupdragon'



'I am Happy Here'

That's our campaign slogan right there in a nutshell.


----------



## Winot (Feb 7, 2015)

Had a nice chat with Lorn at LA Mash at the end of the day. They are pretty shell shocked as you'd imagine. Another Urbanite was there too- was that you shygirl? 

Jo's deli was very busy so didn't go in. Hopefully they'll all get some extra business from this.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 7, 2015)

Ah, I thought I'd seen you before (one of urban's meets in the Effra Social, I think).  Nice to see you again! I went to see Bella and wished her luck for tomorrow's meeting.  You can see how painful it is for everyone when they talk about it.   One of the guys in the Moroccan cafe on Station Rd said it will be a sad day when Brixton looks like everywhere else.  Spoke to a few people along the way, everyone saying they'll lend their support to any camaigning.  Oh, and Rashid (Nix) came into A & C, think he was gonna do a short film, which should be youtube later tonight.  Think he was there as Green Part candidate.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2015)

Winot said:


> As leanderman pointed out to me, Network Rail is a public body rather than (supposedly) a greedy capitalist running dog.  Morally it seems to me that they therefore hold property in trust for the people, rather than having an obligation to shareholders to maximise revenue etc.  Perhaps there is something in their constitution (?) which could be used to support the traders' cause?



I asked them about this at one of the Brixton Central consultation meetings. Network Rail line is that there remit is to maximise income from property to put back into the rail service.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

New video highlights local concerns about the proposed evictions of Brixton’s railway arch businesses


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> ditto - as a tactical approach, might it be better to argue simply on grounds of tenants' rights, rather than anti-gentrification or anti-clone town? Ideological splits over that sort of thing could be sidestepped by sticking to a line of "Network Rail, treat your longstandig existing tenants decently and don't fuck them over", which almost nobody could object to ...



I disagree. The shopkeepers are saying its about "gentrification". See video interview with the deli owner and SLP article quoting traders (posted up by Ed)

Network Rail are probably within there legal rights to do this. So its not about tenants rights as about a political argument. Property rights favour the powerful. Its how the system works.

This does not mean that Network Rail have to do this.

I think it actually weakens the campaign to go purely from a legalistic tenants rights approach. It is about gentrification and "clone towns". Trader clearly see this. I was chatting to a shopkeeper a while back on Brixton Station Road before Christmas . He saw that Brixton was being gentrified and thought his days were numbered. He was right.

One shopkeeper ( not affected by NR) said to me today its time to draw a line in the sand. Enough is enough. Brixton Village is a lost cause.

There are enough people who would support the line that this is further pushing out of longstanding business from Brixton now its "fashionable" area.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2015)

editor said:


>




The quote from John from the Market Traders Federation "They are trying to make Brixton into yuppie land".

I have not chatted to him since this happened but have in the past. He is one of those people who has done a lot to keep the market going over the years. He is a decent guy.

One of those people who usually quietly get on with things. I can understand why he is so upset about this. He is right.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 7, 2015)

editor said:


> New video highlights local concerns about the proposed evictions of Brixton’s railway arch businesses


is the vid available online anywhere, I couldn't see a link


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2015)

High Definition said:


> Tom Bridgeman, LB Lambeth's lead for the Brixton Central Masterplan, was at a meeting this morning set up to discuss creative arts in Brixton.  Some of us took the opportunity to ask him how long Lambeth have known about Network Rail's plan to serve notices on tenants in the arches between Brixton Road and Pope's Road.  He told us that Lambeth were informed about the plan by Network Rail just before Christmas but told the information was confidential.  I got the impression that Lambeth aren't particularly happy about this move on Network Rail's part



Thanks for this info.

The relationship between local authorities and large property owners is to cosy for my liking. Lambeth Council line during the Brixton Central Masterplan consultations has been that it needs to work with Network Rail to ensure that local community can benefit from any redevelopment. This is now been showed to be a failure of the Councils policy.

So I think Lambeth Council should call a halt to the consultations on the Brixton Central area until the issue has been sorted out. The Council must show that it supports the longstanding small business and concerns of local residents.

Really the Cllrs should be throwing there weight behind a campaign to stop Network Rail.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2015)

:-D said:


> Will Self has been in occasionally, not sure what his feelings are, but worth asking



He is good. Did an article about Ritzy strike and turned up for photo. If he comes into your shop I am sure he would give you support if you ask him. He is concerned about what is happening to London.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> is the vid available online anywhere, I couldn't see a link


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> is the vid available online anywhere, I couldn't see a link


In my haste to post up the article, I forgot to add the vid!    I see that it's been posted here now.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2015)

tompound said:


> Yep, it's something we've banged on about for a long time. 'Jobs and growth', the portfolio under which this whole development sits, is a complete misnomer when the jobs are minimum wage in chain retail and the proceeds of growth aren't shared.



Reminds me that Cabinet member for Jobs and Growth is Cllr Jack Hopkins who , as was pointed out in Brixton Buzz article, said on his blog:



> Regeneration is often seen through the eyes of cynics who are quick to criticise ‘gentrification’ but ignore the benefits. If ‘gentrification’ means cleaner streets and safer estates then I’m all for it



So there you have the insightful analysis of a leading member of the local "Labour" party.

Worth having a look at his blog article:

Its titled "Whose future is it anyway? Get involved or lose out."



> My challenge to you is find out what’s going on, make sure your voice is heard or sit back and let it pass you by. It’s your future.



I think people have risen to the challenge. The petition makes clear that these evictions are opposed. That this is not what is wanted for "regeneration". 



> Since I took on the cabinet post for growth and jobs last month, I’ve been struck by the different attitudes towards growth. Those who see opportunity and ambition and those who fear change will leave them behind.


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 8, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Network Rail:
> Brixton's Arch Rival


Oh that's good.


----------



## Dil Green (Feb 8, 2015)

There is a meeting of the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum tomorrow - Monday Feb 9, 7pm - perhaps one place to get some traction on this. Can't be there myself, unfortunately:
http://brixtonforum.btck.co.uk/


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2015)

Dil Green said:


> There is a meeting of the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum tomorrow - Monday Feb 9, 7pm - perhaps one place to get some traction on this. Can't be there myself, unfortunately:
> http://brixtonforum.btck.co.uk/


Would it be appropriate for a B Buzz article?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2015)

I think it would be good for the Atlantic Road/Brixton Station Road businesses to team up with Herne Hill units also facing eviction by Network Rail to pool resources and create a united campaign.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

Winot said:


> As leanderman pointed out to me, Network Rail is a public body rather than (supposedly) a greedy capitalist running dog.  Morally it seems to me that they therefore hold property in trust for the people, rather than having an obligation to shareholders to maximise revenue etc.  Perhaps there is something in their constitution (?) which could be used to support the traders' cause?



I figure this is a line worth pursuing with MPs. If MPs do see the sense of it, maybe they'll be prepared to ask questions etc of NR, bring pressure to bear. It's perhaps unlikely this will have much impact unless it's an issue happening nationally, but it seems worth making the argument. Below is my attempt at making the argument in an email to Chuka (who's my MP):

I’m writing to raise a question around the manner in which Network Rail seems to be pursuing the eviction of the existing tenants in its arches in Brixton. As other constituents have no doubt made you aware, it seems that tenants are being given 6 months notice to vacate their arches while Network Rail spend a year knocking through the arches between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road so that they are combined. Tenants are not being offered first refusal on coming back to the new spaces, and it is assumed that Network Rail’s aim is to lease the larger spaces to higher paying businesses, presumably chains, who will only be attracted by larger units.

As is clear from the online petition opposing the evictions, which has so far gained over 11,000 signatories in the space of two days, there is widespread dissatisfaction with this state of affairs in Brixton.

The question I would like to raise relates to the nature of the service Network Rail provides to the public, and the balance it should perhaps be required to strike between its responsibilities in providing rail infrastructure, and its role as a landlord. It is clear that up until recent times Network Rail (and the other public bodies that preceded it) behaved as absentee landlords, leaving their tenants in a state which, if neglectful, was at least benign. That Network Rail is now so keen to improve the arches comes presumably as a result of the austerity programme of the current government, which in reducing the government grant to Network Rail means they are pursuing a strategy of increasing revenues from their estate – they are sweating their assets. No doubt there is the likelihood that Network Rail is pursuing this strategy nationally.

The attitude from Lambeth Council seems currently to be that they will seek to negotiate a support package from Network Rail, but that essentially this is a matter between landlord and tenant – as such issues contractually are. But it seems to me that Network Rail is not an ordinary landlord. First, they are a public body serving the public, not a private landlord aiming to maximise profit. Second, while they are a landlord, their main focus is the provision of rail infrastructure. The arches they provide to businesses, which in turn form central parts of town centres like Brixton’s, are in effect a by product of this main role – and in a sense it seems that they therefore do not fully recognise it as an aspect of their service to the public. Indeed, treating their tenants with the disdain their current actions seem to belie reveals the way in which Network Rail views its role as landlord as an essentially subsidiary role, where their estate has no bearing on their service to the public save as a means to provide revenue to the provision of rail.

Surely Network Rail is being allowed to look at its role with one eye closed. While the provision of rail is of course of national importance, their service to the public must – to some degree at least – take account of the local contexts of the surroundings the railway lines and arches pass through. It seems to me that it ought to be an aspect of their role – again as a public body, not a private business – to work in consultation with the desires of local communities in pursuing their landlord role. At a minimum, they should be expected to work within the bounds of local councils' master plans, and in instances like this they should be required to consult with local communities.

I would be very grateful if you could find out what scope there is for requiring Network Rail to consult in this manner – if necessary through a change to their terms of reference. I’d also be grateful if you were able to find out the degree to which this is now an issue nationally, and whether there is scope for it to be raised in Parliament.​


----------



## tompound (Feb 8, 2015)

That's a great letter soupdragon.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2015)

Agreed. Really really good.

Only thing I'd add is to make clear this is a fully functional and fully occupied parade, and has been for a long time, even through the recession. This is one of the things which in my opinion makes this case stand out from many other site redevelopments. It may be rough around the edges but it is not dysfunctional nor struggling with occupancy. But then I'm sure Chukka knows this already.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Agreed. Really really good.
> 
> Only thing I'd add is to make clear this is a fully functional and fully occupied parade, and has been for a long time, even through the recession. This is one of the things which in my opinion makes this case stand out from many other site redevelopments. It may be rough around the edges but it is not dysfunctional nor struggling with occupancy. But then I'm sure Chukka knows this already.



Yes - good point. I sent my email a few days ago. But I figure we should all be writing to our MPs, so worth including in yours! ; )


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been looking around the website of the Office of Rail Regulation who regulate NR. 
I guess they're worth emailing too: contact.cct@orr.gsi.gov.uk

They only seem to expect passengers to complain to NR direct, but hey we could bombard them with complaints too...


----------



## mxh (Feb 8, 2015)

soupdragon said:


> Yes - good point. I sent my email a few days ago. But I figure we should all be writing to our MPs, so worth including in yours! ; )



The only thing stopping me from emailing my MP is the fact that there are a few business there I would like to see the back of. Pay day loan sharks for instance.

I feel for the decent business that have been there since 70s and 80s when it was tough to make a living, but this capitalism and this shit happens everywhere.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2015)

mxh said:


> The only thing stopping me from emailing my MP is the fact that there are a few business there I would like to see the back of. Pay day loan sharks for instance.
> 
> I feel for the decent business that have been there since 70s and 80s when it was tough to make a living, but this capitalism and this shit happens everywhere.


It's there one in that stretch? There is a cheque cashing place for sure.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2015)

soupdragon said:


> I figure this is a line worth pursuing with MPs. If MPs do see the sense of it, maybe they'll be prepared to ask questions etc of NR, bring pressure to bear. It's perhaps unlikely this will have much impact unless it's an issue happening nationally, but it seems worth making the argument. Below is my attempt at making the argument in an email to Chuka (who's my MP):
> 
> I’m writing to raise a question around the manner in which Network Rail seems to be pursuing the eviction of the existing tenants in its arches in Brixton. As other constituents have no doubt made you aware, it seems that tenants are being given 6 months notice to vacate their arches while Network Rail spend a year knocking through the arches between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road so that they are combined. Tenants are not being offered first refusal on coming back to the new spaces, and it is assumed that Network Rail’s aim is to lease the larger spaces to higher paying businesses, presumably chains, who will only be attracted by larger units.
> 
> ...


Would it be OK for me to add this to B Buzz (along with some of the other useful subsequent comments)?  I think you raise some important points and publishing it on Buzz may encourage others to get mailing.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Would it be OK for me to add this to B Buzz (along with some of the other useful subsequent comments)?  I think you raise some important points and publishing it on Buzz may encourage others to get mailing.


Yeah no problem – I can't help starting to think a little consolidated campaign website by the tenants (or just a page on B Buzz as they have been going direct to you?) would be handy? with links, videos, slogans, ways to complain, suggested arguments to make etc. Everything is a bit spread out through here, B Buzz, change petition etc? Currently only the petition is easy to share – petition is really great, but needs more...


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2015)

soupdragon said:


> Yeah no problem – I can't help starting to think a little consolidated campaign website by the tenants (or just a page on B Buzz as they have been going direct to you?) would be handy? with links, videos, slogans, ways to complain, suggested arguments to make etc. Everything is a bit spread out through here, B Buzz, change petition etc? Currently only the petition is easy to share – petition is really great, but needs more...


Yep, that's what I've been thinking too. A list of contacts, links etc would be ace.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 8, 2015)

mxh said:


> The only thing stopping me from emailing my MP is the fact that there are a few business there I would like to see the back of. Pay day loan sharks for instance.
> 
> I feel for the decent business that have been there since 70s and 80s when it was tough to make a living, but this capitalism and this shit happens everywhere.



You really think Network Rail wouldn't lease a refurbished unit to a loan shark?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2015)

Dil Green said:


> There is a meeting of the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum tomorrow - Monday Feb 9, 7pm - perhaps one place to get some traction on this. Can't be there myself, unfortunately:
> http://brixtonforum.btck.co.uk/



I am going.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I am going.


If you can, it would be great to have a report to share on Buzz.


----------



## :-D (Feb 9, 2015)

*clears throat*

These shops are the Heart of Brixton, don't let Network Rail Break it!

With Valentine's Day coming up, any ideas on how to 'capitalise' on this celebration of Love.

I thought that for this week we could ask people to instead of writing a letter to MP's etc,  send them a hand made valentines card.

A plain card with your own  picture drawn on the front with a little poem inside along the lines of:

Roses are red
Violets are blue
We love Brixton's community Shops
How about you?

We can them send them a proper angry email to them next week.

Am I being a big softy?


----------



## Winot (Feb 9, 2015)

^^ that sounds like the media would love it, so even if the politicians were stony hearted it'd still be worth doing for publicity alone.


----------



## jezg (Feb 9, 2015)

Interesting quotes from NR spokesman here:
http://londonist.com/2015/02/evicti...ction Warnings For Brixton Railway Arch Shops

seems like NR/Lambeth have not been communicating vis-a-vis " Future brixton" and are now on back foot because of poorly handled PR.
Also interesting that NR leave some arches vacant with no/little effort to market them elsewhere locally as if they are waiting to the right "moment" to cash in  on them via higher rents.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Just posted up an update about the forum chat here: Saving Brixton’s railway arch businesses from eviction – the latest debate and discussions


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Jack Hopkins statement: 



> Over the last few days I’ve been meeting the businesses in the Brixton arches. There was understandably lots of concern and anger about an uncertain future which is why I wanted to reassure tenants that the Council will work with them and Network Rail over the coming months.
> 
> Local businesses are absolutely vital to Lambeth, economically, socially and culturally. They are the heart of our town centres and represent the diversity, creativity and ambition of our borough. Many of the businesses I met have been through the tough times and have been a driver of improvement themselves, acting an integral part of the community here in Brixton. Some serve people who mainstream chains and retailers ignore. Others have built up loyal customer bases over decades and want to remain. Their individual concerns and their place in Brixton needs to be understood by Network Rail and I am pressing them to understand that their tenants have more value than simply the rent they can pay.
> 
> ...



http://futurebrixton.org/brixtoncentral/cllr-jack-hopkins-on-supporting-brixton-station-road/


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

I still haven't heard back from the Brixton BID.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 9, 2015)

i always do this wrong, but Jay Rayner is tweeting about this now


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Brixton BID finally said something:



My response: 



> Some of those businesses have expressed surprise and disappointment that you haven't been down to support them


----------



## Dil Green (Feb 9, 2015)

In these situations, having a positive and practical alternative can help - rather than coming across as nay-sayers / Luddites.

Accepting the reality that change is coming, and that NR are a commercially driven organisation (_whatever I might think about that ideologically or morally_), if I were an existing leaseholder wanting to ensure business continuity, it would seem that a few relatively simple moves might make things better:

1/ Consultation (moderated by Lambeth? Local Chamber of Commerce?) before plans are drawn up, so that the mix of unit sizes proposed is a good fit (some businesses may want more space, some less - there may be potential for building in the micro-shops that inhabit the corners of the arches). If all the businesses would use a single law firm to represent them in these discussions, this would be better value and ensure that 'divide and rule' was not a viable strategy for NR.

2/ Negotiations (including realistic discussions about rent rises and other lease conditions) that make it possible for some units to be 'pre-let' - the businesses paying a deposit to confirm their intentions.

3/ Phased working, so that the units occupied by businesses which won't be returning are re-developed first, allowing businesses that are staying to re-locate without loss of continuity.

Amazingly, that seems to be enough - could be a win-win for all concerned:

Central Brixton Project gets some tidying up and some shiny new units
Politicians get to say that they brokered a good deal for the community
Businesses that are part of the fabric of Brixton get to stay - hopefully strengthened by improved environment.
Network Rail gets guaranteed rents up-front for some of the units - no 'voids' while they are being marketed - better cash-flow.
Network Rail gets good corporate PR
Network Rail gets to amalgamate the units that are not booked by exiting uses to make the larger spaces they want for renting on the open market.
And we get to keep the shops and services we support.
Any thoughts? Of course, I may have missed out something important.

I'm an architect. If some people with other relevant skills were to offer their time, perhaps we could offer business owners a session to talk these sort of ideas through with the aim of developing an alternative proposal that has sound foundations that could gather broad support?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Brixton BID finally said something <snip>


No surprise there, then.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Network Rail statement plus FAQs here: As local outrage grows, Network Rail issues a statement on the Brixton Arches Refurbishment


----------



## thriller (Feb 9, 2015)

maybe i need to visit budget carpets before they disappear?


----------



## Dil Green (Feb 9, 2015)

mxh said:


> The only thing stopping me from emailing my MP is the fact that there are a few business there I would like to see the back of. Pay day loan sharks for instance.
> 
> I feel for the decent business that have been there since 70s and 80s when it was tough to make a living, but this capitalism and this shit happens everywhere.



I don't think the sentiment here is that ALL existing businesses/uses/character should be preserved in aspic. It is that businesses that want to stay and are prepared to make an effort to stay deserve some support in convincing Network Rail to adopt a more flexible, less rapacious approach.
I can't imagine payday loans businesses being the sort of organisations that would stay with long-drawn out negotiations, so any sort of re-negotiation is likely to sort the wheat from the chaff. Although, as someone above points out, NR are unlikely to turn their noses up at payday loans companies when re-letting empty units.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2015)

Dil Green said:


> *In these situations, having a positive and practical alternative can help - rather than coming across as nay-sayers / Luddites.*
> 
> Accepting the reality that change is coming, and that NR are a commercially driven organisation (_whatever I might think about that ideologically or morally_), if I were an existing leaseholder wanting to ensure business continuity, it would seem that a few relatively simple moves might make things better:
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with being a Luddite although the term is often misappropriated now and used as a term of abuse.

_The movement can be seen as part of a rising tide of English working-class discontent in the early 19th century. An agricultural variant of Luddism, centering on the breaking of threshing machines, occurred during the widespread Swing Riots of 1830 in southern and eastern England. The Luddites' goal was to gain a better bargaining position with their employers. They were not afraid of technology per se, but were "labour strategists".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luddite#In_contemporary_thought_


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2015)

What Jack Hopkins meant to say;  “Ambitious for one, Fairness for none.”


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Network Rail statement plus FAQs here: As local outrage grows, Network Rail issues a statement on the Brixton Arches Refurbishment


Lying, bullshitting scum.


----------



## Winot (Feb 9, 2015)

T & P said:


> Lying, bullshitting scum.



Well let's see. There are statements in that FAQ that can be used against them if they just went for the highest bidders.


----------



## Dil Green (Feb 9, 2015)

Winot said:


> Well let's see. There are statements in that FAQ that can be used against them if they just went for the highest bidders.



Hmmm... used against them in what forum? After the dust has settled, as long as they have obeyed the letter of the law (which is entirely stacked in their favour), who will be interested in a discussion of the morality of a faceless bureaucratic entity that has no local presence?
That is the secret of PR - make nice sounds now that will simply be superseded by the real actions.


----------



## Lee Japser (Feb 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Reminds me that Cabinet member for Jobs and Growth is Cllr Jack Hopkins who , as was pointed out in Brixton Buzz article, said on his blog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree,  any campaign that focuses soley on tenants rights is doomed. The fact is, there is huge concern about the process of gentrification and the politics of this decision should be opposed in that context. 

It is surely better to have a general campaign against 'free market' regeneration that will fundamental change the local character of Brixton. We need to characterise NR decision as simply cashing in on property/rental values at the expense of local businesses and communities and the worst example of  'absent landlordism and' profiteering'.  We need a property ownership map of Brixton that shows who owns what properties in the central Brixton area. 

I believe this is an issue that will become much more acute this year and there are likely to be more examples of other landlords seeking to cash in. Its vital therefore that if we want mixed economy neighbourhoods that meets the need of local communities and businesses,that we make an intervention. 

The Council is a one party state at the moment and however if a broader campaign is launched in relation to gentrification of which the NR and Brixton Arches are just one current example, I think we might get increased traction on this issue and use publicity as means of forcing NR, the Council and other landlords to ensure a more sustainable, inclusive approach to 'improving Brixton'. 

The question the whole community of Brixton is asking is ' improving for who ?" I know this is something Rashid Nix Green Party Prospective Parliamentary Candidate would been keen on supporting.


----------



## :-D (Feb 9, 2015)

Nothing new in there. I'd  say they've been caught of guard by the immediate strength of feeling. We've all had a call to arrange a visit in order to allay any misconceptions that may have arisen. 

expecting a visit tomorrow morning.


----------



## beareis (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, improving for WHO? Terrible news.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Brixton BID's somewhat belated response:


> The board members of the Brixton BID are very concerned about the fate of businesses that are reported to imminently be evicted from Network Rail arches on Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road.
> 
> We share the common view that, as more national brands come into the town centre, there must always be a place for the independents. In this respect, Network Rail - as a major landowner in the town centre - has a key role to play.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Feb 9, 2015)

Just wondering whether Costa Coffee, nestled under the arches on Brixton Road, has also been given notice that they will be given notice to quit?


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2015)

BRUG have changed their profile pic to a save our shops/stop network rail pic.... I can't get it to copy on here though


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2015)

Manter said:


> BRUG have changed their profile pic to a save our shops/stop network rail pic.... I can't get it to copy on here though


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 9, 2015)

Local resident Fayon Cottrell interviews Brixton traders about their concerns of relocation, eviction, the effects on their livelihoods and the future of Brixton community shopping.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

The traders are uniting under the banner of Brixton Community Unite.







Brixton Community United – traders in Brixton Station Rd and Atlantic Rd unite to fight Network Rail’s proposals


----------



## thriller (Feb 9, 2015)

great little video.


----------



## :-D (Feb 9, 2015)

I think they're on the right side of the tracks.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2015)

Dil Green said:


> I don't think the sentiment here is that ALL existing businesses/uses/character should be preserved in aspic. It is that businesses that want to stay and are prepared to make an effort to stay deserve some support in convincing Network Rail to adopt a more flexible, less rapacious approach.
> I can't imagine payday loans businesses being the sort of organisations that would stay with long-drawn out negotiations, so any sort of re-negotiation is likely to sort the wheat from the chaff. Although, as someone above points out, NR are unlikely to turn their noses up at payday loans companies when re-letting empty units.



I support the threatened shopkeepers as a whole.

To argue that those who "make an effort" ( who is going to adjudicate this?) is divisive.

I am not going to make value judgements on which shopkeeper is worthy of my support.

The enemy is Network Rail. They do not have to do this.


----------



## :-D (Feb 9, 2015)

Manter said:


> BRUG have changed their profile pic to a save our shops/stop network rail pic.... I can't get it to copy on here though



Posters will be going up soon. I'll put up an image up as soon as its available


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2015)

Dil Green said:


> In these situations, having a positive and practical alternative can help - rather than coming across as nay-sayers / Luddites.
> 
> Accepting the reality that change is coming, and that NR are a commercially driven organisation (_whatever I might think about that ideologically or morally_), if I were an existing leaseholder wanting to ensure business continuity, it would seem that a few relatively simple moves might make things better:



I am not a  Luddite.

I attended all the consultation meetings on the Brixton Central Masterplan. I gave up my free time to make sure I took part in supposedly constructive discussions about the future of this part of Brixton.

Its not me thats the wrecker. Its Network Rail who decided to tear up the ongoing discussions on this part of Brixton and unilaterally decide to kick out existing business.

What are you saying. That people like me didnt try hard enough?

And btw way you are saying we must suspend moral judgements on Network Rail but not on the small business owner? As that is what it sounds like.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2015)

Lee Japser said:


> I agree,  any campaign that focuses soley on tenants rights is doomed. The fact is, there is huge concern about the process of gentrification and the politics of this decision should be opposed in that context.
> 
> The question the whole community of Brixton is asking is ' improving for who ?" I know this is something Rashid Nix Green Party Prospective Parliamentary Candidate would been keen on supporting.



Thanks Lee on this we agree. 

I know Rashid has been down to talk to the shopkeepers. He also has a long connection with Brixton and his heart is in the right place.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 9, 2015)

bit in tonight's evening standard here

bit better than their usual "this area is much better now the council estate has been bulldozed and all the plebs pushed out" sort of bollocks in the property section

(caution - fuckwit comments may be bad for the blood pressure)


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Jack Hopkins statement:
> 
> 
> 
> http://futurebrixton.org/brixtoncentral/cllr-jack-hopkins-on-supporting-brixton-station-road/



To quote:



> It is important to stress that while the council has influence, it has little direct power over what is fundamentally a matter between landlord and tenants but I am confident that by working together we can get a positive deal for Brixton and its businesses. As Brixton continues to get better the Council and the business community is working to ensure that development opens opportunities for local start ups and local businesses, not seeing the character ebb away. Local people through the Future Brixton masterplan have said they want to keep the mix of big chains like M&S, H&M and TKMax as well as independent businesses. We are listening and will always act in line with our manifesto commitment, “Ambitious for everyone, Fairness for All.”
> 
> In the meantime I will continue to support the businesses and update the community on progress.



"Ambitious for everyone, Fairness for All"

As was pointed out to me today the Council does have influence.

The Brixton Central Masterplan if agreed ( And I notice he says nothing of the consultations that Network Rail took part in and then tore up) would mean that Network Rail would need a favourable response from the Council in submitting plans for the other land it owns on that site.

The Council has leverage on this. It could play hard ball when NR tries to develop its other land in central Brixton with controversial high rise blocks of mixed use housing / retail.

My concern is that the Council is so desperate for "inward investment" from a large landowner/ developer ( for that is what NR is) that it will fudge a supposedly face saving deal to get this. Fuck the existing small business.

I have told a shopkeeper. Never trust the Council. 

The Cllrs represent the community not Network Rail. At the very least Cllr Hopkins could have said that NRs actions are out of order.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> bit in tonight's evening standard here
> 
> bit better than their usual "this area is much better now the council estate has been bulldozed and all the plebs pushed out" sort of bollocks in the property section



Its Miranda Bryant who wrote the piece. She is ok.

I have read a lot of articles about this now. Still moves me to hear the shopkeepers whose whole lives are being turned upside down by this action by Network Rail. For these shopkeepers its more than just a job.

And what does Cllr Jack Hopkins say?




> "The plans are ultimately a matter between tenant and landlord, however we are pushing Network Rail to provide a comprehensive support package and will be holding a meeting with the existing business tenants before the end of the month to discuss the issue.”



Its a bit late and I am a bit tired. But is that all he can say? Its feeble.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2015)

editor said:


> If you can, it would be great to have a report to share on Buzz.



It was mainly about the Culture2020 consultation. Which affects libraries, parks and leisure centres.

Impression I got is the the Council is bringing in big government imposed cuts. That its panicking a bit in the face of these cuts. The Council thinks services can be run by volunteers to save money.

Its all rather depressing. In the face of this I can see why Council would seek to cut a deal with NR. Not that I agree with it. Brixton and Lambeth residents are facing a tough future. The only winners will be the big companies and land/ property owners like NR.


----------



## Winot (Feb 10, 2015)

Dil Green said:


> Hmmm... used against them in what forum? After the dust has settled, as long as they have obeyed the letter of the law (which is entirely stacked in their favour), who will be interested in a discussion of the morality of a faceless bureaucratic entity that has no local presence?
> That is the secret of PR - make nice sounds now that will simply be superseded by the real actions.



I take your point. However, one way this could play out is that NR get nervous about future rental income if (a) they do anything too outrageous and (b) locals take that out on future tenants. So what they say now does have an impact.


----------



## Winot (Feb 10, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> "Ambitious for everyone, Fairness for All"



"Grammar for nobody"


----------



## CH1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Winot said:


> I take your point. However, one way this could play out is that NR get nervous about future rental income if (a) they do anything too outrageous and (b) locals take that out on future tenants. So what they say now does have an impact.


I don't think they should be nervous for their rent income because there might be some sort of boycott - more that by rendering everything anodyne and soulless they will squeeze the remaining pips out of Brixton, after which it will become as desirable as Catford.


----------



## Winot (Feb 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I don't think they should be nervous for their rent income because there might be some sort of boycott - more that by rendering everything anodyne and soulless they will squeeze the remaining pips out of Brixton, after which it will become as desirable as Catford.



Agree on the "should" but, as someone once said, nobody ever lost money underestimating the taste of the public.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 10, 2015)

Also, if everyone's 'worst fears' are correct, the people willing to boycott the shops (if that's what was meant) are probably not the expected customer base of the new shop owners


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I don't think they should be nervous for their rent income because there might be some sort of boycott - more that by rendering everything anodyne and soulless they will squeeze the remaining pips out of Brixton, after which it will become as desirable as Catford.


Judging by the extremely limited support given by the community to the Ritzy boycott, I don't imagine any boycott of new shops would have any noticeable impact.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 10, 2015)

Signed the petition. Is Network rail going for some grand announcement with the intention of some more limited refurb after everyone protests?


----------



## polan (Feb 10, 2015)

How about contacting Tessa Jowell - she is standing for Mayor & perhaps could do something to help, she is usually quite good on local matters.


----------



## Eleonora (Feb 10, 2015)

This is so awful  but good to see it discussed in the media so much! Definitely up for joining any initiative in support of local businesses in the arches....


----------



## :-D (Feb 10, 2015)

Had a meeting with Network Rail this morning. A much different atmosphere than the first encounter.

Lots of talk of 'misunderstandings' & ' never wishing to give the impression that...'

After an outpouring of honest and frank expression on our part and a pledge to convey it undiluted to HQ, the effect of ALL our combined indignation has caused a very early shift in their position. Nothing in writing but a willingness to start a process to resolve the situation in tandem with tenants. That'll do for now
Posters are up, (I'm having trouble uploading on my phone, I'll have to wait until I get home to do it )

A really big thanks to Rachael at The Big Brush for her energy and amazing turnaround time. A superwoman.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 10, 2015)

polan said:


> How about contacting Tessa Jowell - she is standing for Mayor & perhaps could do something to help, *she is usually quite good on local matters.*



Never known her to trouble herself over Brixton and frankly a disgraceful MP.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Never known her to trouble herself over Brixton and frankly a disgraceful MP.



Now she is retiring I can say she is useless. Unlike Kate Hoey who takes a personal interest in constituency affairs.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2015)

Brixton Blog report Tessa replacement candidate for the seat Helen Hayes visit to see the shopkeepers. 

Her comments were much more critical of Network Rail than Nu Labour Cllr Hopkins.




> Hayes said what was clear from meeting the Brixton businesses this morning was that Network Rail has for many years been an absentee landlord. “They told me there have been many times where there has been maintenance issues, vermin issues or leaks and Network Rail hasn’t acted responsibly.”
> 
> “But now commercial rents have been increasing in Brixton town centre, they’re suddenly interested in their property there.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been asked about the planning application that Network Rail will put in. I did not understand that but NR have told Blog this:



> Network Rail said: “We will be keeping our tenants informed throughout the process and we will not be giving them their six-months notice until we have planning permission and a concrete start-date. Should planning permission be granted, we would expect that to be around late summer. Work is not expected to start before at least January 2016.



They must be working on application now. When it comes out its it need to be looked at closely to see how it can be opposed. Though opposition would need to be about planning issues. 

Another issue is that NR say they will put in millions. What exactly were they doing to maintain arches previously? They were getting income from them.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 10, 2015)

:-D said:


> Had a meeting with Network Rail this morning. A much different atmosphere than the first encounter.
> 
> Lots of talk of 'misunderstandings' & ' never wishing to give the impression that...'
> 
> ...


Sounds like an achievement—but you know, don't trust 'em an inch without anything in writing....


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2015)

Talk is very very cheap indeed.


----------



## Markus Malarky (Feb 11, 2015)

I was walking down Clapham today and saw these: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sD_UQts_uf1rKgiQuGojBjQ!2e0

A sign of what's to come if we're not careful.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2015)

that is blatantly the kind of thing they'd want to do


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 11, 2015)

One of those is a sports shop - I'd welcome a decent one of them


----------



## :-D (Feb 11, 2015)

ddraig said:


> that is blatantly the kind of thing they'd want to do



There's a little ore use of stainless steel in the artists impressions of our units that we've seen


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> One of those is a sports shop - I'd welcome a decent one of them



There used to be a very good independent sports shop on Ferndale Road - had been there for years.  Quite old school.  Gone now of course.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> One of those is a sports shop - I'd welcome a decent one of them


Yep - they are a proper running shop. Pretty well priced too. Sponsor the Parkrun. Let you try shoes for a couple of weeks and then return them if you are unhappy!
One of our up and coming marathon runners used to (might still do) work there - his name eludes me just now.

ETA gaijingirl - Frank something. Decent shop but not much good for running. Great for boxing stuff and weights, etc..


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Yep - they are a proper running shop. Pretty well priced too. Sponsor the Parkrun. Let you try shoes for a couple of weeks and then return them if you are unhappy!
> One of our up and coming marathon runners used to (might still do) work there - his name eludes me just now.
> 
> ETA gaijingirl - Frank something. Decent shop but not much good for running. Great for boxing stuff and weights, etc..


It was Frank Johnson - was very good for racquet sports.  I miss it.

http://onionbagblog.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/full-time-monday-17-march-2008-and-so.html

eta - certainly seemed to keep Tricky Skills in trainers judging by this article.  I used it for badminton/squash shoes and racquets.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> It was Frank Johnson - was very good for racquet sports.  I miss it.
> 
> http://onionbagblog.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/full-time-monday-17-march-2008-and-so.html
> 
> eta - certainly seemed to keep Tricky Skills in trainers judging by this article.  I used it for badminton/squash shoes and racquets.


I don't know what Tricky's needs are/were. I used to sell running shoes in an indy sports shop and it's worth going to a specialist. I always ended up going up to Run & Become in Victoria. Sweatshop is not far off as good.

Eta. He doesn't mention running shoes


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> racquet sports.


Doesn't sound very Proper Brixton.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> One of those is a sports shop - I'd welcome a decent one of them


Not at the expense of an existing long-term trader, thanks.


----------



## Winot (Feb 11, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Doesn't sound very Proper Brixton.



(keep it) real tennis


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Doesn't sound very Proper Brixton.



Brixton Rec squash social...   It was probably a bit too Proper Brixton for a softy like me - them guys are hard as nails on court!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I don't know what Tricky's needs are/were. I used to sell running shoes in an indy sports shop and it's worth going to a specialist. I always ended up going up to Run & Become in Victoria. Sweatshop is not far off as good.
> 
> Eta. He doesn't mention running shoes



yes I expect you're right.  I got my first "proper" pair of running shoes at Run and Become near St Pauls (i think it was R&B) - very long time ago now.  I just miss it that's all.  It was a very useful and much loved shop.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Not at the expense of an existing long-term trader, thanks.



Even the creepy wig shop?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Even the creepy wig shop?


I don't want any long term Brixton business forced out. 

Meanwhile: Saving Brixton’s arches: Network Rail tell one trader that the rent will be TRIPLED


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes I expect you're right.  I got my first "proper" pair of running shoes at Run and Become near St Pauls (i think it was R&B) - very long time ago now.  I just miss it that's all.  It was a very useful and much loved shop.


I always wanted to buy a boxing bag from their window. Not quite sure why. Then a friend moved home and gave me his. I've probably hit it twice in 10yrs.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Even the creepy wig shop?


That wig shop is great, I bought some clippers there a couple of weeks back, unique shops like that are in danger of vanishing, anyway it's only short jog down to Clapham North if you need running shoes........


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't want any long term Brixton business forced out.
> 
> Meanwhile: Saving Brixton’s arches: Network Rail tell one trader that the rent will be TRIPLED



Just out of interest, how long does Omnis have to be there to get your support?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I just did a bit of a search on Frank Johnson and remembered that you used to get a discount there with a Lambeth leisure card.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't want any long term Brixton business forced out.
> 
> Meanwhile: Saving Brixton’s arches: Network Rail tell one trader that the rent will be TRIPLED


Just a minor edit but 3x rent is a 200% increase, I think (article equates it too 600%).


----------



## prunus (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't want any long term Brixton business forced out.
> 
> Meanwhile: Saving Brixton’s arches: Network Rail tell one trader that the rent will be TRIPLED



Fucks sake.

Although quick maths adjustment: 400% increase, not 600% I think.


----------



## prunus (Feb 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Just a minor edit but 3x rent is a 200% increase, I think (article equates it too 600%).



But he only gets half his unit back, so 400%.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2015)

prunus said:


> But he only gets half his unit back, so 400%.


Oh. I understood he only had half a unit already. If not you're right - it's 400. 

I'd imagine the first 2 arches will be loads more expensive than the others. Amazing position facing down the high street.


----------



## :-D (Feb 11, 2015)

:-D said:


> Had a meeting with Network Rail this morning. A much different atmosphere than the first encounter.
> 
> Lots of talk of 'misunderstandings' & ' never wishing to give the impression that...'
> 
> ...


----------



## :-D (Feb 11, 2015)

is it me, or since we lost the old " I'm Backing Brixton " sign, the longer you stare at the current " Be Our Guest " sign, the more it looks like BOURGEOIS ?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

I was talking to the traders now and think I might have a good idea for a community-wide action that could help keep up the press interest (and photo op).

Given that these evictions are going to have a bigger impact than just the immediate vicinity, I thought that a good way for other shops and locals to show their support would be to have a one hour shutdown across Brixton.

With all the shops closed it would provide a great focus on what's happening in the arches, provide a means for other businesses to show support and encourage people along to a rally that could be held outside the shops during that hour.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't want any long term Brixton business forced out.
> 
> Meanwhile: Saving Brixton’s arches: Network Rail tell one trader that the rent will be TRIPLED



Disgusting. Count me in for any community action against NR.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Just out of interest, how long does Omnis have to be there to get your support?


I'm not really into the idea of having a pointless rhetorical argument. I'd rather concentrate on the businesses and livelihoods that are currently being threatened by evictions.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2015)

Markus Malarky said:


> I was walking down Clapham today and saw these: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sD_UQts_uf1rKgiQuGojBjQ!2e0
> 
> A sign of what's to come if we're not careful.



I was invited out to Clapham last week end - every other shop/ unit is a restraunt or bar - so few of them are shops now.
The high street was a wash with drunken young people. Made me feel old and out of place.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

prunus said:


> Fucks sake.
> 
> Although quick maths adjustment: 400% increase, not 600% I think.


I'm rubbish at maths. So should I change it to 400%?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice idea. For it to be particularly visible you would need to get the high street to join in. Hard work though as they are largely national chains.

If they don't participate it risks looking like business as usual.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm rubbish at maths. So should I change it to 400%?


If his unit is also halving in size, yes.


----------



## mrose (Feb 11, 2015)

Markus Malarky said:


> I was walking down Clapham today and saw these: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sD_UQts_uf1rKgiQuGojBjQ!2e0
> 
> A sign of what's to come if we're not careful.



I just made the connection with "Paradise Row" under arches in Bethnal Green, the best picture I could find is on here as it's too new for Google streetview apparently. 

I'm horrified, have just read through all 12 pages with my stomach churning - I only just moved here, went to A&C for the first time today! I can't stand this very sickening trend, turning London into a shiny soulless new city exclusively for those who can afford it.

I really liked the Valentine's cards idea - are we still waiting for more information before expanding the campaign beyond the petition?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Nice idea. For it to be particularly visible you would need to get the high street to join in. Hard work though as they are largely national chains.
> If they don't participate it risks looking like business as usual.


I think it might prove to be a bit of an ask for the bigger retailers, but it would still have a pretty big impact if all of Atlantic Road, Station Road, Market Row, Brixton Village and the street markets etc closed down for the hour.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2015)

prunus said:


> But he only gets half his unit back, so 400%.


Just looking on street view, the cheque place looks like it only has just over one quarter of an arch as it is. It shares the Atlantic Road side with Topps dry cleaners and there is a cafe in the station road side. Can't see how it could be split in half again?


----------



## prunus (Feb 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Just looking on street view, the cheque place looks like it only has just over one quarter of an arch as it is. It shares the Atlantic Road side with Topps dry cleaners and there is a cafe in the station road side. Can't see how it could be split in half again?



Ah, well, I was going by the article, which I assumed had assumed halving the space (otherwise there'd be no logical reason to say 600%). Looks like it might be 200% after all


----------



## Baron (Feb 11, 2015)

More rent.  less space.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I think it might prove to be a bit of an ask for the bigger retailers, but it would still have a pretty big impact if all of Atlantic Road, Station Road, Market Row, Brixton Village and the street markets etc closed down for the hour.



It would be unlikely that commercial enterprises that are not directly threatened by NR would show solidarity like that; it's not in their DNA.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2015)

It looks like the old Atlantic Bar is going ahead with its refurbishment, which seems odd in the circumstances. the new owners are Antic iirc.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It would be unlikely that commercial enterprises that are not directly threatened by NR would show solidarity like that; it's not in their DNA.



Nour might, especially given community support helped them when they were in a similar situation. Some of the other businesses in the market, new and old, must be feeling at risk with this type of development even if they don't have the same landlord!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Ms T said:


> It looks like the old Atlantic Bar is going ahead with its refurbishment, which seems odd in the circumstances. the new owners are Antic iirc.



that's really odd...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> Nour might, especially given community support helped them when they were in a similar situation. Some of the other businesses in the market, new and old, must be feeling at risk with this type of development even if they don't have the same landlord!



I wish I could share that optimism but a shut down would be a very hard sell, perhaps a variation of it. I think editor mentioned it would last an hour that is within the bounds of possibility but I'm trying think of alternatives.
It's hard enough to persuade people to take strike action when it's in their interests to do so, again largely because of the short term economic cost.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2015)

Just an afterthought, the Ritzy campaign for a Living Wage was tactically brilliant; they were mobile in every sense, they were never boxed in and thus difficult to hit and the word got spread.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Just out of interest, how long does Omnis have to be there to get your support?



What is your view of Network Rails plans for the arches?

Correct me if I am wrong but sounds like you would welcome it.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Doesn't sound very Proper Brixton.



Why not?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 11, 2015)

Of no fixed opinion. I feel empathy for the people who might lose their livelihoods but I don't object to shops changing. With a large caveat of 'I haven't read the proposal'


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Brixton Rec squash social...   It was probably a bit too Proper Brixton for a softy like me - them guys are hard as nails on court!



They are there every Sunday when I use Rec for swimming. Bunch of Afro Caribbean guys who see it a social get together as much as playing squash. One of the things I like about REC is that people see it as social space.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> They are there every Sunday when I use Rec for swimming. Bunch of Afro Caribbean guys who see it a social get together as much as playing squash. One of the things I like about REC is that people see it as social space.



I was definitely in the minority when i played there but I was made very very welcome.  It was great.  This is one of the reasons why I like playing sport so much.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just an afterthought, the Ritzy campaign for a Living Wage was tactically brilliant; they were mobile in every sense, they were never boxed in and thus difficult to hit and the word got spread.



They did get a lot of support from their Union.

This does make a difference. Union had resources such as legal help, paid organisers etc on hand.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Of no fixed opinion. I feel empathy for the people who might lose their livelihoods but I don't object to shops changing. With a large caveat of 'I haven't read the proposal'



So you are sitting on the fence at this time.

Fair enough.

Just wondered as you making comments about Omni to Ed. I took that as you saying that the is kind of shop you want to replace longstanding business like fishmongers, the deli and the more recent cheap north African cafes in Brixton Station road.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Of no fixed opinion. I feel empathy for the people who might lose their livelihoods but I don't object to shops changing. With a large caveat of 'I haven't read the proposal'



But in reality, do you think the shops will change for the better? When NR put up the rental prices of each arch by 400-600%, who do you think will be able to afford that kind of rent?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2015)

:-D said:


> View attachment 67534



This looks a great poster.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 11, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> But in reality, do you think the shops will change for the better? When NR put up the rental prices of each arch by 400-600%, who do you think will be able to afford that kind of rent?



Oh here we go....

I have been not stating my opinion because a) I'm not in possession of all the facts - not that that has ever stopped most of us on here posting our opinions and b) because every time I post on these highly charged situations I'm accused of being disruptive.

And think the consensus was it's 200%

[EDIT] reading back, I think the consensus was actually 400% although no timeline was given for being in the front half of the unit


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Oh here we go....
> 
> I have been not stating my opinion because a) I'm not in possession of all the facts - not that that has ever stopped most of us on here posting our opinions and b) because every time I post on these highly charged situations I'm accused of being disruptive.
> 
> And think the consensus was it's 200%



I haven't accused you of being disruptive. Take a chill pill.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 11, 2015)

No no no, not you


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmm, sorry that looks a bit more sarcastic on screen than it did in my head


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I was talking to the traders now and think I might have a good idea for a community-wide action that could help keep up the press interest (and photo op).
> 
> Given that these evictions are going to have a bigger impact than just the immediate vicinity, I thought that a good way for other shops and locals to show their support would be to have a one hour shutdown across Brixton.
> 
> ...



I think you might get some small shops that aren't affected joining in solidarity, enough to get a bit of a show. As others say, the chance of big shops shutting is v small. But I think something more visual and more directly aimed at Network Rail might get more press than just a shop shutdown plus rally. Is there a risk a shop shut down makes people say stupid things like "see they're putting themselves out of business all by themselves" etc

How about:

- Do a shop shut down so then the traders plus supportive Brixtonians, brass band etc, can make a quick trip up the Victoria line to NR's office on Eversholt street and serve them with a giant eviction notice... Get into the Standard and the Camden local press as well as SLP...

- Traders deliver a Valentine's day package of goods to the CEO of NR...

- We ride a dummy of NR's CEO out of Brixton on a rail (geddit?)...

- Brixton declares 'Clone Day', everyone dresses up the same, stalls serve grey food...

- Do some kind of survey of train customers at Brixton Overground asking them if they would tolerate the increase in fares that not losing the shops down below would entail, send it to the press under heading "Rail Passengers Would Pay More to Save Arches", get some debate going...

- We hijack a train and convert the carriages into a fishmongers, deli, carpet shop, Moroccan cafe etc... hmmm... ok out of ideas now


----------



## tompound (Feb 11, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just an afterthought, the Ritzy campaign for a Living Wage was tactically brilliant; they were mobile in every sense, they were never boxed in and thus difficult to hit and the word got spread.



I agree to an extent but going past every day I couldn't help but feel slightly dismayed that when it was open (ie. not on the strike days), the Ritzy seemed generally very busy and those who were boycotting it (myself included) seemed to be an insignificant minority.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Hmm, sorry that looks a bit more sarcastic on screen than it did in my head



Can u stop this please.

This so far has been a good thread.

There are posters on this thread who are facing the prospect of losing their livelihoods and the businesses they have worked hard to build up over the years.


----------



## :-D (Feb 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Just looking on street view, the cheque place looks like it only has just over one quarter of an arch as it is. It shares the Atlantic Road side with Topps dry cleaners and there is a cafe in the station road side. Can't see how it could be split in half again?


 
The leaseholder is the same for all the arch, from Atlantic road side to Brixton Station Road. The internal devisions are a result of diversifying his business. His rent is based on this total square footage. By offering him only the Atlantic Road "half" after the refurb, even if he continued paying the same amount in rent each month, he'd be in effect, paying twice as much per square foot than before.

But they're asking for 3 times his current monthly payment for half as much space rented.

.....and they probably wouldn't be too keen on letting him carry on as before. So to have a  Dry Cleaner, he would have to rent an arch from NR, once he'd sold a kidney or one of his children to be able to afford the first quarters rent.

& If he wants to have a cafe at the BSR side, that'll be a seperate lease for that....at whatever figure NR feels is "Market Rate"

Or he could just run along now and not come back, which would seem to be Network Rails "Happy Place"


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

Saw the statement from Brixton Pound on my FB about the evictions. Its worth reading.​
tompound 

Brixton£ say this of the Brixton Central Masterplan consultations. I was there and agree with this.



> However, we have been involved in the community consultation and of course are familiar with many of the businesses on these two roads who have been loyal B£ members since we launched in 2009. Our understanding was that the development would not involve permanently uprooting existing businesses. We note in the Future Brixton published feedback [http://futurebrixton.org/brixtoncentral/workshop-feedback/] from the community consultation on the workshops published on 30th December, it is stated that:
> 
> _“The proposals to locate new studio or office spaces throughout the masterplan were welcomed, with many people raising the need for space to be affordable… Small shops and workspaces in between the viaducts within a new covered space were also well received. The importance of offering space for light industry and artists, including those already in the area was also raised.”_
> 
> *Clearly, something has gone wrong and the proposals, if carried out, represent a huge blow for the robust local economy that we have been working to support.*


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2015)

I could imagine a rent going up by 10 or 20 per cent - but 400 per cent? 

How on earth do they justify these figures?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2015)

:-D said:


> The leaseholder is the same for all the arch, from Atlantic road side to Brixton Station Road. The internal devisions are a result of diversifying his business. His rent is based on this total square footage. By offering him only the Atlantic Road "half" after the refurb, even if he continued paying the same amount in rent each month, he'd be in effect, paying twice as much per square foot than before.
> 
> But they're asking for 3 times his current monthly payment for half as much space rented.
> 
> ...


So he owns the cafe and the dry cleaners too? Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

:-D said:


> View attachment 67534



Something straightforward people could do is to put the posters in as many shops as possible. So whole of Brixton is covered in them. Also individuals could put them in there windows at home if they could pick some up off you?

This design would also make a good T shirt. I would buy one as a resident.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I could imagine a rent going up by 10 or 20 per cent - but 400 per cent?
> 
> How on earth do they justify these figures?


To be fair, we don't know what the actual figures are, when the last rent rise was, etc..

How much is the current rent for a unit which houses a cafe restaurant, a dry cleaners and a financial business?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> To be fair, we don't know what the actual figures are, when the last rent rise was, etc..
> 
> How much is the current rent for a unit which houses a cafe restaurant, a dry cleaners and a financial business?



Of course. But the baseline would have to be very, very low.


----------



## :-D (Feb 12, 2015)

One issue i feel strongly about is that in dealing with NR that we should consider all the occupants, whether they be direct tennants of NR or not.


leanderman said:


> I could imagine a rent going up by 10 or 20 per cent - but 400 per cent?
> 
> How on earth do they justify these figures?


 
The rational is that if you weren't in the unit, what could they ask of a new tennant coming in. In the time i've been there a 10% rise would have been considered a lottery win.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I could imagine a rent going up by 10 or 20 per cent - but 400 per cent?
> 
> How on earth do they justify these figures?



I was talking to a local businessman about another arch in Brixton ( not one of those ones threatened). Basically the rent went up a lot once the arch became vacant and was advertised for a new tenant.

Its "market" forces. Property owners don’t have to justify the figures. Same goes with the buy to let merchants. In London its a "free" market. If you cannot afford it any more that’s tough.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2015)

:-D said:


> The rational is that if you weren't in the unit, what could they ask of a new tennant coming in.



Presumably any new tenants will recoup the exorbitant rates through charging exorbitant prices.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

First sight of plans here in piece by Zoe for Brixton Blog


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Of course. But the baseline would have to be very, very low.


Perhaps it is? I've no idea.


----------



## :-D (Feb 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Something straightforward people could do is to put the posters in as many shops as possible. So whole of Brixton is covered in them. Also individuals could put them in there windows at home if they could pick some up off you?
> 
> This design would also make a good T shirt. I would buy one as a resident.



We're hoping to receive 750 posters on Friday sometime. We'd love for people to take one one for their homes, workplaces or vehicles. We'd thought of adapting the broken heart design as a sticker possibly, but the Tshirt is an excellent idea,


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> So you are sitting on the fence at this time.
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> Just wondered as you making comments about Omni to Ed. I took that as you saying that the is kind of shop you want to replace longstanding business like fishmongers, the deli and the more recent cheap north African cafes in Brixton Station road.



I think the point was more "how long does a business need to be around before being considered a longstanding business?". Which is a valid question to ask.


----------



## :-D (Feb 12, 2015)

soupdragon said:


> I think you might get some small shops that aren't affected joining in solidarity, enough to get a bit of a show. As others say, the chance of big shops shutting is v small. But I think something more visual and more directly aimed at Network Rail might get more press than just a shop shutdown plus rally. Is there a risk a shop shut down makes people say stupid things like "see they're putting themselves out of business all by themselves" etc
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...




Lambeths role in all this also needs to be highlighted. Being bedfellows with NR with (no)FUTURE BRIXTON, they appear to have totally abandoned any semblance of being a party for the worker. 

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/politics/article4348229.ece

To highlight the apparent 180% change of direction that Lambeth have displayed, how about a publicised will from Lambeth Town Hall to Labour HQ and then on to Tolpuddle.

It's only about 120  miles shortest route according to my phone app, although we could pick a scenic route that would have the total mileage tally up to the proposed average % increase in rents


Also the boys and girls at Brixton Cycles have been really supportive. We could do something similar with shopkeepers 'getting on their bikes' along the route.

Works in the Norman Tebbit context as well as NR's 'do one' approach


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2015)

It's hilarious to see the self proclaimed gentrifiers and free market lovers struggling with their "position" on this thread. "I'm sitting on the fence", "i'm waiting to see what's on the table", utterly disingenuous.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 12, 2015)

Pretty sure it's not


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 12, 2015)

:-D said:


> We're hoping to receive 750 posters on Friday sometime. We'd love for people to take one one for their homes, workplaces or vehicles


Where can I get some, to put up in the village?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 12, 2015)

:-D Let me know, we'd be happy to put one up in our shop and also any flyers, paper petition, etc., I'm sure other shops would too.


----------



## :-D (Feb 12, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Where can I get some, to put up in the village?


Thank you very much.

A&C Continental
3 Atlantic road
Is where they're being initially delivered to, then you should've able to go into any of the affected arches and pick them up.


----------



## pesh (Feb 12, 2015)

:-D said:


> We're hoping to receive 750 posters on Friday sometime. We'd love for people to take one one for their homes, workplaces or vehicles. We'd thought of adapting the broken heart design as a sticker possibly, but the Tshirt is an excellent idea,








 cool poster 

might be difficult to coordinate but would it be worth seeing if you could find several adjacent businesses who would be willing to have the poster done as a large piece across the front of them?

obviously would only work when the businesses have all closed for the night, but 1 piece spanning multiple shopfronts might help demonstrate that you're all fighting it together.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Feb 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Pretty sure it's not



It isn't and it's a shame that this thread is being used for shit stirring and personal attacks.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2015)

An excellent piece, with some hard maths: 
http://deserter.co.uk/2015/02/brixton-arches-shame/


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

Ms T said:


> It looks like the old Atlantic Bar is going ahead with its refurbishment, which seems odd in the circumstances. the new owners are Antic iirc.


I'm trying to find out more about this from them directly.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm trying to find out more about this from them directly.


Their builders were blocking Atlantic Road this morning whilst unloading a concrete mixer out the back of a hatchback*. 

*should have driven an old Metro, the fit in easily in those.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 12, 2015)

Disappointed to see part of electric ave still fenced off. Is this still because of the drains?
l miss the veg and the fruit stall.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Disappointed to see part of electric ave still fenced off. Is this still because of the drains?
> l miss the veg and the fruit stall.



Yes.  They finish up tomorrow so should be business as usual on Saturday.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Of no fixed opinion. I feel empathy for the people who might lose their livelihoods but I don't object to shops changing. With a large caveat of 'I haven't read the proposal'



The above shows you've only a very vague grasp of what empathy means. I suspect you meant "sympathy",but thought that "empathy" sounded better.


----------



## Tinich (Feb 12, 2015)

Had a look at Network Rail's website. They're governed by an agreement with DoT. Annex B sets out when they need to consult DoT on property proposals - one of these is proposals being contentious (see B19). Which they are. Wonder if it's worth adding DoT to the petition or otherwise involving them? (And local MPs who may be able to push this angle?).

Perhaps also a press release from the traders to go around major media outlets? 

NR have an ethics framework which commits them to the principles of "Honesty, Integrity, Accountability, Openness, Selflessness, Objectivity & Leadership". This should apply to how they manage this process - in an open and objective way - by sharing info with the businesses and local community in a timely manner and consulting / understanding the impact of their decisions beyond internal commercial considerations.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 12, 2015)

soupdragon said:


> Traders deliver a Valentine's day package of goods to the CEO of NR...


I think that's a really good idea, it's subtle and friendly but by showing off all the goods that will be missed if the arches close, it makes a great point. East photo op for the newspapers too


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 12, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The above shows you've only a very vague grasp of what empathy means. I suspect you meant "sympathy",but thought that "empathy" sounded better.



Nope. It's definitely empathy


----------



## rich! (Feb 12, 2015)

Tinich said:


> Had a look at Network Rail's website. They're governed by an agreement with DoT. Annex B sets out when they need to consult DoT on property proposals - one of these is proposals being contentious (see B19). Which they are. Wonder if it's worth adding DoT to the petition or otherwise involving them? (And local MPs who may be able to push this angle?).
> 
> Perhaps also a press release from the traders to go around major media outlets?
> 
> NR have an ethics framework which commits them to the principles of "Honesty, Integrity, Accountability, Openness, Selflessness, Objectivity & Leadership". This should apply to how they manage this process - in an open and objective way - by sharing info with the businesses and local community in a timely manner and consulting / understanding the impact of their decisions beyond internal commercial considerations.


Ethics  frameworks are fun. For example, the Institute of Procurement Professionals ethics require not abusing your buyer position to exploit sellers. May be worth checking the LinkedIn profile of everyone known to be related to this from Network Rail to see if their actions are in line with the ethics of the bodies they are members of.....


----------



## Dulwich Raider (Feb 12, 2015)

Still knocked for six by the audacity of Network Rail's plans for Brixton and Herne Hill.

I wrote a piece for Deserter about it:

Brixton Arches Shame
http://deserter.co.uk/2015/02/brixton-arches-shame/

Petition link in the piece.

TDR


----------



## pgtips (Feb 12, 2015)

:-D said:


> View attachment 67534


Been admiring some great local graffiti recently. Might there be somewhere appropriate for a more sizeable version of this fantastic campaign poster?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

Winot said:


> I think the point was more "how long does a business need to be around before being considered a longstanding business?". Which is a valid question to ask.



No it was not. 

The North African cafes on Brixton Station Road are recent compared to the deli and fishmongers. They provide affordable food. I know some of them and its interesting to get to know other cultures.I welcome new people to Brixton. 

What I do not want is shops like Omni. As one of the market traders said in SLP I do not want to see this corner of Brixton ending up as "yuppieland".


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

Winot said:


> I think the point was more "how long does a business need to be around before being considered a longstanding business?". Which is a valid question to ask.


Omnis has been here less than 8 weeks so I don't see much of a valid point being made by mentioning them.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 12, 2015)

pgtips said:


> Been admiring some great local graffiti recently. Might there be somewhere appropriate for a more sizeable version of this fantastic campaign poster?


If only we could cover up the B Our Guest with the poster artwork....


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> Still knocked for six by the audacity of Network Rail's plans for Brixton and Herne Hill.
> 
> I wrote a piece for Deserter about it:
> 
> ...



This is an excellent piece. 

A businessman I know also said that NR were letting new leases at much higher rate than before. 

Worth quoting this:



> But, as ever, it’s in the detail where things get murky. Not only will the businesses affected have to contend with the costs of being out of business (or relocating) for up to two years, there is no guarantee that they will be allowed to return once work is completed and, if they are, it will be at vastly inflated rents.
> 
> What evidence is there for this? Well, in Herne Hill, Network Rail have already refurbished arches on Milkwood Road. Two of the Herne Hill businesses affected by the proposed eviction notices, Walters the butchers and Dickson’s the off-licence, *currently pay £9k and £15k per annum for their leases, respectively. The newly re-furbished arches on Milkwood Road, however, go for between £30k and £40k, between two and four times as much*.



And this:


> A petition calling for a proper consultation has, in a matter of days, received more than 15,000 signatures and some traders are already reporting a more conciliatory approach being taken by Network Rail. But going in hard and then giving way a little is a classic negotiation tactic to end up with what you wanted in the first place.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> No it was not.



Er.... it was my point, and yes it was.

I was pointing out the fact Omnis is not the "right kind of shop" to some people as evidenced in the posts bemoaning it's existence; and that editor was saying he didn't want long term Brixton shops to close. A fair point. But my point was, how long would it take Omnis to be elevated to this position and therefore recieve the same level of support if faced with eviction.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

Brixton Blog reports that Cllr Jack Hopkins ( Cabinet member for jobs and growth) has posted up a statement on "Future Brixton".

According to Jack its all his efforts that have got NR to back off a bit ( for now). No mention from Jack about Brixton Buzz / U75 being the first to bring this to public attention. No mention by Jack of the huge amount of people who signed the petition. 

No its Jack and wonderful Lambeth Council who have got some concessions from NR.

Is Jack going to give NR a good telling off for their lack of "cooperative" behaviour? Network Rail have unilaterally pulled out of "co producing" , to use Council jargon, a masterplan for central Brixton. 

NR backing off a bit is due to the shopkeepers standing together and the local community ( and beyond) kicking up a stink about this.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Er.... it was my point, and yes it was.
> 
> I was pointing out the fact Omnis is not the "right kind of shop" to some people as evidenced in the posts bemoaning it's existence; and that editor was saying he didn't want long term Brixton shops to close. A fair point. But my point was, how long would it take Omnis to be elevated to this position and therefore recieve the same level of support if faced with eviction.



You know why Omnis was raised as an issue. 

I do not think I have to explain it more. Already had a post criticising Lexadon taken down a while back. 

As I said I welcome some new business such as the recent growth of North African affordable unpretentious cafes. 

I feel particularly sorry for the Eritreans who run the internet cafe. I really like it there.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry, I'm confused; I thought I'd raised Omnis first and for the reason I posted above. Fair enough though, let's leave it there.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> But my point was, how long would it take Omnis to be elevated to this position and therefore recieve the same level of support if faced with eviction.


Are you really suggesting that anyone sensible would define a brand new shop that has just opened as a "long term Brixton business"?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 12, 2015)

I might be wrong but I think you misread my post. I said Omnis is new, how long does it have to open to be granted the status of long term Brixton business?


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2015)

Head:wall


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

Let's get back to the infinitely more important issue of the arches please.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


>



You have had your fun can you go away now.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2015)

Friend had this rather good piece on her FB by Vice online magazine. Interviews with some of the shopkeepers.

This sums it up:



> It's really symptomatic of bigger changes, and it could be happening anywhere in London. All these areas that have been ignored for years in terms of investment, but have now become quite trendy, are becoming attractive to big business and that means they're forcing out local businesses.
> 
> We were here when Brixton wasn't such a desirable area, but we stuck with it and helped to build it up. But now they're just like, "thank you very much, but get out".





As I said before I would not trust the local Council. They are so desperate for "inward investment" that they will allow this to happen. Its all the publicity and strength of feeling that is making the Council do something. Otherwise Cllr Hopkins and the rest would being saying it was good for Brixton.


----------



## Laurence (Feb 12, 2015)

There must be a legal way..at least to ask for formal discussion. Rights to information, consultation and participation to decision making must apply here. The case needs to be explored from a legal stand to check these points first, ad then to find out more about property/use/rent provisions of the owners/renters of the shops.happy to help getting more info on it. L


----------



## leanderman (Feb 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I might be wrong but I think you misread my post. I said Omnis is new, how long does it have to open to be granted the status of long term Brixton business?



Yep. It's a fair question which, predictably, won't be answered. 

Even though the business itself, Omnis, is a complete parody.


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 12, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Yep. It's a fair question which, predictably, won't be answered.
> 
> Even though the business itself, Omnis, is a complete parody.



Yeah but look this is just another stating of the question “how long have you lived here” that people in Brixton ask to suss out whether they think you get the culture of the place, and it's in many ways a proxy for class, or at least for where you political allegiances might lie. Because people don't ask about class or politics so directly etc, they end up talking in terms of how long people – or shops – have been there. Inevitably it doesn’t work so well in all instances, but it’s a good way for people to start to sniff out the gentrifiers. People who question that in some kind of "well, this is awfully inconsistent, where’s the empirical evidence blah blah" kind of way are already falling foul of it.

And so are people who single out shops as ‘creepy’ just because they don’t use them themselves. The point is that it comes down to people wanting Brixton to serve a very mixed, partly poor community. You can see this all as being a bit of a vague fugg that needs some fresh air opened up on it, but hey, that’s culture. It’s part of what people are trying to defend.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2015)

What is Omnis?


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> What is Omnis?


It's an ironic version of The Grot Shop on Coldharbour Lane that has no stock


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It's an ironic version of The Grot Shop on Coldharbour Lane that has no stock


It's a "lifestyle shop" apparently. 
https://twitter.com/omnisbrixton


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2015)

#nonethewiser


----------



## Winot (Feb 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> #nonethewiser



Apparently it's run by Jerry "Lexadon" Knight's daughter. The working assumption is that it is financed by him.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Yep. It's a fair question which, predictably, won't be answered.
> 
> Even though the business itself, Omnis, is a complete parody.



I did say I welcome some new business in post 432.

As you correctly say Omni is a complete parody. Not a good example to raise.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2015)

I realised recently that I bought my first flat from Jerry Knight! In Kellett Rd in 1995. A few years later he offered us the freehold for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Tinich (Feb 13, 2015)

rich! said:


> Ethics  frameworks are fun. For example, the Institute of Procurement Professionals ethics require not abusing your buyer position to exploit sellers. May be worth checking the LinkedIn profile of everyone known to be related to this from Network Rail to see if their actions are in line with the ethics of the bodies they are members of.....



Yes of course frameworks don't hold people to account by just being there - what I mean is that this can be used as part of an argument with them - as a public corporation, they would need to respond to that / justify actions against it.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Yep. It's a fair question which, predictably, won't be answered.


That's because it is a ridiculous question that is wide open to personal interpretation and attempting to engage with it would just start a pointless argument that can never have a resolution (yes, I know, this place likes those sorts of questions).

If I said '15 years', no doubt someone would pipe up with, "Ah! So if they've only been there for 14 years and 364 days then they're not long term according to you!"

As I said before, the topic of this thread is far too important for it to be sidetracked into such a pointless rhetorical discussion.


----------



## MaryC (Feb 13, 2015)

Interestingly Omnis is owned by Sophie Knight - daughter of Jerry Knight the owner of Lexadon.  Always doing their bit to ruin the area!


----------



## rich! (Feb 13, 2015)

Tinich said:


> Yes of course frameworks don't hold people to account by just being there - what I mean is that this can be used as part of an argument with them - as a public corporation, they would need to respond to that / justify actions against it.



which was the point I was clearly not making


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 13, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton Blog reports that Cllr Jack Hopkins ( Cabinet member for jobs and growth) has posted up a statement on "Future Brixton".
> 
> According to Jack its all his efforts that have got NR to back off a bit ( for now). No mention from Jack about Brixton Buzz / U75 being the first to bring this to public attention. No mention by Jack of the huge amount of people who signed the petition.
> 
> ...



Oh such cynicism.

Jacko is single handedly SAVING Brixton Arches. Today is not a day for soundbites, but he has the hand of history on his shoulder. Jacko is the REAL HERO in not at all politicising this and working for the community.

Or at least that is according to Mike Warren, the 'apolitical' PA to Cllr Lib Peck.

What a wonderful Storify.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 13, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Er.... it was my point, and yes it was.
> 
> I was pointing out the fact Omnis is not the "right kind of shop" to some people as evidenced in the posts bemoaning it's existence; and that editor was saying he didn't want long term Brixton shops to close. A fair point. But my point was, how long would it take Omnis to be elevated to this position and therefore recieve the same level of support if faced with eviction.


I don't mind a few shops selling some pretty/expensive/useless things. Perhaps I might even shop in them when I have enough money to buy a useless pretty thing as a present. (though I'd probably look in Morleys, the market or maybe Joy first - not on pricipal but based on experience)
But where will we be able to shop - to buy cheese, herbs, fish, hair products, carpets, pans, veg, fabric, etc, if all the rents are hiked so high that all the traditional traders are forced out so only national/ global chains and rich people playing shop can afford to trade in Brixton?  

I live here. I shop in Brixton every week. I don't bemoan the existance of Omnis (I probably wouldn't have noticed it if it hadn't featured on urb) but I love Brixton Market, and I'd hate to lose it.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Oh such cynicism.
> 
> Jacko is single handedly SAVING Brixton Arches. Today is not a day for soundbites, but he has the hand of history on his shoulder. Jacko is the REAL HERO in not at all politicising this and working for the community.
> 
> ...



I wonder if the Labour administration would have made the efforts it has if there had not been such large amount of complaints about NR action by general public. 

This is interesting section from Lib Pecks email:



> _...I agree with your sentiments. Network Rail has been very cavalier in the way it has treated the businesses; and it is really important that those well established local businesses get a fair and good deal and a guarantee of return at a sustainable rent. _



Sustainable rent and guarantee of right to return. Peck puts it more strongly that Jack Hopkins. 

Will have to remember what Peck wrote and make sure Labour administration keep to arguing for this.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 14, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Oh such cynicism.
> 
> Jacko is single handedly SAVING Brixton Arches. Today is not a day for soundbites, but he has the hand of history on his shoulder. Jacko is the REAL HERO in not at all politicising this and working for the community.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I succumbed to the temptation to post a reply to the story Gramsci linked to on the Brixton Blog, making it abundantly clear that the saintly St. Jackie had dropped the ball on this, and was treading on local shopkeepers and activists to do so.  It seemed only fair to piss on his chips after such egregious credit-taking.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Oh such cynicism.
> 
> Jacko is single handedly SAVING Brixton Arches. Today is not a day for soundbites, but he has the hand of history on his shoulder. Jacko is the REAL HERO in not at all politicising this and working for the community.
> 
> ...


Oh they've stolen my photo without credit too.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Er.... it was my point, and yes it was.
> 
> I was pointing out the fact Omnis is not the "right kind of shop" to some people as evidenced in the posts bemoaning it's existence; and that editor was saying he didn't want long term Brixton shops to close. A fair point. But my point was, how long would it take Omnis to be elevated to this position and therefore recieve the same level of support if faced with eviction.


I'd say it's very unlikely that Omnis wil be around in ten years, but the kind of local businesses that tend to get the biggest support from the local community are the ones that cater to a broad cross section of them.


----------



## MissL (Feb 15, 2015)

Ms T said:


> What is Omnis?


It's one of those shops where you look through the window and cannot fathom what they sell. I walk past it every day and I've never seen a soul in there.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 15, 2015)

MissL said:


> It's one of those shops where you look through the window and cannot fathom what they sell. I walk past it every day and I've never seen a soul in there.


It's a lifestyle shop selling a range of beautiful things. Well that's what their website says.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2015)

MaryC said:


> Interestingly Omnis is owned by Sophie Knight - daughter of Jerry Knight the owner of Lexadon.  Always doing their bit to ruin the area!


Funnily enough the meter seems to have run out. I get "This website has expired" (assuming Google have correctly identified what everyone is talking about http://sophie-knight.squarespace.com/index/).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2015)

editor said:


> I'd say it's very unlikely that Omnis wil be around in ten years, but the kind of local businesses that tend to get the biggest support from the local community are the ones that cater to a broad cross section of them.



Unless Daddy Jerry is happy to continuously fund his offspring's flirtation with real life for another 10 years, anyway.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Funnily enough the meter seems to have run out. I get "This website has expired" (assuming Google have correctly identified what everyone is talking about http://sophie-knight.squarespace.com/index/).


They're more Instagrammy than websitey.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh they've stolen my photo without credit too.


I hope you're following that up with them, the cheeky fucks.


----------



## MaryC (Feb 15, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Unless Daddy Jerry is happy to continuously fund his offspring's flirtation with real life for another 10 years, anyway.



Well it's in a building that he owns so you have could be forgiven in thinking he is not charging her rent.  

Although I suppose it's better than their normal MO. Lexadon do seem to have a habit of saying that parts of a building will be used for a certain purpose in order that they can get planning permission and then not using them for that purpose at all.  For example the Angel Pub that is totally unusable with a 45K PA rent, the offices on Valentia Place that are now been used as residential lettings or the shop space below The Viaduct that is actually used as a storage and admin space for Lexadon's building and maintenance team.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2015)

I was giving out posters to some of the shopkeepers around Brixton.

Ended up with several of them also saying that the rents for their shops had been going up a lot over the in recent years. That they did not know how long they could stay in Brixton. And these were shops that I use that had been around for a long time.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I was giving out posters to some of the shopkeepers around Brixton.
> 
> Ended up with several of them also saying that the rents for their shops had been going up a lot over the in recent years. That they did not know how long they could stay in Brixton. And these were shops that I use that had been around for a long time.


On my quick spin this morning to get a paper the only posters I saw up were in Wahaca (who had 2 in different windows so you couldn't miss).


----------



## Winot (Feb 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> On my quick spin this morning to get a paper the only posters I saw up were in Wahaca (who had 2 in different windows so you couldn't miss).



Good for them.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> On my quick spin this morning to get a paper the only posters I saw up were in Wahaca (who had 2 in different windows so you couldn't miss).


Yes, it was good to see them putting the posters in such a prominent position.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Noteworthy nice coffee and cheerful service at Balance Cafe on Ferndale Rd this morning. Recommended.



They also have an anti eviction poster in the window.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 16, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I was giving out posters to some of the shopkeepers around Brixton.
> 
> Ended up with several of them also saying that the rents for their shops had been going up a lot over the in recent years. That they did not know how long they could stay in Brixton. And these were shops that I use that had been around for a long time.


One of the problems with this is the short term leases handed out. 3 month and six month leases that are the norm offer no security, and you sign on the understanding there's no guarantee of renewal or that it'll be on the same terms and conditions.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2015)

Lastest statement from Network Rail

Entitled:



> Network Rail works with community to improve Brixton property



No they do not. 

As someone said to me this statement is to be read with caution.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> On my quick spin this morning to get a paper the only posters I saw up were in Wahaca (who had 2 in different windows so you couldn't miss).



Well I did give some shops in Atlantic and CHL the posters. Not all put them up so far. Not that they were against them. More probably never got around to it.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Lastest statement from Network Rail
> 
> Entitled:
> As someone said to me this statement is to be read with caution.


I'm posting up a slightly cynical piece first thing about this on Buzz.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2015)

the thing is, it's in property owner and landlords' interests that interesting lively areas are not turned into all looking like fucking bond street.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm posting up a slightly cynical piece first thing about this on Buzz.


Basically, they're listening but not going to change their plans at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2015)

MissL said:


> It's one of those shops where you look through the window and cannot fathom what they sell. I walk past it every day and I've never seen a soul in there.


have you ever read conrad's "the secret agent"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Basically, they're listening but not going to change their plans at all.


so they're not listening


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the thing is, it's in property owner and landlords' interests that interesting lively areas are not turned into all looking like fucking bond street.


do you think so?
would you agree that more money changes hands on bond st than any single st in brixton?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the thing is, it's in property owner and landlords' interests that interesting lively areas are not turned into all looking like fucking bond street.


It's in property owner and landlords' interests that as much money is made as possible from this. That's how they work.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> It's in property owner and landlords' interests that as much money is made as possible from this. That's how they work.



Which, in this case, is state-owned Network Rail. 

So the extra profits from this expected (and wholly unfair) rent hike should go into the rail network.

If anything is left after the executives have taken their six-figure salaries, bonuses, entitlements and pensions.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Which, in this case, is state-owned Network Rail.
> 
> So the extra profits from this expected (and wholly unfair) rent hike should go into the rail network.
> 
> If anything is left after the executives have taken their six-figure salaries, bonuses, entitlements and pensions.


Don't get me started.....!!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Don't get me started.....!!



Why? Don't you have an £800,000 holiday home in Cornwall?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/fatcat-network-rail-boss-laughed-4890573

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-675k-year-boss-holiday-cottage-Cornwall.html


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 17, 2015)

I like Bond Street 

But strictly speaking, they are improving Brixton property. What they're not improving is the lives of those people who currently rent those properties


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

*Sorry, but I made a catastrophic boo-boo when moving the St Ives posts out of this thread and, err, lost them. Apologies, to all.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2015)

it was only a dig at 'fat cat union bosses' anyway


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2015)

ddraig said:


> it was only a dig at 'fat cat union bosses' anyway



Not 'union'.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2015)

ah! apols then


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2015)

Omnis - Open Maybe Nothing In Stock.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Dil Green (Feb 17, 2015)

Re: the discussion a few pages back about types of action, it seems to me that the idea of a close-down is sort of backwards. We want the shops to stay open. The shops want to stay open. Shops that are closed are  ... not very interesting, or active, or ... anything. And they don't earn any money.
I always like actions which are about more life, not less.
I think it would be great if all the shops stayed open longer - say on a Friday night - turn it into a party - do your Saturday shopping on a Friday night! We could do it once a month!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Dil Green said:


> Re: the discussion a few pages back about types of action, it seems to me that the idea of a close-down is sort of backwards. We want the shops to stay open. The shops want to stay open. Shops that are closed are  ... not very interesting, or active, or ... anything. And they don't earn any money.
> I always like actions which are about more life, not less.
> I think it would be great if all the shops stayed open longer - say on a Friday night - turn it into a party - do your Saturday shopping on a Friday night! We could do it once a month!


The point was that a one hour shutdown would provide a massive photo op, and with (hopefully) a large chunk of supporting shops shut in the area there would be a lot more people likely to assemble for a big community demo.

A row of open shops open as usual doesn't look too eye catching on the news or send out much of a message.  A bustling market brought to a standstill for an hour accompanied by a large demo and show of community solidarity does.


----------



## blameless77 (Feb 18, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Yep - they are a proper running shop. Pretty well priced too. Sponsor the Parkrun. Let you try shoes for a couple of weeks and then return them if you are unhappy!
> One of our up and coming marathon runners used to (might still do) work there - his name eludes me just now.
> 
> ETA gaijingirl - Frank something. Decent shop but not much good for running. Great for boxing stuff and weights, etc..






And stunning for pool players


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2015)

Ms T said:


> It looks like the old Atlantic Bar is going ahead with its refurbishment, which seems odd in the circumstances. the new owners are Antic iirc.



Just had a chat with one of the traders due for eviction and i commented that the pawnbrokers don't have an anti eviction poster in the window and he told me "that's because they are not going anywhere."
Along with the Atlantic Bar refurbishment something is not right.


----------



## :-D (Feb 20, 2015)

we have a limited number of Posters left at the deli. If you know anyone who might like one please come by and pick one up.


----------



## :-D (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh! and there are extre paper copies of the petition too


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2015)

Lastest news from Cllr Hopkins posted on the Future Brixton website.


> There’s been considerable progress around many  of the issues on and Network Rail have undertaken personal visits to each of the businesses to see what their needs are and how they can be accommodated.
> 
> The right to return is now a firm commitment for those businesses who want to come back which is a really important offer that I have been lobbying for from day one. However the terms under which they can come back is unclear at the moment. The phrase ‘affordable rent’ has been used by Network Rail, again a positive step, but there is no exact figure which makes it very difficult for the Council or the businesses themselves to judge whether it is fair.
> 
> ...



What I do not understand about Hopkins statement is why "affordable" rent is said to be "subsidised" rent?

These arches have been occupied for many years without vacancies. The shopkeepers having been paying Network Rail for them without , from what the traders say, much if any input of money from NR for upkeep. Surely as a landlord after all these years NR should not hike up rents on the dubious reasoning that its just paid out to refurbish arches. It should have been doing this anyway over the years as ongoing maintenance.

The other thing that needs questioning is is this work really necessary? Or is it really just an excuse to get existing business out.One thing shopkeepers could do is get Cllr Hopkins to insist that shopkeepers get to see the figures and possibly get there own surveyor to look over what needs doing and cost. Its what Cressingham Gardens did and found Lambeths figures to refurbish estate where way to high.

I fail to see why all the arches have to be emptied out. This repair/ refurbishment ( if really necessary) could be do gradually.

To add: Have Network Rail actually asked the existing shopkeepers what they would like to be done re upkeep of the arches? I doubt it.

I also do not understand why NR say they will be putting in a planning application. If this is just refurbishment and repairs then why do they need a planning permission unless there plans are more than just straightforward repairs?

A local businessman ( not in these arches but used to have an arch elsewhere) told me the clause in the lease that gives NR right to terminate a lease was really about when it was necessary to do works on railway line and structural works to make railway safe. It was not supposed to be used to get existing business out to tart up the arches to be relet.

:-D can u let us know what happens at the meeting?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2015)

Update: 
Brixton traders set to boycott meeting in protest at Lambeth Council’s unclear role in arch redevelopment


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Update:
> Brixton traders set to boycott meeting in protest at Lambeth Council’s unclear role in arch redevelopment



That is a most interesting read. 

I think the traders are spot on in there analysis. 



> “We want to see clear daylight between Network’s Rail’s plans and Lambeth Council’s involvement,” said the traders’ rep,”but if Lambeth won’t let us ask those questions directly, then there is no point attending tonight’s meeting.”



Of course a cynic like me might think that Lambeth Council want to go through the motions of opposing Network Rail but in the end they will allow NR to shaft the small traders. Network Rail are dangling big bucks in front of Lambeth "Labour" Council. In polite society called "inward investment".

I am also irritated at this:



> The meeting was originally arranged to be at the Town Hall, with traders and their customers looking forward to robustly questioning Lambeth about their role in the major refurbishment that would see businesses evicted from their premises for a year or longer.
> 
> Many traders harbour fears that once the controversial redevelopment is complete they will not be able to afford to return.
> 
> ...



So as a customer and resident I am excluded by Cllr Hopkins. You would have thought after him mouthing off about residents not engaging he would have had an open meeting. 

Could it be the Cllr Jack is managing dissent rather enabling it to have a voice? 

What is Brixton BID up to?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> What is Brixton BID up to?


You're not the only one to ask that. tompound  was going to go as one of the trader's reps but was turned away at the door.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2015)

editor said:


> You're not the only one to ask that. tompound  was going to go as one of the trader's reps but was turned away at the door.



Its outrageous that tompound was turned away. 

If BID are invited then Brixton Pound should be.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Its outrageous that tompound was turned away.
> 
> If BID are invited then Brixton Pound should be.


I was set to go too.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2015)

editor said:


> I was set to go too.



And I am sure the traders would have been happy with that.

My suspicious mind thinks that Cllr Jack and the Labour Council want this all now to be dealt with behind closed doors with as little public involvement as possible.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2015)

editor said:


> You're not the only one to ask that. tompound  was going to go as one of the trader's reps but was turned away at the door.


What was their justification for turning him away? That's pretty shocking


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 24, 2015)

Mrs Redboots said:


> Just wondering whether Costa Coffee, nestled under the arches on Brixton Road, has also been given notice that they will be given notice to quit?


No, because they're already paying £90k-£100k/year in rent iirc, which is well within Network Rail's 'sphere of ambition'.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 24, 2015)

editor said:


> It's in property owner and landlords' interests that as much money is made as possible from this. That's how they work.


It's a classic example of anomoly at the heart of Government, where commercial interests trump the public interest. One part of the Government gives it large about supporting jobs, growth and small businesses, whereas another part of Government (Network Rail/DfT) actively destroys these very same things by hiking rents and evicting small businesses.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's a classic example of anomoly at the heart of Government, where commercial interests trump the public interest. One part of the Government gives it large about supporting jobs, growth and small businesses, whereas another part of Government (Network Rail/DfT) actively destroys these very same things by hiking rents and evicting small businesses.



And its the same with Lambeth Labours "Cooperative Council".

Started off with consultation meetings on the future of this part of Brixton. With supposedly Network Rail, Lambeth Council , small business and local residents and groups "co-producing" a plan for Central Brixton. With Cllr Jack telling us residents to get off our arses and go to consultation meetings or be left out. 

Now its closed meetings with people being turned away. Except those invited by Cllr Jack like Brixton BID.

Its so crap.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> And its the same with Lambeth Labours "Cooperative Council".
> 
> Started off with consultation meetings on the future of this part of Brixton. With supposedly Network Rail, Lambeth Council , small business and local residents and groups "co-producing" a plan for Central Brixton. With Cllr Jack telling us residents to get off our arses and go to consultation meetings or be left out.
> 
> ...


Talk the talk but can't walk the walk. 

The 'Cooperative' Council is just words.


----------



## Baron (Feb 25, 2015)

We were told as there is a fear of safety for the trains so checking the arches is a must. They said this can only be done by removing everything in the arches and checking the brickwork.  I wonder if M&S will be asked to vacate for a year and have their lease terminated.  As they are only over the road, using they same row of arches as us?????


----------



## Baron (Feb 25, 2015)

The best question I heard last night from a guest was "what is your motivation all of a sudden now after 20 years"

NO REPLY.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2015)

We had our arch inspected by network rail recently. The guy poked his head around, we removed a small section of lining for him to look at the brickwork, and he listened to the sound the trains made when they went over. And that was all.


----------



## Carpetman (Feb 25, 2015)

After all the talk from Network Rail about having a commitment to maintaining a mix of independent traders etc it became very clear their only doing this as a money making exercise and deep down couldn't care less about Brixton and the effect it will have on people's lives ! Lambeth Council are their ' bed fellows ' and will get a redevolopment for very little of their own money


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2015)

Carpetman said:


> After all the talk from Network Rail about having a commitment to maintaining a mix of independent traders etc it became very clear their only doing this as a money making exercise and deep down couldn't care less about Brixton and the effect it will have on people's lives ! Lambeth Council are their ' bed fellows ' and will get a redevolopment for very little of their own money


Yep. It's all about the money and that always wins in then end. But let's fight it to the bitter end. You can count on my support.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2015)

So what is the next step in this ?
Didnt Network Rail talk about planning permission ?
Surely that would necessitate some serious lobbying of our cooperative council ?
The giant billboard got the heave ho so why not this ?


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2015)

Here's Jack Hopkins take on things. I presume he only likes the Blog because he never includes us in his tweets and it's not like we're the biggest Brixton site by far or anything. 



> Many people ask what the council is doing about it.  Last night’s meeting was one example. We will use whatever leverage we can to ensure Network Rail listen to local businesses and residents. Network Rail have already offered the right to return and the phasing of works are being genuinely considered. This was not the case at the start of the process and is something which businesses, the council and the community have brought to the table. My role is to get a fair deal for the businesses and a fair deal for Brixton.
> 
> Furthermore we are intending to help businesses in their pocket by encouraging people to actually use them to shop, and I would ask the 19,000 people who have signed the recent petition to come and show their support in the best way they can; with a visit and to spend some money. The council is creating new employment space on Pope’s Road and has a discounted contract with the Brixton Market Traders Federation to run the market on Brixton Station Road, both of which increase footfall for those businesses.
> 
> I was also asked when I first knew that Network Rail wanted to refurbish the arches.  I was first told that Network Rail were actually going to do something in November last year, we encouraged them to delay until after Christmas, and to put together a clear and fair deal for the businesses. However as the landlord the first approach was legally theirs to make.  I had assumed that they would have proceeded in a better way and I think they now realise the passion people have for Brixton.



https://jackhopkins.wordpress.com/2015/02/25/network-rail-show-us-the-figures-give-us-the-details/


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's Jack Hopkins take on things. I presume he only likes the Blog because he never includes us in his tweets and it's not like we're the biggest Brixton site by far or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> https://jackhopkins.wordpress.com/2015/02/25/network-rail-show-us-the-figures-give-us-the-details/


So the answer to 'what are they going to do' is 'hold meetings where significant numbers of interested parties are not allowed to attend and key questions aren't answered'

Glad he's cleared that up for us.


----------



## :-D (Feb 25, 2015)

Jacks post on FUTURE BRIXTON 23 feb.

There’s been considerable progress around many of the issues on and Network Rail have undertaken personal visits to each of the businesses to see what their needs are and how they can be accommodated.
The right to return is now a firm commitment for those businesses who want to come back which is a really important offer that I have been lobbying for from day one. However the terms under which they can come back is unclear at the moment. The phrase ‘affordable rent’ has been used by Network Rail, again a positive step, but there is no exact figure which makes it very difficult for the Council or the businesses themselves to judge whether it is fair.
Furthermore a number of the businesses were concerned that this subsidised rent will only last for 9 years, and whilst they accept that they will pay more once they move back, it is unclear whether businesses will pick up significantly enough to cover market rent in the future. The Future Brixton programme which will see more people shopping in Brixton should help traders to do more business but there is a question about whether that will happen in time.
At the moment Network Rail are working out how much the refurbishment and structural work will cost, and this will have implications on how much rent they need in order to pay for the work. Again it is helpful that they are now talking about affordable rent for some businesses at some locations and full blown market rent in other units. However at the moment there is no detail on how much this is. Businesses and the Brixton community need clarity. Hopefully the meeting I am hosting with businesses and Network Rail tomorrow can provide that.



Just a few points i take issue with

How Jack has managed to identify the issues,without speaking to the leaseholders is amazing. I will have to start wearing my tin foil hat to bed again or soon he'll have the family recipes for Hummus and Taramasalata 
Define DAY ONE.  TDTSHTF ?.....very proactive for someone who knew of the situation 4 months prior.

A company of this scale has no costings worked out for a development that they themselves brought forward by a year? .....and Jack is ok with this.

But worry not shopkeepers Jack's lobbying is paying dividends, Network Rail can have until MAY to do their sums and present them to us....that will leave aprox six weeks to sort ourselves out before we start receiving our Notices. Oh Joy!

My rent has been paid, in full, on time for 25 years. that's what i signed up to. Network Rails obligation is to maintain these arches. They have already collected from us sufficient funds to do any work, why are we being asked to pay for for this work again? 

Jack hasn't questioned this. I suspect because he is not thinking along the lines of ensuring the long term futures of small businesses in Future Brixtons Masterplan. Rather, he is busy thinking of ways that they can be more profitable to ensure they can meet the inevitable tripling of rents.  

Can't wait to see the synopsis of this meeting,


----------



## :-D (Feb 25, 2015)

There is a Facebook Page up now....

Brixton Community United


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2015)

:-D said:


> Jacks post on FUTURE BRIXTON 23 feb.
> 
> There’s been considerable progress around many of the issues on and Network Rail have undertaken personal visits to each of the businesses to see what their needs are and how they can be accommodated.
> The right to return is now a firm commitment for those businesses who want to come back which is a really important offer that I have been lobbying for from day one. However the terms under which they can come back is unclear at the moment. The phrase ‘affordable rent’ has been used by Network Rail, again a positive step, but there is no exact figure which makes it very difficult for the Council or the businesses themselves to judge whether it is fair.
> ...


Can I use this on Brixton Buzz? It would be good to share your thoughts wider....


----------



## :-D (Feb 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Can I use this on Brixton Buzz? It would be good to share your thoughts wider....


 

no problem


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 25, 2015)

Have the Brixton traders been in contact with the Herne Hill ones?. Network rail are doing the same there.


----------



## :-D (Feb 25, 2015)

i've spoken to Ye Olde Bakery recently. They appear to be in a worse situation than ourselves. we are in touch.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's Jack Hopkins take on things. I presume he only likes the Blog because he never includes us in his tweets and it's not like we're the biggest Brixton site by far or anything.
> 
> https://jackhopkins.wordpress.com/2015/02/25/network-rail-show-us-the-figures-give-us-the-details/



Looking at his twitter he does only include blog in his tweets not Brixton Buzz or Urban75 where this first came out.

The Labour Cllrs do not like U75/ Brixton Buzz much. Or they pretend it does not exist/ is of no consequence. I know they like the Blog.

Surprised he mentioned Brixton Buzz at all. But then he only mentions Buzz to put it down. Considering Buzz has been doing very good and extensive coverage of the traders plight even a Labour Cllr cannot ignore Buzz this time.

I see Cllr Jack has reverted to his cajoling people mode:



> Furthermore we are intending to help businesses in their pocket by encouraging people to actually use them to shop, and I would ask the 19,000 people who have signed the recent petition to come and show their support in the best way they can; with a visit and to spend some money.



Was it really necessary to say this? Like I as a resident need to be reminded by Cllr Jack to use these shops?

I find this very irritating.

Its almost comes across to me that he is irritated by the number of people and the support the shops have got.

I tell u what Jack. I turned up to the consultation meetings on the Brixton Central Masterplan. I want to show my support so can you set up a meeting where residents can come and make there feelings known to Network Rail?

Looking at what Cllr Jack says I wonder if he has been reading this thread. As some of the points he raises have been posted up here. ie NR being a public body.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jack Hopkins represents Oval. Not sure where he lives - but his perspective may not be very Brixton oriented.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2015)

From Cllr Jacks blog


> I was also asked when I first knew that Network Rail wanted to refurbish the arches.  I was first told that Network Rail were actually going to do something in November last year, *we encouraged them to delay until after Christmas*, and to put together a clear and fair deal for the businesses. However as the landlord the first approach was legally theirs to make.  I had assumed that they would have proceeded in a better way and I think they now realise the passion people have for Brixton



My emphasis.

The Brixton Central Masterplan consultation was still taking place on late 2014. With consultation officially closing on 8th December

Why did the Council encourage NR to delay?

Why did Cllr Jack assume they would proceed in a better way?

Network Rail attended the consultation meetings. So did Cllr Jack.

If residents had known about this I am sure they would have had a lot to say about it.

I can only think that the Council did not, in there eyes, want the consultation "disrupted" by residents questioning NR about plans for arches.



> However as the landlord the first approach was legally theirs to make



Technically yes but I was under the impression that Council , NR and residents were working together.

From Future Brixton website:



> Local people are working with the two major landowners in the area, Lambeth Council and Network Rail, on long-term plans for the area ...We call this project the Brixton Central masterplan



So during the consultation two parties ( NR and Council) knew about proposals to evict the arches but us residents who attended the consultation meetings were kept in the dark.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Jack Hopkins represents Oval. Not sure where he lives - but his perspective may not be very Brixton oriented.



Jack Hopkins represents nobody but himself, imo


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 26, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Jack Hopkins represents nobody but himself, imo



Once again - not according to Mike Warren, the 'apolitical' servant of Cllr Lib Peck.

Tell It Like It Is.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Jack Hopkins represents nobody but himself, imo


A spring-board for a northern seat in the general election after next no doubt.


----------



## Baron (Feb 26, 2015)

Extra units mean extra rent.  Higher rents mean higher rates.   What's to oppose for Lambeth. 

Free money.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2015)

Baron said:


> Extra units mean extra rent.  Higher rents mean higher rates.   What's to oppose for Lambeth.
> 
> Free money.



Right up until it catches up with them, and they notice that footfall has dropped significantly because people have stopped using Atlantic Rd etc, because there's no longer any independents there, just faceless chains whose products are the same as those sold by the other faceless chains.
Not that the likes of Hopkins gives a toss- as CH1 says, this is a stepping stone for him and his ilk. All he's interested in is mouthing the correct party lines and making himself look good. he only cares about Brixton as and when what happens here furthers his career, the grinning twat.


----------



## :-D (Feb 26, 2015)

Interesting bedtime reading

http://roarmag.org/2015/02/london-middle-class-culture-poverty/


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Once again - not according to Mike Warren, the 'apolitical' servant of Cllr Lib Peck.
> 
> Tell It Like It Is.





> however rather than stand idle they (the Council) have been lobbying Network Rail and working with businesses to support them.



But the Council did stand idle. It knew about this in November. 

It only started lobbying NR in reaction the the public outcry about this.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2015)

:-D said:


> Interesting bedtime reading
> 
> http://roarmag.org/2015/02/london-middle-class-culture-poverty/



That was a good read.

_"The chance to live in an area that is gritty, genuine and real. But this reality is always kept at arm’s length. Gentrifiers have the income to inoculate themselves from how locals live. They plump for spacious Georgian semi-detached houses on a quiet street away from the tower blocks. They socialize in gastro-pubs and artisan cafés. They can do without sure start centers, food banks and the local comprehensive."_
_
Never will they face the grinding monotony of mindless work, the inability to pay bills or feed their children, nor the feeling of guilt and hopelessness that comes from being at the bottom of a system that blames the individual but offers no legitimate means by which they can escape.

This partial experience is deliberate. Because with intimate knowledge of how the other half live comes *an ugly truth: that middle-class privilege is in many ways premised on working class exploitation.* That the rising house prices and cheap mortgages from which they have benefited create a rental market shot with misery. "
_
All of the above, the working class know already. The gentrifiers are essentially cultural/geographical imperialists. Enough is a dirty word to them. I would go so far as to call them a social nuisance. Maybe we could have AGBO's - anti gentrification behaviour orders.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2015)

:-D said:


> Interesting bedtime reading
> 
> http://roarmag.org/2015/02/london-middle-class-culture-poverty/



The quote at the beginning of this interesting article is from Zizek film on Ideology. 

I need to see this again. The bit about the Titanic was funny and accurate. A bit of it is in the trailer.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2015)

Omnis - Oh My! Note Indicating shut.


----------



## Twattor (Feb 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Omnis - Oh My! Note Indicating shut.
> 
> View attachment 68177



gone skiing?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Omnis - Oh My! Note Indicating shut. <snip>


Long weekend?  Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## :-D (Feb 27, 2015)

Ahem,


----------



## :-D (Feb 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's Jack Hopkins take on things. I presume he only likes the Blog because he never includes us in his tweets and it's not like we're the biggest Brix e by far or anything.


----------



## :-D (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is a copy of the leaflet we are having printed up



*STOP THE EVICTIONS*

Stop Lambeth Council and Network Rail ripping the heart out of our community
The independent shops and businesses in the railway arches in Atlantic Road and Station Road are at risk. Their Landlord, Network Rail, in partnership with Lambeth Council, propose to evict over 30 units in order to complete a facelift, estimated to take over a year.  Once completed, tenants will face massive rent increases of around 300%, which in effect, will exclude them from the area.
Generations of these families have served the local community through thick and thin, for over eighty years.
Together with the market, they are at the heart of Brixton’s long-established, diverse trading community. We want them to continue to provide our community with the goods and services that we rely on.
We are proud of the blending of different cultures and customs that has characterised our past and shaped our neighbourhood, Brixton.

We want to see that community continue to thrive in the future.
We need to all stand up and make our voice heard together.
If you want to protect the uniqueness of Brixton town centre and the communities it provides for, send e-mails, letters and tweets to any or all of the people below:
*C.E.O. of Network Rail*: Mark Carne   *mark.carne@network rail.co.uk* 
*Leader of Lambeth Council*: Lib Peck	*lpeck@lambeth.gov.uk
Lambeth Cabinet Member for Jobs, growth, Future Brixton*: Jack Hopkins *jhopkins@lambeth.gov.uk
Secretary of State for Businesses:* Vince Cable  *cablev@parliament.uk*

*Minister for Small Businesses:* Rt.Hon Matthew Hancock  *enquiries@bis.gsi.gov.uk
Shadow business secretary:* Chuka Amunna* chuka.umunna.mp@parliament.uk
Prime Minister:* David Cameron  *camerond@parliament.uk
Labour Leader*: Ed Milliband  *ed.miliband.mp@parliament.uk
Deputy prime minister*: Nick Clegg  *psdpm@cabinet-office.x.gsi.gov.uk
Mayor of London:* Boris Johnson  *mayor@london.gov.uk* 
*led a Governmental review into the future of Britain's high streets:*Mary Portas  *ress@maryportas.com
your support will decide if we have a future to support you
Thank you*


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 27, 2015)

Might it also be worth contacting the board of the Office of Rail Regulation:

*Office of Rail Regulation*

Anna Walker, Chair, Office of Rail Regulation
anna.walker@orr.gsi.gov.uk

Richard Price, Chief Executive, Office of Rail Regulation
richard.price@orr.gsi.gov.uk

There are lots of other board members too, who might be worth contacting.

Also other members of Network Rail's board - for example I think Patrick Butcher is most directly in charge of this. Email is probably: patrick.butcher@networkrail.co.uk


----------



## soupdragon (Feb 27, 2015)

I was looking at the "Social Value Act" that Jack H puts as posing a 'fundamental challenge' to Network Rail. I really can't see how it's relevant - it's to do with how to create 'Social Value' through procurement processes, but i can't see that tenancy agreements are mentioned. If anything Network Rail could probably use the Social Value Act as a smokescreen by employing some apprentices to do the works on the arches or something...


----------



## S&S (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all 

Please take a look at this : 

*Council wants your views on how it communicates on planning matters*
POSTED BY LAMBETH COUNCIL ⋅ FEBRUARY 23, 2015

Lambeth council is proposing changes to the way it consults the public on planning matters, concentrating on methods which work well and phasing out less effective methods such as providing libraries with physical copies of applications and sending neighbour notification letters to wide areas around development sites. In the past the council has sent out thousands of such notifications at considerable cost, but received minimal response.
The council says the planned changes will help it be more effective and will save money.
The plans are part of a wider consultation on what’s called a Statement of Community Involvement (SCI). Councils are required by law to have an SCI that sets out how and when local people and other interested parties will be involved in development plan preparation and consulted on planning applications. Lambeth’s current SCI was adopted in 2008 and has been outdated by changes to planning legislation, reductions in council funding and a greater use of online technology .
The council proposes to continue to exceed its statutory requirements by sending notification letters to adjoining neighbours for all planning applications. The new SCI supports smarter ways of working and engaging with the community and developers. Cllr Jack Hopkins, Cabinet member for Jobs and Growth said: “Many of the consultation measures we use are above and beyond what we’re legally required to do, and indeed what other London boroughs do. This is about doing what works, not simply because that’s the way we’ve always done it. We’re facing the biggest financial challenge ever and have to find £90m of savings so we’re looking at everything we do to see whether it’s value for money. We know that workshops and focus groups are more useful than a mass mailing, there’ll be better information online that people can use at home or in libraries and nothing changes your rights to object or comment on a planning application..” 

An analysis of three recently consulted major applications strongly indicates that neighbour notification letters don’t get high response rates. For a major application at Wyvil Road application, 5076 letters were sent out but only eight comments were received back (response rate of 0.157%). Similarly, for 1 Lambeth High Street there was a low response rate of 2.7%. The Higgs Industrial Estate application attracted a higher response rate of 13.6% but this remains a low response. 

Following Cabinet approval, the revised SCI will be subject to public consultation for six weeks from 27 February 2015 and will be available on the council website and physical copies to view at all borough libraries, the Town Hall and Phoenix House receptions. 




https://lambethnews.wordpress.com/2...s-on-how-it-communicates-on-planning-matters/

Looks like the council are trying to minimise the backlash they may face in terms of granting planning permission to network rail so it can go ahead as smoothly as possible. 

They've kept this quiet but we can't let this change go ahead.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2015)

S&S said:


> An analysis of three recently consulted major applications strongly indicates that neighbour notification letters don’t get high response rates. For a major application at Wyvil Road application, 5076 letters were sent out but only eight comments were received back (response rate of 0.157%). Similarly, for 1 Lambeth High Street there was a low response rate of 2.7%. The Higgs Industrial Estate application attracted a higher response rate of 13.6% but this remains a low response.


This fucks me right off. After we ran the feature about the planning application for the LED screen on the Prince of Wales, the council got what I imagine has to be one the biggest responses to any planning application in recent times, with hundreds of objections. So I wrote to them and suggested that there clearly is a way that Buzz could be instrumental in advertising larger planning applications. I wrote twice.  No fucking response.


----------



## S&S (Feb 28, 2015)

should we try to get as many people as possible to fill out the questionnaire  opposing the changes?

The questionnaire is here - 

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/def...y-involvement-consultation-questionnaire.docx


----------



## CH1 (Feb 28, 2015)

editor said:


> This fucks me right off. After we ran the feature about the planning application for the LED screen on the Price of Wales, the council got what I imagine has to be one the biggest responses to any planning application in recent times, with hundreds of objections. So I wrote to them and suggested that there clearly is a way that Buzz could be instrumental in advertising larger planning applications. I wrote twice.  No fucking response.


The official organ to advertise planning applications and traffic issues is the Weekender. Lambeth did some weird tender on advertising  official notices several years ago. Maybe there is some rule about tendering this out??

Anyway the Weekender won and the South London Press lost - and as a result we now have not one but two crap local newspapers. [The SLP is clearly under-resourced, and losing that council revenue was yet another nail in the coffin of what was once a prestigious local paper]


----------



## S&S (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not sure. All I know is that this was posted on Lambeth news on 23 Feb. we met Jack Hopkins on 24 Feb and asked about planning permission for network rail. He failed to mention this proposal and consultation on planning. And I find it too much of a coincidence that this has come just before Network rail apply for planning permission from the council. Council are playing a strategic game - can't let them do this when they have "do the right thing" pasted all over their walls and windows.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2015)

editor said:


> This fucks me right off. After we ran the feature about the planning application for the LED screen on the Prince of Wales, the council got what I imagine has to be one the biggest responses to any planning application in recent times, with hundreds of objections. So I wrote to them and suggested that there clearly is a way that Buzz could be instrumental in advertising larger planning applications. I wrote twice.  No fucking response.



It could almost cause a cynic to suspect that our friends at the Town Hall don't welcome any move that might bring greater scrutiny.
Letters have *always* got a very low to low response rate, and ads in the back of local papers only get read by people who buy local papers - again a low response rate - so what are we left with is bullshit like Hopkins is offering, or a return to the old practice of widely publicly-posting weatherproof copies of applications - on lamp-posts nearby or - here's a radical suggestion! - requiring business rates payers in the area to display locally-relevant notices in their windows, or even - another radical suggestion! - our wonderful local authorities providing public noticeboards to which planning notices could be attached.
Hopkins's way seems to be more focused on smoothing the path for developers than on actually providing public information.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It could almost cause a cynic to suspect that our friends at the Town Hall don't welcome any move that might bring greater scrutiny.
> Letters have *always* got a very low to low response rate, and ads in the back of local papers only get read by people who buy local papers - again a low response rate - so what are we left with is bullshit like Hopkins is offering, or a return to the old practice of widely publicly-posting weatherproof copies of applications - on lamp-posts nearby or - here's a radical suggestion! - requiring business rates payers in the area to display locally-relevant notices in their windows, or even - another radical suggestion! - our wonderful local authorities providing public noticeboards to which planning notices could be attached.
> Hopkins's way seems to be more focused on smoothing the path for developers than on actually providing public information.


Look on the bright side. When You New Town Hall is up and running they will be able to have a Mega displayboard in the new Civic Centre to display such things.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Look on the bright side. When You New Town Hall is up and running they will be able to have a Mega displayboard in the new Civic Centre to display such things.


Odd how they can find £50 million-plus for that, based on projected savings, sales etc, yet whine that they can't afford to refurbish Cressingham.


----------



## Baron (Mar 1, 2015)

I was told by a shop keeper in Station Road that the plans for the "new arches" have been around for at least 2 years. 
I don't think that within that time Lambeth planning was consulted????

I don't believe that any development of this scale, involving this many units and this many tenants has not had YEARS of planning.


----------



## Baron (Mar 1, 2015)

Send the emails please!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2015)

Baron said:


> <snip> I don't believe that any development of this scale, involving this many units and this many tenants has not had YEARS of planning.


Agreed, but this is a combination of Network Rail and Lambeth council; do not assume that there's anything too dodgy for their tastes.


----------



## jonesyboyo (Mar 2, 2015)

Already?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2015)

jonesyboyo said:


> Already?
> View attachment 68280


No - it was put up by the owner to show what the future will look like if thes plans go ahead:







Everything Must Go – Brixton arch trader gives a glimpse of the future if the plans go ahead


----------



## :-D (Mar 2, 2015)

editor said:


> No - it was put up by the owner to show what the future will look like if thes plans go ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


....and all done without the use of a spelchecker!!

1-0 to a state school edumacation.


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Look on the bright side. When You New Town Hall is up and running they will be able to have a Mega displayboard in the new Civic Centre to display such things.



if only we hadn't all objected to the LED screen above KFC - perfect spot to display planning applications!


----------



## :-D (Mar 3, 2015)

*Cmpetitin Time !*

We need a Hashtag to Tie all of our efforts on the various formats of social media together.

something we can add to posters, paint on shutters etc. I feel it needs to embue & encapsulate:

1 - our stance against these proposed evictions

2 - our unity

3 - our pride in our community

4 - the concept of People B4 Profit

5 - the word, Brixton or Arches

6 - other stuff i haven't thought of


so far i have only come up with...

#counter-evixton

#brixtoninthebalance

#fckoffnetworkrailyougreedycnts


The prize is to be a cake / pastry item from the upper shelf of our diplay fridge at A&C , bragging rights and a warm fuzzy feeling.

Entries will be set before an adjudication panel whose decision will determine the winner.

Winners must claim their prize in person or provide a prepaid self address envelope.

usual t&c apply


.....this is serious

lets set this friday midnight as the cut off point for entries. Winner announced shortly after.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

#brixtonfightback


----------



## :-D (Mar 3, 2015)

#independantsforbrixton

#puttingthegreatinbrixton


----------



## soupdragon (Mar 3, 2015)

#savebrixtonarches


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2015)

#GentrificationGenocide


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 3, 2015)

#brixtonarchshambles

It's a shame the next local elections are so far off: it would be lovely to pitch a couple of independent candidates against Cllrs Hopkins and Peck, just to focus everyone's mind.


----------



## :-D (Mar 3, 2015)

#purebrixtonheart&soul


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

#fucklambeth


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2015)

#BrixtonBitesBack


----------



## :-D (Mar 3, 2015)

#BrixtonLoud&Proud


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2015)

#No2NR


----------



## :-D (Mar 3, 2015)

#lambethfuckathon


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

#archastrophe


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2015)

#BrixtonRails
Or
#BrixtonRailsAgainstNetworkRail


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 3, 2015)

#BrixtonVsTheArchEnemies


----------



## :-D (Mar 3, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> #No2NR


 
No2, as in shit?

i like it


----------



## :-D (Mar 3, 2015)

#dontderailbrixton

#werekeepingbrixtonontrack


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 3, 2015)

#lambethcoop

Wait.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 4, 2015)

#heartofbrixton


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 4, 2015)

A successful hashtag needs to be something anyone could understand, whether they know the situation or not. I think #SaveBrixtonArches is great (nice one soupdragon ) and #SaveBrixtonShops could work even better.


----------



## pesh (Mar 4, 2015)

#supportthearches


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 4, 2015)

S&S said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please take a look at this :
> 
> ...





editor said:


> This fucks me right off. After we ran the feature about the planning application for the LED screen on the Prince of Wales, the council got what I imagine has to be one the biggest responses to any planning application in recent times, with hundreds of objections. So I wrote to them and suggested that there clearly is a way that Buzz could be instrumental in advertising larger planning applications. I wrote twice.  No fucking response.





S&S said:


> should we try to get as many people as possible to fill out the questionnaire  opposing the changes?
> 
> The questionnaire is here -
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/def...y-involvement-consultation-questionnaire.docx



This is a shocker. Not only are they trying to hide planning applications from the public, they are also trying to make the consultation difficult to respond to. You can't respond using an online questionaire - as you can with many other Lambeth consultations - which is a good way of discouraging responses.

Of course, if the council wanted to save money in these austere times and be truly "cooperative", they could ditch paying for notices in deadwood media and instead use popular online local news sites like Brixton Blog and Brixton Buzz to publicise planning applications *for free *and email details to anyone interested *for free* and even use their monthly rag Lambeth Talk (which _*goes to every home in the Borough) *_to highlight important planning applications.

To be truly cooperative and to save money I suggest Lambeth pursues the courses of action outlined above. And you too can suggest the same by emailing the above details to planningpolicy@lambeth.gov.uk and/or - if you can bear it - filling out the rather pathetic questionnaire here.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This is a shocker. Not only are they trying to hide planning applications from the public, they are also trying to make the consultation difficult to respond to. You can't respond online - as you can with most other Lambeth consultations - which is a good way of discouraging responses.
> 
> Of course, if the council wanted to save money in these austere times and be truly "cooperative", they could use popular online local news sites like Brixton Blog and Brixton Buzz to publicise planning applications *for free *and email details to anyone interested *for free* and even use their monthly rag Lambeth Talk (which _*goes to every home in the Borough) *_to highlight important planning applications.


They already pay Brixton Blog for advertising. We're not interested in taking their cash. Generally speaking, such arrangements can sometimes cause problems.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2015)

Unfortunately, The League of Gentlemen's success means that people would get the wrong idea if we used 
#localshopsforlocalpeople


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 4, 2015)

editor said:


> They already pay Brixton Blog for advertising. We're not interested in taking their cash. Generally speaking, such arrangements can sometimes cause problems.


I'm not suggesting they pay you (or anyone else) any cash. I'm suggesting they merely send details of all planning applications to Brixton Buzz, Brixton Blog, the Herne Hill forum, the Brixton Society, interested residents etc etc etc _as a matter of course _so as many people as possible get to know about them. Which surely is the objective. (Unless they were trying to hide something.)


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 4, 2015)

Tuesday article in SLP. By Jack Griffiths. He is good journalist.


----------



## LondonLawyer (Mar 5, 2015)

I have seen NR's plans. Difficult times for the local business. I actually specialise in property disputes
Iike this. Let me know if you want to speak under an agreed budget.


----------



## :-D (Mar 5, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This is a shocker. Not only are they trying to hide planning applications from the public, they are also trying to make the consultation difficult to respond to. You can't respond using an online questionaire - as you can with many other Lambeth consultations - which is a good way of discouraging responses.
> 
> Of course, if the council wanted to save money in these austere times and be truly "cooperative", they could ditch paying for notices in deadwood media and instead use popular online local news sites like Brixton Blog and Brixton Buzz to publicise planning applications *for free *and email details to anyone interested *for free* and even use their monthly rag Lambeth Talk (which _*goes to every home in the Borough) *_to highlight important planning applications.
> 
> To be truly cooperative and to save money I suggest Lambeth pursues the courses of action outlined above. And you too can suggest the same by emailing the above details to planningpolicy@lambeth.gov.uk and/or - if you can bear it - filling out the rather pathetic questionnaire here.


 

i hope you don't mind, but as you put the point very succinctly, i reposted this on the Brixton Community United facebook.


----------



## newbie (Mar 5, 2015)

LondonLawyer said:


> I have seen NR's plans. Difficult times for the local business. I actually specialise in property disputes
> Iike this. Let me know if you want to speak under an agreed budget.





wow! you must be a top-notch professional.  touting for work by spamming forums. ignoring the publicity aspects of the solicitors code.  yep, we're well honoured to have you amongst us.


----------



## LondonLawyer (Mar 5, 2015)

newbie said:


> wow! you must be a top-notch professional.  touting for work by spamming forums. ignoring the publicity aspects of the solicitors code.  yep, we're well honoured to have you amongst us.


Actually, I heard about the proposed redevelopment and signed up to the forum as I wanted to reach out to local businesses to see if I could help. Some of the above posts refer to engaging in discussions with Network Rail, and asking about compensation.  Knowing your property rights first before doing that is however the starting point. E.g. are the leases protected by legislation; can the landlord's proposed redevelopment be a reason to terminate any such existing rights; what, legally and strategically, should the tenants do; can the tenants get statutory compensation (or more); and if so, how much. Understanding those sort of issues at the outset is fundamental. That then sets the framework as to how to approach this difficult situation (and how hard to push and what issues to push if, indeed, settlement discussions are to be had).  I am a supporter of local businesses. If I can help, I would like to. If those businesses affected would rather not seek my advice, then that's no problem, but they really should seek independent legal advice for the reasons mentioned above before saying anything to Network Rail.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2015)

LondonLawyer said:


> Actually, I heard about the proposed redevelopment and signed up to the forum as I wanted to reach out to local businesses to see if I could help. Some of the above posts refer to engaging in discussions with Network Rail, and asking about compensation.  Knowing your property rights first before doing that is however the starting point. E.g. are the leases protected by legislation; can the landlord's proposed redevelopment be a reason to terminate any such existing rights; what, legally and strategically, should the tenants do; can the tenants get statutory compensation (or more); and if so, how much. Understanding those sort of issues at the outset is fundamental. That then sets the framework as to how to approach this difficult situation (and how hard to push and what issues to push if, indeed, settlement discussions are to be had).  I am a supporter of local businesses. If I can help, I would like to. If those businesses affected would rather not seek my advice, then that's no problem, but they really should seek independent legal advice for the reasons mentioned above before saying anything to Network Rail.


Welcome to the boards 

If you check the FAQ you'll see touting for business is generally not allowed. We like to try and help each other round these parts, so if you wanted to help these local businesses, I'm sure the offer of a free initial two hour consultation would go down well, after which they could decide whether to pursue any business with you. 

Anyway, feel free to stick around….you might like it.


----------



## newbie (Mar 5, 2015)

Actually, I'm a bit surprised someone offering to help a local community campaign should be wanting payment by line 2.  

Pretty poor quality troll, which is presumably what this is since it seems vanishingly unlikely any real lawyer would "_make unsolicited approaches ... to members of the public_".


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2015)

Has anyone got a low-print version of the 'stop the evictions' poster I could use please? 

Poster is great but it's on a black background so if I print a load of copies of it it's going to rinse what ink I have left. Is there a version on a white background or similar? Or any way I can get hold of a few copies please? ta


----------



## :-D (Mar 5, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Has anyone got a low-print version of the 'stop the evictions' poster I could use please?
> 
> Poster is great but it's on a black background so if I print a load of copies of it it's going to rinse what ink I have left. Is there a version on a white background or similar? Or any way I can get hold of a few copies please? ta


 

we got 750 copies made up and distributed them around all the affected businesses. we gave our last ones away only yesterday but other shops will still have some floating about. I know Mash the fishmonger still has some i think.


----------



## LondonLawyer (Mar 6, 2015)

newbie said:


> Actually, I'm a bit surprised someone offering to help a local community campaign should be wanting payment by line 2.
> 
> Pretty poor quality troll, which is presumably what this is since it seems vanishingly unlikely any real lawyer would "_make unsolicited approaches ... to members of the public_".


I do not quite understsand the hostility. But you have made your feelings towards me clear. I reached out in peace hoping I could help. If I am not wanted, then that's ok. I will leave you to do it your way and wish you good luck.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2015)

LondonLawyer said:


> I do not quite understsand the hostility. But you have made your feelings towards me clear. I reached out in peace hoping I could help. If I am not wanted, then that's ok. I will leave you to do it your way and wish you good luck.


You understand that everyone else is offering to help out for free, yes?


----------



## Baron (Mar 6, 2015)

Lawyers working for free for a good cause, getting a good result is the best advertising.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2015)

Update: Federation of Small Businesses challenges Network Rail over its handling of Brixton arch traders


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 6, 2015)

I just received this offer from a planning advisor that we used to object against a development (I have removed the details to avoid advertising):

Here at XYZ,  we wanted you to be first to know that we are currently offering a complimentary advice surgery to householders, businesses and developers. Through this service, our planning consultant will answer any concerns or queries that you may have about your development and explain the planning process.


There is no charge for this advice. Simply select the time slot that is most convenient for you and bring along any relevant paperwork and/or drawings so that we may access how to make your planning development a success.

If the traders were interested I can send the details or contact the company on their behalf


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 6, 2015)

The eatinbrixton blog has a piece about the campaign. They make a point that I haven't seen made anywhere else. It appears that Network Rail has a specific responsibility in what are called its Articles of Association to "have regard to the protection of buildings and other objects of historic,architectural or other significance when formulating and implementing proposals and more generally to participate in, manage and co-operate in projects or works designed to restore, preserve, improve or protect the environment.” There's no doubt that these shops are of significance as well as being part of our environment, so there is clearly an argument that so far at least Network Rail has failed to comply with its own constitution.

More information is in this post.


----------



## dbs1fan (Mar 6, 2015)

Chukka Umunna spotted bout 5 o'clock this evening deep in conversation with LS Mash Fishmongers staff.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> "have regard to the protection of buildings and other objects of historic,architectural or other significance when formulating and implementing proposals and more generally to participate in, manage and co-operate in projects or works designed to restore, preserve, improve or protect the environment.”


I fear this will be referring to physical buildings and objects only.


----------



## :-D (Mar 8, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> I just received this offer from a planning advisor that we used to object against a development (I have removed the details to avoid advertising):
> 
> Here at XYZ,  we wanted you to be first to know that we are currently offering a complimentary advice surgery to householders, businesses and developers. Through this service, our planning consultant will answer any concerns or queries that you may have about your development and explain the planning process.
> 
> ...


 

This would be really useful, could you message me their details

x


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 8, 2015)

:-D Who won the hashtag competition and the cake?


----------



## :-D (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you all who contributed their creative juices to this endeavor. After careful deliberation the decision is that Soupdragon has hit the nail on the head the most squarely.We look forward to seeing you soon to claim your prize

VIVA  #savebrixtonarches

HASTA LA VICTORIA, SIEMPRE!


----------



## soupdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't know what to say, I'm overcome, I'd just like to thank my family...


----------



## Zigiza (Mar 9, 2015)

The petition on change.org has just passed 20, 000 signatures!!!

It was interesting reading some of the comments from the businesses and traders being evicted:

http://westminsterworld.com/cheers-for-that-now-get-out-brixton-traders-told/


----------



## Baron (Mar 9, 2015)

From their own web page. 

property.*networkrail*.co.uk/recommendaf...

_"Network Rail_ are one of the largest _small business landlords_ in the UK".

Unless your in their way.


----------



## Manter (Mar 10, 2015)

In Timeout today!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 12, 2015)

From fb...





> Network Rail have written to all the tenants and announced a stay of execution. Notices will now not be served in July, they'll come in September with no one being asked to leave before March 2016.


----------



## Carpetman (Mar 13, 2015)

We're still in ' Death row ' but have had a 'stay of execution ' while Network Rail wait for the bad publicity they've encountered to die down ! Them and Lambeth Council must be hoping other significant things will happen to take the heat off them ! 
Network Rail need to cost the refurbishment of the Arches and need 3 months to do that ??  What they've never refurbed an Arch before ?? It's a smoke screen !


----------



## Baron (Mar 13, 2015)

If its this year or next year the result is the same. Families being forced from the business they took a risk on.  Payed rent and local taxes.  Supported local charities and local people.  Now pushed aside because their faces don't fit any more.  No loyalty from their landlord of over 35 years now some one else wants their arch and is willing to pay more rent.  I wonder if they know what it takes to open up your own shop?  To have no "safe" income.  Not see your family because you have to work even when you get home.  Disgusted but not surprised. Shame on NETWORK RAIL.


----------



## soupdragon (Mar 14, 2015)

Any word on when they'll put their planning application in?


----------



## :-D (Mar 15, 2015)

"springtime"


----------



## soupdragon (Mar 15, 2015)

As in any time now (crocuses are out), or next year?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2015)

soupdragon said:


> As in any time now (crocuses are out), or next year?


Whenever they decide to spring their final decision on you.


----------



## :-D (Mar 15, 2015)

The last communication from NR about the timing of the application was, it was to be this springtime. That was quite early on in proceedings. They have pushed forward the date of notices going out by a few months, possibly due to the recosting of their development plans (also scheduled to take a few months). Whether these new costings have a bearing on the Planning Applications and when they're submitted, i'm not sure but seems feasable.


----------



## :-D (Mar 15, 2015)

Public Service Request.

we are looking for volounteers to help draught a few standard letters.

They will be directed to the people on the back of the flyer we've been handing out, as well as a couple more pertenent additions to that list. They will go on our upcoming website, in order to make Lobbying the people a simpler process.

any contributions would be most appreciated


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 16, 2015)

:-D said:


> "springtime"



First thought that came to mind when I read that was "Springtime for Hitler".


----------



## :-D (Mar 16, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> First thought that came to mind when I read that was "Springtime for Hitler".



I love that film


----------



## soupdragon (Mar 16, 2015)

:-D said:


> any contributions would be most appreciated


Happy to help - I'll try and pop by in the next few days (and claim my cake!)


----------



## :-D (Mar 17, 2015)

We now are followable on Twitter.

Community United @brixtonarches


----------



## Dil Green (Mar 20, 2015)

:-D said:


> Public Service Request.
> 
> we are looking for volounteers to help draught a few standard letters.
> 
> ...



Happy to help (I am a local architect with a little experience on the planning side) - dil@dilgreen.net


----------



## Dil Green (Mar 20, 2015)

Just had a catch-up read of the last ten days or so. Seems like now would be the time to pile on the pressure - it will suit NR fine if they have the initiative, and once they submit a planning application it becomes a semi-judicial process - even if Lambeth turn it down because it makes political sense for them, NR have a free appeal to the National Planning Inspectorate who are not allowed to consider local politics - only legalistic planning issues - and it is unlikely that there will be any real grounds on which to challenge a planning application that consists of new shopfronts and the creation of a small arcade - so Lambeth will be able to honestly say; 'we can't stop it', and then many people will think its a done deal.
The key is surely to keep it a political issue - keep piling on the pressure that 20k petition signers give, and make some clear demands. Lambeth have a great deal riding on the Town Centre project, and must be made to understand that it might be de-railed (see what I did there?) if they don't put pressure on NR to act decently.
IMHO, demands need to include;
1 - proper consultation on the plans BEFORE planning application is made - ie NR talk to the traders about what size unit they want and where so that phasing can means something - see point 3
2 - legally guaranteed right of return (ie not just PR statement) - for which a money deposit is paid (this means there would be a contact that NR must uphold)
3 - A phased/rolling programme of refurbishment - not one big job, so that businesses are not re-locating for a year, but can move into newly refurbished units as they become available - this will mean that the traders need to discuss among themselves who needs what BEFORE talking to NR, to avoid divide and rule (actually, the moment NR start divide and rule tactics - talking to individual traders and making them 'special deal' offers - then we know we are really winning).

I saw the lawyer get a bit of a kicking back there, and I understand why, but I do think it will be very sensible if most/all of the traders club together and are represented by a single law firm - preferably one which will do some pro-bono work for the good publicity. I'm sure there would be a good response for a fighting fund. A barrister in our road wrote NR a strong letter about this - I could ask him if he had any ideas on firms to approach.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 21, 2015)

_ "We are particularly concerned that this development will make it far more difficult for the current small businesses in the arches, independent traders of long-standing which form an intrinsic part of the local community, to continue to operate or at least be given a guarantee of return in a way that safeguards their future." 
Mr Allan also expressed concerns that Network Rail failed to consult with the businesses before revealing their clear-out plans. 
_
John Allan is chairman of the Federation of Small Businesses (FSB)
http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/news.cfm?id=28232&headline=BIG support for smaller businesses


----------



## :-D (Mar 22, 2015)

Planning Application is Scheduled for July this year...


----------



## roland_sks (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey all, new to the thread, old to the cause. Just spotted that Network Rail is going to be covered by Freedom of Information laws this week. Perhaps we can put in a request to see the real development documents and agreements so far? Certainly once planning applications are open we can ask to see. Info here:
http://www.foi.directory/featured/network-rail-to-be-covered-by-foi-act-from-tomorrow/


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

roland_sks said:


> Hey all, new to the thread, old to the cause. Just spotted that Network Rail is going to be covered by Freedom of Information laws this week. Perhaps we can put in a request to see the real development documents and agreements so far? Certainly once planning applications are open we can ask to see. Info here:
> http://www.foi.directory/featured/network-rail-to-be-covered-by-foi-act-from-tomorrow/


That site isn't working for me "Error establishing a database connection".


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 23, 2015)

editor said:


> That site isn't working for me "Error establishing a database connection".



seems alright now


----------



## jonesyboyo (Mar 29, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...r-london-chinatown-restaurants-gentrification


----------



## :-D (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2015)

As plugged on Buzz: 
Save Brixton Arches: threatened traders use street art to publicise their plight


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 30, 2015)

London Live are doing some coverage on it today:

http://www.snappytv.com/tc/531716/112892


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 30, 2015)

Bit more:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 30, 2015)

Great work on the art and banners 

In related news, I see Transport for London want a piece of Network Rail's scummy rentier property scam and are set to become a private landlord.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great work on the art and banners
> In related news, I see Transport for London want a piece of Network Rail's scummy rentier property scam and are set to become a private landlord.


The South Kensington situation shown in yr post has been going on for some years - probably pre-Boris even.

I signed a petition in the book shop there 5 years ago. The proposal is/was to demolish the Victorian terrace containing the bookshop, Medici gallery, and various restaurants and replace with a Victoria Station style plaza above the district lines with shops and entrance on both sides, and 1st floor shopping zone. No doubt now they will be looking to build high with flats above.

Unfortunately the currently low interest rates make such a thing ever more likely.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great work on the art and banners
> 
> In related news, I see Transport for London want a piece of Network Rail's scummy rentier property scam and are set to become a private landlord.


Much like Hong Kong's MTR, which requires no government subsidy due to the developments it owns on and around the stations. I'm not opposed in principle - TfL could do with a more reliable source of funding than the whims of HM treasury.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 2, 2015)

Defiant traders in the Brixton railway arches are refusing to give in to the planned Network Rail evictions without a fight.
http://www.swlondoner.co.uk/a-real-...ers-fight-back-against-network-rail-eviction/


----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 2, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Much like Hong Kong's MTR, which requires no government subsidy due to the developments it owns on and around the stations. I'm not opposed in principle - TfL could do with a more reliable source of funding than the whims of HM treasury.


The democratic whims of the treasury rather than the purely capitalistic whims of a private company. Isn't that exactly what we're all against here?


----------



## elmpp (Apr 2, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> The democratic whims of the treasury rather than the purely capitalistic whims of a private company. Isn't that exactly what we're all against here?


No, just a more nuanced view of good versus evil. TFL do good things in the grand scheme and better that than less public oriented forces


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2015)

Sunday and street artists out at Brixton Arches. 

This street artist was doing one using the broken heart on the posters.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2015)

Yesterday:


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2015)

The Bison today:


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2015)

Nathan doing the hoarding on the new bar. 

Is this part of the art project? :-D


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2015)

Brixton Tools shutters. I think this has been there fro a while. But as the shutters are up most of the time you do not get to see it. So here it is.


----------



## sknopf (Apr 6, 2015)

Everybody says that they renovate these arches and put Pret, Wagamama and Pizza Express in them for the wealthy professionals that move in increasing numbers to Brixton. I am a wealthy professional and I will not set a single foot in any of these food chains. Not out of ideology but simply because the local independent restaurants and shops provide way better quality at a better price for pretty much every type of cuisine or produce. Why would I overpay for inferior quality? I'm not a bloody food chain charity. I really don't know who is supposed togo there.

Wrote the following letter to Lambeth council and Network rail to make it clear that they should not count on the likes of me to make their badly thought out business plans work.

------------

Dear Gentlemen,

Your hopes of attracting businesses able to pay massively increased rents probably rest on wealthy professionals like me who have flocked in increasing numbers to Brixton. I work in the City, earn a 6 digit salary and can easily afford to buy my Earl Grey tea in Fortnum and Mason. But let me be clear: I am totally against your plans and all my friends and neighbours of similar socio-economic background are so too. Let me explain you why.

Despite that I'm only here since 2 years I know my area well. I know that I can get a Pizza in Market Row that is far superior to anything that a chain like Pizza Express could offer - and at a lower price. I know that I get an excellent Cafe Latte and housemade bakery in an Italian cafe in Atlantic road which is in quality way beyond what Pret and Starbucks have to offer - and it's cheaper. The same is true for Japanese food, South American food (I haven't been to recently opened Wahaca a single time yet and don't know any local person who was) and pretty much any type of cuisine, produce and service. The chains who may be willing to pay the increased rents simply can't compete in price/ quality against the local businesses. And if I have the choice of overpaying for inferior food or stashing away some money into my personal pension then I will go for the latter.

The chains make sense in places with a lot of people in transit or from outside who don't know good local places and therefore like to rely on the chains' promise of consistent quality. Consquently there is some space for chains around Brixton tube station where a lot of outsiders transit (which is probably the reason why Starbucks next to the tube entry is doing quite well). But Atlantic Road is no such comparable transit place. Without us wealthy locals these businesses won't do well there and believe me - we have ZERO interest in them because they have nothing of value to offer us.

Brixton is today also a commercial centre for the Afro-Carribean community which adds so much to the buzz and variety of the place and is one of the many reasons I moved here. This will be destroyed in the process and won't be replaced by anything new. Nobody will come to Brixton for the chains. If I want to go to an H&M I would go to Oxford street where I get the bigger and better versions of these chains. If I want hip overpriced clothes I will go to Shoreditch where I will find plenty of these. None of these will succeed here.

As a result, Network Rail can expect fast changing tenancies of unsuccessful businesses. Lambeth Council can expect a decrease in economic activity in Brixton since existing functioning businesses will be replaced with disfunctional ones. And I myself will have to bear the disappearance of highly appreciated businesses such as Continental Delicatessen replaced with shops that can't offer me anything I could not get better and cheaper and therefore have no use for me.

So in the name of local wealthy professionals I urge you to reconsider your plans as they will not work commercially and will destroy the unique and lively community which was one of the main reasons I moved here in the first place.

Best regards,

A higher rate tax payer


----------



## Baron (Apr 6, 2015)

Good!!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 6, 2015)

Today:


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 6, 2015)

Nathans finished piece:


----------



## elmpp (Apr 6, 2015)

sknopf said:


> Everybody says that they renovate these arches and put Pret, Wagamama and Pizza Express in them for the wealthy professionals that move in increasing numbers to Brixton. I am a wealthy professional and I will not set a single foot in any of these food chains. Not out of ideology but simply because the local independent restaurants and shops provide way better quality at a better price for pretty much every type of cuisine or produce. Why would I overpay for inferior quality? I'm not a bloody food chain charity. I really don't know who is supposed togo there.
> 
> Wrote the following letter to Lambeth council and Network rail to make it clear that they should not count on the likes of me to make their badly thought out business plans work.
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Twattor (Apr 7, 2015)

sknopf said:


> Everybody says that they renovate these arches and put Pret, Wagamama and Pizza Express in them for the wealthy professionals that move in increasing numbers to Brixton. I am a wealthy professional and I will not set a single foot in any of these food chains. Not out of ideology but simply because the local independent restaurants and shops provide way better quality at a better price for pretty much every type of cuisine or produce. Why would I overpay for inferior quality? I'm not a bloody food chain charity. I really don't know who is supposed togo there.
> 
> Wrote the following letter to Lambeth council and Network rail to make it clear that they should not count on the likes of me to make their badly thought out business plans work.
> 
> ...



Noble sentiments, but am i the only one who sees the irony in this?  Someone who moved to the area two years ago; so after the village was populated with fashionable restaurants, after Brixton Square, after Brixton became "edgy" without being dangerous, after property prices had started leaping upwards exponentially wants how it was when they moved in preserved in aspic.

Isn't that what everyone wants?  That initial impression?  The difference is that a lot of the locals wanted that 10/15/20 years ago.


----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 7, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Isn't that what everyone wants?  That initial impression?  The difference is that a lot of the locals wanted that 10/15/20 years ago.


I moved here from Tooting around the turn of the century and I'm glad not to have the discarded needles and monthly murders anymore. I quite liked Pangea for cheap pizza though.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> I moved here from Tooting around the turn of the century and I'm glad not to have the discarded needles and monthly murders anymore. I quite liked Pangea for cheap pizza though.


I don't miss the murders but I miss the people, the small businesses, the pubs and the strong communities that have been elbowed out by nu-cash. 

And I don't like the new two-tier Brixton either.


----------



## sknopf (Apr 7, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Noble sentiments, but am i the only one who sees the irony in this?  Someone who moved to the area two years ago; so after the village was populated with fashionable restaurants, after Brixton Square, after Brixton became "edgy" without being dangerous, after property prices had started leaping upwards exponentially wants how it was when they moved in preserved in aspic.
> 
> Isn't that what everyone wants?  That initial impression?  The difference is that a lot of the locals wanted that 10/15/20 years ago.



No noble sentiment here, quite in contrary, rather capitalist calculation.

When I shop for food or eat out then I am very ruthlessly selecting the best quality at the best price available. The point that I'm making is that in 9 out of 10 cases this is a local independent restaurant or shop in Brixton. I'm a spoilt foodie and have lived in various places in continental Europe and Asia and I can tell you Brixton's independent businesses are world class in providing excellent food at good prices. I just don't see the added value of bland chains like Wagamama, Pret or Pizza Express and how they will make any money here as their products are inferior in both price and quality compared to what we already have.

Now I don't say there could be no scope for change. I am still missing a proper cabaret and an Edgeware Road style shisha lounge. But if Network Rail's plan is to put food chains into the arches then they replace functioning businesses with businesses nobody wants or will buy from and that makes no sense under purely capitalist rules.

Brixton also has a strong market position with the Afro-Caribbean community in all of South London. Again it makes no sense to risk that for some unknown bland mix of shops I don't think will succeed here and won't attract anyone from outside Brixton. Again, no noble sentiment here, just economics: it makes no sense to replace a successful, specialised cluster of businesses with something you already find bigger and better all over London.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 8, 2015)

sknopf said:


> No noble sentiment here, quite in contrary, rather capitalist calculation.
> 
> When I shop for food or eat out then I am very ruthlessly selecting the best quality at the best price available. The point that I'm making is that in 9 out of 10 cases this is a local independent restaurant or shop in Brixton. I'm a spoilt foodie and have lived in various places in continental Europe and Asia and I can tell you Brixton's independent businesses are world class in providing excellent food at good prices. I just don't see the added value of bland chains like Wagamama, Pret or Pizza Express and how they will make any money here as their products are inferior in both price and quality compared to what we already have.
> 
> ...



Ok.  So... with your six figure salary, capitalist calculations, and ruthless selection of the best quality at the best price; tell me: which of the three pawn brokers/check cashing/gold exchange outlets in the arches is the best value?  How do the prices in Brixton Tools compare to, say Quadrant on Stockwell Green, or Handymans/Diamond on Acre Lane?  How do Budget Carpets compare to Carpet Right in Morleys, or Discount Carpets in Streatham?  How many of the shops in the arches do you actually patronise?

From your comments above you seem keen on the food outlets, which by their presence and popularity have led to Brixton beconing the fashionable destination that it is, and which have contributed to the predicament that faces the occupants of the arches.  You are a symptom of what you purport to despise.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2015)

sknopf said:


> No noble sentiment here, quite in contrary, rather capitalist calculation.
> 
> Again, no noble sentiment here, just economics: it makes no sense to replace a successful, specialised cluster of businesses with something you already find bigger and better all over London.



I appreciate the fact that you made the effort to write to Council and NR about the threatened shops.

As you work in City and know about economics I take issue with your view of Capitalism.

What is happening to the shops- and not just in Brixton- is how Capitalism operates. It not about making sense its about maximising profit.

Just been listening to programme about Trollope novel "The Way We Live Now" ( which I have not read) which is about the, for his time, new world of financial speculation ( railways). It was beginning of the modern world where the "cash nexus" ruled. Balzac ( who I have read) wrote of Paris in 19th C where everything came down to money. All the ideals of the French revolution and the nobility of Napoleonic era to be replaced by money.

This is the world we are returning to after post war taming of worst excesses of Capitalism. Inequality levels going back to 19c levels even though its a richer country overall.

I think you might be right that if all these independent shops go to be replaced by chains that will pay over the odds that it will not work out in longer run. A local shopkeeper said as much to me a few months ago. That Brixton is fashionable now but media will move onto somewhere else.

But Capitalism operates does not work like this. Its an inherently unstable system that goes through booms and bust. Its constantly seeking areas to make a profit. Meanwhile ordinary people are pushed aside- as in the shops in arches.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2015)

sknopf said:


> I'm a spoilt foodie...


----------



## sknopf (Apr 10, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Ok.  So... with your six figure salary, capitalist calculations, and ruthless selection of the best quality at the best price; tell me: which of the three pawn brokers/check cashing/gold exchange outlets in the arches is the best value?  How do the prices in Brixton Tools compare to, say Quadrant on Stockwell Green, or Handymans/Diamond on Acre Lane?  How do Budget Carpets compare to Carpet Right in Morleys, or Discount Carpets in Streatham?  How many of the shops in the arches do you actually patronise?
> 
> From your comments above you seem keen on the food outlets, which by their presence and popularity have led to Brixton beconing the fashionable destination that it is, and which have contributed to the predicament that faces the occupants of the arches.  You are a symptom of what you purport to despise.



I don't use any pawn brokers or gold exchanges and since I'm renting I don't do much DIY in the house and I have no carpets. The shops I use in the Arches are indeed the food shops, Continental Delicatessen for ham, salami and olives, the fishmonger at the beginning and the portugese shop. I get nuts, spices, conserved items and most of my cleaning products in Nour Cash'n Carry in Market Row, my meat from Jones the Butcher in Dulwich road and smaller household items from the market stalls in Atlantic road.

Now I'm obviously puzzled why me shopping in these places contributes to their predicament???

Anyway, the issue is wider: I want to live in an ethnically and socially diverse area. Again nothing noble here, I just see personally the benefit of being surrounded by people with different backgrounds. Even the shops I don't go to create his diversity. That's another reason why I don't want them to go even if I don't use them.

In the end we all have our own selfish reasons why we don't want these arches to go. They are all different and but it doesn't really matter what our background or motivation is as long as we all work for the same goal.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2015)

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2015)

sknopf said:


> Everybody says that they renovate these arches and put Pret, Wagamama and Pizza Express in them for the wealthy professionals that move in increasing numbers to Brixton. I am a wealthy professional and I will not set a single foot in any of these food chains. Not out of ideology but simply because the local independent restaurants and shops provide way better quality at a better price for pretty much every type of cuisine or produce. Why would I overpay for inferior quality? I'm not a bloody food chain charity. I really don't know who is supposed togo there.
> 
> Wrote the following letter to Lambeth council and Network rail to make it clear that they should not count on the likes of me to make their badly thought out business plans work.
> 
> ...


lend us a tenner! you can crowd fund source my next pop up millwall away game.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 10, 2015)

sknopf said:


> Anyway, the issue is wider: I want to live in an ethnically and socially diverse area. Again nothing noble here, I just see personally the benefit of being surrounded by people with different backgrounds. Even the shops I don't go to create his diversity. That's another reason why I don't want them to go even if I don't use them.
> 
> In the end we all have our own selfish reasons why we don't want these arches to go. They are all different and but it doesn't really matter what our background or motivation is as long as we all work for the same goal.



Fine. Lovely. But what you have to undestand is that some people have been here for a while. There are some folks who have shoppped at stalls on Atlantic or under the arches for years.  People who shop there out of necessity simply because it is the cheapest option rather than because they happen to be foodies.  

You've dropped in a couple of years ago and tried to capture a snapshot. A lot of people on these boards will tell you that a lot of bad things have happened to the community over the last few years; what gives you the right to step in now and declare year zero?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 10, 2015)

sknopf said:


> Everybody says that they renovate these arches and put Pret, Wagamama and Pizza Express in them for the wealthy professionals that move in increasing numbers to Brixton. I am a wealthy professional and I will not set a single foot in any of these food chains. Not out of ideology but simply because the local independent restaurants and shops provide way better quality at a better price for pretty much every type of cuisine or produce. Why would I overpay for inferior quality? I'm not a bloody food chain charity. I really don't know who is supposed togo there.
> 
> Wrote the following letter to Lambeth council and Network rail to make it clear that they should not count on the likes of me to make their badly thought out business plans work.
> 
> ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 10, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Fine. Lovely. But what you have to undestand is that some people have been here for a while. There are some folks who have shoppped at stalls on Atlantic or under the arches for years.  People who shop there out of necessity simply because it is the cheapest option rather than because they happen to be foodies.
> 
> You've dropped in a couple of years ago and tried to capture a snapshot. A lot of people on these boards will tell you that a lot of bad things have happened to the community over the last few years; what gives you the right to step in now and declare year zero?



Why do you only want a certain type of person to support the atlantic road businesses?   It shouldn't matter why people support the arches' businesses, I'm glad they do. 

(This thread is becoming:_ local shops for local people - nothing for you here_)

I'll still support the arches fight against network rail, but I'm fed up of this threads bickering.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Why do you only want a certain type of person to support the atlantic road businesses?   It shouldn't matter why people support the arches' businesses, I'm glad they do.
> 
> (This thread is becoming:_ local shops for local people - nothing for you here_)
> 
> I'll still support the arches fight against network rail, but I'm fed up of this threads bickering.



That certainly isn't my intent. These boards are riddled with "local stuff for local people" in a far more insular and protectionist way than would be tolerated elsewhere in the world, simply on the basis that this is essentially an extended "village".

There is an avowed reticence towards monied incomers attracted by the availability of relatively affordable yet interesting food, but as long as they profess support for the potentially displaced businesses priced out by the progressive rent hikes then is that sufficient to garner support?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

Twattor said:


> That certainly isn't my intent. These boards are riddled with "local stuff for local people" in a far more insular and protectionist way than would be tolerated elsewhere in the world, simply on the basis that this is essentially an extended "village".
> 
> There is an avowed reticence towards monied incomers attracted by the availability of relatively affordable yet interesting food, but as long as they profess support for the potentially displaced businesses priced out by the progressive rent hikes then is that sufficient to garner support?



? 

I do not understand. I read your previous posts as an example of what you are criticising now.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

Latest street artist at work today:












His website here


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

This one is new as well


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

Save Our Shops poster in Atlantic road


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

Brixton Station Road:


----------



## Winot (Apr 13, 2015)

Spotted this walking past just now:


----------



## Baron (Apr 15, 2015)

New sign on Brixton train station stairs today!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## :-D (Apr 19, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Nathan doing the hoarding on the new bar.
> 
> Is this part of the art project? :-D


 Yep,  we'll see how long its around for. There were hoardings on the Brixton Station Road side when we first started planning the works but then the pesky builders only went and  put in new doors and stuff before we had a chance to put anything up. I'm assuming once they have the new doors up on this side, this will go. We'll probably only be left with the splashes on the underside of the covered walkway.


----------



## :-D (Apr 21, 2015)

A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL HANDHOLDERS. WE NEED YOUR SKILLS.  

FULLY NVQ HANDHOLDER ? OR JUST HANDHOLDER CURIOUS ? ON SATURDAY, 25 APRIL, 1300H, ALONG ATLANTIC ROAD AND BRIXTON STATION ROAD THE INAUGURAL "SAVE BRIXTON ARCHES LINKATHON" IS HERE TO SATISFY YOUR HAND HOLDING NEEDS.

WHETHER YOU NEED SOME LAST MINUTE PRACTICE BEFORE ONE OF MANY COMPETATIVE LINKATHON EVENTS BEING STAGED IN THE RUN UP TO THE NEXT OLYMPICS, OR JUST NEED TO BUILD UP SOME CONFIDENCE BEFORE A FIRST DATE, COME ON DOWN !


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

Save Brixton Arches: shops to close between noon and 2pm on Sat, 25th April


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 23, 2015)

This is annoying. I put in an FoI to Network Rail, asking to see any correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail. My interest was in finding out specifically what the Council knew about the evictions, and more precisely, when.

The FoI has been answered. Network Rail confirms that it has the information, but it is withholding it for commercial reasons.

Cop out.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 24, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> This is annoying. I put in an FoI to Network Rail, asking to see any correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail. My interest was in finding out specifically what the Council knew about the evictions, and more precisely, when.
> 
> The FoI has been answered. Network Rail confirms that it has the information, but it is withholding it for commercial reasons.
> 
> Cop out.


You can refer it to the Information Commissioner, I think, if you feel this information is being improperly with-held. It is possible to withhold on those grounds BUT they have to justify them fully to the ICO if required. So you could look into that, maybe, I'm not sure of the exact procedure though - check on the ICO website.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 26, 2015)

will be interested to hear if the traders were pleased with the turn out today. I hope the support made missing 2 hours of trading worthwhile for them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> will be interested to hear if the traders were pleased with the turn out today. I hope the support made missing 2 hours of trading worthwhile for them.



They loved it. Why don't you read about it here rather than pissing on it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They loved it. Why don't you read about it here rather than pissing on it.


My that was personal.

I was there, I held hands, no pissing was involved in the making of my post. As some traders post here, I am hoping to read about it in due course.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> My that was personal.
> 
> I was there, I held hands, no pissing was involved in the making of my post. As some traders post here, I am hoping to read about it in due course.



Ok. go and ask them. 
Nice to see you today, you looked mighty fine and I liked your hat.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2015)

I've only spoken to the guys at A&C, but they were very pleased with how it went.


----------



## Baron (Apr 26, 2015)

Many thanks to everyone who helped this Saturday.  We hope that the massive response will be heard by Lambeth and Network Rail. I was very happy to close for the 2 hours and I thank everyone personally for the effort outside my shop. 

Every shop in Atlantic Road and Station Road has its own type of customer.  Just because its not what someone else likes, does not mean that it does not have its worth.

SAVE BRIXTON ARCHES T'shirts are available and all profits are going towards the legal case pending so come get one ( or 2!).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2015)

Baron said:


> SAVE BRIXTON ARCHES T'shirts are available and all profits are going towards the legal case pending so come get one ( or 2!).



What size do they go up to (my usual size is 50" chest, or "mega-fat bastard", as it's also known!) If you do have my size I'll probably buy one (or two!). 

E2A: Available from where?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> What size do they go up to (my usual size is 50" chest, or "mega-fat bastard", as it's also known!) If you do have my size I'll probably buy one (or two!).
> 
> E2A: Available from where?



Continental deli had some yesterday in XL and XXL sizes.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Baron said:


> Many thanks to everyone who helped this Saturday.  We hope that the massive response will be heard by Lambeth and Network Rail. I was very happy to close for the 2 hours and I thank everyone personally for the effort outside my shop.
> 
> Every shop in Atlantic Road and Station Road has its own type of customer.  Just because its not what someone else likes, does not mean that it does not have its worth.
> 
> SAVE BRIXTON ARCHES T'shirts are available and all profits are going towards the legal case pending so come get one ( or 2!).


I'm glad - hope the other arches are pleased too.  I realise how costly losing that trading time must have been for you all.  I hope the publicity helps counter any loses. There certainly seemed to be a camraderie and affection for the arches amongst the protesters there. There's not many shops that would make their customers want to hold hands with complete strangers like that.

Ps I bought the Tshirt!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Continental deli had some yesterday in XL and XXL sizes.



Cheers for that, mate.


----------



## Baron (Apr 26, 2015)

Up to xxxl.


----------



## co-op (Apr 26, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> This is annoying. I put in an FoI to Network Rail, asking to see any correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail. My interest was in finding out specifically what the Council knew about the evictions, and more precisely, when.
> 
> The FoI has been answered. Network Rail confirms that it has the information, but it is withholding it for commercial reasons.
> 
> Cop out.





equationgirl said:


> You can refer it to the Information Commissioner, I think, if you feel this information is being improperly with-held. It is possible to withhold on those grounds BUT they have to justify them fully to the ICO if required. So you could look into that, maybe, I'm not sure of the exact procedure though - check on the ICO website.




My experience of appealing to the ICO is that they are total pushovers for the most powerful parties involved - which won't be you - but you do have to do this to activate the next stage. So, appeal and get the photocopied turn-down and then the next stage is the Parliamentary Ombudsman. To go to them you have to get a referral from your local M.P. - I got Kate Hoey to do this a couple of times so if you have a cogent argument you should be ok - and then you will actually get a proper oversight decision. At this stage the fact that they turn you down a bit automatically earlier works in your favour as the P.O. will overturn the ICO. They rely on the fact that no one knows what to do after the first appeal is rejected and it's hard to find out - I only found out because I know a lawyer who knew how to look it up. 

Esp. for you Tricky Skills, if you want to pursue deeper enquiries, (I think you did local journalism?) you need to get on top of this process, I think.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 26, 2015)

Baron said:


> Up to xxxl.


Excellent!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 26, 2015)

I want to get a t-shirt.... should have bought one yesterday or today - I hope there will be some left.  We have our Sunday lunch many Sundays at Cafe Max after swimming at the Rec.  Yesterday we took part in the hand-holding with my kids.  Today at lunch the penny dropped with my 5 year old.. she started to cry when she realised that the cafe might go.  "but this is my favourite cafe in the whole world!".  It was heart-breaking.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2015)

Credit to you for your five year old understanding it that way. gaijingirl


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 26, 2015)

Baron said:


> Up to xxxl.



Sounds like my kinda t-shirt!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>


most unsettling GIF of the week


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> most unsettling GIF of the week


make it stop! please...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 27, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I want to get a t-shirt.... should have bought one yesterday or today - I hope there will be some left.  We have our Sunday lunch many Sundays at Cafe Max after swimming at the Rec.  Yesterday we took part in the hand-holding with my kids.  Today at lunch the penny dropped with my 5 year old.. she started to cry when she realised that the cafe might go.  "but this is my favourite cafe in the whole world!".  It was heart-breaking.


 It was lovely to see you there with the family. Start'em young...


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 27, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I want to get a t-shirt.... should have bought one yesterday or today - I hope there will be some left.  We have our Sunday lunch many Sundays at Cafe Max after swimming at the Rec.  Yesterday we took part in the hand-holding with my kids.  Today at lunch the penny dropped with my 5 year old.. she started to cry when she realised that the cafe might go.  "but this is my favourite cafe in the whole world!".  It was heart-breaking.


if you haven't got one yet the traders have ordered another 250


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 29, 2015)

This is worth a look: Helen Hayes, the Labour candidate for Dulwich and West Norwood (she'll win...) is a senior partner at Allies & Morrision. This is the architectural firm that drew up the Supplementary Planning Document [pdf] for Brixton.

Contained within the SPD was the recommendation to Lambeth Council that:

“In conjunction with Network Rail, more railway arches should be brought into active use and the appearance of existing commercial arches improved.”

Cabinet approved this back in June 2013.

I've spoken with Helen. She has stated that she didn't personally work on this project. She has denied all knowledge about the recommendation that the company in which she is a partner put forward.

Plus to be fair the recommendation doesn't include rent hikes. It was Network Rail that seized upon the idea and took the process a stage further.

It does raise some issues though about gentrification and representation.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Great bit of research here: 
What’s the impact? Research on Brixton business evictions and local community


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> This is worth a look: Helen Hayes, the Labour candidate for Dulwich and West Norwood (she'll win...) is a senior partner at Allies & Morrision. This is the architectural firm that drew up the Supplementary Planning Document [pdf] for Brixton.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


yeh, that when she wins the gentrifiers will be well represented.


----------



## technical (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Great bit of research here:
> What’s the impact? Research on Brixton business evictions and local community



That's pretty impressive. Shows the depth of feeling as well as adding evidence to what is an emotional subject.


----------



## Dil Green (Apr 30, 2015)

Have just drafted a letter to the Standard after they got it so wrong on Tuesday and then again yesterday. Anyone want to co-sign . Need to be quick.
If Simon Jenkins (Tuesday) and Richard Godwin (Wedenesday) had bothered to do more than read headlines before their opinion pieces on Brixton, they could have saved themselves some embarrassment. Jenkins basically admitted he hadn't been to Brixton since the early '70s, and Godwin simply made up Network Rail's objectives in issuing quit notices to 33 Brixton shops (it's nothing to do with improving the station, and everything to do with upping the rents).

The rally on Saturday was a coalition of several campaigns, about housing, about local businesses, about the council's seeming inability to understand what it is that makes Brixton work. It was frustration at the lack of options for developing a meaningful debate on these issues that no doubt underlay the violence.

Since the (real) riots of the 1980s, Brixton has become an incredibly successful model of an urban centre that supports and integrates communities from an incredibly wide range of backgrounds; west indian, yes, but also ordinary londoners (who have always been in the majority, Simon), portugese, chinese, west african, central american, east african, and of course the bohemians and other wilful misfits. This isn't by means of some muddy multicultural mush, where we all join in some tepid middle ground. Rather, each community stays strong and identifiable, each with its own culture and habit. It works because the centre of Brixton has spaces which work for all of these communities, spaces where they have businesses, where they shop, where they work and socialise.

Crucially, it is also where we rub up against each other in a shared space, dominated by none. It is here that we learn to appreciate that we are all humans, that our differences are just as much a source of fascination as of frustration, that we all have interesting aspects of our culture to share. Brixton is one of the few places left in London that has this open-ness to difference truly integrated with and supported by the diversity of the businesses and communal spaces that make up the centre.

This is what Saturday's event was really about, and if the bland forces of ill-managed gentrification are allowed to thoughtlessly whitewash it, their will be one less place left for active tolerance in this great city.​


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 30, 2015)

^agree totally with your sentiments but please don't use the word "incredibly" twice - or even once - just to mean "very" or "extraordinarily". It means UNBELIEVABLY and it's entirely believable that Brixton should be multicultural and successful.


----------



## Dil Green (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you! they have been removed with extreme prejudice.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2015)

''west indian, yes, but also ordinary londoners (who have always been in the majority,''

Not sure 'ordinary' is the best word here.   Maybe better to say white, if that's what you mean, or rework that section a bit.


----------



## Dil Green (Apr 30, 2015)

Need also to point out that those arrested weren't from Brixton


----------



## Dil Green (Apr 30, 2015)

Grateful for the comments - all actioned, but are any of you wanting to add signatures?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Dil Green said:


> Grateful for the comments - all actioned, but are any of you wanting to add signatures?


Yeah, add me!


----------



## Dil Green (Apr 30, 2015)

Bugger - sent it just before I saw this.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> This is worth a look: Helen Hayes, the Labour candidate for Dulwich and West Norwood (she'll win...) is a senior partner at Allies & Morrision. This is the architectural firm that drew up the Supplementary Planning Document [pdf] for Brixton.
> 
> Contained within the SPD was the recommendation to Lambeth Council that:
> 
> “In conjunction with Network Rail, more railway arches should be brought into active use and the appearance of existing commercial arches improved.”



I had a chat with a Council officer recently who recognised me taking part in the Brixton Central Masterplan consultation meetings before Christmas.

I said i was upset that the Council knew that Network Rail were going to give notices to quit before Christmas but kept it quiet.

He said at the consultations no one objected to idea of improving arches. I said that if people had known about NR intentions during the consultation process I was sure that people would have had a lot to say about it. 

So its that way of using consultation responses in way not intended by someone like me who is not against all changes. Make me even more sceptical about attending consultation events. I did tell the officer that I and others had made a point of saying that existing business should be kept.

He then said that the business in the arches had been there on cheap rents and that NR would bring in a lot of investment to Brixton and this would result in a lot of new jobs and housing. And did I not want to see that. So I am now one of those who can be labelled as against change.

This was a more junior officer and he probably said more than he meant to in answer to me. But imo it shows the thinking of the Council long term. They know the arches are a big political issue. They are trying to find a way to keep NR happy whilst saying in public they support the small business.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 18, 2015)

Cllr Hopkins is due to update Full Council on Wednesday about the arches situation. His pre-written response states that he is uncertain about the level of rent rise, as well as the amount of compensation that traders not returning can expect to receive.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Cllr Hopkins is due to update Full Council on Wednesday about the arches situation. His pre-written response states that he is uncertain about the level of rent rise, as well as the amount of compensation that traders not returning can expect to receive.
> 
> BBuzz piece.



So he either knows fuck-all, or is saying fuck-all, the useless twat!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2015)

London's local markets under threat from gentrification – readers' stories

http://gu.com/p/488hq


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Cllr Hopkins is due to update Full Council on Wednesday about the arches situation. His pre-written response states that he is uncertain about the level of rent rise, as well as the amount of compensation that traders not returning can expect to receive.
> 
> BBuzz piece.



Good article.



> Cllr Hopkins will conclude his Full Council update by repeating the line that although the Council is supportive of the Brixton arches traders, ultimately Network Rail have all the power here:
> 
> “It is important to note that the businesses have a landlord and tenant relationship with Network Rail and as such our power is limited.”



Council do have power. I think that the Council should tell NR that the Brixton Central Masterplan "consultation" ( which I attended) findings are now binned. 

That the Council is withdrawing from any talks with NR about the future of the area due to NR actions over the arches. 

Its a straightforward thing for the Council to do.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2015)

Also read this latest news 


> Skip forward two months and all the concerns raised by tenants of Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road to Network Rail’s “worst case scenario for traders” initial proposal, have been duly noted and then ignored, as Network Rail continue with its desire to force through its unpopular Plan.
> 
> In retrospect, the meeting of 24 February which Lambeth Council arranged appear to have achieved nothing more than allowing Network Rail more time to back its tenants into a corner.
> 
> ...



Is it just me or has the Council response to this been feeble? 

The Council leader Lib Peck was quick to criticise Reclaim Brixton but was is the Labour Party alternative? I do not see one.


----------



## Greebo (May 23, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> <snip> Is it just me or has the Council response to this been feeble?
> 
> The Council leader Lib Peck was quick to criticise Reclaim Brixton but was is the Labour Party alternative? I do not see one.


Not just you.  Why am I hearing echoes of "we'd love to help but can't do anything" and "we didn't know" from the council yet again?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2015)




----------



## editor (May 23, 2015)

Photos from today's event 

















Save Brixton Arches campaign brings live art and music to Brixton Market – photos


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2015)

The T shirts are good. They did say this one may go on sale online. 









Design of the T shirt is by www.pinspired.com


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2015)

Street Artists at work earlier in the day


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2015)

They were also making one off T shirts for £5. Which was a good idea.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 24, 2015)

Wish I had known this was happening - I would have popped down. Is there any more days of action or anything else planned?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2015)

Natty new banner outside A&C.







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/save-brixton-arches-campaign-unveils-an-eye-catching-new-banner/


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 7, 2015)

What's the latest news on this? the campaign website is a bit chaotic, assume the "Spring 2015" eviction has been pushed futurish?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> What's the latest news on this? the campaign website is a bit chaotic, assume the "Spring 2015" eviction has been pushed futurish?



Yes it has. Latest news is that Network Rail may put a planning application in around July. 

But they do not seem to be in a hurry at the moment. Probably worried about the bad publicity.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 8, 2015)

Still waiting on the appeal for the FoI requesting to see correspondence between Lambeth Council and NR.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 9, 2015)

There is an arch being done up at the moment on the Station Road side and seems a lot of work and therefore money is being spent there. What's the deal there does anybody know?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> There is an arch being done up at the moment on the Station Road side and seems a lot of work and therefore money is being spent there. What's the deal there does anybody know?



It's what used to be Atlantics bar, which has been bought up by Antic (who own the Dogstar).


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> There is an arch being done up at the moment on the Station Road side and seems a lot of work and therefore money is being spent there. What's the deal there does anybody know?


It's going to be a cocktail bar.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 9, 2015)

editor said:


> It's going to be a cocktail bar.


But why are they putting a lot of money in when they are likely to be dumped out in 18 months?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 9, 2015)

Presumably they negotiated a different, longer lease and NR in their ineptitude didn't notice.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> But why are they putting a lot of money in when they are likely to be dumped out in 18 months?



Tis a mystery.  They had the building for months before the NR stuff got announced and hadn't started work.  All v odd.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 11, 2015)

The appeal against the FoI decision to see correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail has now been dismissed [pdf].


----------



## Winot (Jun 11, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> The appeal against the FoI decision to see correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail has now been dismissed [pdf].



So even public bodies are no longer really public bodies if they engage in commercial activities.  What a brave new world we live in.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 11, 2015)

I've asked the Information Commissioner to take a look.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> I've asked the Information Commissioner to take a look.


Can't see that Network Rail is much different to Railtrack plc. Except that it is explicit that the Government pick up the tab when things go wrong.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> The appeal against the FoI decision to see correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail has now been dismissed [pdf].



It does look like an artificial distinction. After all NR say that they are want to maximise return on arches as the profit goes back into the railway infrastruture. Therefore in reality its not separate from the rest of NR work.


----------



## djdando (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

Please can someone tell me who would best be to send this to. Also, do people agree with this sentiment?

Everyday I turn right from Coldharbour Lane onto Atlantic Road on my way to the tube. Everyday I think the same thing. This road should be turned into a bus gate as operated in many cities. 

Closed to traffic other than buses, taxis and loading vehicles at all times or if not possible, between certain times, ideally 7:30am - 7:30pm. At all other times speed should be restricted through the use of chicanes and sizeable speed bumps. Lowering the pavements/raising the road would also help make this road feel first and foremost a pedestrian road. 

Not only will this make people feel safer it will also help foster a more relaxing atmosphere conducive to bringing more people to the street to support local independent businesses. 

This sort of system works in many towns and cities. Although not a reason to do this in itself it would also act as an additional revenue stream for Lambeth as cameras would catch our purportraitors and fines sent out immediately.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 15, 2015)

djdando Do you mean the stretch of road along the arches /market? I always thought the sheer weight of traffic /deliveries and other market related stuff along there stopped cars speeding.  I thought that generally shop owners find it harder to trade when traffic is restricted, people have said the lack of parking has already hit the market traders. It would make it harder for people to collect goods.  Some owners and traders post here so I would like to hear what they think. I don't drive myself but have called for a taxi when buying lino at the arches before now.

I'm personally fed up of of road works, my bus journeys through Brixton have been plagued by major street works in recent years.  I think Lambeth has had enough road lanes, priorities, one ways etc.


----------



## djdando (Jun 15, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> djdando Do you mean the stretch of road along the arches /market? I always thought the sheer weight of traffic /deliveries and other market related stuff along there stopped cars speeding.  I thought that generally shop owners find it harder to trade when traffic is restricted, people have said the lack of parking has already hit the market traders. It would make it harder for people to collect goods.  Some owners and traders post here so I would like to hear what they think. I don't drive myself but have called for a taxi when buying lino at the arches before now.
> 
> I'm personally fed up of of road works, my bus journeys through Brixton have been plagued by major street works in recent years.  I think Lambeth has had enough road lanes, priorities, one ways etc.



Yes. That's the stretch I mean. Loading vehicles can still go there to pick stuff up. I know for a fact that other bus lanes actually have the ability to know if someone has stopped to load. Therefore it shouldn't be to the detriment of the traders, quite the opposite. Would be interesting to do a feasibility study.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 26, 2015)

I think this has been mentioned before but does anyone have a plausible explanation, given that Network Rail are giving everyone notice to quit, why someone is spending quite a lot of money on a new bar, "Eckovision" in an arch in Atlantic Road. There's a sign saying they will open next Thursday.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> I think this has been mentioned before but does anyone have a plausible explanation, given that Network Rail are giving everyone notice to quit, why someone is spending quite a lot of money on a new bar, "Eckovision" in an arch in Atlantic Road. There's a sign saying they will open next Thursday.


That's Antic (Dog Star, Effra Social, Sun, Job Centre, etc..). I suspect they bought / negotiated a different style lease?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> That's Antic (Dog Star, Effra Social, Sun, Job Centre, etc..). I suspect they bought / negotiated a different style lease?


maybe this is a preview of the vision network rail have for the arches
and it shows the arches can be refurbed individually in a couple of months
rather than the site having to close for two years, which would be a lot less
disruptive for the traders and area in general.......


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> maybe this is a preview of the vision network rail have for the arches
> and it shows the arches can be refurbed individually in a couple of months
> rather than the site having to close for two years, which would be a lot less
> disruptive for the traders and area in general.......


They've been working on it for quite a long time. If not a year, certainly way more than a couple of months.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> They've been working on it for quite a long time. If not a year, certainly way more than a couple of months.


possibly but we do not know with what degree of urgency the work has been carried out


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> possibly but we do not know know what degree of urgency which the work has been carried out with


No we don't. All we know is that the site has been closed since early last year and Antic have had it since about May. Not sure what conclusions can be derived from that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> But why are they putting a lot of money in when they are likely to be dumped out in 18 months?


maybe one of those pop-ups


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> No we don't. All we know is that the site has been closed since early last year and Antic have had it since about May. Not sure what conclusions can be derived from that.


......that the branding team were scratching their heads trying to come up with something quirky and imaginative


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> ......that the branding team were scratching their heads trying to come up with something quirky and imaginative


Fair enough! It did strike me that the TV concept was clutching at straws and a little "of the moment" compared to their other ventures.

But that doesn't that's beyond the context of this thread really.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Fair enough! It did strike me that the TV concept was clutching at straws and a little "of the moment" compared to their other ventures.
> 
> But that doesn't that's beyond the context of this thread really.



not really because the antic/gregarious premises still appears to be a special case and does prove that the arches can be done up individually because even with a different lease it's unlikely that even a company/collective with deep pockets would think it was value for money to open up if they were going to be thrown out in a few months


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> not really because the antic/gregarious premises still appears to be a special case and does prove that the arches can be done up individually because even with a different lease it's unlikely that even a company/collective with deep pockets would think it was value for money to open up if they were going to be thrown out in a few months





Rushy said:


> . I suspect they bought / negotiated a different style lease?


Possibly they agreed to the higher rent. I don't know.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 26, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> not really because the antic/gregarious premises still appears to be a special case and does prove that the arches can be done up individually because even with a different lease it's unlikely that even a company/collective with deep pockets would think it was value for money to open up if they were going to be thrown out in a few months



That depends.  If they entered into a very short term lease on the basis that NR knew they were going to need the arch vacant at some stage but wanted some income in the meantime, then they might have been able to negotiate a rent free period and contribution towards fit-out costs.  If that were the case it would make their books a lot easier to balance, and it may be an advantageous tactic particularly if they then got first refusal on the arch post NR works.

If NR are really disorganised, then Antic may have ended up with a longer lease that makes it difficult for NR to get them out of without paying them a chunk of money, which would soften the blow of eviction.

If NR are really organised, then they may have surveyed, specfied and monitored the internal works so that there is no need to strip out the interior when they undertake the main remedial works. Depending on the scope of the external works Antic might even be able to trade through.

Any number of possibilities, but all conjecture really as we don't know the facts and all this will be commercially sensitive so no-one's likely to tell us.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Twattor said:


> That depends.  If they entered into a very short term lease on the basis that NR knew they were going to need the arch vacant at some stage but wanted some income in the meantime, then they might have been able to negotiate a rent free period and contribution towards fit-out costs.  If that were the case it would make their books a lot easier to balance, and it may be an advantageous tactic particularly if they then got first refusal on the arch post NR works.
> 
> If NR are really disorganised, then Antic may have ended up with a longer lease that makes it difficult for NR to get them out of without paying them a chunk of money, which would soften the blow of eviction.
> 
> ...



I see, so you are basically saying it's  likely that network rail and antic/gregarious have come to some kind of mutually beneficial arrangement whereas the longstanding existing traders just get turfed out on network rails terms and that the arrangement will be kept secret to save the parties involved any embarrassment ?


----------



## Twattor (Jun 26, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> I see, so you are basically saying it's  likely that network rail and antic/gregarious have come to some kind of mutually beneficial arrangement whereas the longstanding existing traders just get turfed out on network rails terms and that the arrangement will be kept secret to save the parties involved any embarrassment ?



Not necessarily. I'm simply throwing out a few scenarios, and as commercial lease agreements are usually confidential it is unlikely that we'll ever get to find out the truth.

I just find it a bit hard to believe that NR allowed a new lessee to enter into an agreement just before they announced that they were going to be evicting everyone, and that I expect that they are either hopelessly disorganised, in which case opportunities will have been squandered, or they are more organised in which case opportunities may have been taken.

Whatever the arrangement, Antic must believe it is profitable to continue with the fit-out and open for however long they open for.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Possibly they agreed to the higher rent. I don't know.



Lol.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2015)

The arches are included in this piece in todays Observer http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jun/28/london-the-city-that-ate-itself-rowan-moore


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2015)

How is it that this new trendy bar can open in Brixton Station Road when Network Rail insist all the other affordable to us residents business must go. What a load of bollox from NR.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> How is it that this new trendy bar can open in Brixton Station Road when Network Rail insist all the other affordable to us residents business must go. What a load of bollox from NR.


I'd be tempted to ask them that question as many ways as I could until I got an answer (letter, email,social media).


----------



## leanderman (Jul 12, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> I'd be tempted to ask them that question as many ways as I could until I got an answer (letter, email,social media).



Have they not given an answer somewhere?

Something like: We are going ahead anyway and wait to see what NR does and when.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> How is it that this new trendy bar can open in Brixton Station Road when Network Rail insist all the other affordable to us residents business must go. What a load of bollox from NR.


Hooray! Yet another cocktail bar!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Have they not given an answer somewhere?
> 
> Something like: We are going ahead anyway and wait to see what NR does and when.


I meant ask network rail why, sorry if my post wasn't clear.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Hooray! Yet another cocktail bar!


Darling,  you know there can never be too many artisan cocktail bars!

If f Scott Fitzgerald wrote the great gatsby now he'd set it in Brixton


----------



## leanderman (Jul 12, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> I meant ask network rail why, sorry if my post wasn't clear.



I see what you mean. I guess the same answer applies though


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> How is it that this new trendy bar can open in Brixton Station Road when Network Rail insist all the other affordable to us residents business must go. What a load of bollox from NR.


You seem to have caught it at a busy time. Every time I walk past there is nobody in. I was beginning to wonder whether it would fold before it even got going!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> Darling,  you know there can never be too many artisan cocktail bars!
> 
> If f Scott Fitzgerald wrote the great gatsby now he'd set it in Brixton


If they want to get off to a flying start they should re-badge as the Bang Bang club - like in Twin Peaks - the sordid location looks just right.
I went to the Twin Peaks theme night at The Block (art gallery/speakeasy in the basement of 336 Brixton Road) and it was rammed.


----------



## Jamie (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all, what is the latest with Brixton Arches? I can't find any recent updates on timescales etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> You seem to have caught it at a busy time. Every time I walk past there is nobody in. I was beginning to wonder whether it would fold before it even got going!



Ur right it looked empty last few times I went by. 

It is rather dark. Its a big place and maybe does not appeal in summer. 

Its got a late license so maybe they are thinking will make up money then.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> You seem to have caught it at a busy time. Every time I walk past there is nobody in. I was beginning to wonder whether it would fold before it even got going!


I've never seen more than a handful of people in there. I like to try places out but they can get to fuck if they think I'm going to pay £4.50 for 2/3rds of a pint.


----------



## bimble (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello Forum,
I went to a so called consultation meeting last night where a man from Network Rail explained that all of the railway arches in Loughborough Junction are next to be 'refurbished', with a budget of 25 million.
The arches and the hundreds of little businesses in them are what defines the neighbourhood.
The letters / eviction notices will be going out to all tenants soon he said.

It may be ultimately futile but I badly want to try to do something / anything to help at least slow this down.

Just posting here in hopes of.. I don't know, suggestions, encouragement, ideas.


----------



## bimble (Jul 17, 2015)

All of these arches scheduled for eviction & renovation (re post above) - the green is Network Rail's property.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 17, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> If f Scott Fitzgerald wrote the great gatsby now he'd set it in Brixton



_In my younger and more vulnerable years My Father's Place gave me some advice that I've been turning over in my mind ever since._


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> View attachment 74137 All of these arches scheduled for eviction & renovation (re post above) - the green is Network Rail's property.



*ALL *as in every single one? Bloody hell. There'd be rumblings for a while but this is huge if true.
It's a lot of real estate, that's for sure. Some of those arches are really hard to get to mind - sandwiched between back gardens etc.


----------



## infanta (Jul 17, 2015)

It's worth posting this in the LJ chitter chatter.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> Hello Forum,
> I went to a so called consultation meeting last night where a man from Network Rail explained that all of the railway arches in Loughborough Junction are next to be 'refurbished', with a budget of 25 million.
> The arches and the hundreds of little businesses in them are what defines the neighbourhood.
> The letters / eviction notices will be going out to all tenants soon he said.
> ...



I heard this was the case for Ridgeway Rd, I think next July was the date mentioned......


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> View attachment 74137 All of these arches scheduled for eviction & renovation (re post above) - the green is Network Rail's property.



Here is the Loughboro Junction Framework plan, the arches are mentioned more than once............
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Loughborough_Junction_Framework_Plan8.pdf
such as here.........

.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Here is the Loughboro Junction Framework plan, the arches are mentioned more than once............
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Loughborough_Junction_Framework_Plan8.pdf
> such as here.........
> .View attachment 74148


I haven't ot time to go through that massive document again right now to fully refresh my memory - but I always felt the tone was a bit wrong.

We have already had a slip-up with Loughborough Hall and Loughborough House.
According to the document Loughborough Hall is a disused Snopake factory - whereas it actually turns out it has been a Celestial Church of Christ for about 20 years (and in reasonable condition internally).

There are supposed to be a series of "Yards" in the LJAG plan - one of which is outside LJ station.
That would necessitate demolishing both Loughborough Hall and Loughborough House.

Loughborough House is currently undergoing an appallingly poor conversion job and has recently lost its period features. Not sure what leverage local people would have had about that - if the building was to be demolished anyway.

As for Lambeth Planning they seem to have little regard for any of this.

LJAG should be co-ordinating a campaign to save the businesses in the LJ arches - but they seem more intent on pedestrianising Loughborough Road.


----------



## bimble (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks people for having a look at this. 

Mr Network Rail was very clear at the meeting last night: All the arches on that map will be redeveloped, all existing businesses given notice to vacate. 

The budget for this redevelopment he said was 25 million and the intention is to get rid of low rent-paying businesses and replace with tenants who will bring Network Rail a profit. 

He did not seem to understand that Loughborough Junction is not the same thing as Brixton Village, that if they try to replace all the auto-repair shops with cupcakes & cocktails they will go out of business in no time and they and the area will be left with nothing. 

The letters have not yet gone out telling existing tenants about this so I guess not many people are as yet aware.
The letters will probably be the same as those sent out to the businesses on Brixton Station Road, which I think gave people 6 months notice to vacate. 

The meeting where I spoke to him was a "consultation" exercise where the architects employed by Lambeth to design the 'Loughborough Junction Masterplan' presented their plans and we local people were invited to have orange squash and put ticks on questionnaires. 

As far as I can tell the whole Masterplan is very deeply tied to these plans by Network Rail who are the major landowner in Loughborough Junction, the whole area being defined by the railway arches, but in the end Network rail is a business and not beholden to Lambeth Council or anyone else.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2015)

1. Just for completeness here is an article from City AM (Monday) regarding arch sell offs


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2015)

2. There is another Loughborough Junction arches meeting tonight at 6.30 pm at Sunshine Arts. Network Rail are sending a representative to answer questions.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> 2. There is another Loughborough Junction arches meeting tonight at 6.30 pm at Sunshine Arts. Network Rail are sending a representative to answer questions.



See my post on the LJ thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2015)

bimble said:


> Thanks people for having a look at this.
> 
> Mr Network Rail was very clear at the meeting last night: All the arches on that map will be redeveloped, all existing businesses given notice to vacate.
> 
> ...



See my new post on LJ chitter chatter thread #940


----------



## Winot (Sep 12, 2015)

Sad news: A&C Continental aka the Portuguese Deli are closing. Not sure when, but staff have been let go and they are running down stock. It sounds like the key factors are increased charges for using pavement and uncertainty about future, coupled with a feeling that low scale food retail doesn't have much of a future.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2015)

Winot said:


> Sad news: A&C Continental aka the Portuguese Deli are closing. Not sure when, but staff have been let go and they are running down stock. It sounds like the key factors are increased charges for using pavement and uncertainty about future, coupled with a feeling that low scale food retail doesn't have much of a future.


He told me some time ago that he was thinking of throwing in the towel, due to a combination of factors: the stress of the ongoing battle with Network Rail, the uncertainty about being able to pay future rents and a changing demographic which is less interested in their stock. I doubt if having Brindisa opening up has helped either. It's a crying shame.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 13, 2015)

I doubt Brindisa could be directly blamed for their 'throwing the towel in'.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 13, 2015)

Winot said:


> Sad news: A&C Continental aka the Portuguese Deli are closing. Not sure when, but staff have been let go and they are running down stock. <snip>


It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 13, 2015)

Fishmonger expects to be charged £60k-£70k pa after the NRail refurb - treble what they pay now

They'd also need to refit the shop. 

It will be impossible for them to carry on.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 13, 2015)

so does this mean NR and our co operative council have got their way? or does the fight still go on


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 13, 2015)

So sad.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 13, 2015)

Winot said:


> Sad news: A&C Continental aka the Portuguese Deli are closing. Not sure when, but staff have been let go and they are running down stock. It sounds like the key factors are increased charges for using pavement and uncertainty about future, coupled with a feeling that low scale food retail doesn't have much of a future.


shame.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2015)

madolesance said:


> I doubt Brindisa could be directly blamed for their 'throwing the towel in'.


I certainly didn't suggest that.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 13, 2015)

editor said:


> I certainly didn't suggest that.


you said 





> I doubt if having Brindisa opening up has helped either.


 No need to squabble.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 14, 2015)

Winot said:


> Sad news: A&C Continental aka the Portuguese Deli are closing. Not sure when, but staff have been let go and they are running down stock. It sounds like the key factors are increased charges for using pavement and uncertainty about future, coupled with a feeling that low scale food retail doesn't have much of a future.


I dis suspect that might be the case when I saw they were running down their stock. Gutted.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2015)

Winot said:


> Sad news: A&C Continental aka the Portuguese Deli are closing. Not sure when, but staff have been let go and they are running down stock. It sounds like the key factors are increased charges for using pavement and uncertainty about future, coupled with a feeling that low scale food retail doesn't have much of a future.



He was also one of the main people opposing the loss of the shops. Sadly I wonder if this is the start of the end now.

I always liked that shop. Even if not going in I liked to see it as I cycled by. Its a loss.


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Fishmonger expects to be charged £60k-£70k pa after the NRail refurb - treble what they pay now
> 
> They'd also need to refit the shop.
> 
> It will be impossible for them to carry on.



Which one? Is it Mash's?


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 14, 2015)

is this 





Winot said:


> increased charges for using pavement


 for real ?
....... meanwhile Councillor jacko goes large on the councils support for local business New support for local businesses in Lambeth


----------



## bimble (Sep 14, 2015)

I


prunus said:


> Which one? Is it Mash's?


yes, this one. 
Great fish shop.


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2015)

bimble said:


> I
> 
> yes, this one.
> Great fish shop.
> View attachment 76641



That's a crying shame, great fish shop, as you say.

Is there still momentum in the fightback, or are NR basically winning by inertia?


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

prunus said:


> That's a crying shame, great fish shop, as you say.
> 
> Is there still momentum in the fightback, or are NR basically winning by inertia?


I suspect cold, hard financial self interest will always triumph. Throw in a useless council and a changing demographic that has less interest in supporting these shops, and you're looking at one tough battle.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 14, 2015)

Out of interest, why do you think a changing demographic not support a good deli and a good fishmongers who've been there for years? 

Are A&C looking to move somewhere else local?


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Out of interest, why do you think a changing demographic not support a good deli and a good fishmongers who've been there for years?


Talk to A&C and ask them how their trade has been going in recent years. They'd already laid off most of their staff months ago because of falling sales. You must have noticed that, right?





snowy_again said:


> Are A&C looking to move somewhere else local?


I heard that they're closing for good.


----------



## djdando (Sep 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Talk to A&C and ask them how their trade has been going in recent years. They'd already laid off most of their staff months ago because of falling sales. You must have noticed that, right?I heard that they're closing for good.



Massive shame. I really think the inability to pay by credit/debit card stops people shopping in most places. Businesses should be charged less for accepting card payments. Problem is card payments 'are on the books' whereas cash isn't!!!!!


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2015)

djdando said:


> Massive shame. I really think the inability to pay by credit/debit card stops people shopping in most places. Businesses should be charged less for accepting card payments. Problem is card payments 'are on the books' whereas cash isn't!!!!!



A&C have taken cards for a few years.


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Talk to A&C and ask them how their trade has been going in recent years. They'd already laid off most of their staff months ago because of falling sales. You must have noticed that, right?I heard that they're closing for good.



Strange that their sales have been declining. Its a quality deli and I would have thought a demographic with more disposable cash would have spent money there. 

Absolute shame, without a doubt one of my faviourite shops in Brixton.


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2015)

They introduced some more upmarket (expensive) stock a year or so back and I assumed that was in response to the changing demographic.

The impression Mrs Winot got was that they didn't see a long term future for food retail and that the recent threats tipped the balance.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Out of interest, why do you think a changing demographic not support a good deli and a good fishmongers who've been there for years?



To put it bluntly, for A&C I reckon a big part of the problem is branding. *We* know Mash and A&C are fantastic, but incomers are likely to choose Brindisa over A&c on the basis of it being a (in terms of delis) a well-known brand. 
As for fishmongers, I think Mash are on the receiving end of the same problem the fishmonger shops and market stall on Northcote Rd had 25-30 years ago: The (mostly middle-class) newcomers to the area thought that open shops selling wet fish were insanitary, and purchased from supermarkets instead. IIRC Northcote Road went from two shops and a stall, to a single shop in a couple of years, where previously they were busy-busy-busy, not least because they didn't just cater for typical Londoner "nice piece of lemon sole and somes prats" tastes, but for the significant Afro-Caribbean and "Asian" minorities too (just as Mash do).  As that customer base shrinks - whether that's because of "black flight" to Forntneef and beyond, or because of "gentrification" - and isn't replaced (something the "dining out" culture doesn't help, I suspect), there's nowhere really for Mash to go, with the threat of such a large rent increase (plus the issues with their cold storage, which might very well have to be replaced in any new site, or even the refurbished current site).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> Strange that their sales have been declining. Its a quality deli and I would have thought a demographic with more disposable cash would have spent money there.
> 
> Absolute shame, without a doubt one of my faviourite shops in Brixton.



I think there have also been some changes in the volume and type of foot traffic past the arches shops. Fewer impulse buyers just popping in for a custard tart or similar can make a big difference to your weekly take.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> is this  for real ?
> ....... meanwhile Councillor jacko goes large on the councils support for local business New support for local businesses in Lambeth



Its this parallel Nu Labour universe that Cllr Jacko lives in that gets me.



> With POP Brixton, Brixton Works and various other initiatives across the borough we are helping local businesses find the space to grow and develop. With Funding Circle they will have the finance they need, employing local people along the way and having a mechanism to give back to those following them on the path to success.



The thing is the Council never was interested in the existing small business in the arches. ( I am seeing the same in LJ).

I read this article in Brixton Blog about GLA looking into how the Brixton BID is working.

In it Council officer says:


> Tom Bridgman of Lambeth council’s regeneration team told the committee that the council was developing three significant projects:
> 
> The town hall scheme to save money to invest back into services and provide enterprise space; 300 new homes and a theatre in Somerleyton Road; and
> *Brixton Central (where the old Popes Road car park was) with space for 600 new jobs*.
> ...



The Brixton Central site is owned by Council and Network Rail. Network Rail in the Councils eyes are going to bring in a lot of inward investment into Brixton. The Council Regeneration dept are , from this quote, still working with NR on the Brixton Central site.

The shopkeepers in the arches are to be sacrificed to the greater good of "regeneration".

I also think the Council are also afraid of upsetting NR.

I am not clear from the article what Brixton BIDs position on all this is.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2015)

I do feel for the shopkeepers in the arches. From what happened to me and my community at Carlton Mansions I can understand the pressure they are under.

NR will also be approaching them individually which increases the pressure.

I can understand that some of the shopkeepers are likely to be weighing up the pros and cons of continuing. Is it worth fighting on when one is likely , to be realistic , lose in the long run.

The shopkeepers have had a lot of support from public but thats not enough unfortunately. 

NR are acting like any other property developer. They have ownership and dont give a shit.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I am not clear from the article what Brixton BIDs position on all this is.


It seems particularly cruel that some of the shopkeepers were legally compelled to hand over their money to the Brixton BID when their response seems to have been so spectacularly ineffective.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 15, 2015)

would be interesting to se the results of a study nationwide where BIDs have been imposed to see how the shopkeepers have benefitted from them, I know it's not just round here that they have gone down like a cup of cold sick


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 15, 2015)

The deli is closed now. Hope it's not gone already?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> The deli is closed now. Hope it's not gone already?


They've been opening very erratically recently. With no staff left, I think it now has to fit around the owner's commitments.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 15, 2015)

When I left Brixton the Portuguese deli was one the main places I missed but I doubt I've been in 5 times in the year we're back.

I was thinking why this is and concluded I've been eating slightly better in the last years and cutting out the cheese, prepared meat and pasta. Now I automatically head for Nour for the better choice of veg. For such a specialist shop like the deli I guess it only takes consumer habits to change slightly over years to put it out of business.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2015)

I suspect it's far more to do with the rapidly changing demographics rather than their existing customers changing their eating habits. I still shop there there just as much as I always have - and I will really miss it when it's gone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I suspect it's far more to do with the rapidly changing demographics rather than their existing customers changing their eating habits. I still shop there there just as much as I always have - and I will really miss it when it's gone.



Yup. As I've said before, all that need happen is that the demographic of the foot traffic past the shops changes a bit, and you're on your way to being fucked if casual sales form part of your stable expected income.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 23, 2015)

This is a bit of a turn up - Network Rail has now been advised that all commercial activities can be the subject of a Freedom of Information request.

My original request to see correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail was made back in March. It was refused as it was considered to be commercially sensitive.

I appealed, but this was also turned down.

I then contacted the Information Commissioner, as I believe this information is in the public interest to be made available.

Network Rail has now written to me, stating that commercial activity can now be requested via an FoI.

I have asked once again to see all correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail involving Brixton Arches in the run up to the eviction notices being served.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2015)

Good work Tricky Skills


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty good of them to get in touch regarding an old FOI


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 23, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Pretty good of them to get in touch regarding an old FOI



Only because the Information Commissioner lent on them.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh right, I thought their old decision stood because at that time it was correct and the recent reversal was due to a policy change


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 23, 2015)

The Portuguese deli is going to be closed very soon I think. They were selling the shelves that are normally in the middle of the shop when I walked past yesterday.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> The Portuguese deli is going to be closed very soon I think. They were selling the shelves that are normally in the middle of the shop when I walked past yesterday.


It's definitely going as a result of the tripling of the eventual rents and a combination of a change in demographic and people shopping online more.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2015)

Gentrification and rising rents force Brixton deli to close

Rents are to rise from £21sq ft to £53sq ft by the sixth year after renovation. 

Roughly a doubling, in real terms.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2015)

Jose is writing a piece for Buzz about the end of his store. It fucking sucks.

And as for this quote fron the Standard:

" Jack Hopkins, Lambeth cabinet member for jobs and growth, said: “I have lobbied hard on behalf of businesses who have been in negotiations with their landlord Network Rail."

Yeah. I bet you did. Really fucking hard. That's why all the traders speak so highly of you.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 25, 2015)

editor said:


> "Jack Hopkins, Lambeth cabinet member for jobs and growth, said: “I have lobbied hard on behalf of businesses who have been in negotiations with their landlord Network Rail."
> 
> Yeah. I bet you did. Really fucking hard. That's why all the traders speak so highly of you.



Hopefully we will see how hard Jacko has been lobbying when Network Rail finally get to answer the FoI.

Remember how Jacko said that he first knew about the planned evictions in November, ahead of the traders finding out in February. This timeline is the one to keep an eye on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Jose is writing a piece for Buzz about the end of his store. It fucking sucks.
> 
> And as for this quote fron the Standard:
> 
> ...



Yep. Everyone in south London knows that calling someone a "cunt" is a mark of respect.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Jose is writing a piece for Buzz about the end of his store. It fucking sucks.
> 
> And as for this quote fron the Standard:
> 
> ...



And the negotiations with NR about the "Brixton Central Masterplan" ( that is the area covering Pop and nearby arches) between Lambeth Council and NR still continue minus input from the local community which stopped at the end of last year.

I am sure that those of us who took part in the consultation on the Brixton Central Masterplan were told that there would be follow up meeting. Never happened.

Those who took part in the consultations were used as consultation fodder.

As someone pointed out to me the Council could, because of the way that the shopkeepers are being treated, pull out of any talks with NR on the "regeneration" of the area. This is the leverage that the Council could use. But choose not to.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

Really sad news. A&C closes for good on Saturday. 

Brixton’s A&C Deli: the inside story of a small business destroyed by gentrification, Network Rail & Lambeth Council


----------



## bimble (Sep 30, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Hopefully we will see how hard Jacko has been lobbying when Network Rail finally get to answer the FoI.
> 
> Remember how Jacko said that he first knew about the planned evictions in November, ahead of the traders finding out in February. This timeline is the one to keep an eye on.



That's really interesting, your Information request. 
 I see NR replied saying "I can confirm that your request is being processed under the terms of the Freedom of information Act 2000. I will endeavour to respond to you as soon as possible and in any event by 23 April 2015." 
Any news ?


----------



## bimble (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh, I've had a scroll now, I see they tried to refuse your request claiming that correspondence between NR & Lambeth was a commercial and not a public interest issue. That's almost funny.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 30, 2015)

bimble said:


> That's really interesting, your Information request.
> I see NR replied saying "I can confirm that your request is being processed under the terms of the Freedom of information Act 2000. I will endeavour to respond to you as soon as possible and in any event by 23 April 2015."
> Any news ?



This is now being treated as a new request. A date of 21 October has been given as to when I can reasonably expect a reply. This will probably be a refusal again, although the grounds for doing so have been tightened following the decision that all NR operations are now open to FoI's.

If this happens, then I can appeal, then go down the Information Commissioner route once again, and then finally ask my MP to get involved.

I really do think that it is in the public interest for people to be able to see the communication between NR and Lambeth Council that led to the eviction notices being sent out in February. We know that the Arches were the subject of a 'consultation' by the Council with residents. I want to see evidence that the Council stuck to these consultation findings when NR came knocking.


----------



## bimble (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes. I'm really interested also because this is being rolled out here in Loughborough Junction next (the evictions, renovations etc) and the realationship between NR, their interests, and Lambeth's big "Loughborough Junction Plan' for the area is certainly close but hard to untangle.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 30, 2015)

And Herne Hill


----------



## aussw9 (Oct 1, 2015)

The piece on A&C is one of Buzz's best in my opinion. 

Already missing the deli, one of the first places I shopped when i moved here, an instant favourite. A great selection at reasonable prices. I hope they rise again elsewhere in SW9.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> The piece on A&C is one of Buzz's best in my opinion.
> 
> Already missing the deli, one of the first places I shopped when i moved here, an instant favourite. A great selection at reasonable prices. I hope they rise again elsewhere in SW9.


They won't be, sadly.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> I really do think that it is in the public interest for people to be able to see the communication between NR and Lambeth Council that led to the eviction notices being sent out in February. We know that the Arches were the subject of a 'consultation' by the Council with residents. I want to see evidence that the Council stuck to these consultation findings when NR came knocking.



At a local Forum meeting few nights ago and Brixton BID turned up. I find there relationship to this somewhat ambiguous. Said something about how NR would need to follow up discussions with individual traders in arches first then Brixton BID would work to make sure NR in the future took community benefit into account. Sounded like the Council ( Cllr Jacko thinking) rather than sticking up for the threatened traders.


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2015)

Have just been to say goodbye. Shelves very empty. Jose very positive though - has already got a job to go on to and is upbeat about the future


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 3, 2015)

Winot said:


> Have just been to say goodbye. Shelves very empty. Jose very positive though - has already got a job to go on to and is upbeat about the future


Did the same thing this morning. He looks almost relieved.


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Did the same thing this morning. He looks almost relieved.



Yes, he told me the NR issue has helped them reach a decision. They have been thinking of moving on for a few years.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2015)

It was moving last night. Sad and poignant. 

The last hours of Brixton’s A&C Continental Delicatessen – photos


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2015)

I am away and am actually quite glad i couldn't make it for the closing. Much too sad.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I am away and am actually quite glad i couldn't make it for the closing. Much too sad.


I was one of a handful of customers there right at the very end and it was a very sad occasion indeed. Another slab of Brixton gone forever.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I was one of a handful of customers there right at the very end and it was a very sad occasion indeed. Another slab of Brixton gone forever.


I will try to go to the party though. I want to give Jose and Bella my best wishes. Do you know when it is?


----------



## Winot (Oct 5, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I will try to go to the party though. I want to give Jose and Bella my best wishes. Do you know when it is?



Sat 17th, afternoon to late I think.


----------



## H.Sibtain (Oct 19, 2015)

So sad this lovely shop closed. If a corporate likes of COSTA or similar opens, please can we organise some kind of boycott?!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 21, 2015)

Not much of an update, but the FoI asking to see correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail is still progressing. The time period for a response has now been extended.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2015)

The shop reopens!












The custard tarts are back! Brixton Pound take over the old A&C deli in Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Network Rail have posted out an A4 leaflet to local residents inviting them to a consultation at Brixton Rec Friday 6th November or Saturday 7th November
I have posted details on the planning thread here Brixton/LJ Planning - new/current "consultations"


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Network Rail have posted out an A4 leaflet to local residents inviting them to a consultation at Brixton Rec Friday 6th November or Saturday 7th November
> I have posted details on the planning thread here Brixton/LJ Planning - new/current "consultations"


I got one of them too....

"Stepped rents" is a great way of saying, "heftily increased rents."

And this bit is telling too: we will be looking to attract businesses "which will maintain the area as a popular visitor destination..."


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2015)

editor said:


> I got one of them too....
> "Stepped rents" is a great way of saying, "heftily increased rents."
> And this bit is telling too: we will be looking to attract businesses "which will maintain the area as a popular visitor destination..."


The stepped rent thing is bizarre in an intellectual sense. A further example of financialisation of the property market. In an era of no inflation (supposedly) there ought to be no need for stepped rents. The government own Network Rail - shouldn't "Kate" or "Helen" be getting Jeremy Corbyn to raise this as a concern at PMQs?

On you your second point I would suggest that the only people attracted to a homogenised retail area are captive audiences such as passengers at airports.


----------



## Baron (Nov 2, 2015)

There is an open meeting this coming Friday and Saturday at the Brixton Rec, hosted by Network Rail to get the public feedback on their future plans with the arches. EVERYBODY WELCOME!


----------



## Carpet shop (Nov 2, 2015)

Baron said:


> There is an open meeting this coming Friday and Saturday at the Brixton Rec, hosted by Network Rail to get the public feedback on their future plans with the arches. EVERYBODY WELCOME!


Hopefully lots of people can call in and ask Network Rail why are they increasing the rent by over 350% ( year 7 = £950 per week for a single Arch ) if they want us to return , why they're not quoting rent increases for the pawnbrokers or William Hill betting shop as they have a 'special arrangement ' whatever that means !


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Carpet shop said:


> Hopefully lots of people can call in and ask Network Rail why are they increasing the rent by over 350% ( year 7 = £950 per week for a single Arch ) if they want us to return , why they're not quoting rent increases for the pawnbrokers or William Hill betting shop as they have a 'special arrangement ' whatever that means !


Its because Network Rail (or its executives) are usurious bastards like William Hills and the Pawn Pron Shops. Birds of a feather and all that.
There is career transferability to consider as well. When Jeremy  takes control these prats will probably be sending their CVs to William Hills etc.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 2, 2015)

If they're trying to gentrify the arches, why would a betting shop and a pawnbrokers be allowed to stay?!!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 2, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> If they're trying to gentrify the arches, why would a betting shop and a pawnbrokers be allowed to stay?!!


because well need to hock our jewelry or win a bet to afford to eat arround here soon...


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Did you know William Hills run all the outside broadcasting for the BBC. Things have got that bad in this country.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Did you know William Hills run all the outside broadcasting for the BBC. Things have got that bad in this country.



How do they mean?  what do they run?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> How do they mean?  what do they run?


All sorts. Proms. TV from Media City. BBC World for all know.
Read this then comment.
Satellite Information Services - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh sis, I know those guys. Didn't realise they had their origin in betting shops


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Oh sis, I know those guys. Didn't realise they had their origin in betting shops


I knew you wouldn't read it. Not as far as paragraph 3. 

"SIS is owned by Ladbrokes 23%, Caledonia Investments 22.5%, Alternateport Limited 20.5%, William Hill Organisation 19.5%, Fred Done (co-owner of Betfred bookmakers) 7.5% and Tote 6%. Minor shareholdings are also held by Leicester Racecourse Holdings Limited, The Bibury Club Limited (Salisbury), Stratford-on-Avon Racecourse Co. Ltd., Thirsk Racecourse Ltd., Catterick Racecourse Company Ltd. and Frontrelay Ltd."


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 2, 2015)

I did read it. Even the bit you posted 
￼



> It was formed in 1986 when bookmakers took the opportunity to broadcast live racing in their shops for the first time


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I did read it. Even the bit you posted
> ￼


So. Are you a Birtist Dalek? Blue SKY thinking and all that!


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 3, 2015)

I have no idea what means


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I have no idea what means


No wasn't clear clever and succinct. The time has passed.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2015)

Network Rail have generously allocated a massive 8 hours of their precious time for a "drop in consultation exhibition for the local community” at the Brixton Recreation Centre, where locals will be invited to view their proposed designs and ‘future retail uses’ of the properties.
Friday 6th Nov 3pm-7pm
Saturday 7th Nov 10am-2pm

#ourbrixton will be popping in too: 
#OurBrixton to visit Network Rail’s ‘Drop-In Consultation’ at the Brixton Rec, Sat 7th Nov, noon


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Network Rail have generously allocated a massive 8 hours of their precious time for a "drop in consultation exhibition for the local community” at the Brixton Recreation Centre, where locals will be invited to view their proposed designs and ‘future retail uses’ of the properties.
> Friday 6th Nov 3pm-7pm
> Saturday 7th Nov 10am-2pm
> 
> ...



Lambeth Council generously allocated a massive FIVE hours to the exhibition for the companies tendering for the "master-planning" contract for Cressingham's "regeneration".


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2015)

looks like we're getting a triangle, is that similar to a quarter?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2015)

bimble said:


> View attachment 79283
> looks like we're getting a triangle, is that similar to a quarter?


What is this new firm "Signage" set to be the monopolist supplier of wine bars etc?
Does Marx have anything to say about monopolists? Gramsci


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't worry a bit, they're going to make sure that its just as unique and varied as it's always been, see?


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2015)

Commercial Estate - Network Rail Property


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2015)

bimble said:


> View attachment 79287
> Commercial Estate - Network Rail Property


I'm thinking they could start on Coldharbour Lane itself, by demolishing 250-320 Coldharbour Lane - formerly Victoria Terrace.
The arches behind could then be opened up into a multi-level mega bistro disco: teuchter and Crispy etc could have their wish of widening the road.

This would link in with Taylor Wimpey's triple tower scheme. The whole thing would be barmy enough to be Cressingham Gardens on stilts.
Lambeth Regen would love it. Though not Doug Black (if he is doing his job properly).


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't want to widen the road, just get rid of car parking


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2015)

Busy scenes at the consultation today:




























Save Brixton Arches campaigners crowd into Network Rail consultation


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2015)

bimble said:


> View attachment 79283
> looks like we're getting a triangle, is that similar to a quarter?



Or perhaps a zone inside a quarter?
Who knows, there may be a few squares, too!


----------



## Carpet shop (Nov 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or perhaps a zone inside a quarter?
> Who knows, there may be a few squares, too!


Very interesting that William Hill and H T Pawnbrokers aren't affected as they have a ' no eviction ' lease


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2015)

Carpet shop said:


> Very interesting that William Hill and H T Pawnbrokers aren't affected as they have a ' no eviction ' lease


I asked someone at the rec thing about that today and he said it is just a mistake / misunderstanding, coincidence etc that those two have leases that run uninterrupted till sometime in the 2020s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2015)

Carpet shop said:


> Very interesting that William Hill and H T Pawnbrokers aren't affected as they have a ' no eviction ' lease



I'm not surprised about William Hill, as they've always negotiated as long-term leases as they can possibly get - makes sense when you're a large chain and have a competent set of lawyers working for you making sure you get maximum bang-for-buck. The pawnbrokers surprises me, though. I reckon that's one that slipped through Network Rail's net, and that some office-wallah at NR got a proverbial bollock-roasting for it.


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The pawnbrokers surprises me, though. I reckon that's one that slipped through Network Rail's net, and that some office-wallah at NR got a proverbial bollock-roasting for it.


Yep the man did say 'we don't want them' , about the pawnbrokers, he said they're doing well there and have refused any attempts to induce them to get out.


----------



## Baron (Nov 7, 2015)

Big PLC company's get to stay.  No loyalty by our landlords to tenants of over 40 years!  How about their family's?  How will this change their lives and futures?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2015)

bimble said:


> Yep the man did say 'we don't want them' , about the pawnbrokers, he said they're doing well there and have refused any attempts to induce them to get out.



I'm not surprised that they're "doing well", and not just from the usual working class suspects pawning their bling the week before payday. Pawnbroker use has shot up everywhere, across the class divide.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2015)

Baron said:


> Big PLC company's get to stay.  No loyalty by our landlords to tenants of over 40 years!  How about their family's?  How will this change their lives and futures?



Big Business has no loyalty except to profit and to owners/shareholders, sadly. Most business empires were built on the back of grinding smaller businesses into the dust.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm not surprised that they're "doing well", and not just from the usual working class suspects pawning their bling the week before payday. Pawnbroker use has shot up everywhere, across the class divide.


Have you figures or evidence to back that up? With the price of gold plummeting and online payday loan companies getting ever more popular I would suspect pawnbroker use has gone down in the last 2 years or so. Happy to be corrected here though.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 7, 2015)

A+C spear headed the campaign at the beginning of the protest regarding the eviction/ relocation. Does any one know how much they
received to move on? Network Rail definitely uped the cash packages to some business after all the protest/ public out cry. One business
owner in the arches has be offered a rather substantial amount of money to move on or slightly less, to come back after the refurb and to
keep doing the same thing with his rent rising to a market value over 7 years.


----------



## bimble (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Have you figures or evidence to back that up?
> With the price of gold plummeting and online payday loan companies getting ever more popular I would suspect pawnbroker use has gone down in the last 2 years or so. Happy to be corrected here though.


Why am I doing this at 1am ? Does seem to be a slump a couple of years ago but their stocks look happy again now (the chain of pawnbrokers).

 
H&T GROUP PLC ORD 5P  - London Stock Exchange


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2015)

bimble said:


> Why am I doing this at 1am ? Does seem to be a slump a couple of years ago but their stocks look happy again now (the chain of pawnbrokers).
> View attachment 79323
> H&T GROUP PLC ORD 5P  - London Stock Exchange


No so good at Albemarle & Bond round the corner in Brixton Road
*Albemarle & Bond Holdings Plc - in Creditors' Voluntary Liquidation Albemarle & Bond Jewellers & Pawnbrokers Limited and Herbert Brown & Son Limited - both in Administration (together "the Companies")*

Mike Jervis, Peter Dickens, Toby Underwood and Stuart Maddison were appointed as joint administrators (“the Administrators”) of the Companies on 25 March 2014. The Companies trade as Albemarle Bond and Herbert Brown.  

The group is the second largest pawnbroker in the UK, serving over 100,000 customers.  It provides a wide range of services for customers looking to access cash, including pawnbroking, gold buying, cheque cashing and unsecured lending. It also provides foreign exchange services and acts as a jewellery retailer.

As a result of the decline in gold prices, 40 of the group’s pop-up stores were closed in 2013.  Against this backdrop, efforts to turnaround the business have proved unsuccessful, which has led to the Companies filing for administration.

The Administrators are pleased to announce that on 15 April 2014 the majority of the business and assets of the Companies were sold to Promethean Investments LLP, preserving over 600 jobs. All 120,000 pledged items remain safe and available for customers to redeem.

etc etc

As you can see from the above this is connected with the poor performance of Gold on the World Markets.

Maybe H & T never got into all that "Let us buy all your Gold for 2p" thing? Or maybe they did - and that caused their slump two years ago?


----------



## bimble (Nov 8, 2015)

It looks like those ones who are going bust (albermarle & bond) only deal in gold & jewellery whilst the H&T people say on their website "we buy almost anything", including electronics, cars, whatever you've got.
https://www.handt.co.uk/we-buy-almost-anything


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Have you figures or evidence to back that up? With the price of gold plummeting...



Because we all know that ALL bling is gold, right?  



> ...and online payday loan companies getting ever more popular I would suspect pawnbroker use has gone down in the last 2 years or so. Happy to be corrected here though.



That'd be the same payday loan companies who are either retrenching or closing down because of recent regulation, would it?
I've read articles in _The Guardian, Daily Telegraph, Independent_ and _Standard_ in the past two years or so all making the same claim - that pawnbrokers and companies like Crack Converters are thriving, while the payday loan market is spiralling down since their interest rates were capped in January.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because we all know that ALL bling is gold, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But gold is the probably the only bling that counts to pawnbrokers given most people will have a least a small amount of it and it's high value and easily converted to hard cash. But you don't have figures to back it up so we can agree you are wrong and we'll move on.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> That'd be the same payday loan companies who are either retrenching or closing down because of recent regulation, would it?


I think Albemarle was more of a jeweller/pawnbroker which someone tried to turn into chain.
Sort of like a usurious version of Jessops. And like Jessops over expanded, then found themselves in trouble at the bank due to insufficient asset cover.

That's my take on it but I am no expert either - as is betokened by regular offers of Vanquis credit cards which means I (or my address) are highly uncreditworthy.


----------



## bimble (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> But gold is the probably the only bling that counts to pawnbrokers


 Looks like the way to make money is to agree to buy pretty much anything that's re-sellable off people who are desperate for a bit of cash just as long as you make sure you give them a really small about of money for their goods?


----------



## bimble (Nov 8, 2015)

Does anybody know what NR are planning to do with the really really tiny shops the half a little arch ones like the music shop?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> But gold is the probably the only bling that counts to pawnbrokers given most people will have a least a small amount of it and it's high value and easily converted to hard cash.



So, not "marque" watches or the like then, to give but one example?



> But you don't have figures to back it up so we can agree you are wrong and we'll move on.



I'll bear your new-found fervour for supporting data in mind.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'll bear your new-found fervour for supporting data in mind.


Thank you. It will be easier for those of us who believe you normally talk out of your arse


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2015)

bimble said:


> Looks like the way to make money is to agree to buy pretty much anything that's re-sellable off people who are desperate for a bit of cash just as long as you make sure you give them a really small about of money for their goods?



Pawnbrokers have always been about more than gold jewellery. Back in the '70s and '80s there was one on Northcote Rd, SW11 that loaned on antique furniture, one on Fulham Palace Rd that lent on art, even one in Tooting that lent on new and newish cars. I'm sure such places are still around, albeit they probably don't operate High St premises any more.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Thank you. It will be easier for those of us who believe you normally talk out of your arse



"Those of us"?
Have you had numerous PMs of support then, or are you extrapolating "like"s to mean support for your beliefs?

In the interests of establishing your supporting data for your claims of "us", you understand.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2015)

bimble said:


> Does anybody know what NR are planning to do with the really really tiny shops the half a little arch ones like the music shop?



Haven't heard anything, but it's likely to be the same treatment as elsewhere, unless the lessee has a particularly chunky break clause in their lease (unlikely ).


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Those of us"?
> Have you had numerous PMs of support then, or are you extrapolating "like"s to mean support for your beliefs?
> 
> In the interests of establishing your supporting data for your claims of "us", you understand.


Don't worry there are plenty but seeing as you will bear my request in mind in future we're good for now


----------



## bimble (Nov 8, 2015)

One of the worst things about NR's plans are how all of the spaces that are now subdivided into lots of little different shops are shown in their refurbishment plans as single units, so in effect it looks like a hundred different really small retailers who are currently sharing the rent will be replaced by about 10 spacious new shops / bistros.


----------



## bimble (Nov 12, 2015)

What am I looking at here,  more aggressive tidying up ? 
http://futurebrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/20150727-design-proposals.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Nov 12, 2015)

bimble said:


> What am I looking at here,  more aggressive tidying up ?
> http://futurebrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/20150727-design-proposals.pdf


That area has benefited from the Townscape Heritage Initiative remember.
Pictures for the National Lottery who might find it more aesthetic than what is actually there?


----------



## bimble (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm still not sure who is this in aid of (the gazebos and the less market stalls etc?)
Plus. Look! Anti-piss paint is a thing.


----------



## Angellic (Nov 12, 2015)

bimble said:


> I'm still not sure who is this in aid of (the gazebos and the less market stalls etc?)
> Plus. Look! Anti-piss paint is a thing.
> View attachment 79497



I saw something about the paint recently.  Here's one article.

Relief as San Francisco tests out urine-repellent paint


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 18, 2015)

Once again, not much of an update, but the FoI asking to see correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail is still ongoing. It has been delayed until December, but is still being considered.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 19, 2016)

I've finally got a response for the FoI. It took a rejection, an internal review, and then approaching the Information Commissioner to receive some of the correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network. 10MB of data has been sent over. A lot of it is redacted. Network Rail state that some information has been withheld.

It's an awful lot of correspondence to got through. I've tried to put together a timeline for Brixton Buzz.

Some of the key points that stand out for me:

Lambeth Council was holding site meetings with Network Rail in August 2014. Cllr Jack Hopkins has stated on the record that he didn't know about the evictions until November 2014. Local traders were finally told in February 2015. That's five months of being kept in the dark for Brixton businesses 

It is also worth stating that correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network Rail about the evictions could have been taking place even earlier. August 2014 is the date in which the FoI was framed.

Someone at Lambeth Council talks of the 'political imperative strengthened' following the Labour landslide in the local elections.

Cllr Hopkins talks about 'holding off the rebel rousing' in December 2014, ahead of Network Rail going public in February 2015.

Joint media strategies against the backlash were organised between Lambeth Council and Network Rail. There is talk of 'shutting down' the issue by... not putting anyone up for interview.

I'm sure there are many other points to explore. We have published the full data trawl on the Buzz piece for others to go through.

What matters now is how the local traders respond. They already knew that they were up against Network Rail. But to also find out that Lambeth Council has been working closely with NR over the evictions?


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2016)

It's a brilliant piece of investigative journalism. In the absence of anyone else holding the all-powerful Lambeth to account, this kind of reporting is becoming more and more important. Well done!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 19, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> I've finally got a response for the FoI. It took a rejection, an internal review, and then approaching the Information Commissioner to receive some of the correspondence between Lambeth Council and Network. 10MB of data has been sent over. A lot of it is redacted. Network Rail state that some information has been withheld.
> 
> It's an awful lot of correspondence to got through. I've tried to put together a timeline for Brixton Buzz.
> 
> ...


Wow

This has to be a resignation issue for Hopkins?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 19, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Wow
> 
> This has to be a resignation issue for Hopkins?



That's about as likely as Jacko cutting his dick off.


----------



## Winot (Jan 19, 2016)

Is it possible to put in a very specific FOI asking for a copy of the notes from the Sept 2014 Hopkins/NR meeting referred to?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 19, 2016)

Winot said:


> Is it possible to put in a very specific FOI asking for a copy of the notes from the Sept 2014 Hopkins/NR meeting referred to?



The response would no doubt come back that no notes were taken. It sounds like it was an informal meeting, and certainly not an one the record piece of Council business.

Which seems to happen quite a lot...

I know of some Cllr's who now use personal email addresses for some correspondence. This gets around those pesky types putting in FoI's.


----------



## bimble (Jan 19, 2016)

They really should have stuck to face to face meetings under an arch somewhere.

What does the last sentence on this email mean ? (doc 45)
Who is looking after 'the politicoes' ? 




(Underneath are a list of shiny happy press-release statements about the good intentions of NR etc.)


----------



## Winot (Jan 19, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> The response would no doubt come back that no notes were taken. It sounds like it was an informal meeting, and certainly not an one the record piece of Council business.
> 
> Which seems to happen quite a lot...



Looks like the intention was to produce a note:


----------



## Winot (Jan 19, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> I know of some Cllr's who now use personal email addresses for some correspondence. This gets around those pesky types putting in FoI's.



Didn't work for Hillary...


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 19, 2016)

Tricky Skills : terrific reporting, imho you should be bouncing copies of all this stuff straight to Private Eye Rotten Boroughs and even 'the competition' (S London Post, local news radio + tv etc as well) so they can join in giving NR / Lambeth a good going over.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2016)

I have to thank them for my new tag line.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 19, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Tricky Skills : terrific reporting, imho you should be bouncing copies of all this stuff straight to Private Eye Rotten Boroughs and even 'the competition' (S London Post, local news radio + tv etc as well) so they can join in giving NR / Lambeth a good going over.



Thanks.

Private Eye are already on to it, apparently.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Cllr Jack Hopkins has stated on the record that he didn't know about the evictions until November 2014.



Are you referring to this statement or another one?







He says that November was when he was first told they were "actually going to do something". The files suggest he may have known that NR were looking at the possibility of doing something with the arches previous to that, but that's not quite the same thing is it?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 19, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Are you referring to this statement or another one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please read the Buzz piece.

Ta.

"We are willing to give Jacko the benefit of the doubt here. It might simply be that the site visits for August didn’t mention the evictions; or it might even be that the redacted source at the Town Hall didn’t tell Cllr Hopkins about the plans back in August – _a move that would show tremendous disrespect for a high ranking Cabinet member_."


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Please read the Buzz piece.
> 
> Ta.
> 
> "We are willing to give Jacko the benefit of the doubt here. It might simply be that the site visits for August didn’t mention the evictions; or it might even be that the redacted source at the Town Hall didn’t tell Cllr Hopkins about the plans back in August – _a move that would show tremendous disrespect for a high ranking Cabinet member_."



I have read it.




			
				Brixton Buzz said:
			
		

> We are being *extremely generous* to Jacko by going along with his claim that he first new about the planned evictions in November 2014, despite official correspondence between the Council – _for which he serves as a senior Cabinet member_ – and Network Rail taking place two months earlier.



You have worded things in such a way that you don't actually accuse him of lying but (my bold) imply that it's unlikely he's telling the truth.

It looks fairly simple to me - he likely knew NR were thinking of doing something with the arches prior to November 2014 (because they made a pre-planning enquiry to Lambeth, normal for any development) but didn't know they were "actually going to do anything" until that point. That's what he says and I don't see any evidence to suggest he was lying, nor is there any need to invoke a theory about sources at Lambeth keeping information from him.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 19, 2016)

What was the councillor's comment in response to this story?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2016)

As someone who took part in the consultation meetings for the Central Brixton site ( The arches, the Pop Brixton site, The Rec after reading Tricky Skills excellent article I am really pissed off. Tricky Skills has done a service for local democracy.

Its now proven that the Council have been working closely with NR to try to minimise any adverse publicity that the eviction of the arches might produce. The redacted senior officers have a lot to answer for. I expect some of them attended the consultation meetings for Brixton Central Masterplan giving us all the guff about how we are all in it together "co-producing" a masterplan for the Central Brixton site.

That should not be the role of a local authority. Lambeth have a role in planning. They also deal with planning applications. They have forgotten its there role imo to stick up for the people not big organisations like NR. BTW I thought dealing with planning applications was supposed to be non political?

What was the point of attending all those consultation meeting?

Whatever the exact date that Cllr Jacko knew about the evictions he said ( and I heard him say it at a meeting) that he knew about it before Christmas. We who gave up our free time were never told.

We who attended were kept in the dark. There never was a follow up meeting.

On the 15th January this is what NR say to the Council:







This is bollocks. The consultation on the masterplan was not a "different animal".  I remember people saying they wanted to retain existing business. That the diversity of the present business is something the liked etc. NR were present at these meetings and said nothing whilst they were emailing officers about there plans.

I was used as consultation fodder whilst senior officers in Lambeth, with Cllr Jackos knowledge , were discussing the destruction of an important well loved part of Brixton community.

Cllr Jacko said on record as saying November at least he knew this . Therefore he knew what was senior officers and NR were discussing as he was copied into emails. And he didnt tell us the people he is supposed to represent and who he encouraged to take an active role in supposedly co producing a masterplan. Remember his blog piece about getting involved or being left out?



> My challenge to you is find out what’s going on, make sure your voice is heard or sit back and let it pass you by. It’s your future.





> Whose future is it anyway? Get involved or lose out….



What a load of bollox.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2016)

Its worth sticking up here High Definition comment at end of Jasons article:


> Another thanks to Brixton Buzz for taking this up.
> 
> I think some of the most revealing documents you unearthed are in Annex 5. This shows that Network Rail sent Lambeth a request for pre-application planning advice for what they call the Triangle Site (i.e. arches bordered by Station Road, Atlantic Road and Pope’s Road) on 27th August. Network Rail’s letter requesting the advice isn’t included in the Annex, but it does include Lambeth’s formal response (letter dated 9th October). From this it’s clear that Lambeth officers were aware as early as August that Network Rail were planning to carry out work in the arches, including knocking smaller arches together, which would involve displacing existing tenants.
> 
> ...


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2016)

More interested in a comment from the councillor - or have I missed it?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2016)

leanderman said:


> More interested in a comment from the councillor - or have I missed it?



I wasn’t answering your question.

Perhaps you could ask a Cllr? If you would find there comment more interesting than whats posted here.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2016)

leanderman said:


> More interested in a comment from the councillor - or have I missed it?



I expect the Council response will be not to respond to Jasons article.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2016)

Sure. Usually a story like this carries a comment, or 'no comment', from the accused party.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Sure. Usually a story like this carries a comment, or 'no comment', from the accused party.



In this case it doesn’t. Not a problem for me.

If you are so concerned you could send the article to Jack and ask his opinion.

Lambeth have press officers who are paid to deal with this kind of thing. Lambeth is a powerful organisation it can look after itself. If Lambeth are so upset about Jasons article they can get the press officers to release a press release. Its what they are paid for.

A friend of mine who works in media once told me that one way to deal with adverse publicity is not to engage with it. As this will give it more credence. And you can end up with it more in the public eye. As well as being asked more questions.

(It looks like one of the tactics that Council and NR used.)


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> In this case it doesn’t. Not a problem for me.
> 
> If you are so concerned you could send the article to Jack and ask his opinion.
> 
> ...



I didn't publish the story - it's not my job to seek out a comment, no comment or refused to comment.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I didn't publish the story - it's not my job to seek out a comment, no comment or refused to comment.



Neither is its Jasons. He is not paid to do any of this hunting around getting FOIs and reading pages of pdf and then summarising it for others like me to read.

As I said Lambeth has the resources to respond if they want.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2016)

I find stories more credible when comment has been sought.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I find stories more credible when comment has been sought.


Feel free to add that much needed 'credibility' by contacting the councillor yourself, although don't be surprised if you don't get an answer.

I think Jason has done a real service to the community here. If only others - particularly the ones on the sidelines who are so quick to snipe and nitpick - were prepared to get off their arses and put so much time and energy into holding Lambeth to account on matters that are of real importance.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Sure. Usually a story like this carries a comment, or 'no comment', from the accused party.


I agree in a way - but surely Urban 75 posters/commentators are giving a personal opinion.

Regarding Brixton Buzz - I've always thought of this as a sort of half-way house between comment and factual reporting. It is not claiming to be the journal of record, like say the South London Press might have done in its hey-day when it was an independent local paper.

I think I share your feeling on one point however. Name calling of councillors is disrespectful. I was a councillor once, and I think that jibes at councillors are not good, because they actually aim to hurt and in a way perhaps evocative of playground bullying.

Jason is doing a good job - but I think if he wants to curl his lip at Jack Hopkins he should remember that Jack Hopkins is Councillor Hopkins (or Mr Hopkins) - unless by clear mutual understanding (i.e. "Paddy" Ashdown).

Allocating a disrespectful nick-name is all very well, but it is also a form of "ad hominem" that is personalising the issue - which I'm sure none of us want to do!


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 21, 2016)

I agree with CH1. The issue is not what posters/commentators are entitled to do. They can be as partisan as they like. The issue is how persuasive they are when they present what is clearly only one side of the story.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Regarding Brixton Buzz - I've always thought of this as a sort of half-way house between comment and factual reporting. It is not claiming to be the journal of record,



We have been told by one of its principle writers that it's going to be "invaluable to future historians and researchers" though


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2016)

teuchter said:


> We have been told by one of its principle writers that it's going to be "invaluable to future historians and researchers" though


Of course it will. The Anglo Saxon chronicles are too. Are you suggesting they are written from a dispassionate perspective?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 21, 2016)

It'll certainly be a gold mine to any future PhD candidate writing a thesis entitled "The Drinking Culture of One Small Bit of London in the Early 21st Century"


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> It'll certainly be a gold mine to any future PhD candidate writing a thesis entitled "The Drinking Culture of One Small Bit of London in the Early 21st Century"


If they were allowed to write such a thesis. Potentially counts as "radicalisation".
Universities not so free these days I hear.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> I agree with CH1. The issue is not what posters/commentators are entitled to do. They can be as partisan as they like. The issue is how persuasive they are when they present what is clearly only one side of the story.



Jason has put links to all the pdfs that he got through the FOI.

Perhaps you could go through them to give another side to the story.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> It'll certainly be a gold mine to any future PhD candidate writing a thesis entitled "The Drinking Culture of One Small Bit of London in the Early 21st Century"



Along with other sources yes Brixton Buzz and Urban75 would be good material to write a thesis on the political culture/ social history of one small bit of London. 

Just read a book ( originally a PHD thesis) on the English Civil War in the Devon and Cornwall. Looking at one small area of a larger whole can provide a different angle to see larger political events and how they effect the ordinary person. Rather than focusing on the major figures.  

Same goes for the recent work on the Easter Rising in Ireland. 

So yes it would be a goldmine. 

The problem with internet based sources is the possibility the may just be lost or be unattainable due to changes in technology.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> It'll certainly be a gold mine to any future PhD candidate writing a thesis entitled "The Drinking Culture of One Small Bit of London in the Early 21st Century"



As Network Rail have made much more clear there plans for the arches have you come to a decision whether you support the existing shopkeepers?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 21, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> As Network Rail have made much more clear there plans for the arches have you come to a decision whether you support the existing shopkeepers?



Not seen the developments. What has NR said now?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Not seen the developments. What has NR said now?



Its in the Brixton Buzz article.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Not seen the developments. What has NR said now?



That in six years' time, through phasing, rents will have roughly doubled in inflation-adjusted terms.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2016)

leanderman said:


> That in six years, through phasing, rents will have roughly doubled in inflation-adjusted terms.


Does it mention when the rents were increased to the current levels so that a per annum rate can be calculated?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 22, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Does it mention when the rents were increased to the current levels so that a per annum rate can be calculated?



The only time I have seen the rental figures was in an Evening Standard story.

_'Network Rail revealed that rents at Brixton arches will go from a current average of £21 sq ft to £52.89 six years after the renovation is completed.'
_
No idea how that compares locally


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2016)

leanderman said:


> The only time I have seen the rental figures was in an Evening Standard story.
> 
> _'Network Rail revealed that rents at Brixton arches will go from a current average of £21 sq ft to £52.89 six years after the renovation is completed.'
> _
> No idea how that compares locally


No idea what the current rate should be. I was just wondering when the current rent of 21 was set.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 22, 2016)

Be useful to know how long ago they were set at ~£21 and what current market rate is as a comparison. Otherwise you could say "they're raising the rent to Blue pounds a week! Blue! Can you fucking believe it?!" and I'd still not know if it was a criminal rent hike.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2016)

Here's something (draft statement I think) from the NR/Lambeth correspondence, where NR state their position on rent levels. They claim that rents have not been increased for some time whilst the refurb of the arches has been in the offing.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2016)

That's almost as vague really. Although I suppose it differs from one unit to the next.

It also suggests that the £52.89 rent will not be across the board for all units (as you'd expect), so it is not clear whether that figure is the higher, lower or median rent.

I think I read that prime prime Brixton high street is over £90.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2016)

I've just spent some time reading through all the documents from the FOI.

It's clear that there's a lot of (largely informal) communication between Lambeth and NR discussing PR strategy and how things are being reported in the media.

To what extent this is acceptable is I guess a matter of opinion.

On the one hand I can see that you might say that Lambeth councillors should be representing the interests of their consituents and the arches businesses and therefore should keep a distance from NR, only communicating with them formally and having nothing to do with how NR deal with the media fallout from their proposals.

On the other hand, you could say that in order to represent those interests it's fair enough to try and set up a less formal level of communication with NR to try and work with them in a more co-operative way to persuade them to provide support to their tenants through the process, and for Lambeth to try and offer them hep in doing this. There are some emails in the correspondence that show Lambeth doing this (which weren't included in the Buzz narrative). I've included a couple below.

Also, if Lambeth are getting a lot of pressure to comment on the arches issue and what they are doing about it, I can see that they want to have as much info as they can about what NR is planning. That doesn't seem unreasonable, and is another reason they would want to keep in close contact with them. There seems to be plenty of evidence in the documents that this was going on - Lambeth asking NR what their latest position is on various issues.

In one of their emails they state that this is a landlord/tenant issue. I think their position is that there's only so much they can do on a formal level - ie there's a limit on what they can force NR to do (outside of planning policy issues, and their comments regarding that are contained in their reponse to the planning pre-enquiry included within the FOI docs). So, I can see that developing a closer relationship with NR is one way of influencing their actions outside of what they can actually enforce. I can see that Lambeth can offer a sort-of trade off where they can co-operate with the media strategy to some extent in return for NR perhaps making various concessions to keep them happy.

There are some exchanges where I feel that maybe the relationship appears a little cosy. I can see that for sure. Especially where those exchanges are presented selectively as is the case in the Brixton Buzz piece. I think it's fair to raise some eyebrows with regard to some of the comments.

I'd recommend anyone interested in gauging things in context reads through the whole set of documents rather than just what Brixton Buzz have presented. Of course we only see part of the story in any case due to all the redacted sections, and all the conversations that would have taken place by phone and in person.

Anyway here are a few extracts that I thought were interesting/significant in some way. These should be read along with the ones presented by BB, some of which I think are rightly highlighted.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2016)

As an aside this was kind of interesting too... I assume they are talking about the Deli?


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2016)

Excellent investigative journalism, teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2016)

Regarding what Lambeth can enforce through planning policy, by the way - this is the relevant part of their pre-planning response (much of the rest deals with appearance and streetscape).

This is where Lambeth can control the use of the units - what kind of businesses can occupy them. They have stated that some of NR's initial proposals would not comply.



I note the bit at the end -



> The  provision  of  ‘affordable   retail space’  is  also  a  concept  that  would  be  supported  in  Brixton  and  should  be  considered   further.  Discussion  with  the  Council’s  Neighbourhood  Regeneration  Team  ( )  is   recommended.



This is a bit vague. Implies that this provision is optional. It would be "supported". Maybe others can comment what this means in practice. It may be that it can be used as a kind of lever in negotiations when a full application is made.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2016)

leanderman said:


> That in six years' time, through phasing, rents will have roughly doubled in inflation-adjusted terms.


What happens if there is a "proper" economic downturn, rather than a faked up one designed to save the banks?

Does Network Rail go bust? Or maybe draw their horns in? 

This idea property companies (including PubCos) have that it is only right they force tenants into escalating rent agreements has become vicious.

When I bought my first property (in Effra Court) the ground rent was £20 pa for the first 33 years, £40 for the next and £60 for the final 33 years.

In the world of shops and offices it seems that despite there being officially zero inflation, property companies expect maybe 5% increases every year.

This is usury - and a sin. Where is the Pope I want to know?


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What happens if there is a "proper" economic downturn, rather than a faked up one designed to save the banks?
> 
> Does Network Rail go bust? Or maybe draw their horns in?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that ground rent is a great comparison for any other kind of rent, to be honest. There are loads of different ways to calculate it depending on which lease you read. It's very random.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2016)

Property companies expect whatever increases they can get away with can't they?

So the level of those increases depends on when and where they are. NR aren't pretending they are increasing their prices in line with inflation - they are increasing them because they think that tenants generally will be willing to pay more for a relatively prime location in Brixton than they would have ten or fifteen years ago.

If there's an economic downturn NR may have to decrease their rents and the amount of income they recieve from their property arm will reduce. I don't think they will go "bust" because they are state-owned and need to exist to keep the railways running. So that decrease in revenue would have to made up for either by increased state subsidy, increased rail ticket prices or a reduction in investment in railway infrastructure.

I'm not sure what proportion of NR's total revenue comes from their property arm - has that already been covered in this thread?


----------



## bimble (Jan 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure what proportion of NR's total revenue comes from their property arm - has that already been covered in this thread?



Apparently just 4% 
 
www.*networkrail*.co.uk/BusinessModel.pdf


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2016)

Not much but also not entirely insignificant. I wonder how much scope they think they have to increase that.


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Not much but also not entirely insignificant. I wonder how much scope they think they have to increase that.



They have said explicitly (haven't they?) that they are on a mission to maximise revenue from property.  It's an interesting question whether a publicly owned entity is in a different position to a private company when it comes to maximising revenue from its assets.  One interpretation is that NR offering tenancies to retail outlets at below market rents is a case of the public sector bailing out the private.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 22, 2016)

Winot said:


> They have said explicitly (haven't they?) that they are on a mission to maximise revenue from property.  It's an interesting question whether a publicly owned entity is in a different position to a private company when it comes to maximising revenue from its assets.  One interpretation is that NR offering tenancies to retail outlets at below market rents is a case of the public sector bailing out the private.



What about: When you buy a rail ticket you could tick a box saying you would pay an extra £1 to protect arches tenants around the country from market rents.


----------



## Carpet man (Feb 15, 2016)

leanderman said:


> What about: When you buy a rail ticket you could tick a box saying you would pay an extra £1 to protect arches tenants around the country from market rents.




ROUND 2 BEGINS : All the affected traders in Atlantic and Brixton Station Road received letters on Saturday from Solicitors acting on behalf of Network Rail telling them to vacate the Arches by August 19th


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> ROUND 2 BEGINS : All the affected traders in Atlantic and Brixton Station Road received letters on Saturday from Solicitors acting on behalf of Network Rail telling them to vacate the Arches by August 19th


Can you maybe email me more? Maybe a scan of the letter? I'd love to publicise this on Buzz. I'd love it even more if some real community resistance was stirred up too!
brixtonbuzz @ gmail.com


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2016)

leanderman said:


> What about: When you buy a rail ticket you could tick a box saying you would pay an extra £1 to protect arches tenants around the country from market rents.


Why make the poor pay more? It's a daft idea anyway, but if you think it would work, stick it on the price of first class tickets.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 18, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> ROUND 2 BEGINS : All the affected traders in Atlantic and Brixton Station Road received letters on Saturday from Solicitors acting on behalf of Network Rail telling them to vacate the Arches by August 19th



Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

Planning application is in: 16/00868/ful

Planning Statement (project outline) here: http://tinyurl.com/zpmble6


----------



## alcopop (Feb 19, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Planning application is in: 16/00868/ful
> 
> Planning Statement (project outline) here: http://tinyurl.com/zpmble6


This document is unavailable for viewing at this time.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

alcopop said:


> This document is unavailable for viewing at this time.


Try 16/00868/FUL	 |			  Refurbishment and redevelopment of railway arches between Brixton Road and Pope's Road along Brixton Station Road and Atlantic Road. Works include change of use of 9 arches and alterations to existing units to provide a mix of A1, A3 and A4 uses within 26 units and 13 kiosks; installation of new arch infills/shopfronts; creation of a new pedestrian link between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road through arches 577 and 604, refurbishment of the station walkthrough and associated works.				  |																	  Railway Arches 571 To 609 Facing Brixton Station Road And Atlantic Road Between Brixton Road And Popes Road London Lambeth SW9 and then click on documents. It's near the end of the list.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 19, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Try 16/00868/FUL	 |			  Refurbishment and redevelopment of railway arches between Brixton Road and Pope's Road along Brixton Station Road and Atlantic Road. Works include change of use of 9 arches and alterations to existing units to provide a mix of A1, A3 and A4 uses within 26 units and 13 kiosks; installation of new arch infills/shopfronts; creation of a new pedestrian link between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road through arches 577 and 604, refurbishment of the station walkthrough and associated works.				  |																	  Railway Arches 571 To 609 Facing Brixton Station Road And Atlantic Road Between Brixton Road And Popes Road London Lambeth SW9 and then click on documents. It's near the end of the list.


Cool cheers


----------



## Rushy (Feb 19, 2016)

There are some visualisations too. One looks unfortunately like it depicts a shop shortly after its contents have been thrown out on the pavement!


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

Design by Billy Blando for Anytown Planners Inc.  

 

I've added a piece here: Brixton arch traders given six months to leave as redevelopment planning application is submitted

There's no point objecting is there? Everything around here seems to be done and dusted.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

*sob


----------



## bimble (Feb 19, 2016)

the fucking red gold & green logo on that plate glass arch.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> the fucking red gold & green logo on that plate glass arch.


That's vibrancy, that is.


----------



## bimble (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm so sad. Brixton station rd is my favourite street, i walk into town that way almost every day.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm so sad. Brixton station rd is my favourite street, i walk into town that way almost every day.


It's going to be fucking AWFUL once these fuckers have finished with it. All those lovely little shops, cafes and restaurants will be gone and turned into a glossy boulevard to Pop Brixton and all the new shit private developments they're planning further along the road.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> It's going to be fucking AWFUL once these fuckers have finished with it. All those lovely little shops, cafes and restaurants will be gone and turned into a glossy boulevard to Pop Brixton and all the new shit private developments they're planning further along the road.



Is this  not true then? 

"After a year’s consultation, we are pleased that the majority of our 21 tenants have indicated that they wish to return to a refurbished unit on completion of the scheme."


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Is this  not true then?
> 
> "After a year’s consultation, we are pleased that the majority of our 21 tenants have indicated that they wish to return to a refurbished unit on completion of the scheme."


I'd like to see a breakdown on those numbers - and remember some of the arches were sublet. If we've lost ten, that's ten too many.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd like to see a breakdown on those numbers - and remember some of the arches were sublet. If we've lost ten, that's ten too many.


Some are worth keeping but some were not imho


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Some are worth keeping but some were not imho


Which ones aren't deemed worthy of survival by you and what would you like in their place? I suspect most of small cafes will go. Would you like to see them replaced by some artisan coffee Shoreditch brand, maybe?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks alright to me.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Which ones aren't deemed worthy of survival by you and what would you like in their place? I suspect most of small cafes will go. Would you like to see them replaced by some artisan coffee Shoreditch brand, maybe?


Don't be putting words into my mouth Mike! 

I could live without the Pawn broker, estate agent, massive carpet shop, the baron, tv and white goods off  the top of my head.

If they were replaced by literally anything I couldn't really care less.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 19, 2016)

sooo, that's not cash-grabbing homogenisation blandifying all the character out of Brixton at all, is it. Not at all. 
Look at all the plate glass. That is expensive to install and surely makes a unit harder to heat?
The whole thing looks like a transparent (ha!) attempt to justify jacked-up rents.
Even if "a majority" of sitting tenants express DESIRE to come back it doesn't mean they'll be viable with the massive new charges being gouged out of them.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Don't be putting words into my mouth Mike!
> 
> I could live without the Pawn broker, estate agent, massive carpet shop, the baron, tv and white goods off  the top of my head.
> 
> If they were replaced by literally anything I couldn't really care less.


You want to get rid of.. The Baron? Shame on you!


----------



## alcopop (Feb 19, 2016)

editor said:


> You want to get rid of.. The Baron? Shame on you!


That's not what I said. 

I don't care if the baron goes is my view.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2016)

alcopop said:


> After a year’s consultation, we are pleased that the majority of our 21 tenants have indicated that they wish to return to a refurbished unit on completion of the scheme


No amount of wishing will make those units affordable to the old tenants.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 19, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Even if "a majority" of sitting tenants express DESIRE to come back it doesn't mean they'll be viable with the massive new charges



Which are?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 19, 2016)

Crispy said:


> No amount of wishing will make those units affordable to the old tenants.


Have we got any further in actually finding out what the numbers are and how they compare to rents in other units nearby?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 19, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Have we got any further in actually finding out what the numbers are and how they compare to rents in other units nearby?



N Rail said the numbers are £21 sq ft now to £52.89 sq ft six years after completion. 

I have seen reports of Pop at £60 sq ft now. And prime high street at £90 sq ft. No idea if accurate.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 19, 2016)

leanderman said:


> N Rail said the numbers are £21 sq ft now to £52.89 sq ft six years after completion.
> 
> I have seen reports of Pop at £60 sq ft now. And prime high street at £90 sq ft. No idea if accurate.



So cynically now Lambeth has 'Pop Brixton' is on a roll and they'll probably have to move on in a couple of years, just when Network Rail have finished all the work they plan to do those Pop people will need some where to go 'Jack'. What a great plan by a great guy supporting all those small businesses.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 20, 2016)

"They Want Us Out" How Brixton's Railway Arches Have Become A Battleground In London's...


----------



## bimble (Feb 20, 2016)

alcopop said:


> That's not what I said.
> 
> I don't care if the baron goes is my view.


I do. Have never bought a bright green zoot suit in my life, or a pair of crocodile pointy brogues, but I like seeing them just the same.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 20, 2016)

alcopop said:


> That's not what I said.
> 
> I don't care if the baron goes is my view.



Lambeth and Network Rail both share your lack of caring


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2016)

alcopop said:


> "They Want Us Out" How Brixton's Railway Arches Have Become A Battleground In London's...


Network Rail and Lambeth come over like the fucking bastards they are. They're destroying long term independent businesses for short term profit. They don't give a fuck about the character of Brixton. Good article.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2016)

alcopop said:


> That's not what I said.
> 
> I don't care if the baron goes is my view.


Yes, I got the message. You don't care. Nice.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 20, 2016)

Fuck this is shit news.


----------



## Carpet man (Feb 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes, I got the message. You don't care. Nice.


Last year they clearly wanted to get rid of all of us but after 20,000 online signatures they revised their statement saying they wanted to maintain the diversity of Brixton ( NR don't give a shit about that lets me honest ! ) so the new rents quoted upon return double the existing and then creep up to over three times the present !


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks to the couple of readers that have stood up to my shop from all at "The Baron". We are a family business and we have been in Brixton for 
over 44 years now and have a strong following of loyal customers.  We had 4 shops in Brixton at one time and employed over 30 members of staff, giving time and money to local communities and charities and hold a strong membership in the Brixton Rotary club.  There are shops that sit in every local high street that we all look at and think "why are they there?", but they must be there for a reason.  
Before you criticize others think what impact that shop gives to others and not just what it does for you!  If you feel you wont miss us when Network Rail triple our rents, then guess what.... "we won't miss you either".

  Local shops hold local communities together.  I wonder how much time and money the pawn brokers give back to Brixton needy???


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

P.S   We are now into our second generation, my dad before me and I have been there for 22 years now and would like to keep going.  We have to say we are coming back for legal reasons but none of the independent shop keepers will be able to afford the new rents coming.


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

Stop typing all the negative stuff about people you don't know and get back upto Starbucks for another £6 coffee!


----------



## bimble (Feb 20, 2016)

Baron said:


> P.S   We are now into our second generation, my dad before me and I have been there for 22 years now and would like to keep going.  We have to say we are coming back for legal reasons but none of the independent shop keepers will be able to afford the new rents coming.



Hello Baron, great that you're here . 
A question: What does it mean when you said _"we have to say that we are coming back for legal reasons"_? Can you explain if that's something that NR have made you say or what does it mean?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2016)

Baron said:


> Thanks to the couple of readers that have stood up to my shop from all at "The Baron". We are a family business and we have been in Brixton for
> over 44 years now and have a strong following of loyal customers.  We had 4 shops in Brixton at one time and employed over 30 members of staff, giving time and money to local communities and charities and hold a strong membership in the Brixton Rotary club.  There are shops that sit in every local high street that we all look at and think "why are they there?", but they must be there for a reason.
> Before you criticize others think what impact that shop gives to others and not just what it does for you!  If you feel you wont miss us when Network Rail triple our rents, then guess what.... "we won't miss you either".
> 
> Local shops hold local communities together.  I wonder how much time and money the pawn brokers give back to Brixton needy???


Well said. Some people can't see past their own self interest and can only judge something's value by what they get out of it, and not what it means to the wider community.


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

We are looking at a massive legal battle ahead of us.   There are many facts regarding our eviction that the general public do not know. Network rail are making things very difficult for us.	Yes they have offered us some compensation but believe me the amount of money they have offered is ridiculous for any working business. What many people also don't know is that when we leave the shop We come back to completely empty shell. We have to then pay to have our shops put back together. Completely new shop fit will be needed. Anybody that has ever done that knows how much it costs. That little bit of money that Network Rail offering us doesn't even cover half that.


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

Before we even leave we lose money. You also have to ask why is network rail telling us to keep all financial dealings Private? What is there to hide? This is nothing to do with the regeneration of Brixton. This is all to do with increased rents and more revenue for network rail and Lambeth Council.


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

My rent will go up by 350% in six years. Who do you think that  benefits? Unfortunately due to the legal case approaching I can't say anymore.


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

All I can say is Live local, shop local.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2016)

Baron said:


> We are looking at a massive legal battle ahead of us.   There are many facts regarding our eviction that the general public do not know. Network rail are making things very difficult for us.	Yes they have offered us some compensation but believe me the amount of money they have offered is ridiculous for any working business. What many people also don't know is that when we leave the shop We come back to completely empty shell. We have to then pay to have our shops put back together. Completely new shop fit will be needed. Anybody that has ever done that knows how much it costs. That little bit of money that Network Rail offering us doesn't even cover half that.


If you fancy writing down your thoughts about this, I'd love to publish it on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

I like to have a meeting with you face-to-face if that's possible?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2016)

Baron said:


> I like to have a meeting with you face-to-face if that's possible?


Sure! I can pop around most days...


----------



## Baron (Feb 20, 2016)

That would be great. I appreciate it.See you soon many thanks.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 20, 2016)

Probably one of the worst effects will be the loss of the micro arches; making it much harder for local people without much capital to set up in business for themselves. I mean the variety of shops in the tiny spaces squeezed in either side of many of the arches. 

If people want to see an example of what it will look like there's Voltaire Road at Clapham North. Tidy but soulless.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 20, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Probably one of the worst effects will be the loss of the micro arches; making it much harder for local people without much capital to set up in business for themselves. I mean the variety of shops in the tiny spaces squeezed in either side of many of the arches.
> 
> If people want to see an example of what it will look like there's Voltaire Road at Clapham North. Tidy but soulless.



To each their own I guess; I like that bit of Clapham North. Although I do agree it is likely to make it harder for small badly funded businesses


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm so sad. Brixton station rd is my favourite street, i walk into town that way almost every day.



Its the last bit of Brixton I feel at home in. 

It provides affordable places for people to go. Its also shows how the multicultural diversity, that makes Brixton what it is, works. 

The only bits not affected are the shops/ cafes under the Rec.

Sad some posters here arent bothered.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> To each their own I guess; I like that bit of Clapham North. Although I do agree it is likely to make it harder for small badly funded businesses



Some time ago you said you could not have an opinion on all this until you had seen NR plans.

Do you support this planning application?


----------



## newbie (Feb 20, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Don't be putting words into my mouth Mike!
> 
> I could live without the Pawn broker, estate agent, massive carpet shop, the baron, tv and white goods off  the top of my head.
> 
> If they were replaced by literally anything I couldn't really care less.


the carpet underneath the chair I'm sitting on came from that carpet shop.  I can think on no good reason to wish they somehow vanish.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2016)

Baron said:


> Stop typing all the negative stuff about people you don't know and get back upto Starbucks for another £6 coffee!



Ignore it. There are posters here who want "balanced" view but never have supported you and the rest of the shops.

I know lots of local people who do not post here who think its its terrible what is happening to you.

As Tricky Skills FOI and excellent piece for Brixton Buzz shows Lambeth Council have never seriously given you any support.

It should be the job of locally elected Council to support the small business not have cosy chats with big landowners. 

The Council see NR as bringing in a lot of inward investment and people like you are not important to them in the long run. The Council also see NR as a partner in the redevelopment of the Brixton Central area and thats another reason for there cosy chats with NR. The Council Regeneration dept officers imo want to see Brixton tarted up and small business like yours out. 

The Council chats with NR in reality are facilitating the plans of NR not helping the small business under threat. 

Brixton BID are not supporting the shops either. BID is a creature of the Council. Last time I heard BID rep talk about it they said they were talking to NR about different size units.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 20, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Some time ago you said you could not have an opinion on all this until you had seen NR plans.
> 
> Do you support this planning application?



Not read it yet


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Not read it yet



 I knew you would say something like that. 

Do take your time. No rush.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 20, 2016)

No you're right. I'll drop everything and read the planning application


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> No you're right. I'll drop everything and read the planning application



It will all be over for the existing small business in the arches by the time you’ve come to a position on this issue. You’ve never supported these shopkeepers.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2016)

How Brixton's Railway Arches Have Become A Battleground In London's...

This is a good article.

Also shows its happening across London.

Ive seen it happen to Soho. Recently another shop went as they could not afford to go on with rising rents. An independent chemist.



> “There were traders shouting out the deals of the day, five apples for a pound or whatever it was,” he said. “What wasn’t here was all the chains and multiples, that was probably the biggest difference. It was much more of a neighbourhood.”
> 
> Lunch back then was likely to be a “cheese and onion sandwich” from the café run by “two jolly Italian women”.
> 
> ...



The affordable places are going to be replaced by chains like Pret as well as expensive eateries and upmarket clothes shops. 

London was a place where there was a mixture of "high" and "low". Now that’s going.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2016)

How Brixton's Railway Arches Have Become A Battleground In London's...


> This is the reality of what is happening to a traditionally cheap area to live and work in, populated by communities of working-class immigrants. Economic forces on a local, national, and international ... means inner-city areas like this are being transformed, invested in, bought, and sold.



I agree its a class issue. Capitalism pushes aside the little people in the pursuit of profit. Everything is about money.


----------



## Angellic (Feb 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> I do. Have never bought a bright green zoot suit in my life, or a pair of crocodile pointy brogues, but I like seeing them just the same.



And I rarely go to pubs these days but it is still sad so many have been lost. I'd rather walk past the Canterbury (think I've been in there once) as I meander through Brixton than a bland block of flats.


----------



## Carpet man (Feb 21, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> How Brixton's Railway Arches Have Become A Battleground In London's...
> 
> 
> I agree its a class issue. Capitalism pushes aside the little people in the pursuit of profit. Everything is about money.


Network Rail have stated that if any Trader contests the action in Court any costs incurred by Network Rail will be deducted from the ' compensation pot ' that has been allocated . This is one of many issues we're up against !


----------



## bimble (Feb 21, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> Network Rail have stated that if any Trader contests the action in Court any costs incurred by Network Rail will be deducted from the ' compensation pot ' that has been allocated . This is one of many issues we're up against !


That means if one of you fights everyone suffers for it? bloody hell.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 21, 2016)

Am I reading the planning application right in that it says rent in:


Years 1-3 will charge 50% of 2015's market rent
Years 4 and 5 will charge 75% of 2015's market rent
Years 6 and 7 will be at 2015's market rent
Year 8 will be a rent review
?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> Network Rail have stated that if any Trader contests the action in Court any costs incurred by Network Rail will be deducted from the ' compensation pot ' that has been allocated . This is one of many issues we're up against !


That is disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Carpet man (Feb 21, 2016)

editor said:


> That is disgusting behaviour.


The rent on a single railway arch will be £47,000 pa by year 6 that's roughly £900 per week plus rates etc .
WE NEED EVERYONE'S HELP ! Campaign , sign petitions , post on Twitter & Facebook please !


----------



## Carpet man (Feb 21, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> The rent on a single railway arch will be £47,000 pa by year 6 that's roughly £900 per week plus rates etc .
> WE NEED EVERYONE'S HELP ! Campaign , sign petitions , post on Twitter & Facebook please !


Network Rail to sell off 18 major train stations including Waterloo 
Crazy rent increases , starting to make sense now !


----------



## bimble (Feb 21, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> Network Rail to sell off 18 major train stations including Waterloo
> Crazy rent increases , starting to make sense now !


jeesus, look at that bit at the end, they've brought in bankers from Citigroup to help figure out how to make as money as possible from all NR property: 

 "For example, spaces under railway bridge arches have been rented out to firms to be used as nightclubs and restaurants. A Network Rail source told The Independent on Sunday that Citigroup had been asked to find the best options for the organisation's stations.
The source said: 'It could be just the retail; it could be a concession option like St Pancras. It could be some, could be all. It might be same answer for all or treating them individually.
'The point is there are lots of possibilities. Citi is testing the market so there will be lots of opinions out there and none of them right, as our board will make that decision some months down the line from now.'


----------



## alcopop (Feb 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> jeesus, look at that bit at the end, they've brought in bankers from Citigroup to help figure out how to make as money as possible from all NR property:
> 
> "For example, spaces under railway bridge arches have been rented out to firms to be used as nightclubs and restaurants. A Network Rail source told The Independent on Sunday that Citigroup had been asked to find the best options for the organisation's stations.
> The source said: 'It could be just the retail; it could be a concession option like St Pancras. It could be some, could be all. It might be same answer for all or treating them individually.
> 'The point is there are lots of possibilities. Citi is testing the market so there will be lots of opinions out there and none of them right, as our board will make that decision some months down the line from now.'


They're looking at options. 

The utter bastards!


----------



## bimble (Feb 21, 2016)

alcopop said:


> They're looking at options.
> 
> The utter bastards!


It was the bit about how they've brought in Citigroup to deal with this for them and how "It might be same answer for all or treating them individually' that stuck out for me. But I'm sure NR and citigroup appreciate your support in all their emndevours.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> jeesus, look at that bit at the end, they've brought in bankers from Citigroup to help figure out how to make as money as possible from all NR property:
> 
> "For example, spaces under railway bridge arches have been rented out to firms to be used as nightclubs and restaurants. A Network Rail source told The Independent on Sunday that Citigroup had been asked to find the best options for the organisation's stations.
> The source said: 'It could be just the retail; it could be a concession option like St Pancras. It could be some, could be all. It might be same answer for all or treating them individually.
> 'The point is there are lots of possibilities. Citi is testing the market so there will be lots of opinions out there and none of them right, as our board will make that decision some months down the line from now.'


I don't know if you've tried Amtrack - but IMHO Citigroup might make a start by somehow trying to sort out the railways "over there".


----------



## Rushy (Feb 21, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> The rent on a single railway arch will be £47,000 pa by year 6 that's roughly £900 per week plus rates etc .
> WE NEED EVERYONE'S HELP ! Campaign , sign petitions , post on Twitter & Facebook please !


Which arch would this be for? I presume there is some variance in price since, as well as distance from the high street, the new ones appear to range in size from 35 to about 175sqm.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 21, 2016)

Looking at the plans "as existing" there is a church in the middle of the arches (behind Budget Carpets). Anyone know any more about that?

(It's changing to A3 ).


----------



## Rushy (Feb 21, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Probably one of the worst effects will be the loss of the micro arches; making it much harder for local people without much capital to set up in business for themselves. I mean the variety of shops in the tiny spaces squeezed in either side of many of the arches.


I was wondering about those too. There are seven new lock up kiosk size units proposed in the new walkway between Atlantic and Station Roads. Almost like a mini arcade. They vary from only 8 to 18sqm.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 21, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Looking at the plans "as existing" there is a church in the middle of the arches (behind Budget Carpets). Anyone know any more about that?



If I were to directly project backwards from carpet shop, I think it's back-to-back with the jesus shop arch on brixton station Road. Maybe they've sectioned a bit off at the back as a pop up church?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 21, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> If I were to directly project backwards from carpet shop, I think it's back-to-back with the jesus shop arch on brixton station Road. Maybe they've sectioned a bit off at the back as a pop up church?


Of course. That would make sense.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> Network Rail have stated that if any Trader contests the action in Court any costs incurred by Network Rail will be deducted from the ' compensation pot ' that has been allocated . This is one of many issues we're up against !



When the Council was getting us out of Carlton Mansions they used same kind of tactic to scare people. If we contested it they would pursue us for costs. Which are a lot. Barristers and lawyers aren’t cheap.

Its a bullying tactic.

In then end it did not happen. Partly as it would not be good PR for large organisation to try to recover costs from individuals who just tried to use the law to defend themselves.

So make sure its in local media that they are trying this tactic.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Looking at the plans "as existing" there is a church in the middle of the arches (behind Budget Carpets). Anyone know any more about that?
> (It's changing to A3 ).





uk benzo said:


> If I were to directly project backwards from carpet shop, I think it's back-to-back with the jesus shop arch on brixton station Road. Maybe they've sectioned a bit off at the back as a pop up church?


Surely its a bookshop owned by a church? Its been like that for 20 years to the best of my knowledge. What's the problem suddenly?


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

The church has been there for about 20 years. It's a charity. Helps out a lot of local people and has a large following. It's in the back of the book shop. Nicest people you could ask to meet. Harmless. 
Network Rail are throwing out a CHARITY!  Helping out underprivileged people. 

At Network Rail "Nothing gets in the way of making a profit!!!"


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 21, 2016)

Is the bookshop not returning then?


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Surely its a bookshop owned by a church? Its been like that for 20 years to the best of my knowledge. What's the problem suddenly?



I never said it was a problem. I support all the independents based in the arches.


----------



## bimble (Feb 21, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Is the bookshop not returning then?


The buzzfeed piece says that Beautiful Books has been there 23 years and is unlikely to survive .
"The shop is run by a charity and attached to a local church. It can’t afford any significant rent rises and Regina will be looking for somewhere else nearby to rent, which, given the prices some neighbouring businesses are paying, is going to prove very difficult.“I would like to stay in Brixton, we are here for a long time,” she says. “But Brixton is changing and it’s changing fast. It’s become very popular and prices are going up. It’s difficult to find somewhere to go.”
How Brixton's Railway Arches Have Become A Battleground In London's...


----------



## leanderman (Feb 21, 2016)

As Carpet Man suggested, what's driving this is Network Rail's £50billion debt, which came on to the Treasury's books when NR was brought completely into public ownership 18 months ago.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> The buzzfeed piece says that Beautiful Books has been there 23 years and is unlikely to survive .
> "The shop is run by a charity and attached to a local church. It can’t afford any significant rent rises and Regina will be looking for somewhere else nearby to rent, which, given the prices some neighbouring businesses are paying, is going to prove very difficult.“I would like to stay in Brixton, we are here for a long time,” she says. “But Brixton is changing and it’s changing fast. It’s become very popular and prices are going up. It’s difficult to find somewhere to go.”
> How Brixton's Railway Arches Have Become A Battleground In London's...



So that'll be one of the 3 not intending to return. Anyone know who the other 2 are? A&C as they've already gone?


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

Gagging clause!


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 21, 2016)

Didn't apply to Beautiful Books


----------



## Carpet man (Feb 21, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Didn't apply to Beautiful Books


Mash Fish


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

Only been there 80 odd years.


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

Rent goes up 350% in 6 years!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2016)

Baron said:


> Rent goes up 350% in 6 years!!!


I once bought a safari suit off you and will mourn the loss of The Baron in Brixton should it happen


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 21, 2016)

Baron said:


> Rent goes up 350% in 6 years!!!



Given the data in the planning application about stepped increases in rents pegged to the 2015 market rent, does that mean your current rent is 30% of 2015's market rent?


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

No. I am on  20 year lease. They have predicted what they would like "top end". In un-realistic figures that they say they can get. No evidence given.  That's the rents advertised. An out side regulator negotiates our rent and looks at both sides at the moment.  The new rules do away with that. It's all their way! No more long leases. It's take it or leave it.  No negotiation. Forgetting our 42 years history of lease agreements.


----------



## bimble (Feb 21, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Given the data in the planning application about stepped increases in rents pegged to the 2015 market rent, does that mean your current rent is 30% of 2015's market rent?


How is NR defining what 'market rent' for a square foot of arch is ?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> How is NR defining what 'market rent' for a square foot of arch is ?


'Think big' is the motif when it comes to market rents. And, of course, having big spenders like Brindisa move in a few doors up sure helps accelerate that figure skywards.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> How is NR defining what 'market rent' for a square foot of arch is ?



The same way everybody else does presumably


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

Far from it. They are predicting what they believe they can get. No evedence given.  They are taking away our abitilty to go to an outside negotiator through the court. As is our right now by law! No it will be take it or leave it.


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

Figured based on their top paying tenant. Not the one who pays the least.  The pawn brokers pay double I do.  But they have just arrived. We have been there 42 years!  That counts for a lot. We have the right to goto court to fight for fair figures. Not any more.


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

No more negotiations.


----------



## Baron (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't worry Foxtons will back them up!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2016)

leanderman said:


> As Carpet Man suggested, what's driving this is Network Rail's £50billion debt, which came on to the Treasury's books when NR was brought completely into public ownership 18 months ago.


Surely this just means the Treasury are spineless gits.

When they wanted to nationalise the Gas industry in 1947 they just issued Gas Stock to pay for it.

Likewise when Water was effectively a non-profit government regulated utility they issued Water stocks.

Even the GLC and Liverpool Council issued fixed interest stock to fnance council house building.

What's so wonderful about our Utopian Osborne land that we have to constantly make cuts and sell off the family silver?

Its about time they cut out this zero interest rate policy causing London crane cancer and a useless building boom - office blocks and luxury apartments nobody in the UK wants to or can afford to buy, and reverts to using the stock market in the way it was intended - issuing stock to pension funds to fund public projects and pensioner's pensions.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2016)

Baron said:


> Figured based on their top paying tenant. Not the one who pays the least.  The pawn brokers pay double I do.  But they have just arrived. We have been there 42 years!  That counts for a lot. We have the right to goto court to fight for fair figures. Not any more.


That is generally how open market value is assessed, to be fair. By looking at the most recent leases. The older the lease generally the bigger the disconnect with the current market values. How have you been advised current market value should be calculated?


----------



## Baron (Feb 22, 2016)

Editor. Please pass by if you have time.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2016)

I have quick read of the application.

Some points.

As this is large redevelopment that is contentious NR are using this a PR job. Thats not unusual. Most planning applications will of course try to present the plans as reasonable and good for the area.

However promises do not have to be kept.

The planning application will be likely to be judged in relation to existing planning guidelines. ie the types of shop A3 etc and whether the uses are complaint with existing planning guidelines. The issue of it being in a conservation area and whether the the works are compatible with that.

The issue of rent levels and affordability are strictly not a planning matter.

I would take with a pinch of salt NR promises of right to return and stepping up of rents. This is the PR bit and they are trying to present themselves as nice guys. So what they say in the application on these issues I would treat as part of the PR battle.

This will not make or break the application. Also if NR go back on them its not going to affect the granted planning permission. That is its not possible to put in as a condition of planning permission that rents are kept low or stepped up. This is strictly a landlord / tenant issue.

The planning issues that may be possible to use to oppose this are bland design ( which NR think they have dealt with.) Also some of the planning guidelines quoted by NR in there application that go on about sustainability and developments been in the interests of communities. I think they may be arguments to oppose this application on that. Though need to look at it more.

Hopefully Brixton Society will be all over this application. CH1

Also as we all know developers can come back later to and put in application to vary the original application. ie its all costing so much and so difficult they cannot do all the promised in the original application. Poor hard pressed developers.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm sure the Brixton Society will look at this urgently.

On an aside - I went down Camberwell Station Road on a mission this morning and was amazed - not having been down there before. It is a very wide road with the railway along the side and arches built out and expanded to the road by the tenants who are mainly motor repair, building materials wholesale etc, a bit like Loughborough Junction.

Maybe the Camberwell Station Road arches are currently safe as they seem to be ill located for the Expresso/patisserie trade.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2016)

A couple of issues.

No CIL ( Community Infrastructure Levy). On large developments money is got from a developer for works to enhance the neighbourhood/ provide for social needs.

NR say as they are losing retail space so have no obligation to a CIL. (I assume the arch that will be used as walk through.) I guess they talked to Lambeth Regen and planning officers about this and they gave it the ok. If so its a bit feeble of officers imo.

However I think this is arguable. This is big project and I do not see why no CIL.

Secondly the development is , as NR say, not compliant re bike racks. NR say its all to difficult and there are enough in area.

Again I think this is arguable.

Basically like any developer they are trying to get out of anything that may add cost to there investment.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I'm sure the Brixton Society will look at this urgently.
> 
> On an aside - I went down Camberwell Station Road on a mission this morning and was amazed - not having been down there before. It is a very wide road with the railway along the side and arches built out and expanded to the road by the tenants who are mainly motor repair, building materials wholesale etc, a bit like Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Maybe the Camberwell Station Road arches are currently safe as they seem to be ill located for the Expresso/patisserie trade.



Yes. NR see Brixton as coming up in the world so to speak. Not a coincidence they decide to cash in on Brixton. Same as Herne Hill. 

NR are acting like a private developer who sees the opportunity of using there assets to bring in more money.


----------



## Baron (Feb 23, 2016)

The arch that they are removing is the current fabric shop on Atlantic Road.   They are putting in "micro units".  So the financial return is improved! 
The current leaseholders have no return possibilities. Another family business kicked out.


----------



## Baron (Feb 23, 2016)

Why put another walk way there anyway?  There is another existing one about 20 meters away.


----------



## Baron (Feb 23, 2016)

They were absent when Brixton was drug ridden. Funny that.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 23, 2016)

The fabric shop is the third business not to return then? Who needs gagging orders?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2016)

Baron said:


> The arch that they are removing is the current fabric shop on Atlantic Road.   They are putting in "micro units".  So the financial return is improved!
> The current leaseholders have no return possibilities. Another family business kicked out.



Yes I agree. The argument NR I guess are using to get out of a CIL levy is spurious as it will be lined with micro units.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 23, 2016)

It won't get turned down on the basis of CIL - they'll either be asked to pay it or won't. This is essentially a refurbishment. You don't pay CIL for refurbishment. There are already several micro units where arches have been split. These are being got rid of. If they are asked to pay anything in respect of this it will be very minor.

Regarding bike rack provision, let's assume for a moment that it is impossible to practically add enough bike racks. Of course that would never be considered a reasonable argument for refusing refurbishment of existing units. If planning agree it is impractical I think the best you can hope for is a contribution towards providing cycle parking elsewhere.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2016)

Rushy said:


> It won't get turned down on the basis of CIL - they'll either be asked to pay it or won't. This is essentially a refurbishment. You don't pay CIL for refurbishment. There are already several micro units where arches have been split. These are being got rid of. If they are asked to pay anything in respect of this it will be very minor.
> 
> Regarding bike rack provision, let's assume for a moment that it is impossible to practically add enough bike racks. Of course that would never be considered a reasonable argument for refusing refurbishment of existing units. If planning agree it is impractical I think the best you can hope for is a contribution towards providing cycle parking elsewhere.



I didn’t think it would get turned down for CIL or bike racks. Just that they may be issues to raise in comments.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 23, 2016)

I still think its worth people putting comments on the planning application website. To make a comment online you have to register. 

You do not get long to do it. I think its around 10th March.

I notice some already. Even if its to say object and against the loss of these long standing business and damage to Brixton character etc. May not be technical planning issues but will show strength of local feeling. 

Planning is political imo. Its unfortunately limited in way it can defend communities. 

16/00868/FUL	 |			  Refurbishment and redevelopment of railway arches between Brixton Road and Pope's Road along Brixton Station Road and Atlantic Road. Works include change of use of 9 arches and alterations to existing units to provide a mix of A1, A3 and A4 uses within 26 units and 13 kiosks; installation of new arch infills/shopfronts; creation of a new pedestrian link between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road through arches 577 and 604, refurbishment of the station walkthrough and associated works.				  |																	  Railway Arches 571 To 609 Facing Brixton Station Road And Atlantic Road Between Brixton Road And Popes Road London Lambeth SW9


----------



## brixtonpete (Feb 23, 2016)

Why is Network Rail behaving in such a cut throat way? They don’t have regular shareholders to enrich like a normal private company, but we have been told that they have a duty to maximise profits so as to reduce the cost of rail fares i.e. to subsidise rail fares through profit on real estate. However, rail fares should be subsidised by the government because of the environmental benefits of rail travel over car use. Brixton High Street is one of the most polluted streets in the UK. So where does this apparent duty to maximise profits on real estate come from? A Tory government leaning on them, or legal provision in the company’s constitution?

To try and get an answer I searched the company’s Memorandum of Association at Companies House but couldn’t find any such requirement. A requirement to follow the provisions of the Railways Act 1993 was given, but when I took a look at that I couldn’t see any provision that would cover such a cross subsidy. The following is the only paragraph on behaviour towards society in general that I could find in the company's Memorandum of Association:

“4.30 To have regard to the protection of buildings and other objects of historic, architectural or other significance when formulating or implementing proposals and more generally to participate in, manage and co-operate in projects or works designed to restore, preserve, improve or protect the environment."

Evictions and massive rent hikes won’t improve the cultural environment of Brixton. It seems pretty clear to me that they are just acting as a poodle of Tory government policy to commercialise the whole of our society with profit maximisation as the be all and end all, as in the way that the NHS is being pushed. Quality of life does not come in to the equation. The directors have only one knighthood amongst them. Perhaps they are seeking a few more, or seats in the House of Lords.

So far only 6 people have commented on the planning application. A reminder that you can find it at:
Simple Search

and then enter the following into the search box:
16/00868/FUL

The 'Statutory Expiry Date' is Wednesday 13th April 2016, presumably the deadline for comments, but that should be checked as to its meaning.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Baron said:


> They were absent when Brixton was drug ridden. Funny that.


Indeed - they were unable to come to an arrangement to lock the station at night with iron gates provided to them free of charge by Brixton Challenge when there was mega crack use on the station out of hours.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 24, 2016)

CH1 said:


> ?..
> 
> On an aside - I went down Camberwell Station Road on a mission this morning and was amazed - ...
> 
> Maybe the Camberwell Station Road arches are currently safe as they seem to be ill located for the Expresso/patisserie trade.



Well they might be safe, that is until they build the proposed Camberwell station. See the proposals associated with the Bakerloo Line extension para E1.37.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Well they might be safe, that is until they build the proposed Camberwell station. See the proposals associated with the Bakerloo Line extension para E1.37.


Thanks for flagging that info up. However I would have thought the Bakerloo would not terminate there (unless the idea was to have a Thamelink/Bakerloo interchange). Reason being the station site is almost Myatts Fields really - a bit off-centre for current bus route interchanges.

I remember there being a move to re-open Camberwell Station - but we were being told that LJ would then have to close. I can't see this as logical. Also a Thameslink/Bakerloo interchange already exists at Elephant & Castle.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2016)

The bakerloo won't be coming to camberwell, but the consultation identified string demand for better rail services so they recommend reopening the station. It's unlikely to happen. Those trains are already rammed.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 24, 2016)

Mentioned on BBC London TV news tonight. About 6 and a half minutes in. 

BBC London News, 24/02/2016


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Mentioned on BBC London TV news tonight. About 6 and a half minutes in.
> 
> BBC London News, 24/02/2016



Good piece. All the talk of NR about business being offered right to return is meaningless. I doubt in the end most of them will. 

The following one on Peckham shows this is happening in other parts of London. In the Peckham case "Council engendered gentrification".

Its so shit whats happening to London. It will become the preserve of the rich.


----------



## Baron (Feb 24, 2016)

Fantastic piece.  BBC forgot to ask why two business are exempt from the evictions???  William hill betting shop and the Pawn brokers on Atlantic Road.  Both PLC companies.  Both shitty industry's.	Both protected.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Mentioned on BBC London TV news tonight. About 6 and a half minutes in.
> BBC London News, 24/02/2016





Gramsci said:


> Good piece. All the talk of NR about business being offered right to return is meaningless. I doubt in the end most of them will.
> The following one on Peckham shows this is happening in other parts of London. In the Peckham case "Council engendered gentrification".
> Its so shit whats happening to London. It will become the preserve of the rich.



Not Helen Hayes biggest fan obviously, but she seems to give a good soundbite and comes across as sensitive in the arches bit.

The Peckham Arch - WELL - typical of Southwark Council. Having spend years tarting up the shopping centre at the Elelphant and Castle making it all multi cultural and community oriented, they decide to demolish it.

Now they are entertaining ideas of "regenerating" the Arch.

Southwark Council have all the community spirit of a subsidiary of Network Rail!


----------



## Baron (Feb 24, 2016)

We need everyone of the 20,000 that signed our petition to help oppose the planning application.  Then lets see what Lambeth have to say to that!


----------



## Baron (Feb 24, 2016)

We thank all the readers for all your positive support.


----------



## Baron (Feb 24, 2016)

Lambeth and NR asked us to help clean up Brixton 15 years ago.  Now we have helped they are pushing us out.  Makes me feel sick.  When you put your life and your family's lives into a business like mine and then have it taken like this it makes people think the worse.  Network Rail are a national disgrace.


----------



## Baron (Feb 24, 2016)

TRIPLE RENTS!  OVER 6 YEARS.


----------



## Baron (Feb 25, 2016)

We are looking for someone who can help with the on line side of things. Some of us are not quite experienced in this field. Someone who can update our web page with appropriate links. Nothing too time consuming, promise.  If you feel you can help please pop into THE BARON, 23 Atlantic Road. Ask for Ric.  Many thanks.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2016)

Baron said:


> We are looking for someone who can help with the on line side of things. Some of us are not quite experienced in this field. Someone who can update our web page with appropriate links. Nothing too time consuming, promise.  If you feel you can help please pop into THE BARON, 23 Atlantic Road. Ask for Ric.  Many thanks.


I'll try and pop over later


----------



## Baron (Feb 25, 2016)

I received a letter from NR today.  They want to come into my shop and check the services..... Now they want to check what we have. 
 NO NR  you can not.


----------



## Baron (Feb 26, 2016)

Any one who knows anything about planning regulations and feels they can help please come forward!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 26, 2016)

Baron said:


> Any one who knows anything about planning regulations and feels they can help please come forward!


There are a few regular posters with some experience in different areas though none specifically in retail that springs to mind. Are you looking to answer specific questions?


----------



## Baron (Feb 26, 2016)

We need the public to post their opposition to the planning department via the Lambeth web site giving the correct reference number. This must be done before March 10. 

Goto
www.lambeth.gov.uk/planningdatabase
Quoting reference  16/00868/FUL

OR EMAIL

Planning@lambeth.gov.uk
Giving your name and address. Quote the same reference as above. 
You must give a valid reason why you object. Have a look at some of the others already given if your not sure. 
Many thanks.


----------



## Baron (Feb 26, 2016)

Lambeth need proper reasons to stop the application. Not just personal preference.


----------



## Baron (Feb 26, 2016)

Just look on Brixton Blog and follow their link.  They have done a fantastic page.


----------



## newbie (Feb 27, 2016)

If the pawnbroker and bookies are not being evicted why is the use category for both units being changed?

Both are currently A2 - Financial and Professional Service.  The application is for the bookies to become A1 (shop) and the pawnbroker to be (optionally) split into two A3, yet more food & drink, though the AR side could be an A1 shop.

In the new plans there is no A2.  While ethically there's no argument with the comment Carpetman made to Brixton Blog “The most morally decrepit businesses, the ones that leech off the poor, are the ones that are staying in the Railway Arches?” it's also plain and obvious those those businesses exist in poor areas because sufficient local people want them and use them.  Tourists don't, the food and drink outlets that proliferate in the new scheme are aimed at them.  

E2A I don't know if the money shop and estate agents fully qualify as morally decrepit (great phrase  ) but again, they're there primarily for locals not tourists.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 27, 2016)

newbie said:


> If the pawnbroker and bookies are not being evicted why is the use category for both units being changed?
> 
> Both are currently A2 - Financial and Professional Service.  The application is for the bookies to become A1 (shop) and the pawnbroker to be (optionally) split into two A3, yet more food & drink, though the AR side could be an A1 shop.
> 
> ...


I think that under new planning rules A3 can now be changed back to A1 or A2 without requiring full permission (prior approval). 

However, betting shops and money lending specifically no longer fall within A2 are now classified as sui generis so would require permission.


----------



## Angellic (Feb 27, 2016)

Baron said:


> Fantastic piece.  BBC forgot to ask why two business are exempt from the evictions???  William hill betting shop and the Pawn brokers on Atlantic Road.  Both PLC companies.  Both shitty industry's.	Both protected.




what about ekovision?


----------



## newbie (Feb 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I think that under new planning rules A3 can now be changed back to A1 or A2 without requiring full permission (prior approval).


Thanks, your expertise is much appreciated.  

So the fact that permission is being sought for an increase in the number of A3 food/drink outlets doesn't necessarily mean that's what will happen?  Does that in turn mean that an objection on the basis that Brixton's economy is already too heavily reliant on booze & scoff will be of no consequence?



> However, betting shops and money lending specifically no longer fall within A2 are now classified as sui generis so would require permission.


I had to look it up, _sui generis_ = "in a class or group of its own : not like anything else" but gives no clues about what that means in planning terms.

If I'm reading you right, whether or not their leases continue, under the planning proposal in order to continue to trade the bookies and pawnbokers would need to apply for planning permission? Can estate agents set up in any A1 shop or A3 food/drink or do they need specific permission?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 27, 2016)

newbie said:


> Thanks, your expertise is much appreciated.
> 
> So the fact that permission is being sought for an increase in the number of A3 food/drink outlets doesn't necessarily mean that's what will happen?  Does that in turn mean that an objection on the basis that Brixton's economy is already too heavily reliant on booze & scoff will be of no consequence?
> 
> ...



Very kind reference to my expertise but I'm only really skating on the surface!

Sui generis is exactly what you said - pretty much anything which does not fit into or is expressly excluded from one of the main categories. In planning terms it will be treated on it's own merits depending on the Local Plan - they can't be installed by permitted development. Betting shops and pay day loan shops (this was originally expected to cover pawn brokers - but on checking I'm no longer sure that it does)  were taken out of A2 to give planners more control over their proliferation.

On the face of the application I don't understand how the betting shop is being catered for within the site. Maybe they have been offered a better arch nearby?

I think the pawn shop could continue using permitted development if, as I suspect, it has not become a sui generis use. But then why not apply for A2 if they are staying?

And yes, any A3 could become an estate agent.

But  I'm just speculating based on a fairly superficial understanding.


----------



## newbie (Feb 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Very kind reference to my expertise but I'm only really skating on the surface!
> 
> Sui generis is exactly what you said - pretty much anything which does not fit into or is expressly excluded from one of the main categories. In planning terms it will be treated on it's own merits depending on the Local Plan - they can't be installed by permitted development. Betting shops and pay day loan shops (this was originally expected to cover pawn brokers - but on checking I'm no longer sure that it does)  were taken out of A2 to give planners more control over their proliferation.
> 
> ...


cheers.

I suppose I should be grateful they've not all been designated for food and drink as there's little longterm prospects for a local economy based on the current trend for wasting disposable income on such transient pleasures.


----------



## Baron (Feb 27, 2016)

I feel the need to get a pint across. 

The real reason Network Rail are pushing forward with their regeneration plan is nothing to do with Brixton. 
Network Rail are the Biggest commercial landlord in the UK.  Currently running their company at a £50bn loss I  read. 
They are the owners of hundreds of railway arches that hold up the train lines. These arches were never designed to be used as commercial retail units. Originally changed from empty arches to a place to keep livestock, especially in Brixton where the horses from the rich in central London kept their horses and carriages. 
Now Brixton is in "prime location" hotspot. New development pushing up the national average on house prices and thus commercial property. 
Network rail always prided theirs selves as "the small business landlord". This is due to affordable rents on a arch that is not designed for the purpose it is now being used. 
Now they are turning on their own motto. The affordable rents given to small independent business are no longer acceptable to them.  Most of us are given a long lease of 20 years on average.  This was to tie us into the units and give Network Rail  some stability of tenants.  In this lease there are 2 reasons to end the lease giving six months notice. 
1, is for structural repair. 
2, is for regeneration. 

When we lose our current lease then we lose all rights to our current rents paid.   THIS IS THE MAIN REASON NETWORK RAIL WANT OUR LEASE BACK. But they have to prove regeneration.  First of all early 2015 the said the main reason was for the safety of the trains. Then when asked to prove that structural repairs were required they then changed their reason to serve notice for regeneration. 
They have told us we can come back ( only verbally ) but up much increased rents.  350% increase to our current rents. Giving us back our own units we have looked after and taken care off as a completely shell.  The tiny compensation offered is supposed to pay for storage of our goods, look after our family's for over a year while they do "their work needed" and pay for a new shop fit to our empty shell. All this for £20k!!
 NETWORK RAIL ARE NOT INTERESTED IN THE FUTURE OF BRIXTON.  They have been absent landlords for over 20 years. Many of the repairs to the outside structure could have been done 20 years ago but Brixton was just a run down centre full of problems and drugs. Now it's desirable they want it back. 
When Brixton was bad we were good. Now Brixton is good we are bad. 

Lambeth are in bed with Network Rail totally because this increased rents will increase the business rates payable. Extra revenue for no extra money spent by Lambeth. 
 It's all about the money. Nothing to do with improvements. 

People need to be aware of how they are stabbing their loyal tenants in the back.


----------



## Carpet man (Feb 28, 2016)

It's n


Baron said:


> I feel the need to get a pint across.
> 
> The real reason Network Rail are pushing forward with their regeneration plan is nothing to do with Brixton.
> Network Rail are the Biggest commercial landlord in the UK.  Currently running their company at a £50bn loss I  read.
> ...


Family owned businesses will be a thing of the past in Brixton if no one steps up to help us out !


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2016)

The comments I am putting in about the planning application.

My comments on the NR planning application for the arches.


First a comment on basic principles. The Brixton Masterplan and the Brixton SPD were decided after a great deal of consultation with residents. The Future Brixton page on the Masterplan and SPD say:


Future Brixton


*“The two main issues raised were that people wanted the character of Brixton to be respected and did not want local residents and businesses priced out.”*


And

*
“Vision statement: Brixton will be proud of its history, comfortable with its present and ambitious for its future. It will reject the ordinary, the lower quality and standard forms of new development.

“Whatever regeneration goes forward we need to keep the local character and keep local businesses – don’t make it just another clean and tidy town centre”,  local resident.”*


It is my contention that NR proposals for the arches go against the spirit of the wishes of Brixton residents as taken aboard in the Masterplan and Brixton SPD.







I refer to the Planning Statement in these comments. Quotes are from the Planning Statement.


*7.6 “Formal pre application advice was sought from Lambeth in August 2014 and written advice was provided on 9th October 2014 (reference 14/04957/PREAPP). General support was given to the principle of the proposed development “*

-

Why was general support given? During this time local residents and business were being consulted about a Brixton Central Masterplan. The “reference group” for this was never told about NR plans for the arches. At the consultation events it was made clear that people wanted to see existing business to be kept.


So why with no consultation with the Brixton Central Masterplan reference group did the Council planners support in principle the proposed development?


This shows the lack of real consultation on this issue.


*8.4

At the time of writing, 18 of the 21 existing tenants have indicated a preference to return to a redeveloped unit. Network Rail is delighted to see that so many tenants have opted to return.*


This says “preference”. That means little. My talks with traders indicate few will be able to come back in practise.


9.9 states that One Planet Living principles have been adopted as integral part of the Brixton Masterplan and in the Brixton SPD.


http://www.bioregional.co.uk/oneplanetliving/


(Bioregional advised the Council on the take up of OPL principles.)


This proposed development goes against two of the principles


Equity and Local Economy and in particular Culture and Community:


“Respecting and reviving local identity, wisdom and culture; encouraging the involvement of people in shaping their community and creating a new culture of sustainability”


This proposed development will destroy local identity, has ignored the wishes of local people and does not create sustainable development. It creates a new development to bring in increased revenue for NR not sustaining and building on local culture and wisdom. Its in effect razing the existing identity and culture to make a new one.


For that reason this application should be rejected.



*11.1

Paragraph 23 of the NPPF stipulates that local planning authorities should recognise town centres as the heart of their communities and pursue policies to support their viability and vitality*


This application goes contrary to recognising the town centre as the heart of the community and should be rejected.


*15.0

Equalities

15.1 Policy 3.1–Ensuring Equal Life Chances for All of the FALP states that

‘Development proposals should protect and enhance facilities and services that meet the needs of particular groups and communities’.

15.2

Lambeth’s Strategic Objective E in the Local Plan stresses the need to develop and sustainstable neighbourhoods to ensure community cohesion and safe, liveable Neighbourhoods*


This proposed development will not protect or enhance. The shops in Brixton Station road and Atlantic road provide affordable retail and cafes for many ethnic groups. Its a place where local people of all backgrounds mix. The redevelopment of the arches and increase in rents will lead to loss of services and facilities for different ethnic groups and the less well off.


The effect of the redevelopment will not develop or sustain community cohesion or stable neighbourhoods. It will displace a neighbourhood for the sole reason to increase rents.


Also the way the proposed development is planned by getting vacant possession of all the arches at once will disrupt the existing small business. This disruption will damage there business and led to many I believe not coming back. In effect this scheme is destroying small business. Its for this reason not ensuring community cohesion. The way its being planned to be undertaken will also adversely affect the street market in Brixton Station road.


Therefore this application should be rejected.

*
15.5 Equality is at the centre of Network Rail’s principles and working practice, and Network Rail is cognisant of the impact of activities from the operational railway and commercial property activity.*


This is meaningless. There is no definition of what this means.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2016)

Baron said:


> Lambeth need proper reasons to stop the application. Not just personal preference.



see comments in post above.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 6, 2016)

Has there been any announcement on who the new businesses will be? Perhaps too early


----------



## newbie (Mar 7, 2016)

So I went to the Make a Comment page, filled in the details and settled down to write my objection.  Pressed go and got told my session had expired and I should start again.  I heart Lambeth!

3 days to go people, 129 objections so far, get yours in before Thursday.


----------



## Baron (Mar 8, 2016)

I have just put this up on Facebook - and linked this to our Twitter page too:
Security Check Required


----------



## Baron (Mar 8, 2016)

_"I object to this planning application in light of the following policies from the Lambeth Local Plan:
- PN3, limiting the proportion of restaurant/ bar/ takeaway uses (A3/A4/A5 use classes) in major centres. At least 60% of the units should remain mainstream retail (class A1) and Network Rail's proposals disrupt this balance;
- ED6, seeking to retain smaller shop units and at affordable rents - Network Rail's proposals do not meet this policy."_


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

Let me get on this later and I'll stick up a piece on Buzz.


----------



## newbie (Mar 8, 2016)

I missed this: "*The traders have now been told that they won't be given the option of a new lease once the work is done* - like they were initially told by Network Rail." 

It's not been mentioned here I don't think and needed to be.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2016)

PLEASE sign, share, retweet, write it on your forehead, whatever: DO IT NOW! Save the Brixton Arches and lodge your objection before it’s too late (closes 10th March)


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2016)

Short but to to the point piece in Time Out free magazine today:


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Has there been any announcement on who the new businesses will be? Perhaps too early



Have you decided yet whether you oppose the NR planning application?


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 16, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Have you decided yet whether you oppose the NR planning application?



I did have some questions about it but nobody answered them:



SpamMisery said:


> Am I reading the planning application right in that it says rent in:
> 
> 
> Years 1-3 will charge 50% of 2015's market rent
> ...



And this based on the tripling of rents 



SpamMisery said:


> Given the data in the planning application about stepped increases in rents pegged to the 2015 market rent, does that mean your current rent is 30% of 2015's market rent?



Other than the above rent questions, the application is a description of what it will look like


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> The application is a description of what it will look like



This is what NR is up to (apart from potentially driving out all its tenants):

_The proposed works include but are not limited to the installation of new services, new shopfronts, arch lining (to waterproof the arches) new modern welfare facilities, external lighting, new insulated concrete floors and aesthetic improvements to the station passageway. In addition it is intended to clean the viaduct structure and remove clutter that has accumulated over time... creation of a new walkthrough between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road.

Of critical importance to the operational railway, this proposal will also provide an opportunity to undertake a detailed structural assessment to ensure that the viaduct structure complies with safety standards.

_


----------



## Winot (Mar 16, 2016)

It would be good to combine the modernisation with the original tenants being treated fairly.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 16, 2016)

leanderman said:


> This is what NR is up to (apart from potentially driving out all its tenants):
> 
> _The proposed works include but are not limited to the installation of new services, new shopfronts, arch lining (to waterproof the arches) new modern welfare facilities, external lighting, new insulated concrete floors and aesthetic improvements to the station passageway. In addition it is intended to clean the viaduct structure and remove clutter that has accumulated over time... creation of a new walkthrough between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road.
> 
> ...



Link doesn't work for me. The italicised text is a description of what it will look like, or at least what will be done to achieve that.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2016)

Winot said:


> It would be good to combine the modernisation with the original tenants being treated fairly.



Exactly. NR claims only 30 of its 4,000 London arches are let to national chains, but you would not bet against it happening here.


----------



## Carpet man (Mar 16, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. NR claims only 30 of its 4,000 London arches are let to national chains, but you would not bet against it happening here.


NR say the work will take a ' year ' , I'm not a building contractor but they can't be planning to have too many workmen on site surely ? , why can't the Arches be refurbished in stages maybe six at a time leaving the remaining tenants to continue to trade ?


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 16, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> NR say the work will take a ' year ' , I'm not a building contractor but they can't be planning to have too many workmen on site surely ? , why can't the Arches be refurbished in stages maybe six at a time leaving the remaining tenants to continue to trade ?



Good point. Was that question asked of them?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Good point. Was that question asked of them?



_The construction works will be undertaken in one single phase, this is owing to the interconnectivity of the units and the requirement to break out flooring to provide upgraded service connections and resolve drainage issues. A single phase build will also minimise the time construction works take place._


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 16, 2016)

Service connections as in electricity etc? If so, fair enough. Bit shit, but maybe unavoidable


----------



## Carpet man (Mar 16, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Service connections as in electricity etc? If so, fair enough. Bit shit, but maybe unavoidable


Why can't they put more contractors on site and finish it in a much shorter time reducing the knock on effect to all the indoor and outdoor market traders etc ?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> I did have some questions about it but nobody answered them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you have not put in comments to oppose this application.

As I said before by the time you have decided what position to take it will be over for all the small business. Sometimes one has to take sides.

The answer to your question I have already answered in previous post. I take any reference by NR to rents etc with a pinch of salt.

The application is more than just a description of what it will look like. As Brixton Society comments on the application show. And my comments about why it does not follow Brixton SPD.

What I do not understand about your lack of support for these small business is some time ago I remember you posting asking why people here were anti business. No its you thats anti business. That is of small independent traders whose livelihoods are under threat from big business.

I would have more time for you as a poster if you just came out with it and said you support NR.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 16, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> So you have not put in comments to oppose this application.



No. But as I am forced to remind you yet again, neither have I put in one of support. Your repeated efforts to paint me as pro-NR is bordering on harassment.



> As I said before by the time you have decided what position to take it will be over for all the small business. Sometimes one has to take sides.



OK. Well, you've taken a side. It's not for you to force others to.



> The answer to your question I have already answered in previous post. I take any reference by NR to rents etc with a pinch of salt.



That's not an answer to the question asked.



> The application is more than just a description of what it will look like. As Brixton Society comments on the application show. And my comments about why it does not follow Brixton SPD.



The application is a description. The comments as you say, may explain more, but I haven't read the comments.



> What I do not understand about your lack of support for these small business is some time ago I remember you posting asking why people here were anti business. No its you thats anti business. That is of small independent traders whose livelihoods are under threat from big business.



Where did I say that?



> I would have more time for you as a poster if you just came out with it and said you support NR.



And full circle back to the pro NR stuff again.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> No. But as I am forced to remind you yet again, neither have I put in one of support. Your repeated efforts to paint me as pro-NR is bordering on harassment.
> 
> The application is a description. The comments as you say, may explain more, but I haven't read the comments.



I have posted my comments here. Brixton Society comments have been made public here for others to use. So its surprising you haven’t read them.

So your position is not to have a position.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 16, 2016)

It shouldn't come as a surprise to you that I haven't read every single one of your posts, let alone every post in this thread.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

This was a nice way for the kids to show their support:
















Save Brixton Arches – schoolkids chalk out their thoughts about the impending evictions


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2016)

I see Cllr Rachel Heywood was there as well. She looks much happier now she has broken with the Nu Labour consensus.


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I see Cllr Rachel Heywood was there as well. She looks much happier now she has broken with the Nu Labour consensus.


She was out on the knocker early yesterday evening with a Labour rosette, so she seems to be operating an new Coldharbour form of nudge theory.


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I see Cllr Rachel Heywood was there as well. She looks much happier now she has broken with the Nu Labour consensus.


Did you see this?


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 7, 2016)

editor said:


> This was a nice way for the kids to show their support:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This project is also the subject of a bizarre Freedom of Information request.


----------



## newbie (May 7, 2016)

It would be bizarre if Lambeth has anything to say on the matter.

but I understand why someone is asking questions.  I came back from voting in a primary school somewhat incensed about the amount of god the poor kids have thrust down their throats.  Every wall in the hall was covered in propaganda, every poster and drawing reinforcing the same message. I don't approve, I want all so-called 'faith' schools shut down (well, reinvented) and the ideological loons who run them barred from contact with children.  But that's just me.

The involvement of young children with politics raises similar questions about direction and manipulation and so on.  They're 9 or 10 or so, it's a fair bet they didn't self-organise.  There's a substantial difference between them being organised by parents, by one or more teachers or by their school as an institution (let alone by their local authority!).  I'm not sure it should matter whether I or we agree with the political cause those kids have been coerced to support.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 7, 2016)

newbie said:


> It would be bizarre if Lambeth has anything to say on the matter.
> 
> but I understand why someone is asking questions.  I came back from voting in a primary school somewhat incensed about the amount of god the poor kids have thrust down their throats.  Every wall in the hall was covered in propaganda, every poster and drawing reinforcing the same message. I don't approve, I want all so-called 'faith' schools shut down (well, reinvented) and the ideological loons who run them barred from contact with children.  But that's just me.
> 
> The involvement of young children with politics raises similar questions about direction and manipulation and so on.  They're 9 or 10 or so, it's a fair bet they didn't self-organise.  There's a substantial difference between them being organised by parents, by one or more teachers or by their school as an institution (let alone by their local authority!).  I'm not sure it should matter whether I or we agree with the political cause those kids have been coerced to support.


Great post


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> She was out on the knocker early yesterday evening with a Labour rosette, so she seems to be operating an new Coldharbour form of nudge theory.



She also turned up at a community screening of Patrick Keiller's "The Dilapidated Dwelling" on Thursday night at Cressingham Gdns' Rotunda community hall. She's looking younger since speaking her mind!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> This project is also the subject of a bizarre Freedom of Information request.



Yup, that's certainly bizarre!


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> This project is also the subject of a bizarre Freedom of Information request.



This is not uncommon. I know a documentary film maker who was also subject to an FOI over a doc they were making in Brixton. 

Its trawling for info to try to get way to criticise projects. Can be used by people on the left and right of the political spectrum. 

So I would not say its bizarre.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2016)

Brixton Green liked to use kids in their 'share' flogging propaganda.


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Brixton Green liked to use kids in their 'share' flogging propaganda.



And schoolkids from Stockwell were used in project about Pop:

BLC primary students prepare a brochure for Pop Brixton



> Yesterday 23 children from Jessop, Stockwell, Christ Church SW9 and Loughborough primary schools went down to Pop Brixton to interview traders and the managers of the venture in order to write a brochure for future visitors. The children found out that Pop Brixton had been set up to support the local community



So lets ban anything that might be construed as being at all political. Teach them about the three Rs only.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> ..."The children found out that Pop Brixton had been set up to support the local community".


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2016)

editor said:


>



This is worse than the manipulation and coercion of schoolkids to write a brochure for Pop. Its unpaid labour. Something must be done to stop this.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 7, 2016)

It sickens me how consumerism (see 'iphone sheep') is turning once normal places into places for the rich, and segregating the rest of society, like we don't fucking matter. So long as the 'haves' can boast about their 10 quid latte, fuck the rest of us!

Fucking sickens me.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 7, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> This is not uncommon. I know a documentary film maker who was also subject to an FOI over a doc they were making in Brixton.
> 
> Its trawling for info to try to get way to criticise projects. Can be used by people on the left and right of the political spectrum.
> 
> So I would not say its bizarre.



Why were they subject to the FOIA?


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Why were they subject to the FOIA?



You don’t have to give a reason. The issue with an FOI is whether the information asked for should be supplied or not. FOI are what they say they are- about information.

As can be seen with the FOI about the arches shops in post above. Its careful to ask for information not to give a reason for asking for it.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 7, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> So long as the 'haves' can boast about their 10 quid latte, fuck the rest of us!
> 
> Fucking sickens me.


Which establishment is charging £10 for a latte? Can you name one charging £5? Have you ever heard somebody boast about a latte because it was expensive?


----------



## SpamMisery (May 7, 2016)

I thought you were saying_ he_ was subject to the FOIA


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2016)

newbie said:


> The involvement of young children with politics raises similar questions about direction and manipulation and so on.  They're 9 or 10 or so, it's a fair bet they didn't self-organise.  There's a substantial difference between them being organised by parents, by one or more teachers or by their school as an institution (let alone by their local authority!).  I'm not sure it should matter whether I or we agree with the political cause those kids have been coerced to support.



Schools are part of the ideological apparatus that inculcates norms and values of society. Whether that’s overt or not. They are coercive in the very fact that attendance is compulsory for example. There is no such thing as a politically neutral education.

So if schools as an institution are to stay the question is who decides what direction politically education will take.

Norms and values change over time in a democratic society. It was only a generation ago that "Empire Day" was celebrated in schools to show schoolchildren all the wonders of the British Empire.

I don’t have a problem with schoolkids doing projects on the shops in arches or in Pop. Its a good thing to make there education relevant to what is happening to the local area they live in.


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> This project is also the subject of a bizarre Freedom of Information request.



I love this FOI:



> According to Brixton Buzz, a group of pupils from Stockwell Primary School have been involved in chalking slogans on the public highway as part of a school activity:



Teaching schoolkids subversive behaviour. Should be in rows at desks copying from the blackboard.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 8, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Which establishment is charging £10 for a latte? Can you name one charging £5? Have you ever heard somebody boast about a latte because it was expensive?


Fuck off...


----------



## Mr Retro (May 8, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> Fuck off...


I'll take that as an "I'm a sycophant talking out of my hole"


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 8, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> I'll take that as an "I'm a sycophant talking out of my hole"


Take it as you like, but it was meant as an "I'm not a cunt who thinks gentrification is acceptable"
Just because you can afford the ridiculous, inflated prices, doesn't make it right.
I realise you probably couldn't give a flying fuck about those less fortunate than you, but some of us do.
And "sycophant", really? Grow up, and smell the Mocha Frappe with locally sourced vanilla syrup!


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I don’t have a problem with schoolkids doing projects on the shops in arches or in Pop. Its a good thing to make there education relevant to what is happening to the local area they live in.


Nor I in this specific circumstance, but I can imagine being concerned about some other incident.  As I tried to say i think it depends where the impetus originates.  A class project stemming from individual teachers and supported by parents raises far fewer questions than the institutionalised propaganda I saw when voting.


----------



## stethoscope (May 8, 2016)

It seems that it's ok to get kids involved in political stuff as long as it's pro-right and pro-capital.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 8, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I realise you probably couldn't give a flying fuck about those less fortunate than you, but some of us do.



You can back this up about as easily as finding a £10 latte.


----------



## aka (May 9, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> You can back this up about as easily as finding a £10 latte.


I found a 10 bucks (USD) one
City’s Most Expensive Latte Hits $10 Mark


----------



## Carpet man (Jun 14, 2016)

With regard to Network Rail planning application would everyone who objected be notified when the hearing date at Lambeth would be heard ? Someone mentioned it's going to be tonight !


----------



## newbie (Jun 14, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> With regard to Network Rail planning application would everyone who objected be notified when the hearing date at Lambeth would be heard ? Someone mentioned it's going to be tonight !


I don't know but I just looked at the comments page, which still seems to be open, so anyone who hasn't objected can (possibly) still do so.

Because of multiple threads this one doesn't contain much about that process, so a round up might be useful.  Comments were supposed to be in by March 10, they're now standing at 956, the last one recorded is April 6.  On the other thread I mentioned that they were split 929:14 on 14 March, every one since then has been an objection.

In passing I notice that Rushy is banned. He has a great deal to contribute to this sort of thread and should be invited to return.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2016)

Latest update: Brixton Arches: Network Rail withdraws offer to traders for alternative premises


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> With regard to Network Rail planning application would everyone who objected be notified when the hearing date at Lambeth would be heard ? Someone mentioned it's going to be tonight !



If someone puts an objection in they should be given notice of when it goes to planning committee. I have not got anything re it going to planning committee.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 14, 2016)

Gentrification in full swing, and it seems to be unstoppable.
To coin a phrase, it's a shite state of affairs!
Where will it end?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Latest update: Brixton Arches: Network Rail withdraws offer to traders for alternative premises



Why am I not surprised?

Promises to rehouse traders temporarily in Valentia place was a way for NR to deal with bad publicity for a while. 

Made them look more reasonable. I wouldn’t trust anything NR say.


----------



## Carpet man (Jun 15, 2016)

The person liaising ( ) with the Traders said that she couldn't get the job signed off by the relevant Department on a Health & Safety matter ! She went on to say that the whole of Valentia Place will form part of a much larger development in the future once the Commercial side of Network Rail is sold off in order to reduce their overall debt 
Three private blocks proposed for Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road – up to 8 storeys high with gated access

We could have Richard Branson as our new landlord if we ever get to return Or Foxtons , welcome to Nu Brixton !


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> Gentrification in full swing, and it seems to be unstoppable.
> To coin a phrase, it's a shite state of affairs!
> Where will it end?


In tears


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

newbie said:


> I don't know but I just looked at the comments page, which still seems to be open, so anyone who hasn't objected can (possibly) still do so.
> 
> Because of multiple threads this one doesn't contain much about that process, so a round up might be useful.  Comments were supposed to be in by March 10, they're now standing at 956, the last one recorded is April 6.  On the other thread I mentioned that they were split 929:14 on 14 March, every one since then has been an objection.
> 
> In passing I notice that Rushy is banned. He has a great deal to contribute to this sort of thread and should be invited to return.


>>>feedback forum>>>


----------



## bugmen (Jun 15, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I love this FOI:
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching schoolkids subversive behaviour. Should be in rows at desks copying from the blackboard.



I wonder if the kids' parents/guardians are aware that their kids' photos have been published for the world to see? Did Brixton Buzz or the councillor get consent from the parents involved before publication?

If they didn't get consent, that it the truly bizarre thing and possibly in breach of the Data Protection Act. Perhaps someone should let the Information Commissioner's Office know...

I notice Stockwell primary school has completely ignored a similar request made via What Do They Know. If Lambeth Council had taken a similar approach to a FOI request, you'd hear no end of it on this forum.

Certain members of this forum have made use of FOI before, so it also seems bizarre that they criticise other people for making use of the same legislation.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 15, 2016)

Whilst we're discussing BIZARRE FoI's bugmen, this one is just bonkers.

Know anything about it?


----------



## bugmen (Jun 16, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Whilst we're discussing BIZARRE FoI's bugmen, this one is just bonkers.
> 
> Know anything about it?



Everyone will know the answer once Lambeth respond - that's the beauty of FOI, isn't it?

Can you confirm that you don't believe that parents or guardians' consent is needed before publication of their children's photos on the internet?

The NSPCC advises otherwise:

Photography and sharing images

Is the NSPCC's advice "bizarre"?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Whilst we're discussing BIZARRE FoI's bugmen, this one is just bonkers.





bugmen said:


> Everyone will know the answer once Lambeth respond - that's the beauty of FOI, isn't it?


Do the FOI people publish the name and address of the enquirer?
I was just thinking that since Rachel Heywood is a public person if the name and address of the enquirer is withheld this is rather like a snitch.

I am sure there are good reasons to have guidelines such as the NSPCC ones on photographing children - but to me this FOI enquiry looks like the action of someone wanting to make trouble for Cllr Heywood.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Whilst we're discussing BIZARRE FoI's bugmen, this one is just bonkers.
> 
> Know anything about it?


It's just some bitter twat who knows nothing of the law trying desperately to cause trouble. He's the same petty arse who's currently wasting everyone's time with this: Chalk slogans on pavements 4 May 2016 - a Freedom of Information request to Stockwell Primary School, London

His name is J Taylor.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2016)

bugmen said:


> Can you confirm that you don't believe that parents or guardians' consent is needed before publication of their children's photos on the internet?


I can. You don't need it and for rather obvious reasons:



> *Photographing children*
> 
> There are no laws against taking photos of children, but someone taking an unhealthy interest can rightly expect to attract unwelcome attention from the authorities (and quite probably passers by) pretty sharpish.
> 
> ...


There was no need for a FoI to find this out, the information is easily accessible. The person who started this is an idiot. 

http://www.photographersrights.org.uk/page6/page6.html/


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2016)

bugmen said:


> Everyone will know the answer once Lambeth respond - that's the beauty of FOI, isn't it?
> 
> Can you confirm that you don't believe that parents or guardians' consent is needed before publication of their children's photos on the internet?
> 
> ...


Wait, are you the person wasting time and money with this FoI when you could have found an answer to your question within a few moments of consulting Google, or even asking here?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2016)

bugmen said:


> Everyone will know the answer once Lambeth respond - that's the beauty of FOI, isn't it?
> 
> Can you confirm that you don't believe that parents or guardians' consent is needed before publication of their children's photos on the internet?
> 
> ...


tbh i have every right to photograph who i want in the street, at least for non-commercial purposes. and if i choose to put those photos on the internet, why, i have every right to. now, this doesn't mean i would: but did i choose to, there would be nothing in law to prevent me posting pictures of children i had photographed in the street. in different settings, of course, different rules would apply.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2016)

bugmen said:


> Certain members of this forum have made use of FOI before, so it also seems bizarre that they criticise other people for making use of the same legislation.



I have talked to one of the parents. She was delighted with Potent Whispers going to the school and taking them to the arches to talk to the about to be evicted shopkeepers. As was her daughter. 

Cllr Rachel has stuck her neck out publicly opposing this Council in the interest of her constituents. And got disciplined by her party for it. 

Your FOI reeks of Daily Mail right wing nastiness.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Your FOI reeks of Daily Mail right wing nastiness.


And stupidity and ignorance and an obvious agenda. 

He should be ashamed of himself for abusing the FoI system and wasting public money.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2016)

The application is due to be considered by the Council’s Planning Applications Committee on 2 August 2016 at Karibu Centre, 7 Gresham Road, SW9 7PH.


> Refurbishment and redevelopment of railway arches between Brixton Road and Pope's Road along Brixton Station Road and Atlantic Road. Works include change of use of 9 arches and alterations to existing units to provide a mix of A1, A3 and A4 uses within 26 units and 13 kiosks; installation of new arch infills/shopfronts; creation of a new pedestrian link between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road through arches 577 and 604, refurbishment of the station walkthrough and associated works.


I imagine the council has its rubber stamp ready to whisk this one through regardless of local protests.


----------



## Carpet man (Jul 26, 2016)

Let's face it we all know it's a ' done deal ' with their bed partner Lambeth Council but why the change of use to Arches where the existing tenant is supposed to be returning ? , the answer is that NR have no intention of allowing them to return as once their out NR will find a 'problem ' with the works forcing the old tenant to look somewhere else !
When planning is granted Lambeth should insist it's done in stages to avoid a massive dead zone being created which will blight the town centre and help returning traders to find alternative units in the same street once their finished , is that too much to ask ?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2016)

Brixton Arches – traders call on the community for support at Planning Application meeting, 2nd Aug 7pm


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2016)

We need all the public support this coming Tuesday night 7 PM meet outside the town Hall. Please tell everyone who is interested in keeping Brixton unique. Strength in numbers. Remember once a lot of the small shops are gone they will never Return.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2016)

Baron said:


> We need all the public support this coming Tuesday night 7 PM meet outside the town Hall. Please tell everyone who is interested in keeping Brixton unique. Strength in numbers. Remember once a lot of the small shops are gone they will never Return.


I've had Network Rail emailing me insisting that the 300% stepped rent rise is a fiction:



> On the point of all rents being affected by a 300% increase – actually, tenants will still only be paying rent at 2015 market levels in 2024. We recognise the social value that many of our tenants bring to Brixton and want to ensure that those businesses that want to return to a refurbished arch are able to do so. We have gone above and beyond the statutory minimum requirements and offered stepped rents phased for five years before being set for two years at market rents (2015 levels) before a rent review in year 7. We believe that this will allow our tenants in the area to benefit from the additional footfall created by a refurbished scheme.
> 
> _Rents currently average £21 per square foot, the average future rents will be stepped as follows:_
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2016)

So the "75% of businesses returning" ONLY refers to the leaseholders, so it may well be that we'll lose a whole load of sublet businesses. I can see why leaseholders owning multiple units may well want to come back.


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2016)

Next Tuesday's meeting is in Gresham Road & not the town hall.


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2016)

editor said:


> I've had Network Rail emailing me insisting that the 300% stepped rent rise is a fiction:


Network rail is increasing my rent from 22K to 65K in 5 years.  Fact.  NR is full of shit.  Fact.  Lots of empty promises.  Fact.  Ask any affected shop keeper.  My compensation offer has been reduced now I am fighting them. I leave with under 30k.  Pay 40% tax on it.  No business for a year.  Then I must come back to an empty unit, and re fit it at a cost of about 60k.   For this privilege pay more rent.  Do not forget my family have had this shop since 1974!   Never had any help from NR.  Never asked.  Always paid my rent.  Pay Lambeth £810 a month business rates.  
IT IS NOTHING TO DO WITH REGENERATION.  JUST GREED.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 29, 2016)

Here's the Lambeth Labour spin.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

So far from it being a case of 75% of all readers agreeing to return, what's actually happening is that "the majority of tenants with whom Nework Rail have a contractual relationship have indicated that they wish to return."

So the make-up of the arches may change considerably.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Lambeth Labour spin.


This "market rent" is such a wonderfully vague and meaningless phrase to bandy about. It's a bit like "affordable" housing


----------



## Carpet man (Jul 29, 2016)

editor said:


> This "market rent" is such a wonderfully vague and meaningless phrase to bandy about. It's a bit like "affordable" housing


It's a refurbishment and not a redevelopment ! The existing leases should not come to an end but should be ' Frozen ' whilst the Arches are modernised . If your landlord wants to redecorate the house you live in he doesn't ask you to return on a revised tenancy and instantly double your rent when you return !


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Lambeth Labour spin.



Not Cllr Hopkins but the ever loyal Donatus. The problem I have with this is that senior officers in planning have been working closely with NR on this application. My view is that senior officers in planning and Regeneration do not have a problem with NR. In there view NR are bringing in significant inward investment. They also want a good working relationship with NR as under the yet to be finalised Brixton Central Master plan they will be working with NR on "regeneration" of rest of that area around the Rec and market. Heard a few days ago the final public consultation on the Brixton Central Master plan will now not take place until September. How convenient. By that time major decisions will have been made. As with the land swap on the Canterbury Arms site. Joe Public really has little say.

My criticism is that senior officers in Regeneration and planning are taking  decisions that radically affect Brixton. With little oversight from local Cllrs. Cllr Rachel has been sidelined. I like Donatus but he is such a loyalist that he will say whatever is expected of him.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Not Cllr Hopkins but the ever loyal Donatus. The problem I have with this is that senior officers in planning have been working closely with NR on this application. My view is that senior officers in planning and Regeneration do not have a problem with NR. In there view NR are bringing in significant inward investment. They also want a good working relationship with NR as under the yet to be finalised Brixton Central Master plan they will be working with NR on "regeneration" of rest of that area around the Rec and market. Heard a few days ago the final public consultation on the Brixton Central Master plan will now not take place until September. How convenient. By that time major decisions will have been made. As with the land swap on the Canterbury Arms site. Joe Public really has little say.
> 
> My criticism is that senior officers in Regeneration and planning are taking  decisions that radically affect Brixton. With little oversight from local Cllrs. Cllr Rachel has been sidelined. I like Donatus but he is such a loyalist that he will say whatever is expected of him.


Funnily enough the "grocers" Donatus refers to in that article was one of the problem off-licenses of the time (late 1980s).

In actual fact none of the occupants of the arches who are being forced out are/were problematic. Rather the issue is William Hills next to the rail station entrance and H & T Pawnbrokers, which are bona fide FTSE100 companies.


----------



## Carpet man (Aug 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Funnily enough the "grocers" Donatus refers to in that article was one of the problem off-licenses of the time (late 1980s).
> 
> In actual fact none of the occupants of the arches who are being forced out are/were problematic. Rather the issue is William Hills next to the rail station entrance and H & T Pawnbrokers, which are bona fide FTSE100 companies.


TUESDAY 2ND AUGUST , KARIBU CENTRE , 7 GRESHAM ROAD SW9 meet at 6pm
help stop Brixton CHANGING FOREVER ! OPPOSE THE PLANNING APPLICATION !


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Background to tomorrow's meeting: Brixton Arches planning application meeting, Tues 2nd Aug: Our Brixton calls for an end to the evictions


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Planning meeting packed with people.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 2, 2016)

Big feature on bbc London news tv


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Lot of discussion on what is materially relevant. What is a planning consideration.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Public keep asking about why are three business allowed to stay by NR. As NR keep saying they need vacant possession to check structure. No answer.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Cllr says the historic value will be lost if this design goes ahead. It's cleaning up Street scape. Destroying Brixton character.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Issue of the sub tenants. Cllr asks for them to have right to come back.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Chair says people will be asked to leave if they keep interrupting.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Public getting frustrated as Cllrs talk about details rather than discussing refusing application.

Yet again what is material to application.

Cllr wants to know what the detail of conditions are before he votes.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Chair moves to approve application. 

With conditions.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Application passed. Public very angry.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2016)

Police arrive. Five of them.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 2, 2016)

Great twitter feed


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 2, 2016)

What were the conditions?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 2, 2016)

There surely must be a case for a live feed (also recorded for later access) in a meeting like this.
Gramsci has done a service in relaying the tone of the meeting.

Had I been on the committee I would have been looking at making conditions to enable the right to return with very slowly escalating rent for the actual tenants. I had not thought about the sub-tenants, this adds a complication in that the actual tenants could be making a mark-up which Network Rail would have like to pocket themselves.

Maybe Gramsci will be able to post more later - from notes. It would be interesting to know who on the committee tried to sort out some acceptable compromise - proposing conditions. Normally it is Bernard Gentry (Con) and Diana Morris (Lab) who have the skills to do this.

Thanks for the info so far Mr G!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's the Buzz report.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Buzz report.


Thank you for that - very comprehensive.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Buzz report.


You've done a fantastic job there.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh, and fuck Lambeth's spineless mob of nu-Labour Blairites. They are a disgrace.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reports Gramsci 

One councillor is bleating about being disagreed with. I think when people's livelihoods are being destroyed they have a right to say "shame on you." This one is also alleging "physical attacks" - this is bollocks isn't it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2016)

Who cares about the street art, it's only been there for a few months.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks for the reports Gramsci



Seedat has the demeanour of nerdy eagerness (from observation at previous planning committees, not last night - I wasn't there).
I sympathise with his sentiment though - Planning is a Quasi-Judicial activity. Not normal to try to intimidate planning committee members - if that was what they were doing. The planning committee is supposed to interpret the law, not deal with the politics.

Seedat also tweeted out some interesting information from the agenda. The very end of this Planning Committee addendum shows how Network Rail really are evicting the existing businesses, and only letting back those who agree to the new terms. A bit like if council tenants were evicted en mass and accepted back as "assured" tenants.

Another point I hadn't realised is that there is a proposal to open up a couple of narrow alley ways between Brixton Station Road and Atlantic Road. All very well for "circulation" as the French would say. But considering the filthy state of the existing area round the Brixton Rail Station entrances it seems they haven't got the resources to clean it as it is.

Are these alleys to be gated to prevent "antisocial behaviour" at night? Or will they be for knee-trembling and dealing? - when they are not being used as a pissoir that is?

Surprised the Police haven't had something to say about that - considering they consider the opening of Windrush Square toilets would be a licence for prostitution and drug dealing.

Here is Cllr Seedat's link. He says there is Equalities stuff in there, but I did't see that in my skim-read
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/b17763/Addendum Tuesday 02-Aug-2016 19.00 Planning Applications Committee.pdf?T=9


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Seedat has the demeanour of nerdy eagerness (from observation at previous planning committees, not last night - I wasn't there).
> I sympathise with his sentiment though - Planning is a Quasi-Judicial activity. Not normal to try to intimidate planning committee members - if that was what they were doing. The planning committee is supposed to interpret the law, not deal with the politics.
> 
> Seedat also tweeted out some interesting information from the agenda. The very end of this Planning Committee addendum shows how Network Rail really are evicting the existing businesses, and only letting back those who agree to the new terms. A bit like if council tenants were evicted en mass and accepted back as "assured" tenants.
> ...



At the meeting it was said the new passage ways would only be open during the day and would have gates to close them at night. 

The meeting started with advice from Council lawyer. She talked a lot about Equal opportunities. The duties of the Council in promoting them. 

So even if it was not covered in report the Council legal adviser thought it was relevant enough to talk at length about. 

However during the meeting the Cllrs didn't really pick up on that except in relation to the kiosks.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks for the reports Gramsci
> 
> One councillor is bleating about being disagreed with. I think when people's livelihoods are being destroyed they have a right to say "shame on you." This one is also alleging "physical attacks" - this is bollocks isn't it?




I did not see any physical attacks.

Straight after the meeting ended the police came into the room. There was a police Van outside. They must have been called before the meeting ended.

There were about six of them. This didn't help to calm things down. At that point it was peaceful but angry. The Cllrs had no problems leaving the room.

The only way out of the Abeng centre is from the front.

A lot of people were staying out side of the meeting. The police formed a line to separate the public from the Cllrs leaving. They got shouted at as they left. "shame on you".

As CH1 says the planning committee is Quasi judicial. It's limited in what it can do. If it takes a decision outside the legal framework it operates in it can be subject to appeal. A lot of the issues that concerned people are not "material" planning issues.

I did try to explain this to people at the meeting. They really find it hard to understand.

Understandably a lot of people think the Council is there to defend communities. It's not how the system works. Which is the real problem here.

This leads to people getting frustrated and angry. If people don't really have a genuine voice in what happens then I think Its totally understandable that they resort to being aggressive and confrontational.

As one of the objectors said there were hundreds of objections. Overwhelming opposition to NR. But this made little difference.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

Listen to this deceitful Tory cunt trying to associate last night's peaceful protest with the 80s (ergo, the riots). What proof has he that anyone would be followed? Hysterical twat. 


> Tory Bernard Gentry, who voted for the plans, tweeted: “Something’s wrong when councillors carrying out their democratic duty require police protection at Lambeth planning meetings.”
> 
> He told the Standard: “Some council officers were very concerned for their safety, as they live in the area and were worried they’d be followed. It’s not as bad as the trouble in the 1980s, when people got into physical fights but it seems to be going that way, with the increasing levels of fear and intimidation used.”



Police raid Brixton arches meeting as councillors are glitter-bombed


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Who cares about the street art, it's only been there for a few months.


Yep. Quite a strange condition. I'd rather there were no shutters or that they were not solid.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I did not see any physical attacks.
> 
> Straight after the meeting ended the police came into the room. There was a police Van outside. They must have been called before the meeting ended.
> 
> ...


As you say the planning committee can only make their best interpretation of current policy and apply it to the decision making process. If folk really want to stop things like NR being able to increase rent in situations like this then they need to campaign for changes to policy, national or local and planning or otherwise.

It's frustrating when campaign groups or local media sources or whatever encourage people to make objections to planning applications when their objections are about stuff that can't be dealt with by means of planning permission refusal. It's a waste of people's time and they unsurprisingly feel annoyed when their objections and comments aren't even considered by a planning committee because they're out of remit. It happened with the recent 414 thing too.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Listen to this deceitful Tory cunt trying to associate last night's peaceful protest with the 80s (ergo, the riots). What proof has he that anyone would be followed? Hysterical twat.
> 
> 
> Police raid Brixton arches meeting as councillors are glitter-bombed



What is to be expected of the Standard. 

Campaigners did not force there way in after vote. Police came into meeting straight after meeting ended. Ie they were not called in. 

The glitter bomb went off near me. I didn't see it go on Cllrs. 

I arrived at the meeting at 7. There was a lively demo outside. 

When meeting started the first item was held over for next meeting. A lot of people left who had attended for that item. Leaving a lot of seats free. 

As NR application was next some one went out to get the people in the demo outside. 

There was an argument about letting them in. With people already seated saying let them in. After some argument they were let in. 

It was a lively meeting but no more so than some others I've been at 

As for Gentry saying about 80s. People are getting shafted as much now as in 80s. So I'm not surprised that its getting like that. I don't blame people for getting really angry.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> What is to be expected of the Standard.
> 
> Campaigners did not force there way in after vote. Police came into meeting straight after meeting ended. Ie they were not called in.
> 
> ...


I would have thought that whatever Gentry's comment - the Evening Standard headline was irresponsibly exaggerated. Police "storm" the meeting it said. 

There is an unforgivable error of fact in the Evening Standard article. The Pawn broker has NOT been given notice to quit as far as I am aware. They are the one arch to be spared forced upgrading.

The background to the report of Cllr Gentry's remarks - made to the Standard itself - is no doubt their mutual desire to tie things going wrong in Lambeth to Jeremy Corbyn/Momentum alleged left wing intimidation. 

Such a gloss is only to be expected surely from a Councillor who has been around for many years - and probably remembers all the Lambeth Red Ted stuff and the corruption, being reported on by journalists who are operating from the Daily Mail building in Kensington Hight Street, and no doubt would not be averse to "upgrading" to the Daily Mail itself.


----------



## Baron (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi. Not sure if you've heard but terrible news today. One of the traders from the arches who works from one of the stores facing eviction collapsed this morning possibly heart-attack and taken away in an ambulance. Close friends told us it's caused by the stress of devastating  news received last night.

Let's all hope he has a swift recovery.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2016)

Baron said:


> Hi. Not sure if you've heard but terrible news today. One of the traders from the arches who works from one of the stores facing eviction collapsed this morning possibly heart-attack and taken away in an ambulance. Close friends told us it's caused by the stress of devastating  news received last night.
> 
> Let's all hope he has a swift recovery.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 3, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks for the reports Gramsci
> 
> One councillor is bleating about being disagreed with. I think when people's livelihoods are being destroyed they have a right to say "shame on you." This one is also alleging "physical attacks" - this is bollocks isn't it?




I hope someone asked him about these physical attacks, and whether he'd put himself up as a witness to them, to help the police do their job.

That is, if he isn't lying about them.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2016)

Baron said:


> Hi. Not sure if you've heard but terrible news today. One of the traders from the arches who works from one of the stores facing eviction collapsed this morning possibly heart-attack and taken away in an ambulance. Close friends told us it's caused by the stress of devastating  news received last night.
> 
> Let's all hope he has a swift recovery.


Poor bloke.     Holding a good thought for him, and the other traders from the arches too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 3, 2016)

Baron said:


> Hi. Not sure if you've heard but terrible news today. One of the traders from the arches who works from one of the stores facing eviction collapsed this morning possibly heart-attack and taken away in an ambulance. Close friends told us it's caused by the stress of devastating  news received last night.
> 
> Let's all hope he has a swift recovery.


Bless up to your friend. Best wishes to him and everyone.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Buzz report.


Good report, was the meeting live on the Internet?


I noticed that the NR person was careful to say no Multinational chains. So not ruling out chains completely. 

The discussion on toilets. Which went on for a long time was irritating the public present. Feeling that to much time was spent on details. Not the big issue of what was happening to Brixton. 

The officer admitted that the % of bars and restaurants in scheme was contrary to planning regulations. This was valid way to vote against this application. One Cllr said he was not happy with this but still said he would vote for. 

Cllr Simpson the only one to vote against did so on basis of poor design. She made good points on the bland uniformity of the design. There was an interesting disagreement between her and the Council conservation offficer on what constitutes "Conservation". For her the piecemeal alterations to arches over the years by tenants and the street art are representative of a unique Brixton culture and whilst the NR plans will preserve the Victorian architecture something will be lost. I'm extrapolating from what she brought up. It's a different and interesting view of what constitutes "conservation". 

Cllr Matt Parr was not really supporting application but wanted extra conditions. Have notes will try to put them up.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Police arrive. Five of them.


This is a classic Progress Labour tactic: to allege abuse (where none is present) and smear opponents who disagree with them.

For example see the various Labour party threads in the politics forum etc.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

Statement from Save Brixton Arches: 
Save Brixton Arches campaigners respond to Lambeth’s decision to approve refurbishment works


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Buzz report.



More detail on what Cllr Matt Parr said (from my notes). He was representing the official Labour group position.

Apart from what you have quoted him saying :


> “The businesses are at the heart of what Brixton is. They have been left in a poor state of neglect by Network Rail. This is why the Council has spent time listening to the businesses. We have persuaded Network Rail to treat tenants better than they have been doing.



Im not sure on this bit:




> Evictions will not occur until temporary trading locations are in place. There will be resentment if the artwork on the shutters is destroyed.”



He did use the word evictions at one point. Which was telling. Also that himself , Donatus and Hopkins had been talking to NR. Myself I havent heard any particular enthusiasm for the Councils efforts from shopkeepers. Nor was I clear from what Cllr Matt Parr said whether the Council supported or opposed the plans of NR. Why it comes across as (lukewarm) support for application.

Cllr Matt Parr came to the meeting with a list of 6 conditions that he wanted. Which had been decided by the Ward Cllrs . Him and Donatus ( Cllr Rachel is a non person now). These are ( only got five down). He had these in writing and wanted to distribute them to Cllrs. But Chair was not happy with that.


Temporary alternative trading area for shopkeepers whilst works are going on.
Kiosks- the sub tenants- should be given first offer on new small units. 

Art work should be moved and displayed elsewhere. 

Customer toilets should be a condition.
Phased building works.
The issue of alternative trading area ( which NR promised and recently gone back on) and phased building works - which are important. Didnt get discussed properly or put in as conditions.

Nor did any of the Cllrs on the committee refer back to Cllr Parr on his suggestions. They are allowed to ask further questions.

Pretty feeble imo.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Buzz report.





> Legal advice was then provided to the Committee by Council Officers. The members were reminded of the three legal requirements that needed to be considered in relation to this application:
> 
> (i) Eliminate discrimination,
> 
> ...



To add to the bit from the legal advisor. She got applause for it. Deserved. She explained it in detail in a way everyone there could understand.  She at end said the "protected characteristic" most relevant here is race. She was pointing them to a way to object to this application. IMO committee didn’t take this up enough. Except for the sub tenants.

It clearly got up the nose of the Tory Cllr Gentry. Who asked that didn’t this just apply to all applications.  Not taking aboard how she was making it specific to this application as an important consideration.

She said that Councils have " Public sector equality duty" which applies to all Council activities. Which I didn’t know. They are supposed to have what is called "due regard" to the three things above. The groups who have "protected characteristics" to which this applies include race and gender equality. Also included is "indirect discrimination". Which I think means not outright prejudice but actions that may be unintended consequence. Which I think she specifically mentioned as it could be said of this application- though she herself could not say that outright. But  imo she was pointing out to committee they could apply this. Also that Council should look at how to minimise disadvantage of groups with protected characteristics, encourage participation ( in society I assume). That Council must "have regard" to these factors.

Given that the Arches have a large amount of small business run by ethnic minorities the committee could have taken this aboard more.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 4, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This is a classic Progress Labour tactic: to allege abuse (where none is present) and smear opponents who disagree with them.
> 
> For example see the various Labour party threads in the politics forum etc.



Yep - it's classic Lambeth Labour Progress spin - trying to manage the agenda from voting to evict traders, and shifting to 'abuse' instead.

Knobs.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

Excellent piece here: The vote to redevelop Brixton Arches: smear campaigns, doublethink and foregone decisions


----------



## technical (Aug 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Good report, was the meeting live on the Internet?
> 
> 
> I noticed that the NR person was careful to say no *Multinational chains*. So not ruling out chains completely.
> ...



If the NR representative really did say multinational chains (rather than multiple retailers) then the commitment given is meaningless


----------



## ska invita (Aug 4, 2016)

sad news but sadly exactly what would be expected.
Is there anything else that can happen now, short of occupying the arches and stopping anyone else in?


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

technical said:


> If the NR representative really did say multinational chains (rather than multiple retailers) then the commitment given is meaningless


Like the whole 'consultation.'


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 4, 2016)

technical said:


> If the NR representative really did say multinational chains (rather than multiple retailers) then the commitment given is meaningless



NR website says the following:



> Of the 4,000 businesses in our London estate, fewer than 20 are let to *national chains* and nationwide, 98% of our arches are rented out to small local businesses.



I'd imagine the emphasis was heard rather than said, but it'll be interesting to see the list of shops post refurbishment to see if any chains are involved. Although as we know, the definition of the word "chain" is hotly debated on here... as is the word "local"


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

Look at all that violence! It's like the 80s riots all over again! Probably worse.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

Guardian piece: Police called as council meeting hit by protests over Brixton's 'gentrification'

Most of the comments are as idiotic as ever.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Can't really say "no chains or multiple retailers" as there are already both in there. Even the carpet place was or is a chain of four, iirc.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2016)

technical said:


> If the NR representative really did say multinational chains (rather than multiple retailers) then the commitment given is meaningless



Multinational chains was the exact words he used. Wrote it in my notes. As it surprised me he said that.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Multinational chains was the exact words he used. Wrote it in my notes. As it surprised me he said that.


It's such a fucking wriggly dishonest cop out.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2016)

After the planning meeting I was in the Portuguese cafe. One person said to me "Where will we go once all these (affordable) places go?" 

 Cheap places to hang out are going. That stretch of arches by the Rec is important for a lot of people.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2016)

I was also told Sue Foster OBE who now has the job title Strategic Director / Delivery , whatever that is, was at the back of the meeting taking a lot of notes.

Foster is one of the Councils top Regen officers. Worked with Tessa MP on the Olympics before Lambeth. For which she got her OBE.

One thing that was mentioned in passing at the meeting was the Brixton Central Masterplan. Which was being consulted on when NR decided suddenly to start evicting the arches.

The BCM area covers the Rec, Pop and arches around Popes road and Brixton Station road.

The consultation ,which halted when NR decided to go ahead with its plans anyway, was supposed to be an exercise in Coop Council style Co-production of a masterplan for this area. Between the landowners Lambeth, NR and the local community.

Heard recently that the consultation will restart in September.

At the consultation meeting I went to people said they wanted to keep the shops and the unique character of Brixton.

The Council could have told NR after what they did to the arches they will break off talks with them on future redevelopment of the area. They haven’t.

As far as I can gather Lambeth and NR are still discussing the Brixton Central Masterplan site (minus the local community). I expect the date for future consultations on the BCM was pushed back as Council/ NR hope that by that time things will have calmed down.

The Council could have taken a much harder line with NR.

So "Sleeping with the Enemy" is rather accurate.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 4, 2016)

I totally get the stuff about Planning Committees being "quasi-judicial" and only being able to take decisions on specific matters. However the reason it doesn't wash with me is because the council appear to have fully supported Network Rail from the start. Their decisions all over the borough for the past 5- 8 years demonstrate their strategy. The council/Jack Hopkins apparently [http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2016/01/...-regeneration-plans-as-early-as-august-2014/] kept the NR plans quiet for many months. The council could have campaigned for local businesses and put the pressure on NR, but it doesn't look like they did, instead attempting to justify the proposals. They hide behind the planning rules now. They want money in Brixton. They are sweating their property assets. All the stuff about local masterplans and protecting the community is bollocks imo.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Excellent piece here: The vote to redevelop Brixton Arches: smear campaigns, doublethink and foregone decisions



The contributor is right to point out :



> While the planners continuously shut-down objections on the grounds that they did not constitute “material planning considerations”, the range of considerations which are deemed “material” is significantly reduced, and this is an issue much bigger than Brixton.



The way the system works is not in the interests of the little people. The people who need affordable places to go and small family run business like the Portuguese cafe on Brixton Station road. 

This is yet another example of "regeneration" being about profit making. NR is acting like any private developer. 

And I agree with Brixton Hatter the Council in practise want NR to "regenerate" Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2016)

All the talk in the papers about the protesters. Its NR who are the villains. Its them who are putting the shopkeepers through hell.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> After the planning meeting I was in the Portuguese cafe. One person said to me "Where will we go once all these (affordable) places go?"
> 
> Cheap places to hang out are going. That stretch of arches by the Rec is important for a lot of people.


That stretch is vital to the character and the community of Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2016)

On the planning issue. After the meeting one person said to me he did not see the point of going to these meetings ( including Council consultations).

There is a real danger that, and this is happening across London, that people will feel the have no real say. Saw the Leader of the Council complaining about "Mob Rule" at the planning committee meeting.

What she should think is why are so many people in Brixton are so angry and frustrated. What the Labour party locally and nationally should be doing to support ordinary peoples concerns about how they can have real influence on what happens to there areas.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Guardian piece: Police called as council meeting hit by protests over Brixton's 'gentrification'
> Most of the comments are as idiotic as ever.


Surely this cannot be right: "Network Rail’s director of commercial estate, Alan Muir, said: “This is an £8m investment that will benefit the whole of Brixton and provide traders in the area with excellent facilities"?

If he has his arithmetic right that is over £200,000 per arch for a refurb. How could any amount of rent rise pay for that?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I was also told Sue Foster OBE


Was a bit taken aback by this - but then so was the "Hackney Independent" in 2007 Jolly good show! Sue Foster wins award in Hackney


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I was also told Sue Foster OBE who now has the job title Strategic Director / Delivery , whatever that is, was at the back of the meeting taking a lot of notes.
> 
> Foster is one of the Councils top Regen officers. Worked with Tessa MP on the Olympics before Lambeth. For which she got her OBE.
> 
> ...



NR may be a quango but they're still streets ahead of Lambeth & other LAs when it comes to business planning & negotiating. 

Despite our rows and different perspectives, I suspect that Brixton forum posters could together concoct a more inclusive and sustainable response to NRs opportunistic land grab.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I totally get the stuff about Planning Committees being "quasi-judicial" and only being able to take decisions on specific matters. However the reason it doesn't wash with me is because the council appear to have fully supported Network Rail from the start. Their decisions all over the borough for the past 5- 8 years demonstrate their strategy. The council/Jack Hopkins apparently [http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2016/01/...-regeneration-plans-as-early-as-august-2014/] kept the NR plans quiet for many months. The council could have campaigned for local businesses and put the pressure on NR, but it doesn't look like they did, instead attempting to justify the proposals. They hide behind the planning rules now. They want money in Brixton. They are sweating their property assets. All the stuff about local masterplans and protecting the community is bollocks imo.


You are right. But then Network Rail's regeneration was all part of Lambeth Council's plan all along. Some of us went to Central Brixton consultation meetings where we played tiddly winks at our tables and put up flip chart pages to present to the assembled multitude.
Co-ordinated by consultants of course - Fluid I seem to recall

Not much has happened though - except Pop Brixton and the now approved annihilation of the traditional Brixton arches.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2016)

Assuming Lambeth Council wanted to protect the existing businesses - is there actually a way they could impose rent caps selectively to certain locations? Because that's basically what would have to happen in order to achieve what people want, isn't it?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Assuming Lambeth Council wanted to protect the existing businesses - is there actually a way they could impose rent caps selectively to certain locations? Because that's basically what would have to happen in order to achieve what people want, isn't it?


Surely rent caps could have been imposed as a planning condition. They do that sometimes for the "affordable" parts of housing developmnets (e.g. Brixton Square, Higgs). So why not for business premises in railway arches?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Surely rent caps could have been imposed as a planning condition. They do that sometimes for the "affordable" parts of housing developmnets (e.g. Brixton Square, Higgs). So why not for business premises in railway arches?


The housing thing is written into london wide policy though isn't it? In other words (in theory at least) it's something that any housing developer has to accept. Is it legally possible for Lambeth to impose rent caps on selected commercial premises? How would they justify it? If I was Network Rail I'd ask why it didn't apply to the units on the other side of the road in different ownership. If I was a tenant across the road I might ask too. If there's a good reason to impose rent caps, which there might well be, then surely it has to be applied as a general policy, with clear criteria about where it does/doesn't apply, rather than as an ad hoc thing where certain redevelopments happen to catch public attention.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Surely rent caps could have been imposed as a planning condition. They do that sometimes for the "affordable" parts of housing developmnets (e.g. Brixton Square, Higgs). So why not for business premises in railway arches?



From what I remember the Brixton Society comment on the NR planning application did mention a policy about affordability that BS said this application did not fulfil.


----------



## Carpet man (Aug 5, 2016)

Would there be any point in applying for an appeal ? Any help out there would be greatly appreciated as the evictions are 2 weeks today !


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> Would there be any point in applying for an appeal ? Any help out there would be greatly appreciated as the evictions are 2 weeks today !


At this point, it's probably worth a try; what more do you stand to lose?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> Would there be any point in applying for an appeal ? Any help out there would be greatly appreciated as the evictions are 2 weeks today !


I don't think the planning process is going to offer you any way to prevent an eviction. I think you would be wasting your time. I don't know of any mechanism to appeal against a planning permission in the space of two weeks, and as far as I can see it's NR's decision whether or not they evict people regardless of the planning decision.

You need to find a way of appealing against the eviction process itself, I would have thought. You need someone to advise you what your rights as a tenant are. Unfortunately I am not that person but there may be others on here who can help.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2016)

Greebo said:


> At this point, it's probably worth a try; what more do you stand to lose?


Valuable time.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2016)

Update: Brixton Arches campaigners react angrily to Lambeth’s “smear campaign”


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 10, 2016)

The library campaign group "Defend the Ten" in News from Crystal Palace blog

They are also critical of Lambeth Press statement. Which is not just about the Arches planning meeting. The Lambeth press statement is trying to say a series of meetings have been disrupted by the "same group" a "small hardcore mob". The smear campaign by the Council is also directed at other groups.

The Lambeth press statement is trying to argue that :



> It is many of the same group that has repeatedly sought to disrupt full council and cabinet meetings and planning and licensing committees in recent months.



And the Council leader Lib Peck is quoted:



> “However a small hardcore mob seem intent on disruptive, aggressive behaviour and it simply will not be tolerated.”



As Defend the Ten point out there isn’t a small hardcore mob. Defend the Ten quote what Cllr Rachel said about the way the Council operates:



> The one councillor who has spoken up for residents’ interests – Rachel Heywood – has been suspended from the party.
> 
> She pointed out, very politely, that in Lambeth: “Any challenge or difference of opinion is interpreted as an attack, and debate experienced as a direct assault. “The elite, inside their castle, or town hall, can lose sight of what real life is like outside the walls whilst the people on the outside can no longer see or understand why certain things are being done to them.”



Rachel has been shown to be right. And the "people on the outside" are getting more angry.

This is all getting pretty nasty. Trying to make it appear its just a small group who are just intent on disruption is rubbish. Council should have realised this when they almost lost a seat to the Greens.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 10, 2016)

Potent Whisper - who I guess Peck regards as part of the "hardcore"- has impressed me by his unflagging support for the Arches. He has used art to protest. The streetart,  T shirts, banners and actions have been important to keep the campaign in the public eye. 

The Labour party could learn something from this.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Potent Whisper - who I guess Peck regards as part of the "hardcore"- has impressed me by his unflagging support for the Arches. He has used art to protest. The streetart,  T shirts, banners and actions have been important to keep the campaign in the public eye.
> 
> The Labour party could learn something from this.


Yeah, he's been great and done a lot to help keep the issue in the public eye.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2016)

So can anyone answer my question about whether it would legally be (or have been) possible for Lambeth to impose rent caps on the arches premises, via the planning process or otherwise?


----------



## technical (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't think that's possible in planning terms - I've never heard of a planning condition along those lines. I suppose it might be possible if the local authority were the owner of the buildings in question, but not sure even then if it would be enforceable.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Regarding security at meetings there seems no logical reason why the council chamber has been boarded up for the last year.
After all the council's "Development partners" are currently working on adjacent sites - not the Town Hall.

When the council chamber was available 5 years ago I recall when the Mayor refused to take a petition on the demolition of Lambeth College, there was a major disruption from the gallery stopping the Full Council meeting before it even started.

When the council choose to piss people off in the interests of developers and gentrification it always causes emotions to run high. The Lambeth College issue led to the Full Council meeting being suspended for an hour whilst it was agreed that the petition would be heard the following meeting.

Meanwhile despite the council's own security guards being unable to control the disgruntled students/UNISON members etc in the gallery the council chose to negotiate rather than call the Police.

What has changed now? Why do they now call the police and intimate that council meetings may in future be held IN CAMERA, or before a vetted audience?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> So can anyone answer my question about whether it would legally be (or have been) possible for Lambeth to impose rent caps on the arches premises, via the planning process or otherwise?


Why not. Are you saying if they did then Network Rail would go to appeal to have the agreement on rent levels removed?


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What has changed now? Why do they now call the police and intimate that council meetings may in future be held IN CAMERA, or before a vetted audience?


It's the _co-operative_ way.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Why not. Are you saying if they did then Network Rail would go to appeal to have the agreement on rent levels removed?


I would have thought so, yes.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

A poignant farewell from LS Mash 

Pushed out: L S Mash & Son from the Brixton Arches say goodbye to Brixton


----------



## tompound (Aug 11, 2016)

It seems like there is a lot of confusion among traders, several have got in touch asking for information because there is no definite date that they all agree on for leaving. Some are preparing to leave next week, but others are suggesting they will get an extension due to legal challenges. I'm not sure what is true and what isn't, but the upshot is that no one seems to know for sure what is happening.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

tompound said:


> It seems like there is a lot of confusion among traders, several have got in touch asking for information because there is no definite date that they all agree on for leaving. Some are preparing to leave next week, but others are suggesting they will get an extension due to legal challenges. I'm not sure what is true and what isn't, but the upshot is that no one seems to know for sure what is happening.


Pretty much par for the course.


----------



## sealion (Aug 11, 2016)

editor said:


> A poignant farewell from LS Mash
> 
> Pushed out: L S Mash & Son from the Brixton Arches say goodbye to Brixton


The "fishman" has remained dignified and restrained throughout this stitch up,it has been humbling.Fuck lambeth and network rail who donate to "Nu labour" via progress.


----------



## aka (Aug 12, 2016)

Does anyone know how much rent was being paid per square foot?


----------



## aka (Aug 12, 2016)

aka said:


> Does anyone know how much rent was being paid per square foot?


It's probably in the thread, but I am lazy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The library campaign group "Defend the Ten" in News from Crystal Palace blog
> 
> They are also critical of Lambeth Press statement. Which is not just about the Arches planning meeting. The Lambeth press statement is trying to say a series of meetings have been disrupted by the "same group" a "small hardcore mob". The smear campaign by the Council is also directed at other groups.
> 
> ...



"Getting pretty nasty"? 

C'mon mate, we both know that this current crop of shits have been at it - for the most part - since 2006, with a few changes _en route_.  This is more of the same.

What's changed is that a tipping point appears to have been reached, and people are pretty much operating on the basis of "I'm not going to take it any more".

Lambeth are so used to kicking us around, to treating us like shit on their shoe, that having people step aside from their kicks has appeared to mortally offend them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Potent Whisper - who I guess Peck regards as part of the "hardcore"- has impressed me by his unflagging support for the Arches. He has used art to protest. The streetart,  T shirts, banners and actions have been important to keep the campaign in the public eye.
> 
> The Labour party could learn something from this.



He does a lot of stuff for Lambeth residents as a whole. He's a good man.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Regarding security at meetings there seems no logical reason why the council chamber has been boarded up for the last year.
> After all the council's "Development partners" are currently working on adjacent sites - not the Town Hall.
> 
> When the council chamber was available 5 years ago I recall when the Mayor refused to take a petition on the demolition of Lambeth College, there was a major disruption from the gallery stopping the Full Council meeting before it even started.
> ...



What's changed is that post-Gipsy Hill, they're seeing that words can become action, and that the venal self-regarding fucks could be seeing their political careers go pear-shaped.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2016)

editor said:


> It's the _co-operative_ way.



NOT if you read the statement of co-operative principles in the London Borough of Lambeth Constitution.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2016)

Was at the Cafe Max today. They have a sign up saying that they will stay open until 19th September.


----------



## Carpet man (Aug 14, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Was at the Cafe Max today. They have a sign up saying that they will stay open until 19th September.


Network Rail have ' kindly ' postponed the planned eviction date until September 19th  As a gesture of good will !! Nothing to do with everyone having paid their rent quarter up until end of September !
Mash Brothers called it a day yesterday after 85 years !! Fuck you Network Rail & Lambeth Council ! Your a fucking disgrace !!


----------



## Brix69 (Aug 15, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> Network Rail have ' kindly ' postponed the planned eviction date until September 19th  As a gesture of good will !! Nothing to do with everyone having paid their rent quarter up until end of September !
> Mash Brothers called it a day yesterday after 85 years !! Fuck you Network Rail & Lambeth Council ! Your a fucking disgrace !!


Agree totally about 'Our Friends in the South' of Lambeth Labour. Beneath contempt.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Haven't read them yet - but minutes of the planning meeting have just been put online
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/do...19.00 Planning Applications Committee.pdf?T=1


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2016)

So fucking sad:












The heart of Brixton ripped out as traders are evicted from the Brixton Arches


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2016)

Little by little, the gentrification continues: Brixton Station Road set to change forever as Network Rail clears out tenants ahead of refurbishment


----------



## Winot (Aug 23, 2016)

This is an interesting story in City AM with some possible parallels to the Arches issue:

Khan's affordable homes pledge in doubt over TfL land advice


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2016)

Winot said:


> This is an interesting story in City AM with some possible parallels to the Arches issue:
> 
> Khan's affordable homes pledge in doubt over TfL land advice


I think that is the same legislation as prevented the transfer of The Railway Hotel (wahaca) to a community group at below market value.  Legal obligation to get maximum value.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I think that is the same legislation as prevented the transfer of The Railway Hotel (wahaca) to a community group at below market value.  Legal obligation to get maximum value.


The logic of what you are both quoting is that whereas it is perfectly lawful to make private developers build social housing, they cannot do it on land which was originally in public ownership.

What sort of Alice in Wonderland logic is that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Little by little, the gentrification continues: Brixton Station Road set to change forever as Network Rail clears out tenants ahead of refurbishment


this is quite a big little and something tfl are doing in whitechapel - clear the tenants out and then accelerate genetrification


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

Winot said:


> This is an interesting story in City AM with some possible parallels to the Arches issue:
> 
> Khan's affordable homes pledge in doubt over TfL land advice



Saw this today in the ES. So City AM also covered it - what a surprise. My comments below about ES also cover City AM- which if anything is more right wing that ES. Ultra free marketeers. 

What Khan is proposing is hardly radical. Selling TFL land at below "market value" with a guarantee that 50% will be affordable.

Yet even this mild proposal of his is getting stick from the Tory cunts and clearly there property developer business friends.

It just shows how the system is set up to look after the interests of Tory scum and big business who want to make a killing out of property. The Evening Standard leader comment today on the subject of Khan and housing is a masterclass in how to appear reasonable but in actual fact is nothing of the sort. ES is there to support property developer scum. One only has to leaf through Wednesdays edition to see that.

Yes there are parallels with the arches. People voted in Khan - one major issue was housing- and he is now finding its the way the whole system is set up that’s going to thwart him.

No one wanted the arches business to go. Some of us, me included, went to lots of meetings about planning for the future Brixton. Then when it comes down to it none of that counts.

So what exactly is the point of going through the democratic channels?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The logic of what you are both quoting is that whereas it is perfectly lawful to make private developers build social housing, they cannot do it on land which was originally in public ownership.
> 
> What sort of Alice in Wonderland logic is that?



I agree. Good way to put it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

Went down to the Arches this morning to start taking photos of the last days. Here are photos of the hoarding in front of the fishmongers with comments people put on:


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

Some of the more political comments:


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

Had a chat with someone down at arches and there is still legal action going on by some shopkeepers. So not all are going in next few weeks.


----------



## Winot (Aug 23, 2016)

We were on holiday when Ian and Lorn closed. I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to them.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

Portuguese shop still open. But looks a bit sad on that stretch of street now. Some shops boarded up. Some are closed with shutters down.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

Winot said:


> We were on holiday when Ian and Lorn closed. I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to them.



Ian put this up:


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Had a chat with someone down at arches and there is still legal action going on by some shopkeepers. So not all are going in next few weeks.


Yes I've heard some encouraging news there. Fingers crossed!

I've been photographing the comments too - it'll make a good Buzz article!

Some artists are painting the front of the old A&C Deli too.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

editor said:


> crossed!
> 
> I've been photographing the comments too - it'll make a good Buzz article!



Found some of the comments rather touching. Shows the human side of what this is doing to Brixton. And what shops like these meant to people.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2016)

New artwork today: 











Brixton Arches: anti-eviction street art sends out a message to Network Rail


----------



## Fingers (Sep 3, 2016)

What the fuck is this monstrosity outside Herne Hill station?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> What the fuck is this monstrosity outside Herne Hill station?
> 
> View attachment 91980


It's fucking hideous is what it is. If a car could be a bully, this one is. Look at its fake cop car pretensions!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> What the fuck is this monstrosity outside Herne Hill station?
> View attachment 91980


Maybe it is supposed to be deterring street art in Brixton. You know how these StaNavs send people to the wrong place.
The company seems to only do security for Network Rail, looking at their website
Services - Land Sheriffs


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Maybe it is supposed to be deterring street art in Brixton. You know how these StaNavs send people to the wrong place.
> The company seems to only do security for Network Rail, looking at their website
> Services - Land Sheriffs


They sound like pretend/wannabe policemen:



> Our staff regularly attend courses with the British Transport Police. Team members also take part in live police Counter Terrorism exercises, forensic crime scene preservation, MAYBO conflict management, First Aid and Fire Safety.
> *Intelligence Bureau*
> 
> *Land Sheriffs* has its own intelligence bureau. All our teams work together to collate, analyse and crucially act on the intelligence gathered.


And here's what they really do:

Trainspotter derailed: Security guard threatens to have him ARRESTED


----------



## Fingers (Sep 4, 2016)

And the Theresa May art work has been painted over at the former fish shop


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> What the fuck is this monstrosity outside Herne Hill station?
> 
> View attachment 91980



Looks in need of a keying and the tyres slashing.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2016)

Update -http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2016/09/brixton-arches-traders-prepare-to-fight-back-as-petition-is-launched-read-their-statement-here/


----------



## Kevin P Gralton (Sep 6, 2016)

Absolutely disgusting after all them year's having been good tenant's. I remember all them shops as a kid in the late 70's when my Mum shopped in Brixton - The Baron especially. Now renting myself off the same crowd for Twenty Three year's, not only has the rent increased but now trying to push rates up by 50% ????


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2016)

Just been for a last drink in Cafe Max. Proper sad


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> What the fuck is this monstrosity outside Herne Hill station?
> 
> View attachment 91980


 looks like a 4x4 hearse


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Just been for a last drink in Cafe Max. Proper sad



Have they closed?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Have they closed?



A week today I think but as I no longer live locally it was my last chance to pop in


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2016)

colacubes said:


> A week today I think but as I no longer live locally it was my last chance to pop in



Yes next week. Very sad.


----------



## sealion (Sep 14, 2016)

.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 15, 2016)

Is Sat cafe max's last day? I want to have a final drink and say bye to them. I know it sounds silly but it's been a big part of my life,  my go-to place for everything, from late night drink to hang over coffee. The owners used to give me Xmas gifts! And I ended up going to Madria on holiday after hearing so much about it from them. I've met so many people there, on bad days it meant never having to feel lonely and on good days....More wine and football, please!
I moved further away a couple of months ago so haven't been able to go back as often but want to make the effort  for the final day.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

This was sent to me. Is it the SLP?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

Latest news: Brixton Arch Traders start crowdfunding campaign to stop Network Rail terminating their leases


----------



## Baron (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Baron (Sep 15, 2016)

Please spread this as much as possible.


----------



## Baron (Sep 15, 2016)

Donate if you can.  Many thanks.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 92564
> 
> This was sent to me. Is it the SLP?


The Independant - Rashid Nix dropped a cutting off here for VP to scan and copy for tomorrow night.


----------



## Baron (Sep 16, 2016)

Remember.   NETWORK RAIL are evicting the independent traders, but are allowing the multiple chains to stay!
Big fight ahead. We all thanks you for your help.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 16, 2016)

Baron said:


> Remember.   NETWORK RAIL are evicting the independent traders, but are allowing the multiple chains to stay!
> Big fight ahead. We all thanks you for your help.


Did anyone get to the bottom of any this is? Is it simply that the multiples agreed to the new rents? Have they also been offered the staggered increase? Or was it a separate deal altogether?

Isn't Budget Carpets a multiple? What happened there?

Did Antic manage to do their deal before buying the lease to the Ekovision arch?


----------



## Carpet man (Sep 18, 2016)

I employ 7 people over 4 Branches ! It's a family owned business where all of us having grown up in the area , we're not a multiple please 
26 years ago NR gave us a 2 years rent free to encourage businesses into Brixton , now our face doesn't fit in ' Nu Brixton ' the only way to get us out is to triple our rent ! Is that fair ?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 18, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> I employ 7 people over 4 Branches ! It's a family owned business where all of us having grown up in the area , we're not a multiple please
> 26 years ago NR gave us a 2 years rent free to encourage businesses into Brixton , now our face doesn't fit in ' Nu Brixton ' the only way to get us out is to triple our rent ! Is that fair ?



Brixton Buzz apparently considers four shops a chain




Rushy said:


> I think you might be confusing urban with Brixton Buzz. As I recall, Barrio was described as a chain in a Buzz article when it was three outlets and looking for a site in Brixton. When it eventually opened here the owners objected to it being described as a chain and suggested it was a "family" but Buzz disagreed on the basis that there are four restaurants with the same name and similar theme and could not think what else it could possibly be described as. Buzz collectively concluded that the family description was nonsense.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd strictly agree with Buzz' criteria but reckon it is fair to say three is at least the beginnings of a chain. I guess it doesn't really matter what you call it. The more sites you add, the more distance there is between the personalities who moulded the first one and the business itself.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> I employ 7 people over 4 Branches ! It's a family owned business where all of us having grown up in the area , we're not a multiple please
> 26 years ago NR gave us a 2 years rent free to encourage businesses into Brixton , now our face doesn't fit in ' Nu Brixton ' the only way to get us out is to triple our rent ! Is that fair ?


Two years free rent when the properties and area were unattractive to business seems like a fair deal. I'm not sure how much I think that should inform the value of the rent a quarter of a century later.

My questions were more about how the multiples mentioned by Baron came to be able to stay? Is it simply that the multiples agreed to the new rents? Have they also been offered the staggered increase? Or was it a separate deal altogether?

Who is staying?


----------



## Carpet man (Sep 18, 2016)

HT Pawnbrokers and William Hill bookmakers as they apparently signed ' non eviction ' leases when they moved in ! 
NR say they want everyone out to have full access for the ' refurbishment ' but it's only partial ! If 2 can stay why can't others ? What happens to the Traders business if it's closed for a year ? What do the staff do ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 18, 2016)

Carpet man said:


> HT Pawnbrokers and William Hill bookmakers as they apparently signed ' non eviction ' leases when they moved in !
> NR say they want everyone out to have full access for the ' refurbishment ' but it's only partial ! If 2 can stay why can't others ? What happens to the Traders business if it's closed for a year ? What do the staff do ?



so Eckovision cocktail lounge is shutting then ? that's a surprise cos the arch was refurbed not that long ago


----------



## Carpet man (Sep 18, 2016)

There part of the Campaign to retain their present lease


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2016)

From  FB and a mailing list:  Tomorrow (Monday), 13:30 at Budget Carpets, Network Rail will evict two thirds of traders at the Brixton Arches. We invite you to join us to pay respect to those who are being evicted and to show solidarity with the one-third of traders who will not be leaving.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

Photos from today. Well down to everyone who showed up. 


















In Photos: Brixton Arches solidarity action in central Brixton, Mon 19th Sept


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Had a good chat with some of the traders who were, shall we say, none too impressed with the opinions expressed by one or two of the posters here. In other news, the Blog has disappointingly posted up a really half arsed 'report' with a blurry photo and a bizarre notion that the event took place in the evening.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 20, 2016)

Sadly, they seem to be getting a lot of help with venting their justifiable anger but not much else. Any solution was always going to be a not very exciting middle ground but they were sold the lie that a public all or nothing battle was what was needed and that anyone suggesting otherwise is the enemy. Going by earlier posts, this appears to have even led to offers of professional support being refused on trust grounds. 

It's a slow motion car crash for the smaller traders. But the public confrontation suits some posters quite well. 

Remington: "There will be no war".
Hearst: "You furnish the pictures and I'll furnish the war."


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Sadly, they seem to be getting a lot of help with venting their justifiable anger but not much else. Any solution was always going to be a not very exciting middle ground but they were sold the lie that a public all or nothing battle was what was needed and that anyone suggesting otherwise is the enemy. Going by earlier posts, this appears to have even led to offers of professional support being refused on trust grounds.
> 
> It's a slow motion car crash for the smaller traders. But the public confrontation suits some posters quite well.
> 
> ...



They must be getting some professional support as some are challenging NR on legal grounds.

So the idea they refused support is wrong.

As you say "appears"- thats one poster here saying that. I have not heard it elsewhere offline.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2016)

Rushy said:


> It's a slow motion car crash for the smaller traders. But the public confrontation suits some posters quite well.



So what ru saying here? Why does public confrontation suit some posters well?

I for example would rather this whole arches issue never happened. Ive plenty of other things to do. In fact I feel I wished I had done more to help. 

Really glad they have got a lot of support.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Had a good chat with some of the traders who were, shall we say, none too impressed with the opinions expressed by one or two of the posters here.



I have heard the same from local people who have been upset at the way NR have treated the traders.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Photos from today. Well down to everyone who showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see Cllr Rachel was there. She is a Cllr who does care.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

Station Road today.






http://bit.ly/2cWp9ZE


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

Goodbye Cafe Max, Goodbye Cafe Rio, Goodbye Station Cafe, Goodbye Cafe Brixton. 






Death of a community: The cafes are cleared out of Brixton Station Road


----------



## Rushy (Oct 4, 2016)

I forget where but heard that Cafe Max is reopening very close by.  Anyone else heard this?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2016)

Another long serving business is hoofed out.











Brixton arches: another day, another eviction as S & S Textiles move out of Atlantic Road


----------



## newbie (Oct 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Goodbye Cafe Max, Goodbye Cafe Rio, Goodbye Station Cafe, Goodbye Cafe Brixton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For years I bought coffee in the cafe in the tube arcade.  When that died I went to San Marino by Nationwide.  That lost its appeal when it moved and I settled into visiting the guys in Rio.  Now that's gone (and I hope the staff get new jobs, there was despondency when I asked).  Not sure what happens next.

The Buzz article (great photos btw) says Rio had been there 10 years.  I wonder how long the Station Cafe was there?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

Anti-Tory street art appears on boarded-up Brixton Arches business


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2016)

Has Jeff gone? his spot has been empty the last few times I've looked.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2016)

newbie said:


> Has Jeff gone? his spot has been empty the last few times I've looked.



He was there last Friday when I walked through.


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2016)

colacubes said:


> He was there last Friday when I walked through.


oh good, I don't want him culled as well.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

newbie said:


> For years I bought coffee in the cafe in the tube arcade.  When that died I went to San Marino by Nationwide.  That lost its appeal when it moved and I settled into visiting the guys in Rio.  Now that's gone (and I hope the staff get new jobs, there was despondency when I asked).  Not sure what happens next.
> 
> The Buzz article (great photos btw) says Rio had been there 10 years.  I wonder how long the Station Cafe was there?


I think at least from the early to mid 1970s when the underground station opened - so estimated 20 years. And frankly I can't see why that arcade is not open now. Just stands locked up empty. Probably 'elth and safety if you know what I mean.


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I think at least from the early to mid 1970s when the underground station opened - so estimated 20 years. And frankly I can't see why that arcade is not open now. Just stands locked up empty. Probably 'elth and safety if you know what I mean.


maybe, but tbh I meant the Station Cafe that closed last week, not the one in the old arcade.


----------



## Carpet man (Oct 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Another long serving business is hoofed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 of us left now  ( Budget Carpets , The Baron , Denmark Fabrics & Brixton Tools ) plus the 2 that we're never going ( William Hill turf accounts   &  HT Pawnbrokers ) , shame on you NR & your bed partner Lambeth Council ! You finally got what you wanted !


----------



## djdando (Oct 22, 2016)

Can someone please explain to me why the parasitic pawnbrokers and the betting some get to stay?


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 22, 2016)

Seems odd doesn't it - maybe those arches weren't in need of refurb? Seems unlikely. Maybe they had some unbreakable contract and have the resources to take NR to court if they turfed them out?

At least it quashes the idea that traders are being kicked out in favour of 'the right kind' of business.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> At least it quashes the idea that traders are being kicked out in favour of 'the right kind' of business.


How does that work, then? They're both businesses that can afford to pay premium rents.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> At least it quashes the idea that traders are being kicked out in favour of 'the right kind' of business.


Surely it's the opposite? the council want businesses that can afford to pay NR's hiked rents and these businesses have different contracts that allowed them to stay.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely it's the opposite? the council want businesses that can afford to pay NR's hiked rents and these businesses have different contracts that allowed them to stay.


Curse you and your obvious logic!


----------



## tompound (Oct 22, 2016)

I think it's that pawnbrokers/bookies etc have long employed savvy legal teams to insert 'no eviction' clauses in their leases. It's probably because they consider themselves vulnerable to changes in the law that might seek to evict them, based on campaigns/clampdowns on unscrupulous businesses etc.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 22, 2016)

Because 'the right kind' of businesses were the kind that catered to the 'nu-Brixton clientèle'. Guess I got that wrong. Although I doubt they are simply interested in payment of the high rents - not sure a string of well funded sex shops for example would be considered acceptable; even if they paid very promptly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Because 'the right kind' of businesses were the kind that catered to the 'nu-Brixton clientèle'. Guess I got that wrong. Although I doubt they are simply interested in payment of the high rents - not sure a string of well funded sex shops for example would be considered acceptable; even if they paid very promptly.


Ha! You believed their lies!


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2016)

tompound said:


> I think it's that pawnbrokers/bookies etc have long employed savvy legal teams to insert 'no eviction' clauses in their leases. It's probably because they consider themselves vulnerable to changes in the law that might seek to evict them, based on campaigns/clampdowns on unscrupulous businesses etc.


Yep. At that 'meeting' in the Rec ages ago I asked one the NR people about this and he said 'we really would like to get them out but we can't', because different contracts.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Seems odd doesn't it - maybe those arches weren't in need of refurb? Seems unlikely. Maybe they had some unbreakable contract and have the resources to take NR to court if they turfed them out?
> 
> At least it quashes the idea that traders are being kicked out in favour of 'the right kind' of business.



I have never really understood your position on the arches. 

Are you now saying you opposed NR kicking out the existing business from the arches?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Because 'the right kind' of businesses were the kind that catered to the 'nu-Brixton clientèle'. Guess I got that wrong. Although I doubt they are simply interested in payment of the high rents - not sure a string of well funded sex shops for example would be considered acceptable; even if they paid very promptly.



You really need to keep up with how business operates. Sex shops - most of that is now online. They are dying out even in places like Soho.

Unless one counts a more tasteful run business like Ann Summers or a more upmarket version like found in Covent Garden- Coco De Mer

I could see Coco De Mer catering for the Nu Brixton clientele. Fit in really well. What do u think? Nothing morally wrong with sex shops. Something a modern progressive forward thinking company like NR, who are doing there upmost to bring inward investment to localities like Brixton, could be proud of welcoming here.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> You really need to keep up with how business operates. Sex shops - most of that is now online. They are dying out even in places like Soho.
> 
> Unless one counts a more tasteful run business like Ann Summers....


Ann Summers are struggling too: Ann Summers falls into the red with £3.6m full-year loss


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> a more tasteful run business like Ann Summers



Coco de mer went bust ages ago  and were bought by an online giant called lovehoney .


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> Coco de mer went bust ages ago  and were bought by an online giant called lovehoney .



Still have a shop in Covent Garden in Monmouth street opposite the hotel.


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Still have a shop in Covent Garden in Monmouth street opposite the hotel.


Ye but the big company (largest online retailer in its field in the uk) bought the name and the debts, its like Tescos buying a small independent retailer & keeping the high end signage for kudos.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 22, 2016)

How come everyone knows so much about sex shops?


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> How come everyone knows so much about sex shops?


The sex shops referred to are clothing and toy retailers rather than pornographers - but people prefer to shop online these days for obvious reasons.


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The sex shops referred to are clothing and toy retailers rather than pornographers - but people prefer to shop online these days for obvious reasons.


Yep. It would probably be a mistake wrt the arches to ignore the impact of the massive move to online shopping for pretty much everything.
 eg) bookmongers on CHL looks like a sort of last survivor now, bookshops being so rare since amazon. And surrounded by the only things which you can't buy cheaper online and which still turn big margins, making high rents feasible ie cocktails and coffee. Shit but true.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2016)

djdando said:


> Can someone please explain to me why the parasitic pawnbrokers and the betting some get to stay?



Long leases and their own legal departments.


----------



## Carpet man (Nov 21, 2016)

Shop keepers in Atlantic Rd and Station Road are now saying how trade is considerably down ( up to 60 % ) since Network Rail and Lambeth Council created a major ' dead zone ' in Brixton by closing most of the Arches in phase 1 of the development rather than do it in stages !


----------



## Ms T (Nov 21, 2016)

Same thing has happened in Herne Hill. Idiots.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 21, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Same thing has happened in Herne Hill. Idiots.


Looks like they've started, at last.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 21, 2016)

Asbestos found too.


----------



## Carpet man (Nov 21, 2016)

A staged refurbishment of around 4 -6 Arches at a time would have ensured that most Traders could have continued to run their business by moving around in the development to suit . What you've ended up is a total eyesore which has a knock on effect to the rest of the Town Centre ! Never mind there soon will be a £10 burger bar and a Nu bakery with £5 loaves


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2016)

Update: 







The Black Hole of Brixton: Tough times for local businesses


----------



## Carpet man (Dec 14, 2016)

Lambeth Council are now ' upset ' with Network Rail over the delays ? They rubber stamped the application after repeated pleas to refurbish the Arches in stages ! Thank you to the amazing people of Brixton and the surrounding area for your passion in trying to help our Campaign your inspiring


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2016)

Another update: 






Brixton Arches: Traders vs. Goliath, a Christmas update


----------



## Rushy (Dec 14, 2016)

Anyone know what the legal basis of the court action is?


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 14, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know what the legal basis of the court action is?


ask carpet man he's happy (wrong word I know) to talk about it


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

There's been some interesting developments with Network Rail finally being drawn into an open discussion on Brixton Buzz: 
Brixton arches: Network Rail respond to criticism

I'm posting a response from the campaigners shortly.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

Response here: Brixton Arches campaigners kick back at Network Rail’s “fairy tale fallacies”


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2016)

PR campaign ahoy!







Beleaguered Brixton traders advertise their presence with Brixton Pillars billboard campaign


----------



## Carpet man (Dec 22, 2016)

It's a shame '  they ' didn't include the 4 remaining Network Rail tenants to show their solidarity unless the higher rents being imposed within Brixton Town Centre shopkeepers


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2016)

They seem to have appropriated the Brixton Rec logo.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

Excellent piece:


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 2, 2017)

You can read the script here:

Businesses 'priced out of Homerton as Network Rail cashes in on hipster effect'


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

Update: Lambeth Council and Network Rail – Just Good Friends?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2017)

Brixton Arches redevelopment: Lambeth Council and Network Rail – Just Good Friends?

I don't really understand what this article is going on about. What harm exactly are the hoardings causing? Is there something wrong with advertising businesses around the corner as being open for business?

And it's muddled about the planning application conditions. Is it trying to say that the planning permission for the arches refurb disallows the erection of hoardings before a certain time?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 12, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Brixton Arches redevelopment: Lambeth Council and Network Rail – Just Good Friends?
> 
> I don't really understand what this article is going on about. What harm exactly are the hoardings causing? Is there something wrong with advertising businesses around the corner as being open for business?
> 
> And it's muddled about the planning application conditions. Is it trying to say that the planning permission for the arches refurb disallows the erection of hoardings before a certain time?


Isn't it complaining about the hoardings narrowing the pavement - and the message on the hoardings being a sort of Orwellian Newspeak "Brixton Pillars" - support our excellent traders (even though we've evicted half of them so their arches can be re-priced beyond human ability to pay).

If my reading is correct, then I support the article 100%.


----------



## mafalda (Jan 12, 2017)

teucher - Please accept my apologies if you found the article a little too complicated. If you're unable to follow a short and simple series of facts and conclusions regarding the current actions of Network Rail in Brixton (and in Herne Hill previously), the role that Lambeth have in the dismantlement of these existing communities and the application of planning conditions, then perhaps this discussion is a little beyond you.


----------



## mafalda (Jan 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Isn't it complaining about the hoardings narrowing the pavement - and the message on the hoardings being a sort of Orwellian Newspeak "Brixton Pillars" - support our excellent traders (even though we've evicted half of them so their arches can be re-priced beyond human ability to pay).
> 
> If my reading is correct, then I support the article 100%.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Isn't it complaining about the hoardings narrowing the pavement - and the message on the hoardings being a sort of Orwellian Newspeak "Brixton Pillars" - support our excellent traders (even though we've evicted half of them so their arches can be re-priced beyond human ability to pay).
> 
> If my reading is correct, then I support the article 100%.


Those hoardings represent a grand waste of money. They reduce the width of the footpath considerably and don't even carry a clear message. There's no clear directions as to where Station Road is (a simple map would have been handy) neither is there any incentive to visit the places - just the same rather strange logo for each business.


----------



## mafalda (Jan 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Isn't it complaining about the hoardings narrowing the pavement - and the message on the hoardings being a sort of Orwellian Newspeak "Brixton Pillars" - support our excellent traders (even though we've evicted half of them so their arches can be re-priced beyond human ability to pay).
> 
> If my reading is correct, then I support the article 100%.





editor said:


> Those hoardings represent a grand waste of money. They reduce the width of the footpath considerably and don't even carry a clear message. There's no clear directions as to where Station Road is (a simple map would have been handy) neither is there any incentive to visit the places - just the same rather strange logo for each business.



Both of these comments are correct, but there is far more to this story than the invasive, premature and unnecessary hoardings that has destroyed the trade and footfall at the busiest time of year, approved and designed by Lambeth many months before Network Rail would be in a position to legally commence their development works. There is something far more sinister going on with Lambeth's warm embrace of Network Rail at the expense of our communities, amenity and existing traders, all of which are being casually tossed aside by a council obsessed with delivering its seriously flawed Brixton Masterplan. This issue is far from over.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2017)

Seems to me like there are two potential interpretations of what's happened:

Sinister version:
- Network Rail want to start on clearance and refurb of arches before planning conditions discharged
- Lambeth agree to the erection of hoardings knowing that NR will use these to hide from view the unauthorised work and try to distract everyone by covering them in Orwellian faux-positive Newspseak
- Lambeth don't care if they are dangerously far into the pavement and their Highways dept was instructed not to bother creating a safe line of hoarding and to lie that their intention was to create a "positive street scene" 

Less sinister version:
- Lambeth support an initiative to put hoardings up that advertise the continuing existence of businesses on Station Rd, businesses which are likely to suffer from a reduction in footfall thanks to the vacated arches on that road
- Lambeth think that these hoardings will create a more "positive street scene" than a row of boarded up shops
- Network rail are going to need hoardings once they start work on the arches so Lambeth decide it makes sense to put the hoardings along a line that means they won't have to be dismantled and rebuilt when the work actually starts. Lambeth's Highways dept apply the same safety considerations that they would apply in determining any hoarding line.

There might be scope for the truth to lie somewhere in between but the tone of the article feels a bit conspiracy-theory to me.

The article seems to imply that Network Rail have started work on the arches ahead of discharging the conditions. Is there any evidence of this?


----------



## mafalda (Jan 12, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Seems to me like there are two potential interpretations of what's happened:
> 
> Sinister version:
> - Network Rail want to start on clearance and refurb of arches before planning conditions discharged
> ...



teucther - appreciate your more thoughtful analysis, so much better than the first effort. 

I would advise your further consideration of the whole street scene and hoarding layout as it stands today, in direct comparison with the NR development plans on Lambeth's planning portal. When these hoardings licences were applied for, no main contractor had been appointed, no site compound had been identified and no work was going to be possible for a considerable period and certainly not before 2017. All the same, Lambeth approve this hoarding application, made by third party, and send a couple of lads out from Highways to decide on the hoarding line. They bizarrely proceed to place the deepest hoarding immediately adjacent to the high street, but revert to flush hoarding on the empty premises further along the viaduct.  

The immediate and obvious result of this layout - try and retain the fact that absolutely no work could commence for months - was the destruction of footfall, trade and business for the remaining tenants and all the other businesses in the area that don't form part of the development. And the timing of this, oh yes, the two months immediately prior to Christmas when trade should be at its peak. Go and have a chat with some of the folk who work in or near the viaduct and see how they feel.

Errr ... sorry to say that I hold further information that cannot currently be divulged, (honestly), but unfortunately all of it, especially the timelines of certain events and communications, does support the less pleasant interpretation. 

However, you could be right of course and Donald Trump may also have become US President through his own talent.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 13, 2017)

I dunno, I'll have to have a look at it when I next walk past. But last time I walked down Atlantic road it didn't particularly strike me that the hoarding was especially far out into the pavement, or that the pavement was particularly narrower than it was when the shops were open and had stalls etc out on it.

The Brixton Buzz article says:


> The planning officer on this project has recently advised that *no development, including site preparation and arch clearance,* shall commence before certain planning conditions are discharged and it was also confirmed, on 9th January 2017, that no submissions to discharge these planning conditions have yet been submitted by Network Rail.



Are you sure that's right? Because it's very similar wording, but with a a different meaning to, the wording that's used for several of the conditions (5, 6, 9 and 10) on the Decision Notice, all of which start with the wording "*no development (other than site preparation and arch clearance)* shall take place until..."


That said, condition 4 starts with "*No development shall commence* until a Construction and Environmental Management Plan (CEMP) has been submitted to and approved in writing by the local planning authority." It's not immediately clear to me whether that condition 4 is one that has to be satisfied before any clearance/preparation works are carried out. Condition 4 doesn't specifically say anything about hoarding, but hoarding is mentioned in note 8 where it says



> 8. You are advised of the necessity to consult the Council's Highways team *prior to the commencement of
> construction* on 020 7926 9000 in order to obtain necessary approvals and licences prior to undertaking any works
> within the Public Highway including Scaffolding, Temporary/Permanent Crossovers, Oversailing/Undersailing of the
> Highway, Drainage/Sewer Connections, Hoarding, Excavations (including adjacent to the highway such as
> basements, etc), Temporary Full/Part Road Closures, Craneage Licences etc.



So the advice about when the hoarding can go up doesn't seem clearly related to the satisfaction of the planning conditions (which are quite extensive). And many of the conditions specifically allow site preparation and arch clearance to begin before they are satisfied.

(The full decision notice can be found here)


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 13, 2017)

mafalda said:


> The immediate and obvious result of this layout - try and retain the fact that absolutely no work could commence for months - was the destruction of footfall, trade and business for the remaining tenants and all the other businesses in the area that don't form part of the development. And the timing of this, oh yes, the two months immediately prior to Christmas when trade should be at its peak.


What outcome are you hoping for at this stage mafalda? Is it the removal of the hoardings until the work starts? It's not clear what you are trying to achieve and how you are intending to go about it.


----------



## mafalda (Jan 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I dunno, I'll have to have a look at it when I next walk past. But last time I walked down Atlantic road it didn't particularly strike me that the hoarding was especially far out into the pavement, or that the pavement was particularly narrower than it was when the shops were open and had stalls etc out on it.
> 
> The Brixton Buzz article says:
> 
> ...



Almost there - but you need to look again at the detail, (it's not always obvious). The supporting data and information I hold clarifies any confusion, but must apologise as I cannot share it at this time.

The tip here is that hoarding & construction need to be considered separately. 

I certainly find it curious that Lambeth Highways enthusiastically embraced the NR hoarding application back in October/November. So much so that they immediately sent their own staff out to devise an invasive, bizarre and inconsistent layout that would impact on their own main town centre in the middle of the seasonal period and months before any construction, (including arch clearance and site preparation), could legally commence. A very generous interpretation of _"prior to the commencement of construction" _as shown in Note 8.

Of course this could simply be a case of gross incompetence, but we're grown ups.


----------



## mafalda (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> What outcome are you hoping for at this stage mafalda? Is it the removal of the hoardings until the work starts? It's not clear what you are trying to achieve and how you are intending to go about it.



Mr Retro - I apologise if it appears a little nebulous at this time, (unfortunately this is necessary), but in broad terms; fair play, a level playing field, and a bit more respect for the long standing businesses, traders and the local community who operate within or near the viaduct would be nice. However this is probably not feasible, especially given the future rental income projection that is involved and the longer term objectives of NR/Lambeth Council for the management and control of Brixton's town centre. 

How to challenge the expected outcome is also a good question as for sure this is a grossly uneven contest, but unfortunately this will have to remain under wraps for now, although everything will be legal and honest. Let's just say everything is going to plan with the major players acting as predictably as expected, which is very helpful.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 13, 2017)

mafalda said:


> Mr Retro - I apologise if it appears a little nebulous at this time, (unfortunately this is necessary), but in broad terms; fair play, a level playing field, and a bit more respect for the long standing businesses, traders and the local community who operate within or near the viaduct would be nice. However this is probably not feasible, especially given the future rental income projection that is involved and the longer term objectives of NR/Lambeth Council for the management and control of Brixton's town centre.
> 
> How to challenge the expected outcome is also a good question as for sure this is a grossly uneven contest, but unfortunately this will have to remain under wraps for now, although everything will be legal and honest. Let's just say everything is going to plan with the major players acting as predictably as expected, which is very helpful.


Good luck.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Just thought I'd share some holiday snaps from Friday. The Rialto Bridge in Venice is having a bit of maintenance, with many units closed. Unlike Brixton however there is no effort to keep the shoppers at bay.

Since this is probably the number one tourist shopping location in Venice the Comune  di Venezia will have their works sorted out by the spring  if they have any sense.

How unlike our own dear council and Network Rail.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2017)

If only NR had thought to provide a temporary pontoon on the canal that happens to run along Atlantic road, and use this for site accommodation and storage, they wouldn't have had to hoard off part of the street! Silly them!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2017)

teuchter said:


> If only NR had thought to provide a temporary pontoon on the canal that happens to run along Atlantic road, and use this for site accommodation and storage, they wouldn't have had to hoard off part of the street! Silly them!


Not sure exactly what you mean there - the building aterials etc in the photo are actually on the canal side. My main point is they have to work on the job accommodating the tourist trade and NOT closing all units simultaneously.

Lambeth and Network Rail claim to be improving Brixton and enhancing the retail experience, and yet it looks like most of the arches are set to be boarded up for some time. With examples like Carlton Mansions to go by (see other thread) it does not give me any confidence at all I will live to see this Brixton Nirvana!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, what I basically mean is that I don't see how it's a meaningful comparison.

Whether it's possible or sensible to keep units open depends on the kind of work that's being done and it seems the repairs there are to do with the structure of the bridge not the internal condition of the units. And they've still had to hoard off an area for storage of materials; I expect the businesses who usually have a view of the canal are affected by its position. A cursory google finds various tripadvisor complaints from tourists about the bridge being covered in scaffold at various points of time over the past year or so, and it looks like the works have been going on since the spring of 2015 and were supposed to have finished several months ago. Plus they are being funded through advertising revenue from billboards on the scaffolding apparently. Maybe Network Rail should have got in some luxury fashion brands to advertise on the hoardings; I'm sure that would have gone down well.

I'm not sure I'd go to Italy to seek out exemplars of construction work carried out efficiently in transparent co-ordination between local government and private interests.

Building works are slow and disruptive and there's only so much you can do to make them otherwise. If the hoarding around the arches sits there for a long time with nothing going on behind them then of course I agree that's no good. As discussed above, it seemed to me reasonable to assume that the hoardings have gone up to allow the site clearance to start whilst planning conditions are discharged prior to the main work starting. But we are told by an anonymous source, with access to information we aren't allowed to know about directly, that something more sinister is going on, so we'll just have to wait and see what the truth is.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 23, 2017)

I had a chat with a local trader about the "Brixton Pillars". He didn't like the advertising campaign at all. And he has a shop on the street.

If the Council and NR thought this would be good PR then they were wrong.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 23, 2017)

I found particularly annoying where it says on the new hoarding "our neighbourhood". NR have spent the last year showing its them who decides what's best.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 24, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I found particularly annoying where it says on the new hoarding "our neighbourhood". _*NR have spent the last year showing its them who decides what's best.*_


Welcome to reality.... The golden rule... the man with the gold makes the rules.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I had a chat with a local trader about the "Brixton Pillars". He didn't like the advertising campaign at all. And he has a shop on the street.
> 
> If the Council and NR thought this would be good PR then they were wrong.


It's such a shit name and a really poor and ineffective advertising campaign.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 24, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Well, what I basically mean is that I don't see how it's a meaningful comparison.
> 
> Whether it's possible or sensible to keep units open depends on the kind of work that's being done and it seems the repairs there are to do with the structure of the bridge not the internal condition of the units. And they've still had to hoard off an area for storage of materials; I expect the businesses who usually have a view of the canal are affected by its position. A cursory google finds various tripadvisor complaints from tourists about the bridge being covered in scaffold at various points of time over the past year or so, and it looks like the works have been going on since the spring of 2015 and were supposed to have finished several months ago. Plus they are being funded through advertising revenue from billboards on the scaffolding apparently. Maybe Network Rail should have got in some luxury fashion brands to advertise on the hoardings; I'm sure that would have gone down well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the helpful critique of my off-hand comment. And the illuminating article attached.

You may have a point - I recall the San Marco frontage being obscured by scaffolding for many years. It is all OK now though fortunately.

Was the sinister force you refer to affecting the Brixton railway arches - or the Rialto Bridge?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Was the sinister force you refer to affecting the Brixton railway arches - or the Rialto Bridge?


Brixton and the comments made by mafalda further up the thread.


----------



## mafalda (Jan 28, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Well, what I basically mean is that I don't see how it's a meaningful comparison.



Whether it's possible or sensible to keep units open depends on the kind of work that's being done and it seems the repairs there are to do with the structure of the bridge not the internal condition of the units. And they've still had to hoard off an area for storage of materials; I expect the businesses who usually have a view of the canal are affected by its position. A cursory google finds various tripadvisor complaints from tourists about the bridge being covered in scaffold at various points of time over the past year or so, and it looks like the works have been going on since the spring of 2015 and were supposed to have finished several months ago. Plus they are being funded through advertising revenue from billboards on the scaffolding apparently. Maybe Network Rail should have got in some luxury fashion brands to advertise on the hoardings; I'm sure that would have gone down well.

I'm not sure I'd go to Italy to seek out exemplars of construction work carried out efficiently in transparent co-ordination between local government and private interests.

Building works are slow and disruptive and there's only so much you can do to make them otherwise. If the hoarding around the arches sits there for a long time with nothing going on behind them then of course I agree that's no good. As discussed above, it seemed to me reasonable to assume that the hoardings have gone up to allow the site clearance to start whilst planning conditions are discharged prior to the main work starting. But we are told by an anonymous source, with access to information we aren't allowed to know about directly, that something more sinister is going on, so we'll just have to wait and see what the truth is.


----------



## mafalda (Jan 29, 2017)

Update regarding Brixton Viaduct Hoardings: Further to various areas of non-compliance with planning conditions that were recently brought to the attention of Lambeth Highways, they have now instructed NR to re-fix the hoardings against the viaduct.There is a great deal that NR have to do before they are legally able to commence these works. The hoardings have always been unnecessary and should never have been licenced by Lambeth. More to follow ....


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2017)

Update: Brixton Arches: Network Rail told to move their hoardings back off the pavement


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2017)

It's a right royal stitch up Network Rail and the Brixton and Herne Hill arches: it’s a shambles


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2017)

What a total cock up.

One might be forgiven for thinking that Lambeth have been facilitating NR plans for Brixton. If it had not been for mafalda taking this up the hoardings would stay put.

They still might.NR may just ignore Lambeth Highways.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2017)

Another update: More Brixton arches chaos: Network Rail and Brixton Viaduct redevelopment – it’s going to be disruptive and chaotic


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2017)

Another update keeping the pressure on: Brixton Arches: Network Rail set to break Lambeth council’s planning conditions


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2017)

These buzz articles keep making reference to statements made by a "planning officer" but we are never given a name or source. They don't seem to me to be consistent with the planning conditions. It's clear that NR have to comply with all sorts of conditions before they start on the development. The definition of "development" in planning legislation (I just checked) generally excludes interior work that doesn't affect outward appearance. It doesn't seem to me that NR's legal people will be worrying very much about them getting on with internal clearance and surveys etc. I may be wrong of course.

I don't quite get the fire risk comments either. It's hardly an unusual situation for building work to be going on next door to an occupied unit. Normal precautions would apply.


----------



## mafalda (Feb 7, 2017)

Teuchter - I have read the Decision Notice, the planning application in detail, (it takes a little time), and all of the recent articles and would advise that the Planning Officer who made the comments about Condition 4, Construction and Environment Management Plan, is shown within the "Further Information" section on the Lambeth Planning Portal, listed as the case officer for this development. 

According to the articles that a have been written, this Planning Officer stated that in reference to this condition that “*no development shall commence before this condition is discharged and this includes site preparation and clearance”. *That does seem pretty straightforward to me. 

The way I understood the fire risk, or any other risk for that matter, during any enabling works or the main development itself, is because the viaduct is now effectively split into five distinct and separate areas, with three of these areas in the possession of Network Rail and two in possession of the remaining traders, but there is no movement possible in between these five sections, no common fire alarm, no procedures in place for emergency evacuation and no management of the entire site under a uniform and safe set of agreed actions for both the contractors and the remaining tenants and their customers. 

It would therefore be incredibly difficult to safely coordinate any emergency procedure if either the contractors or tenants created a serious hazard that required evacuation of the premises and the attendance of emergency vehicles. I have worked on shared sites, that include complex arrangements that currently exist within the viaduct and I can assure you that operations such as the enabling works proposed by Network Rail would not be permitted within such a sensitive and shared site. There is simply too much at risk. 

This is presumably why the Planning Officer attached Condition 4, CEMP, and qualified this by including site clearance and preparation within its scope.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2017)

mafalda said:


> Teuchter - I have read the Decision Notice, the planning application in detail, (it takes a little time), and all of the recent articles and would advise that the Planning Officer who made the comments about Condition 4, Construction and Environment Management Plan, is shown within the "Further Information" section on the Lambeth Planning Portal, listed as the case officer for this development.
> 
> According to the articles that a have been written, this Planning Officer stated that in reference to this condition that “*no development shall commence before this condition is discharged and this includes site preparation and clearance”. *That does seem pretty straightforward to me.



What articles?



mafalda said:


> The way I understood the fire risk, or any other risk for that matter, during any enabling works or the main development itself, is because the viaduct is now effectively split into five distinct and separate areas, with three of these areas in the possession of Network Rail and two in possession of the remaining traders, but there is no movement possible in between these five sections, no common fire alarm, no procedures in place for emergency evacuation and no management of the entire site under a uniform and safe set of agreed actions for both the contractors and the remaining tenants and their customers.
> 
> It would therefore be incredibly difficult to safely coordinate any emergency procedure if either the contractors or tenants created a serious hazard that required evacuation of the premises and the attendance of emergency vehicles. I have worked on shared sites, that include complex arrangements that currently exist within the viaduct and I can assure you that operations such as the enabling works proposed by Network Rail would not be permitted within such a sensitive and shared site. There is simply too much at risk.
> 
> This is presumably why the Planning Officer attached Condition 4, CEMP, and qualified this by including site clearance and preparation within its scope.



The kind of thing you are describing is what might be applied in a situation where building work is going on in part of a building or complex where other uses are continuing in other parts. Where access to the building site part crosses over with access to the rest of the building, where escape routes might be shared, etc. 

That's not the situation here. As far as I understand it's essentially a bunch of individual units each of which has its own access and escape route. If fire breaks out in one of the hoarded units, it doesn't block escape from any of the still operating units because they all have their access directly to the street. It wouldn't be a substantially different situation from one before any of the units were evicted; if a fire broke out in one arch, it would not prevent the exit from an adjacent arch.

If one of the existing tenants were to carry out their on internal fitout or clearance works, they wouldn't be required to install any kind of interlinked fire alarm system for their neighbours.

I think you might be letting your imagination run away with you a bit on the fire stuff.


----------



## mafalda (Feb 8, 2017)

Teuchter, The articles that are referred to are the same buzz articles you referred to in your earlier post. Here are the links - they are quite good reading and very informative:

Brixton Arches: Network Rail set to break Lambeth council’s planning conditions
Brixton Arches redevelopment: Lambeth Council and Network Rail – Just Good Friends?
Network Rail and the Brixton and Herne Hill arches: it’s a shambles
Network Rail and Brixton Viaduct redevelopment – it’s going to be disruptive and chaotic
Brixton Arches: Network Rail told to move their hoardings back off the pavement

In connection with the Planning Officer's comments, I can advise you that I have had sight of the email sent by the Planning Officer where is it stated, quite clearly, in response to a query over the scope of Condition 4, that *"no development shall commence before this condition is discharged and this includes site preparation and clearance"*

Regarding the safety aspect of managing a site during any kind of works, (enabling, main development, etc), with mixed occupancy, (including contractors, workers and the general public), the level of responsibility increases exponentially on the contractors to ensure a safe environment, which is why things like CEMP's are required in such a sensitive location and projects like this one, especially with the general public in close proximity. It is a simple and effective approach that is designed to maintain safety for everyone. 

For Network Rail to commence unidentified enabling works within internal spaces, especially at the widest part of the viaduct, (for example the religious premises located in the centre of the viaduct and enclosed by other spaces), would not be safe unless the viaduct was fully under the management and control of the contractors. It is not. 

Further reading of the planning documents show this was always the approach intended by the applicants as the entire planning process was conducted and approved with the pre-requisite of full and vacant possession of the entire viaduct. If they had achieved this and removed all of the tenants, then a full site compound would have been set up, contractor access throughout the viaduct would be possible and a uniform and comprehensive set of safety procedures would be in place. The necessary checks and documentation would also have been approved by the necessary authorities. 

Instead, Network Rail are now approaching the project in an entirely different way, effectively attempting to commence works without wanting to assess and discharge the essential safety responsibilities that rest with them. If Network Rail are permitted to commence these enabling works without completing a CEMP, this will also mean that statutory consultees, such as the emergency services, will not be advised of these operations and the increased risks occurring. More importantly no measures regarding emergency access or site management will be in place, which is clearly a problem on Atlantic Road. Once again, within the CEMP the contractors are obliged to discuss these matters with all relevant parties, (TfL, Police, Ambulance & Fire Services, etc), and make the necessary preparations, which may include road restrictions, suspensions of bus services, etc. 

I appreciate that to the uninitiated this all seems excessive and difficult, but health and safety regulations and other obligations that relate to safety within building operations have been developed from the experiences of the past and the horrors of disasters and avoidable accidents and incidents that can occur anywhere and at anytime. 

Your own analysis of the risk is very cavalier and similar to that of Network Rail. Of course imagination is the exact reason why health and safety is so critical, the mere thought of an incident in an enclosed area, with passengers above the viaduct, tenants and the general public within the viaduct and contractor operating in any one of three separate, enclosed and interlinked premises is something that needs to be avoided absolutely.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2017)

mafalda said:


> Teuchter, The articles that are referred to are the same buzz articles you referred to in your earlier post. Here are the links - they are quite good reading and very informative:
> 
> Brixton Arches: Network Rail set to break Lambeth council’s planning conditions
> Brixton Arches redevelopment: Lambeth Council and Network Rail – Just Good Friends?
> ...



So, when you said "according to the articles that have been written" what you meant was: according to the other articles that yo have written yourself?


Here's a plan of the arches, and I've made my best stab at drawing where the hoardings are. I think it's correct.



I don't see any still-open units whose access or escape routes are affected by the hoarded-off units. The units with double sided access still have double sided access, and the single units still have access/escape exactly as before the hoarding was put up. The internal space you mention - the church - was accessed via the book shop. Are you saying the church is somehow still in use? I don't think so.

The hoarded-off and still-open sections are not interlinked with each other.

I don't see any significant fire risks that wouldn't already have existed prior to the hoardings being put up, assuming that the work going on in the hoarded units is non-structural and internal only. The idea that some kind of interlinked alarm system would normally be required in this scenario seems unlikely to me.

If we are talking fire risk then the plans make clear that the previously existing arrangements were far from ideal. The church being a case in point. I'd be very surprised you'd get that layout past building regs - a gathering place (which would have a high occupancy rate) in an inner room whose only escape route seems to be through the bookshop? What would happen if a fire started in the bookshop whilst a service was going on? The labyrinthine layouts of some of the other one-ended units provoke some raised eyebrows too.

Another version showing how the closed-off sections are not interlinked with the still-open sections:


----------



## mafalda (Feb 8, 2017)

Teuchter, 

Many thanks for crediting me with those other articles, but I would not be able to match the quality of output of that well informed but anonymous person. 

Your analysis shows you're sort of getting it, so well done, but your cavalier approach to H&S remains the problem, as it does for Network Rail. The plans you have done are nearly accurate, but missing some important detail, however they do help illustrate the issue so thanks for putting them up. 

Once Network Rail start works within the premises, (the red hatched areas), the whole equation changes. They will take full responsibility for the safety of entire viaduct, station, occupied arches and everyone the surrounding area. All additional risks will be introduced by them through the (unidentified) operations they will be carrying out within the separate sections of the viaduct. 

The existing conditions, systems and plans are important but immaterial, there has to be a comprehensive safety plan for the entire viaduct that is able to anticipate the likelihood of any incidents arising from the works they try to carry out anywhere within the viaduct. 

Network Rail fully expected to have full and vacant possession of the viaduct, (read their planning documents), but it just didn't happen and they haven't got a satisfactory plan in place. It's a mess and others are paying for the dreadful and unprofessional way that Network Rail have acted throughout the process.

If Network Rail had achieved full possession of the viaduct, then a fully managed and enclosed site with excellent access and no complicating factors such as children, prams, disabled people, mobility scooters, animals, etc, would exist. Then the risks evaporate to manageable levels and the enabling works and main development can go ahead. 

The Planning Officer is likely to have anticipated this situation and as such ensured that a CEMP was required for the entire project and that *"no development shall commence before this condition is discharged and this includes site preparation and clearance". *


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2017)

mafalda said:


> teucher - Please accept my apologies if you found the article a little too complicated. If you're unable to follow a short and simple series of facts and conclusions regarding the current actions of Network Rail in Brixton (and in Herne Hill previously), the role that Lambeth have in the dismantlement of these existing communities and the application of planning conditions, then perhaps this discussion is a little beyond you.



mafalda I had assumed you were the author of the articles when you posted the above reply to my initial comments on the first one. Were you apologising on behalf of someone else?


----------



## mafalda (Feb 9, 2017)

Teuchter - It's refreshing to note you have been distracted from a defenceless and unceasing support of Network Rail and their unique brand of absentee landlord, shabby and deceitful negotiation mixed in with dangerous commercial and operational practises. The cod apology above shouldn't concern you.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2017)

mafalda said:


> Teuchter - It's refreshing to note you have been distracted from a defenceless and unceasing support of Network Rail and their unique brand of absentee landlord, shabby and deceitful negotiation mixed in with dangerous commercial and operational practises. The cod apology above shouldn't concern you.


I was wondering how long it would take before I was accused of being a Network Rail stooge.

I am not defending Network Rail - I am defending fact based reporting. You don't help the cause by writing stuff that can't be substantiated. People look at these articles and decide it's just a bunch of conspiracy nuts making a fuss about nothing.

In no way would I support Network Rail ignoring planning conditions. And maybe they are trying to skate around them but I don't see any evidence at the moment. You say:



> The Planning Officer is likely to have anticipated this situation and as such ensured that a CEMP was required for the entire project and that *"no development shall commence before this condition is discharged and this includes site preparation and clearance". *



But that's not what it says in the planning conditions. You claim it's what a planning officer has written subsequently, but there's no source for this other than what someone else has written without giving a source. You and the Buzz correspondent who may or may not be the same person as you apparently have some kind of insider information that can't be revealed. This combined with your tone of patronising superiority starts ringing those conspiraloon bells for me I'm afraid.

Even if a planning officer *has* written that, I'm fairly sure that it's what is written in the planning conditions that counts.

If NR are doing internal clearance and investigatory work then I don't think they are doing anything dodgy. I might be wrong but I'm not convinced by what you write. If they are starting on structural or external works then absolutely yes they should be called out on it.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 9, 2017)

Teuchter, the uninitiated cavalier!

There is a lot of DCLG guidance about conditions, e.g. they have to be reasonable, necessary and enforceable. In any case, they can't bind works which are outside of the permission. NR could reasonably argue that the prep was all being done to facilitate essential inspection, maintenance and repairs which don't require permission, rather than signifying commencement of the redevelopment project.

IME a planning objection only comes down to arguments about health and safety in desperation. Planning is a slow cumbersome beast. If the points about H&S are valid then report these breaches to the HSE who are better equipped than planning to recognise them and react quickly. But the HSE will probably not react very well if they feel that they are being used as a pawn. They have quite a lot of genuine complaints and safety threats to deal with.

I can't help but raise an eyebrow at Network Rail being held to account by Buzz for their "reluctance to accept the expertise and authority of Lambeth’s Planning Officer."


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2017)

The other thing is that now they have permission, isn't it in everyone's interest just to let them get on with it? The more time is taken up with arguments about hoardings and so on, the longer it is until the work is done with and the affected streets can have active businesses on them again.

That said, it does seem that NR have messed up somewhat in failing to get everyone out at the same time. If that was their intention.

Although there are conflicting comments about what "the community" wants. One minute people are saying that the work should have been phased so as to not have all units inactive at the same time. The next, there are complaints that NR are not complying with permission if they are starting work on some units before all the others are evicted.


----------



## mafalda (Feb 10, 2017)

Here is a reply I made to Ben who had cut and pasted some of Teuchter's comments elsewhere. I have now read the earlier threads:

Sorry about the “patronising superiority”, I fully acknowledge that I can often lapse this way, which is just habit from direct involvement with dozens of large projects over 3 decades and the constant requirement for management, analysis, clarity, safety, detail, accountability and fact, (see, there I go again). 

In terms of the planning conditions and the clarification from the Planning Officer,“no development shall commence before this condition is discharged and this includes site preparation and clearance”, please take my word that this is a fully audited document and part of an ongoing line of query directly to Lambeth. 

Once again, you are right to query this, but hopefully you would be happy to agree its scope would include unidentified enabling works, (providing the document exists). 

There is no conspiracy, maybe a small gang or just a few interested and reasonably well informed locals and the close examination and scrutiny of the proposals being made by a major landlord in the area, who has been pretty much absent for the last 30-40+ years, certainly in my memory, and chosen 2016 as the right time to make a mark on Brixton, starting by evicting everyone from the viaduct.

Further Comments
In terms of the conditions and the difference with Condition 4, CEMP, and all the other pre-commencement conditions, they include the clarification "(other than site preparation or arch clearance)", but Condition 4 didn't, which prompted the clarification and response that has been quoted that *"no development shall commence before this condition is discharged and this includes site preparation and clearance".
*
On the enabling works, I think Condition 4, CEMP, has been applied because of the nature and sensitivity of the site in the middle of Brixton and under a station, however it is even more important now because tenants, customers and the general public have full access in what was meant to be a sealed off building site. 

If Network Rail had achieved what was intended within their planning documentation, the delivery of the project depended entirely on full and vacant possession, this was anticipated but not achieved. The contractors are now faced with a wholly different site, fractured between various occupied tenants and with three separate areas, and they want to start enabling works, which could include partial demolitions, asbestos clearance, trial pits, works on services and utilities, etc, in very old arches with shared ventilation, drainage and services throughout the viaduct. 

Without adhering to planning conditions, this means the Principal Contractor will not have to prepare a Construction Phase Plan or complete the kind of safety planning, installation of temporary services and agreement over procedures with the rest of the tenants that would be required within a site with mixed occupancy between contractors and the general public. The only risks being added to the viaduct will be from the operations of the contractors, it may be small but the complexities of the split site multiply this and the consequences of anything happening would be terrible. 

Unfortunately due to the lack of detail in the planning application, there was no discussion over the actual delivery of the project itself. This may have deflected attention from the major impact that a project of this size within the centre of Brixton would have, not only on the community as a whole, but perhaps the very existence of the external market and other shops on Brixton Station Road who are just about hanging on. 

I am not sure whether this has been discussed at other times, but there was also a single line devoted to the construction site traffic within the planning documents and this indicated that Atlantic Road and the existing loading bays near the High Street would be used to service the entire site, including deliveries and waste collections. This may also include HGV's. Given the existing congestion and local traffic, I guess the likelihood is that this arrangement will have to be changed to Brixton Station Road and Popes Road, which does not bode well for Pop Brixton, the Recreation Centre and the remaining businesses and shops.

If Network Rail had decided to phase the development, the whole trauma of the last 12 months would have been reduced. The nonsensical early evictions could have been managed a lot better and consistent, open and productive negotiations could have occurred with the rest of the tenants. The building sites would have been reduced in scale, risks contained and less disruption to the entire area would have been the result. I think this kind of approach would have been welcomed by all parts of the community and if the current planning proposals do become impossible to deliver, due to sitting tenants, perhaps this is one way that Network Rail could approach the task down the line. 

Who knows, they could even get some of the vacated arches that are still viable back open and bring some life back to Brixton in the meantime until the development can actually start in earnest.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2017)

What does "fully audited document" mean exactly?

You're not responding to my and others' points, just repeating the same thing over. 

And it doesn't make any sense to say that there's something fundamentally dangerous about doing the work without posession of the full site, as is the current scenario, then to say it should have been phased.

As far as I can see there's nothing to stop them doing internal work, that wouldn't need planning permission anyway, at present. They have permission for the hoardings. It would be odd for Lambeth to rescind that permission.

To get on with the more substantial work yes they will need to discharge the conditions including the one about a CEMP. If they don't have full posession then I would expect the CEMP would reflect this and as long as it was satisfactory they would have satisfied the condition. I guess Lambeth could reject it saying that the only acceptable CEMP would be one where all work was being carried out in the full extent of the site. Whether that would stand up legally I don't know but the only reasonable justification I can see for that would be that it would minimise the period of disruption. I don't see it being rejected on the basis that it's fundamentally unsafe to carry out the work without full posession.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2017)

Also...this is not some major engineering project like rebuilding London Bridge station. It's just fixing up and fitting out some railway arches. There's no indication of major structural work is there? I think your claimed dangers are out of proportion with what the project actually involves.


----------



## mafalda (Feb 10, 2017)

If you want to write some specific queries I will have a stab at answering if you want. 

Safety, is a tricky area and of course open to interpretation by whoever is assessing them. I accept that and if you have a good knowledge of this area and still consider the risks from any kind of works in that location as reasonable or even negligible then that's fine. I personally wouldn't.

NR may well get to start their enabling works, (within about 60% of the site), and they might somehow be able to develop a live CEMP to work around the tenants that remain, which will be very hard, or more realistically they will need to try and negotiate the tenants out of the viaduct in order to get full possession.

I agree this is not London Bridge and in all reality it is not really a major development but it is not straightforward either. The problems are all about the location, the safe management of the site and the railway above as well as the efficient operation of the town. The tenants within the viaduct are an added complication that was not expected. 

I do have direct experience of a similar situation with a mixed occupation site between a school and contractors. As you might imagine, everyone worked assiduously on safety and comprehensive (albeit temporary) safety systems were installed. Any kind of internal works, (enabling/main construction), were strictly controlled and closely managed. On the first day of the Easter Holiday that year, a fire caused by the contractor's electrician working on site consumed and gutted the building with the roof collapsing in a matter of minutes. Fortunately with the holidays, the school was shut, but these works wouldn't have been occurring if the school had been occupied under the agreements we had discussed and put in place. Perhaps this is not a like-for-like example, but I hope this explains my concerns just a little.	 

Personally, I hope that Network rail are obliged to discharge Condition 4 before any works start, even enabling works. This would give me a little more confidence in the whole operation and place some essential safeguards on the contractor and may reduce any temptation to cut corners and try to make up time on the contract. I think this is especially relevant at a time when our local councils are financially up against the wall with huge pressures all departments, including planning and enforcement.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 10, 2017)

mafalda said:


> Once again, you are right to query this, but hopefully you would be happy to agree its scope would include unidentified enabling works, (providing the document exists).


Only if they were being carried out as part of the works permitted by the planning permission. As I said before, if, for example, the site preparation works are associated with investigations, maintenance and repairs, then these do not fall under the scope of the planning permission and the pre condition does not apply.

As I said, if you are genuinely concerned about the H&S, contact the HSE and let us know how you get on. They will be able to tackle genuine safety issues regardless of any conditions or permissions.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2017)

My general impression of what the community wanted was that NR to not do this project at all.They liked it the way it was.

mafalda It's correct that NR have been told to move the hoardings back?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2017)

Taking some photos of the hoardings last week. Whilst doing this someone came up to complaining that NR were gentrifying the area. It's a common complaint I here from people. There is a lot of anger out there at what NR are doing.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2017)

Liked this


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2017)

This a private conversation or can anyone join in? I don't know about the technicalities of planning permission or the legality of all NR actions to date. In my opinion even if what NR is doing is legal and / or above board - it still doesn't make it right.

I hate NR closing down so many popular shops all at once against the wishes of so many locals/cutomers/traders.  It makes the very middle of Brixton look dead, it is having a detrimental knock on effect for all the market traders and those fucking Lambeth hoardings are just an insult to this injury. The sooner someone defaces improves their cheery fucking institutional directives the better.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> This a private conversation or can anyone join in? I don't know about the technicalities of planning permission or the legality of all NR actions to date. In my opinion even if what NR is doing is legal and / or above board - it still doesn't make it right.
> 
> I hate NR closing down so many popular shops all at once against the wishes of so many locals/cutomers/traders.  It makes the very middle of Brixton look dead, it is having a detrimental knock on effect for all the market traders and those fucking Lambeth hoardings are just an insult to this injury. The sooner someone defaces improves their cheery fucking institutional directives the better.


What I don't understand is this: the hoardings list a load of businesses and say they're still here.

But Café Max isn't to name but one.

I could have done with a nice refreshing £1 cup of coffee this lunchtime on a freezing stint on the Brixton Society stall right outside that cafe - which is according to the word on the street now permanently closed.

PS was the drinks held Craft Beer on Wednesday? I had a peek about 8 pm and couldn't see anyone so adjourned to the Beehive which had an edgy white working class violent atmosphere for some reason. Punk at the Academy?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> This a private conversation or can anyone join in? I don't know about the technicalities of planning permission or the legality of all NR actions to date. In my opinion even if what NR is doing is legal and / or above board - it still doesn't make it right.
> 
> I hate NR closing down so many popular shops all at once against the wishes of so many locals/cutomers/traders.  It makes the very middle of Brixton look dead, it is having a detrimental knock on effect for all the market traders and those fucking Lambeth hoardings are just an insult to this injury.



So what would you like? The planning has been agreed. The shops have mostly been shut. We all seem to agree that the dead area is having a detrimental effect on remaining shops and market traders. Is it really worth playing the H&S card to further delay matters? 

People are pissed off and I can see the appeal of being a thorn in NR's side. And what a great article Buzz could churn out! But who is really going to bear the cost if the arches remain boarded up arches for even longer than they might otherwise?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2017)

I doubt if that ridiculous Brixton Pillars  campaign has had any positive effect at all on those businesses struggling because of Network Rail's 'dead zone.' 

I note that the bookshop has taken to sticking its own custom sign on top of the hoardings in Station Road, as well as writing instructions on the existing billboards. Desperate times indeed.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2017)

Rushy said:


> So what would you like? The planning has been agreed. The shops have mostly been shut. We all seem to agree that the dead area is having a detrimental effect on remaining shops and market traders. Is it really worth playing the H&S card to further delay matters?
> 
> People are pissed off and I can see the appeal of being a thorn in NR's side. And what a great article Buzz could churn out! But who is really going to bear the cost if the arches remain boarded up arches for even longer than they might otherwise?



The remaining shopkeepers taking legal action are also a thorn in NRs side. Do you blame them as well for holding up NR?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 11, 2017)

Brixton Station Road looks rubbish at the moment, it's sad. 

Spend yer money while you can in the local businesses - Brixton Tools DIY shop, the caffs, the kids clothes shop etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2017)

And the way planning works is so that people can query things. It's not playing the H&S card. It's up to the relevant authorities to either acknowledge a query as having grounds or not.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2017)

Rushy said:


> So what would you like? The planning has been agreed. The shops have mostly been shut. We all seem to agree that the dead area is having a detrimental effect on remaining shops and market traders. Is it really worth playing the H&S card to further delay matters?
> 
> People are pissed off and I can see the appeal of being a thorn in NR's side. And what a great article Buzz could churn out! But who is really going to bear the cost if the arches remain boarded up arches for even longer than they might otherwise?


Is it all done and dusted? Do you really think voicing concerns or displeasure really going to hold anything up now? We're already in for it all being shut for over a year and it doesn't look like anything has even started yet. If people still have concerns - h&s or otherwise, why does it bother you?  so do you think arguing on this thread helps?  Do you think they should all shut up and let NR rail think all of Brixton is happy with what they are doing?

I see the appeal of being a thorn in NR side - and yes I know its a public organisation and ultimately public expense - which is why it is wrong that they are trying to wring profit out of small traders and rip apart our community like this in the first place.  Perhaps if the process takes too long or costs too much NR might not do this everywhere else in London, ok thats unlikely, but if other people want to be that thorn slowing them down then I say good luck to them.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The remaining shopkeepers taking legal action are also a thorn in NRs side. Do you blame them as well for holding up NR?


No G. I haven't said or implied that anywhere, have I. But don't let that stop you flinging the usual tedious shit.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 11, 2017)

Rushy said:


> No G. I haven't said or implied that anywhere, have I. But don't let that stop you flinging the usual tedious shit.


You say "tedious shit' others say "tomato".


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is it all done and dusted?


In respect of the vacated units, I'd say yes it is largely. Do you not?



> Do you really think voicing concerns or displeasure really going to hold anything up now?


Your displeasure is genuine. I respect it, the reasons for it and both your need and right to express it.

Trying to slow maintenance and refurbishment works to already empty arches by means of spurious H&S arguments incompetently directed through planning rather than the HSE (to whom any genuine H&S concerns would logically be directed) isn't going to change to the outcome. It might preserve the status quo for a while. I don't think that's helpful.



> We're already in for it all being shut for over a year and it doesn't look like anything has even started yet. If people still have concerns - h&s or otherwise, why does it bother you?  so do you think arguing on this thread helps?  Do you think they should all shut up and let NR rail think all of Brixton is happy with what they are doing?
> 
> I see the appeal of being a thorn in NR side - and yes I know its a public organisation and ultimately public expense - which is why it is wrong that they are trying to wring profit out of small traders and rip apart our community like this in the first place.  Perhaps if the process takes too long or costs too much NR might not do this everywhere else in London, ok thats unlikely, but if other people want to be that thorn slowing them down then I say good luck to them.



I'd say we agree on many aspects of the arches development. And we both recognise that the ongoing vacancy and lack of progress on the site is damaging to local business and the local environment. But we clearly differ on whether further delaying repair, development or maintenance of the majority of units which are already empty is worthwhile or beneficial. 

You've concluded that drawing out the "devastating effects" on local traders is a price worth paying because it might make NR think twice in future. Whereas I don't believe that whatever miniscule effect offering Brixton as a cause célèbre will have on NR policy is a worthwhile upside. I am disappointed that you seem to imply that I should not express this.

If, as a result of maintenance and refurbishment works beginning, the remaining occupied archway businesses were unable to carry on their legal challenges against NR, I would probably think differently. But no one has suggested that is the case.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2017)

Given where we are I'd like to see the refurbishment happen as soon as possible so traders can move back in. I hear that in Herne Hill Best Kebab really pissed off a lot of the shop holders by delaying the work.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Given where we are I'd like to see the refurbishment happen as soon as possible so traders can move back in. I hear that in Herne Hill Best Kebab really pissed off a lot of the shop holders by delaying the work.


If all the concerns being raised are totally baseless as some people are insisting, then I see no reason why there should be any delay at all. However, if they are legitimate health and safety concerns, then it's absolutely right that they should be raised and dealt with promptly.

One thing is for sure: what we'll end up with will have precious little of the original character and many of the sub-letting traders won't be returning. Some businesses have already been destroyed.

And what we'll be getting in return is more shiny, bland anytown shit.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Given where we are I'd like to see the refurbishment happen as soon as possible so traders can move back in. I hear that in Herne Hill Best Kebab really pissed off a lot of the shop holders by delaying the work.


I have a lot of sympathy for Best Kebab. They had a recent tenancy and had spent a lot refurbing. I don't know what the terms of their tenancy was but suspect that they agreed to an insecure lease and spent the money in the hope that nothing was going to change. What they probably should have done is enter into a deed of assurance with their landlord at the outset which set out what they were going to do/spend and an agreement setting out how they would be compensated if the tenancy was brought to an end in the first, say, 5-10 years. 

The difference with that case is that the landlord refused to start works until BK was out. In the Brixton arches, they are trying to get on with the development whilst the remaining occupants exercise their rights to legal challenge. If that had happened in Herne Hill then BK's resistance would not have been the, unfair IMO,  target for local frustration.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2017)

This is the kind of desperate measures Beautiful Books have had to resort to in an attempt to publicise their new, out of the way location, thanks to NR's enforced eviction of their previous premises.

I dare say that this wooden construction hasn't got planning permission but given that they've already tried writing directions on the hoardings and also sticking up bits of paper, all the signs are that this Brixton Pillars campaign is failing miserably. But then what do you expect when the shiny hoardings don't actually include a map or directions?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 12, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I have a lot of sympathy for Best Kebab. They had a recent tenancy and had spent a lot refurbing. I don't know what the terms of their tenancy was but suspect that they agreed to an insecure lease and spent the money in the hope that nothing was going to change. What they probably should have done is enter into a deed of assurance with their landlord at the outset which set out what they were going to do/spend and an agreement setting out how they would be compensated if the tenancy was brought to an end in the first, say, 5-10 years.


If the terms are the same as the newer arches in HH, the tenants can be turfed out at anytime.  I can't remember where the post is but Stardust eventually left for that reason and spelt it out clearly online somewhere.  They had been asked to move out twice in a short space of time after having spent money doing the place up.  It stinks really.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 13, 2017)

They were loading bricks into a skip in Herne hill the other day so it's definitely started there.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

I note that all the shiny hoardings have been removed from both Atlantic Road and Station Road. Anyone know why?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

It's really annoying - and a bit amateurish - that for all the 'Brixton Pillars' branding that they slapped all over the (now departed) advertising boards there's no website, FB page or Twitter feed to find out anything. I've tried asking Brixton Bid what's going on, but there seems to be unified contact point.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

So no answers from Brixton BID or the #brixtonpillars Twitter feed about what's happening.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

Brixton Arches: Advertising hoardings disappear along Atlantic Road and Station Road


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 24, 2017)

Well that looks much better; they could improve it further by using Farrow & Ball's 'concrete grey' colour


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2017)

It's not a joke for the remaining traders on Brixton Station road.

I had a chat with one of them last weekend. The Brixton Pillars was not liked by the traders.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

Update: Brixton Arches development “hopelessly stalled” with Brixton’s ‘Dead Zone’ here to stay


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Is something Network Rail oriented going on in the space occupied by the Rasta fruit & veg shop in the arch fronting onto Coldharbour Lane under the railway bridge?

There was a gaggle of hefty workmen in there earlier this morning sawing up planks of wood etc.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Brixton Arches: Advertising hoardings disappear along Atlantic Road and Station Road



........ and now they're back......on Atlantic Road at least.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> ........ and now they're back......on Atlantic Road at least.


Just doing a feature now - they're back in place along Sation Road as well.  How much is all this fucking about costing?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

Do the Brixton Arches billboard shuffle! 











Brixton Arches farce continues: Billboards go up, down and up again


----------



## teuchter (Mar 2, 2017)

Just catching up on the latest Buzz article from the mystery contributor.



> There has been some news however from Planet Lambeth as the responsible planning officer has now qualified an earlier statement made over the restrictions imposed on the commencement of this project, now confirming that internal enabling works are not actually subject to planning conditions.



So, I was right.

Getting on with clearance/enabling works wouldn't be breaking the planning conditions. The mystery Buzz contributor, having revealed this, goes on to complain that there's no sign the enabling works - which the same mystery contributor was previously saying shouldn't be happening at all - have actually started. 

The article also makes a false statement:


> It also frees them up from having to consider any temporary arrangements for safety management in areas where there is full public access within the viaduct itself and potentially hundreds of train passengers on the platforms above.


No, safety management is the responsibility of anyone carrying out building work, regardless of whether it needs planning permission. This statement is complete nonsense.

It remains to be seen whether Mystery Contributor's claim that NR have been instructed to move the hoardings closer to the arches turns out to be based in fact or not.

Seriously, this kind of ropey journalism doesn't help anyone.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

I note that Beautiful Books have had their extra advert ripped down. They must really be struggling to survive 

I wonder what the point of taking down all the advertising boards and then putting them back up again was? They couldn't even be arsed to take off the graffiti when they put them back, but there must have been a very compelling reason for them to undertake all this extra work.

And how much is all this rearranging and faffing about costing? Such a shame no one seems inclined to explain what they're doing while the heart of Brixton slowly rots away, with no end in sight to these works.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 2, 2017)

Was just down in Brixton.

I think the removal and reinstatement of the hoarding panels was probably to allow for some readjustment of the line of the hoardings which our Brixton Buzz correspondents have not been observant enough to notice, in spite of their acute awareness of the apparently dangerously cramped pavement conditions they complain about. For example the stretch of hoarding along Atlantic Road, between the telephone box and the junction with Brixton rd, has definitely bee moved back by about 400-500mm. In fact the change is clearly visible comparing two of the photos included in the Buzz article I commented on earlier.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

I keep getting asked this: Seeing as NR have insisted that they needed full possession of all the arches for the work to go ahead, how come the bookies and pawnbrokers are still there, happily trading away?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2017)

Update; Brixton Arches redevelopment: are contractors flouting the rules?


----------



## Carpet man (Mar 20, 2017)

Lambeth promised the hoardings would be moved back by the end of January but didn't follow it through , they allowed the Contractors to load rubble onto a large lorry in a loading bay for hours but told their parking attendants to ticket every other vehicle after the 30 minute period . 
Vermin nests have been disrtubed in the empty Arches by the Contractors and still the remaining Traders carry on trying to run their business its hard !!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2017)

Carpet man said:


> Lambeth promised the hoardings would be moved back by the end of January but didn't follow it through ,



As per my post of 2nd March - the hoardings on Atlantic Rd *have* been moved back.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 20, 2017)

editor said:


> I dare say that this wooden construction hasn't got planning permission but given that they've already tried writing directions on the hoardings and also sticking up bits of paper, all the signs are that this Brixton Pillars campaign is failing miserably. But then what do you expect when the shiny hoardings don't actually include a map or directions?
> 
> View attachment 100386



Luckily I doubt lambeth would know how to deal with an illegal billboard given their useless response to the one outside your block.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2017)

Even businesses who have managed to relocate after being evicted are suffering, with no thanks to that pointless Brixton Pillars campaign.
















Brixton Arches evictions: long time trader Beautiful Books struggles to survive


----------



## Carpet man (Apr 26, 2017)

A date for your diary Wednesday 10th May Kennington County Court the last 4 traders ( Denmay Fabrics , Brixton Tools , The Baron & Budget Carpets ) taking	our landlord Network Rail to Court to explain why we need to be evicted so the works can start when THE WORKS HAVE STARTED !! 
See you there to show your support , without all your help we would have been evicted over 2 years ago !! Thanks your all amazing


----------



## snowy_again (May 3, 2017)

Network Rail are not interested in the future of Brixton


----------



## editor (May 5, 2017)

Look at the fucking state of those pointless 'Brixton Pillars' billboards now 












Brixton Arches: Atlantic Road turns into an eyesore as Brixton Pillars banners are defaced


----------



## snowy_again (May 5, 2017)

Same as the ones at the top end of Railton Road. Whether they're 198 Gallery or Brixton Pillars - they were always going to get graffiti-ed...


----------



## editor (May 5, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Same as the ones at the top end of Railton Road. Whether they're 198 Gallery or Brixton Pillars - they were always going to get graffiti-ed...


The artwork on the shop shutters looked a lot better than these. This whole 'Brixton Pillars' campaign is a colossal waste of money.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2017)

You can't possibly compare the artwork on the shutters with the above, which is nothing more than mindless tagging and vandalism. Whatever you might think of the banners, they can't hardly be blamed for fuckwits tagging them.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2017)

T & P said:


> You can't possibly compare the artwork on the shutters with the above, which is nothing more than mindless tagging and vandalism. Whatever you might think of the banners, they can't hardly be blamed for fuckwits tagging them.


It's just a reflection of how ill thought out the campaign was from the start. Of course taggers are going to tag them, and if no one can be bothered to remove the writing when it appears, it'll just get worse and worse until it's a total eyesore.

I doubt if all those metal boards were cheap to produce/erect/take down/re-erect, but I'm struggling to see what good they've done for the traders or the area.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2017)

T & P said:


> You can't possibly compare the artwork on the shutters with the above, which is nothing more than mindless tagging and vandalism. Whatever you might think of the banners, they can't hardly be blamed for fuckwits tagging them.


If there'd just been blank hoarding, it would have been easier for people to find and be aware of the shops that would have been not mentioned on it, and blank hoarding wouldn't have attracted taggers.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2017)

editor said:


> It's just a reflection of how ill thought out the campaign was from the start. Of course taggers are going to tag them, and if no one can be bothered to remove the writing when it appears, it'll just get worse and worse until it's a total eyesore.
> 
> I doubt if all those metal boards were cheap to produce/erect/take down/re-erect, but I'm struggling to see what good they've done for the traders or the area.



 I have talked to some of the traders and shopkeepers. They are scathing of Brixton Pillars. It does not seem to have support of traders/shopkeepers.

I do wonder who dreamed the idea up. The hashtag is meaningless.

At the last Brixton Neighbourhood Forum the plight of the shopkeepers and traders on that section of Brixton Station Road came up. The Council owns and rents the shops under the Rec. It's agreed to a reduction in business rates for those shops. Waiving them if I heard correctly. The market and shops have been hit heavily by Network Rail "plans". Talking to a market trader footfall has gone down significantly. 

The shops under the Rec were in danger of going under. So Council had to step in to support them. 

No thanks to Network Rail. Who are run by a bunch of cunts. 

I really wish the Council would be more public about the support its giving to the shops under the Rec.

But it won't as Network Rail is important landowner bringing inward investment and regeneration to Brixton.

This shows how wonderful private enterprise depends on the much slagged off public sector to reduce the worst affects of full on capitalism.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I have talked to some of the traders and shopkeepers. They are scathing of Brixton Pillars. It does not seem to have support of traders/shopkeepers.
> 
> I do wonder who dreamed the idea up. The hashtag is meaningless.


Launching a hashtag and then doing absolutely _nothing_ to support it online is staggeringly inept.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I have talked to some of the traders and shopkeepers. They are scathing of Brixton Pillars. It does not seem to have support of traders/shopkeepers.
> 
> *I do wonder who dreamed the idea up.* The hashtag is meaningless.



Brixton BID.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

Update: Brixton Arches redevelopment ‘continues to flout existing planning and highways regulations’


----------



## CH1 (May 10, 2017)

Anyone know what happened in the County Court case heard yesterday between the 4 remaining traders and Network Rail?


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know what happened in the County Court case heard yesterday between the 4 remaining traders and Network Rail?


The case is today.


----------



## Carpet man (May 10, 2017)

Case referred to London County Court to be heard around December this year or early next year .


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

Update: Lambeth Council's Planning Enforcement Officer will be conducting a site visit imminently to assess whether or not the works currently being carried out are unlawful, or whether they do indeed contravene Planning Conditions issued by Lambeth in their permission.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

The station passageway is a disgrace 











The miserable state of the Brixton railway station passageway


----------



## Carpet man (Jun 6, 2017)

It will look like this for many more months as NR don't plan to start until at least September


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 6, 2017)

editor said:


> The station passageway is a disgrace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can almost smell the piss!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 7, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> You can almost smell the piss!


Actually I complained to Kate Hoey about that in 1997 (when I was a councillor). It took her a year to reply - and she only referred me to an area manager at Streatham Hill who had been sacked by the time she wrote to me!


----------



## ruskindenmark (Jun 20, 2017)

editor said:


> The station passageway is a disgrace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually had a go at removing that disgusting bit of rotten wood. As a tall guy it particularly bugged me. It's greatly reduced now, though a scrap still remains.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2017)

ruskindenmark said:


> I actually had a go at removing that disgusting bit of rotten wood. As a tall guy it particularly bugged me. It's greatly reduced now, though a scrap still remains.


I'm surprised a team of 'no win no fee' lawyers didn't start camping out all around that sign.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jul 16, 2017)

Does anyone know when NR are planning to start the refurbishment of the Arches as I feel so sorry for all the remaining Traders and the surrounding Shops  trying to run their Businesses in a ' Ghost ' area in Brixton


----------



## Carpet man (Jul 18, 2017)

The rumours are sometime mid 2018


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2017)

Carpet man said:


> The rumours are sometime mid 2018


The whole thing is a farce.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jul 21, 2017)

I see Network Rail are now going to refurbish the vacant Arches in Brixton in stages according to the CEMP application they've submitted , surely they could have allowed most of the Traders to remain rather than kick them out over a year ago ? It will be interesting to see how many of the said 75% will actually return


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2017)

Is the CEMP application online somewhere?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes buts it's a bit of a job to find , sounds like Network Rail don't want it read by too many just in case they object ? Mind you with over 900 objections to their original Planning application last August there mates in Lambeth Council still rubber stamped that one pronto !


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2017)

Update:  

Network Rail has submitted its formal application to discharge condition 4 (A Construction and Environmental Management Plan for its arch refurbishment construction programme). The consultation process on this CEMP has now begun. 

The application reference number is 17/03342/DET and the submission documents can be seen at: Simple Search

https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onl...8EEE7/pdf/17_03342_DET-APPENDIX_3-1936561.pdf


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jul 29, 2017)

I can't see how all the materials requires to refurbish the Arches could be delivered without effecting the surrounding Market in Station Road and Pop Brixton plus guaranteeing the safety of the people getting on and off trains to bad from Victoria ? Am I missing something ?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 2, 2017)

Thinking about NR's original promise to find alternative ' temporary ' units for the Traders why didn't they honour it ? Wasn't it supposed to be around Valencia Place ?


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

Update: Brixton Arches – Network Rail prolong the agony for residents with application to start disruptive works


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 9, 2017)

I would be surprised if Lambeth approve NR's application leaving the existing Traders to work in the middle of a building site with the workmen using welding equipment possibly creating a fire risk , no more tragedies please Lambeth !


----------



## ruskindenmark (Aug 10, 2017)

Ummmmmmm..... well, this isn't dodgy at all.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 13, 2017)

I see all the expensive aluminium ' Brixton Pillars ' ( ? ) hoardings have been removed from all the boarded up Arches in Atlantic & Station Road for the 2nd time in as many Months !! 
I wonder if NR are going to start works before the CEMP is approved by Lambeth ? We're watching you


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> I see all the expensive aluminium ' Brixton Pillars ' ( ? ) hoardings have been removed from all the boarded up Arches in Atlantic & Station Road for the 2nd time in as many Months !!
> I wonder if NR are going to start works before the CEMP is approved by Lambeth ? We're watching you



At last Brixton Neighborhood Forum was told by someone from Brixton BID that they were to be replaced with something similar. 

I don't know why. Talking to traders in that stretch and they are scathing of the hoardings.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 14, 2017)

Portaloos delivered into empty Arches today so something's on the move , hope your not going to start the works NR before you get the CEMP approved ?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 15, 2017)

See the new trendy signage been erected today telling everyone how amazing NR are and all the great efforts they've made to help the returning tenants , let's see ?


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> See the new trendy signage been erected today telling everyone how amazing NR are and all the great efforts they've made to help the returning tenants , let's see ?


Ooh, I'll go take a look. I love a bit of papering-over-the-cracks PR.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm dizzy from all the spinning 













Brixton Arches: Network Rail go on the PR offensive and revamp baffling Brixton Pillars campaign


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh my. Straight out of the Social Greenwash Bullshit for Beginners handbook. "yeah just paint it red, gold & green, bung in a rainbow on it as well just to be sure, keep repeating the word *diversity* and it'll be _fine_"...

Look at all those diverse, community-minded little icon people with their hands in the air. That's what joyful social unity looks like, innit. Never mind what real actual living human beings tell you about the places they live, work and shop 

For such an eye-bleedingly bright bit of visual design it's all still a bit transparent. You might even say _insultingly _transparent.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2017)

Looking at the blurb on those new billboards I can't help wondering if some face-saving non-disclosure deal was done with some of the traders...


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 16, 2017)

I wonder how many of the 20 Traders affected so far are returning ? Network Rail said 75% are coming back  but when I went to School 2 out of 20 didn't make 75%


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2017)

This one pissed me off. Using the old CND symbol.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 113960
> 
> This one pissed me off. Using the old CND symbol.


I don't think Brixton is becoming "increasingly diverse" either.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 21, 2017)

If it's true, I'm very happy that Cafe Max and the Moroccan guys (Cafe Brixton?) are coming back.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 21, 2017)

Also, "_despite" _increasing diversity, people are still able to get on? Miraculous


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Also, "_despite" _increasing diversity, people are still able to get on? Miraculous


Yep. It's a right load of patronising guff.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 21, 2017)

Who are Brixton Pilars ? Why would they use there money to make up signage to affix to Network Rail hoardings unless NR paid them and told them who's ' coming back ' and what to say , why aren't the 4 remaining Traders featured on the boards ?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> Who are Brixton Pilars ? Why would they use there money to make up signage to affix to Network Rail hoardings unless NR paid them and told them who's ' coming back ' and what to say , why aren't the 4 remaining Traders featured on the boards ?


If you search on Google all the top results are from Brixton Buzz, but I dug deeper and there is a website! 
It was registered in June 2017 - long after the hoardings went up - but they've hidden who has registered the site...
Home


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 21, 2017)

So they're not Brixton Bid ? They are definitely not Traders that's for sure ! It's got to be Network Rail conducting a damage limitation exercise as there name is mud in Brixton for stitching up the tenants of the Arches and creating a Ghost Town . I wonder does Mark Carne who what a balls up his Staff have made of Brixton ?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 21, 2017)

When I looked into it a little while ago, a short time on google led me to the conclusion that the "Brixton Pillars" campaign is/was run by Brixton BID.

According to the Brixton Pillars website (on the first page of google results for me), the following businesses wanted to be featured on the hoardings:


> *Beautiful Books – currently relocated at 53 Brixton Station, Rd SW9 8PD*
> *S&S Textiles – 77 East Street Market, Walworth SE17*
> *Station Cafe*
> *Café Rio*
> ...


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> So they're not Brixton Bid ? They are definitely not Traders that's for sure ! It's got to be Network Rail conducting a damage limitation exercise as there name is mud in Brixton for stitching up the tenants of the Arches and creating a Ghost Town . I wonder does Mark Carne who what a balls up his Staff have made of Brixton ?


They've elected to conceal the owner of the domain name, and that reason for that decision can be open to interpretation. I'm still trying to shake off my suspicions that some sort of backroom deal wasn't done here.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, this is really setting the spin-o-meter to critical levels. 

 

Eckovision only opened up in late 2015, so why are they claiming to have been there for 12 years?

The bar is owned by Antic, but they make no mention of that.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2017)

"THE COCKTAIL BARS
THE RISING RENTS
THE GENTRIFICATION"


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 22, 2017)

One of the advertising signs promotes ' Boom juice ' a shop that closed Months ago in Station Road ! But I'm still confused Brixton Pillars ( a secret sect of BID ? ) promotes a closed down Shop but not the 4 Traders fighting the eviction , Why ?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 30, 2017)

It's been nearly a year that most of the Traders were forced into leaving and look what NR have done ? How can Lambeth Council allow them to turn a thriving area into a Ghost area right in the middle of Brixton


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 30, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> It's been nearly a year that most of the Traders were forced into leaving and look what NR have done ? How can Lambeth Council allow them to turn a thriving area into a Ghost area right in the middle of Brixton



It's not so much the "how" - that's an established fact: By moving out viable traders.

The important question is why, and I think people need to look to the discussions around the "town plan" for central Brixton, and how the council wanted a "night-time economy" and all the venues and shops that would bring.  You can't have a "party zone" when one side of the zone's perimeter is composed of practical, old-skool shops that don't sell expensive coffee and/or cocktails, or chi-chi _faux_-Caribbean cuisine blandified for Surrey-raised palettes.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not so much the "how" - that's an established fact: By moving out viable traders.
> 
> The important question is why, and I think people need to look to the discussions around the "town plan" for central Brixton, and how the council wanted a "night-time economy" and all the venues and shops that would bring.  You can't have a "party zone" when one side of the zone's perimeter is composed of practical, old-skool shops that don't sell expensive coffee and/or cocktails, or chi-chi _faux_-Caribbean cuisine blandified for Surrey-raised palettes.



You are on right track. I had meeting few weeks ago where Council Officer said that they wanted to do something to improve the "poor" side of Brixton Station Road. That Network Rail will at some point finish the refurbishment of the arches. Leaving the "poor" side opposite the regenerated arches. That the Council wanted to do something about the "poor" side.

At one point in meeting a certain person, who I won't name, said the clientele of the shops on the "poor" side was putting people off coming to the Brixton Rec.

Some of us queried what "poor side" meant. Backtracking by officer.

I actually felt a bit sorry for the officer. What he let slip in an unguarded comment as how Brixton is discussed in higher echelons of the Council.

We all know this. Well some of us here. Some posters have a problem understanding this.

Which is why I relate this anecdote. Ive censored it up to a point. As someone who has some long term involvement in local Brixton issues and engaging with Council I don't feel that present administration in Council and senior officers really want to oppose gentrification if Brixton.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> You are on right track. I had meeting few weeks ago where Council Officer said that they wanted to do something to improve the "poor" side of Brixton Station Road. That Network Rail will at some point finish the refurbishment of the arches. Leaving the "poor" side opposite the regenerated arches. That the Council wanted to do something about the "poor" side.
> 
> At one point in meeting a certain person, who I won't name, said the clientele of the shops on the "poor" side was putting people off coming to the Brixton Rec.
> 
> ...


Spot on .


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 31, 2017)

Is there a point at which the pro-gentrification lobby represents the majority of local residents and does anyone know how close to that point we are?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

Update here: Brixton Arches: Network Rail and Lambeth Council conspire to strip Brixton of its unique character


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Is there a point at which the pro-gentrification lobby represents the majority of local residents and does anyone know how close to that point we are?


If we were near that tipping point I'm sure Lambeth Regeneration would have done a survey about it.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Update here: Brixton Arches: Network Rail and Lambeth Council conspire to strip Brixton of its unique character


So the f*ck up continues ! I strongly believe that it's a game plan that NR are playing so that all the Traders who were promised to return will decide they can't wait any longer leaving NR free to offer them to their preferred tenants Garfunkels , five guys etc


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Is there a point at which the pro-gentrification lobby represents the majority of local residents and does anyone know how close to that point we are?




Just fuck off you obnoxious clown.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Just fuck off you obnoxious clown.


He's banned from the thread.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 7, 2017)

Next Month it will be one year that Network Rail forced most of the Traders out to achieve what ? Create a mini Ghost Town for the foreseeable future and then turn it into a building site in 2018 / 2019


----------



## Ms T (Sep 7, 2017)

We found a letter to residents on the street the other day which said the work was starting next month.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 7, 2017)

Ms T said:


> We found a letter to residents on the street the other day which said the work was starting next month.


That's still a lot of revenue from the rents to loose plus all the lost business rates to a cash strapped Council , why wait a year ? They haven't had their CEMP approved yet nor served party wall notices to the remaining Tenants !


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

Brilliant


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Brilliant
> 
> View attachment 115314


surely that should be 'despite its decreasing diversity' etc. and what is the intention behind using the word despite? I hear an echo of a dog whistle


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Brilliant
> 
> View attachment 115314


I've been meaning to get down there and correct that sentence: 
delete 'Despite its increasing'  and replace with 'Because of it's'


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2017)

I had a look at the boards the other day. As one might expect, what's presented on this thread is a bit selective. Some of the quotes may indeed be cringeworthy. But when you actually look at the hoardings (instead of a conveniently cropped photo) the quotes are made by owners of the businesses who (used to) operate in the arches. Selected, perhaps, by whoever is in charge of the brixton pillars thing, but not made up by a PR department. Also, the hoardings basically give info about each business, contact details, where they are now trading from, and/or their intention to return. What would folks prefer to see on the hoardings? Maybe they could be less shiny and less colourful so people could complain that they make the street look abandoned?

If I was one of those businesses I might well be pissed off that I'd been booted out. That having happened though, I reckon that I'd probably want the hoardings to display something like what they currently display. I expect someone will tell me that those businesses have probably been signed up to a gagging order, and that's why we don't hear from them on this thread complaining that they have been misquoted and disapprove of the decision to use the hoardings in the way they are being used.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2017)

Look at this nauseous bullshit.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 15, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I had a look at the boards the other day. As one might expect, what's presented on this thread is a bit selective. Some of the quotes may indeed be cringeworthy. But when you actually look at the hoardings (instead of a conveniently cropped photo) the quotes are made by owners of the businesses who (used to) operate in the arches. Selected, perhaps, by whoever is in charge of the brixton pillars thing, but not made up by a PR department. Also, the hoardings basically give info about each business, contact details, where they are now trading from, and/or their intention to return. What would folks prefer to see on the hoardings? Maybe they could be less shiny and less colourful so people could complain that they make the street look abandoned?
> 
> If I was one of those businesses I might well be pissed off that I'd been booted out. That having happened though, I reckon that I'd probably want the hoardings to display something like what they currently display. I expect someone will tell me that those businesses have probably been signed up to a gagging order, and that's why we don't hear from them on this thread complaining that they have been misquoted and disapprove of the decision to use the hoardings in the way they are being used.



How do you know this isn't made up by a PR department?

Or that the quotes are accurate? 

I'm rather surprised you take the hoardings at face value without asking for categorical proof that all said on the hoardings is 100 % accurate.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 15, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> How do you know this isn't made up by a PR department?
> 
> Or that the quotes are accurate?
> 
> I'm rather surprised you take the hoardings at face value without asking for categorical proof that all said on the hoardings is 100 % accurate.



It may not be made up. Who really knows? I made a point of reading all off the PR that was on the hoardings and most of it seemed real. 
I guess we have just got to seem what happens when the refurbishment has completed. (Providing Lambeth let that happen).


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 15, 2017)

As was at a community meeting with Council a couple of days ago re Brixton Station road and surrounding area . Brixton Station road came up. All were critical of Network Rail. All were concerned about Brixton bring gentrified. All opposed the removal of the seating that Small World Urbanism had put in Beehive place.

This is pretty standard views I get when I'm in Brixton.

One could be forgiven here that it's just the views of a few posters on Urban 75. To be dismissed and ridiculed. They aren't in the circles I move in. Which contain a good cross section of people who live or use Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 15, 2017)

madolesance said:


> It may not be made up. Who really knows? I made a point of reading all off the PR that was on the hoardings and most of it seemed real.
> I guess we have just got to seem what happens when the refurbishment has completed. (Providing Lambeth let that happen).



PR always seems real. The first hoardings were a disaster. They learnt from them. Yes we will have to wait.

In the meantime I won't trust anything from NR.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 15, 2017)

One thing I learnt from meeting a few days ago is that in effect the Brixton Central Master plan is now dead in the water.

After NR deciding to do its own thing the Council are no longer talking to NR. Instead they will be looking at specific small projects for this area. Also concentrating on developing plans for the land and buildings they own on the Brixton Central Master plan site.

The site being Brixton Station road, the Rec, the Pop site ,the street market and shops they own under Rec.

The idea of the Brixton Central Master plan was that local residents, local business, big landowners ( Council and NR ) would "co produce" a plan for that area.

All well and good. But NR decided not to play.

It looks like the Council , they won't say to publicly, have learnt that trying to work with big business doesn't always work. If ever. It works as long as big landowners get what they want.

I have heard it several times from officers that they are no longer in talks with NR. Looks to me that they aren't. The arches have become a political embarrassment for Council.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> How do you know this isn't made up by a PR department?
> 
> Or that the quotes are accurate?
> 
> I'm rather surprised you take the hoardings at face value without asking for categorical proof that all said on the hoardings is 100 % accurate.


I'm simply reporting what I see when I look at what's actually there instead of the carefully cropped photos that are posted on this thread.

That the quotes are made by the local businesses seems completely plausible because it's the kind of stuff that a small business owner might come up with when asked that kind of question. That it's all a fabrication and conspiracy by Network Rail seems to me a less likely scenario.

Anyway, I don't know if the quotes really matter. It's what everyone here's focusing on, and as it turns out sneering at the guff that the small business owners have come out with, no doubt prompted by leading questions from whoever directs the campaign. Nobody seems to be interested in the main bits of the hoardings which are giving details about the businesses, and like I said above, isn't that a reasonably sensible use of that hoarding space?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 16, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'm simply reporting what I see when I look at what's actually there instead of the carefully cropped photos that are posted on this thread.
> 
> That the quotes are made by the local businesses seems completely plausible because it's the kind of stuff that a small business owner might come up with when asked that kind of question. That it's all a fabrication and conspiracy by Network Rail seems to me a less likely scenario.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if the quotes really matter. It's what everyone here's focusing on, and as it turns out sneering at the guff that the small business owners have come out with, no doubt prompted by leading questions from whoever directs the campaign. Nobody seems to be interested in the main bits of the hoardings which are giving details about the businesses, and like I said above, isn't that a reasonably sensible use of that hoarding space?



As I've said above a highly critical view of NR and the arches evictions is standard in the circles I move in. None of the people I know are prompted by a leader of campaign. You might not like it but all of the cross section of Brixton I know see it that way. The views posted here on the arches you don't like are mainstream. Shared by people who don't post here.

I'm simply reporting what I hear when Im in Brixton. From small business owners, residents and at the consultation meetings I attend. I think I meet awide 
enough cross section to think I'm right.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> As I've said above a highly critical view of NR and the arches evictions is standard in the circles I move in. None of the people I know are prompted by a leader of campaign. You might not like it but all of the cross section of Brixton I know see it that way. The views posted here on the arches you don't like are mainstream. Shared by people who don't post here.
> 
> I'm simply reporting what I hear when Im in Brixton. From small business owners, residents and at the consultation meetings I attend. I think I meet awide
> enough cross section to think I'm right.


I'm talking about the hoardings and what's on them. I've made no attempt to comment on what people in the "circles you move in" think. I also don't know what views about the arches you think I "don't like". What I don't like is inaccurate or ill-informed reporting and selective presentation of information. 

What would you like to see on the hoardings?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 17, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'm talking about the hoardings and what's on them. I've made no attempt to comment on what people in the "circles you move in" think. I also don't know what views about the arches you think I "don't like". What I don't like is inaccurate or ill-informed reporting and selective presentation of information.
> 
> What would you like to see on the hoardings?



If you are stating what is written on the hoardings for the benefit of all here that's one thing.

You are also commenting as well. Not just stating.

Go back and have a read of your posts.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2017)

I've reread your post Gramsci and I think you have misunderstood.

People on here have been sneering at the quotes on the hoardings because they have assumed they've been written by some kind of PR person.

However, it is fairly clear to me that these quotes are presented on the hoardings as having been made by the owners of the small businesses represented there.

Whoever leads or organises the "brixton pillars" campaign may have prompted the business owners to make those kinds of quotes by asking leading questions - I don't know. But as far as I can see, it's the business owners who made the quotes that people reading this thread have been made to think have been made up by some Network Rail marketing department. At least, those people who don't take what they read on here with a pinch of salt. Personally, I decided to go and have a look at the hoardings myself.

Still no-one seems to be willing to make some suggestions as to what they would like to see on the hoardings, instead of what's there now.


----------



## bimble (Sep 17, 2017)

Why is it taking so long? When can we expect the all-new brixton station road to be revealed does anyone know ?  
(if i've missed the memo forgive me please). 

Its very likely that the toe-curling quotes were coaxed from local business owners, that makes the hoardings no less cringe-worthy but imo that's a silly diversion.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2017)

bimble said:


> Why is it taking so long? When can we expect the all-new brixton station road to be revealed does anyone know ?
> (if i've missed the memo forgive me please).
> 
> Its very likely that the toe-curling quotes were coaxed from local business owners, that makes the hoardings no less cringe-worthy but imo that's a silly diversion.


I think some of the really shit ones aren't actually attributed to any businesses so it's just bullshit PR from the backfiring Brixton Pillars campaign (with a website that takes nearly a year to appear).


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

I got sent a pic of the shuttered up passage to the train station with this message from a trader. Anyone know more:



> Here's a photo of all the fake shops opened up in the alleyway leading to network rail was entrance to Brixton train station. All close now since the cameras left. Just another PR stunt by network rail. Helping the community what a joke.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2017)

editor said:


> I got sent a pic of the shuttered up passage to the train station with this message from a trader. Anyone know more:



I think it's part of the Brixton Design trail. I saw it on Saturday. I must say I was somewhat queasy about seeing the evicted units being used for pop up shops.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I think it's part of the Brixton Design trail. I saw it on Saturday. I must say I was somewhat queasy about needing the evicted units being used for pop up shops.


There's quite a bit about this year's Design Trail that make me feel a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2017)

Some of that PR nonsense
Today I Iearnt that Brixton gets a mention in the bible.


----------



## Winot (Sep 19, 2017)

But is not of the world.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2017)

Winot said:


> But is not of the world.


I knew that already.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyway - I double checked today and all of those quotes are attributed to one of the businesses. No doubt the businesses will be grateful for the feedback on this thread, regarding the cringeworthiness of their words.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 19, 2017)

Beautiful Books is run by really nice people who really believed the NR nonsense about coming back on reduced rents , NR wanting to maintain the good vibe in Brixton etc , etc . The 4 remaining Traders didn't fall for the NR crap ! If NR were justified in the evictions why haven't they thrown the 4 businessess out ? Because the eviction clause is not valid when challenged


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> Beautiful Books is run by really nice people who really believed the NR nonsense about coming back on reduced rents , NR wanting to maintain the good vibe in Brixton etc , etc . The 4 remaining Traders didn't fall for the NR crap ! If NR were justified in the evictions why haven't they thrown the 4 businessess out ? Because the eviction clause is not valid when challenged


Do the remaining traders have the same leases as those who left had?
If NR misled those who were evicted about the terms of their leases then of course that's wrong of them to do so.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> Beautiful Books is run by really nice people who really believed the NR nonsense about coming back on reduced rents , NR wanting to maintain the good vibe in Brixton etc , etc . The 4 remaining Traders didn't fall for the NR crap ! If NR were justified in the evictions why haven't they thrown the 4 businessess out ? Because the eviction clause is not valid when challenged


They weren't happy at all with Network Rail when I spoke to them.

Their footfall was so reduced and the Brixton Pillars campaign so useless they were forced to put up their own home-made adverts all over Station Road.

 In desperation, they even built a billboard over their old shop which they were later compelled to take down.

And here's the evidence:





































Brixton Arches evictions: long time trader Beautiful Books struggles to survive


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 19, 2017)

Everyone had the same lease more or less , NR envolked a clause in the lease which covered redevelopment when they only ever intended to refurbish them ! They're not changing the Arches into something else although I'm sure they would love to if they could , Nu-Brixton hipster groove pads very close to Pop ! 
It's a proper fit up by NR using threats & scare tactics that's gone on now for 2 1/2 years !!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> Everyone had the same lease more or less , NR envolked a clause in the lease which covered redevelopment when they only ever intended to refurbish them ! They're not changing the Arches into something else although I'm sure they would love to if they could , Nu-Brixton hipster groove pads very close to Pop !
> It's a proper fit up by NR using threats & scare tactics that's gone on now for 2 1/2 years !!


I'd like to understand in more detail about the leases and where those who have challenged the evictions have got to - are they awaiting a court hearing? This stuff is more important than endless photos of hoardings but the information is hard to come by.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

What I still don't understand is that Network Rail insisted that all the arches had to be vacant for the work to go ahead - yet some businesses have carried on trading throughout.

And if they have to be empty, how come some of the units are now opening up in the passageway to the station for what appear to be arty/hipster ventures?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 19, 2017)

4 Traders are taking NR to Court and are still awaiting a hearing date as far as I'm told , NR will need to explain why they tried to end their leases on a refurbushment of the Arches but it was the only way to get them out by bullshitting that it's a redevelopment ! The others needed the compensation money offered & the ' promise ' of a return on a new 14 year lease with fixed rent increases throughout the period 
30,000 signatures online 2 years ago  and the negative press has kept the 'promise' of a return alive ( just )


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2017)

No one I know is critical of businesses in the arches that are trying to come back. To try and imply that those who are critical of the hoardings are having a go at the small business evicted trying to come back is just a smear.

This whole situation has been caused by NR. The hoardings are PR for NR.

What I would like to see on the hoardings is an apology from NR for the ham fisted and bullying way they have gone about this "regeneration" project. An apology to the diverse community in Brixton for evicting these business. Since NR are making such a big deal about Brixton "diverse" and strong community spirit on the hoardings. An example being all the instant support the small business got when NR went ahead with this project. Against the community wishes. The community it's extolling on the hoardings. It's more than aggravating to see these hoardings . Put up to give PR for a company who have done a lot to try and destroy one section of the community.

Some of whom it's forgotten won't come back. Like the much loved deli. His business was destroyed by NR actions. I saw the distress it caused him.

Many people in Brixton I know did support these small business from NR actions. From the start. And still do.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> No one I know is critical of businesses in the arches that are trying to come back. To try and imply that those who are critical of the hoardings are having a go at the small business evicted trying to come back is just a smear.
> 
> This whole situation has been caused by NR. The hoardings are PR for NR.
> 
> ...


Everyone I know feels the same. Fuck Network Rail and their shitty PR campaign. You'd have to be a mug to actually buy into the message it's trying to spin.


----------



## Winot (Sep 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Some of whom it's forgotten won't come back. Like the much loved deli. His business was destroyed by NR actions. I saw the distress it caused him.



Jose told me that his takings had been dropping for a few years and that in a way the NR action had given him the excuse he was looking for to shut up shop.

Not saying that he liked or approved of the NR action, but the situation was more nuanced than you are suggesting.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2017)

Winot said:


> Jose told me that his takings had been dropping for a few years and that in a way the NR action had given him the excuse he was looking for to shut up shop.
> 
> Not saying that he liked or approved of the NR action, but the situation was more nuanced than you are suggesting.



I don't agree. I also talked to him. At one point he was one of the main people in the campaign to save the shops.

He was under considerable stress from NRs actions. He made a decision to go. I completely understand that.


----------



## Winot (Sep 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I don't agree. I also talked to him. At one point he was one of the main people in the campaign to save the shops.
> 
> He was under considerable stress from NRs actions. He made a decision to go. I completely understand that.



It's not a question of whether you agree with me or not. I can assure you that he said exactly those words to me.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

Winot said:


> Jose told me that his takings had been dropping for a few years and that in a way the NR action had given him the excuse he was looking for to shut up shop.
> 
> Not saying that he liked or approved of the NR action, but the situation was more nuanced than you are suggesting.


This article - in his own words - makes his story clear: Brixton’s A&C Deli: the inside story of a small business destroyed by gentrification, Network Rail & Lambeth Council



> The pressure and stress brought about through all the uncertainty  these last few months have been immense and although Network Rail have been the instigators of this, the Oscar for best supporting role is a 2 horse race


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2017)

Winot said:


> It's not a question of whether you agree with me or not. I can assure you that he said exactly those words to me.



And I can assure you he didn't say that to me. He didn't want to go. But realistically didn't see fighting NR to the end would do him any good.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 19, 2017)

By allowing William Hill and HT Pawnbrokers to stay proved it was a selective eviction by NR to ' clean up ' the Road and to generate higher rents / rates for the 2 business partners in the central Brixton master plan . 
NR were hellbent on getting everyone out by whatever means necessary ( lies , threats of removed compensation etc ) but didn't understand they were picking a fight in Brixton and returning back to an area where they had been the absent Landlord for 25 plus years


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

The farce continues. Some interesting points: 



> ● Are Network Rail really spending £8 Million developing Brixton Viaduct, as displayed all around the viaduct on the hopeless Brixton Pillars panels fixed to the hoardings. Of
> course not. This is a lie, or more realistically spin and deceit on a vast scale. £8 Million may well be spent over a number of years and to many sections of the viaducts that
> criss-cross this part of the borough, but the published figure of £8 Million to basically strip out and clean 26 standard arches and 13 small kiosks in Brixton is a ridiculously
> inflated sum that should be ignored and exposed for the lie that it is.
> ...


Brixton Arches and Network Rail: Cash from chaos as the shambles continues


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2017)

From the latest hyperbolic article by Brixton Buzz's mystery correposndent:



> Quite amazingly, Network Rail have now successfully emulated and surpassed the catastrophic and historical failures that led to the demise of both Railtrack and British Rail.



I was on the edge of my seat in anticipation of hearing quite what they've done (and for that matter what British Rail did) but then the article ended.

Brixton Arches and Network Rail: Cash from chaos as the shambles continues


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 28, 2017)

How can any of the NR staff involved keep their jobs after this fiasco ?
Why would this John Gordon guy risk being associated with ruining the street market by allowing the site deliveries through Station Road ?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

At least this issue seems to provide a clear dividing line between those who give a fuck about what's happening to Brixton and its long term independent traders and those who think they should just give up, roll over and let the gentrification continue. It's depressing to encounter people who would rather ridicule and belittle those fighting to save an important part of Brixton's character and go along with NR's fact-twisting version of what's happening.

And despite all Network Rail's misinformation-laden shiny billboards, it's clear that we're going to end up with something that is blander and shinier and more corporate than what was there before. I guess some people will be looking forward to that


----------



## colacubes (Sep 28, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> How can any of the NR staff involved keep their jobs after this fiasco ?
> Why would this John Gordon guy risk being associated with ruining the street market by allowing the site deliveries through Station Road ?



I don't know the answers but feel massively uncomfortable with John being pilloried without someone taking to him direct about this. He's a really good guy who only wants the best for the market. He's been there for many years as a trader and as part of the market federation and is lovely.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

colacubes said:


> I don't know the answers but feel massively uncomfortable with John being pilloried without someone taking to him direct about this. He's a really good guy who only wants the best for the market. He's been there for many years as a trader and as part of the market federation and is lovely.


I imagine this is just what NR want (or have helped engineer): to have those affected fighting amongst themselves.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2017)

colacubes said:


> I don't know the answers but feel massively uncomfortable with John being pilloried without someone taking to him direct about this. He's a really good guy who only wants the best for the market. He's been there for many years as a trader and as part of the market federation and is lovely.


And this is the kind of thing that results from the approach of those who want to self-righteously simplify everything to a scenario where you have to be either 100% on board with everything written in support of the market traders or someone who actively wants to gentrify and destroy the soul of Brixton and who swallows everything Network Rail says unquestioningly. No room for it to be a complicated situation, no room to criticise articles presented as news which contain so much nonsense that they have the effect of making people think the whole campaign is probably based on similar hyperbole, who wonder if the legal moves being made by the remaining tenants, to challenge their eviction, are on similarly flimsy grounds. And no, I don't personally make that assumption about their legal grounds, and I wish them the best of luck because that's the kind of thing where the effort should be focused, not on spurious claims about the viability of safetly carrying out building works in a town centre location, something that happens every day throughout the country.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Oct 3, 2017)

A year ago this Week NR ‘ talked ‘ most of the Traders into leaving as they were told their refurbished Arches would be ready to move back into by early 2017 
Now Matthew Ball from NR is saying WH & HT were never part of the original Planning application 
Lies , lies & more lies !!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2017)

Reading the last series of posts I think it's worth remembering the situation in Brixton Station road now is all down to Network Rail.

Those objecting to it aren't being "self righteous".

Network Rail decided to pullout out of talks to "co produce" a masterplan for the area.

Unilaterally without any community consultation they decided to evict the established business and "regenerate" the arches.

That's what's happened.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Reading the last series of posts I think it's worth remembering be situation in Brixton Station road now is all down to Network Rail.
> 
> Those objecting to it aren't being "self righteous".
> 
> ...


Indeed. People have every right to be angry about what's happened.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Reading the last series of posts I think it's worth remembering be situation in Brixton Station road now is all down to Network Rail.
> 
> Those objecting to it aren't being "self righteous".



No-one's been accused of being self-righteous because they object to Network Rail's actions. Read more carefully.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> No-one's been accused of being self-righteous because they object to Network Rail's actions. Read more carefully.



That's how it reads.

Personally I don't see what's so complicated about the issue.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> That's how it reads.


Try again then.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Oct 4, 2017)

Once the work starts it will completely ruin the outdoor market and business for the shops situated under the Rec  as they will be trying to trade within an area surrounded by workmen drilling , cutting and welding together with all the noise and dust associated . 
The site deliveries and removal of 10’s of tons of the dug up concrete floors will be transported through in the early hours of the day adding to the excessive noise just after ‘ Pop ‘ closes early morning !


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

The new propaganda doubleplusgood boards are already being covered in graffiti.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Oct 28, 2017)

When oh when will the National papers highlight what’s going on with the blatant incompetence of Network Rail Commercial property division with regard to Brixton , Herne Hill , London Bridge etc ?


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2017)

Just seen this in planning. This 'change of use' for NINE arches is interesting...  



> Railway Arches 571 To 609 Facing Brixton Station Road And Atlantic Road London SW9 8JB
> 
> Approval of details pursuant to condition 5 (external construction detailing), 6 (external sample materials), 10 (hard landscaping scheme) & 12 (cycle parking) of planning permission 16/00868/FUL (Refurbishment and redevelopment of railway arches between Brixton Road and Pope's Road along Brixton Station Road and Atlantic Road. Works include change of use of 9 arches and alterations to existing units to provide a mix of A1, A3 and A4 uses within 26 units and 13 kiosks; installation of new arch infills/shopfronts; creation of a new pedestrian link between Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road through arches 577 and 604, refurbishment of the station walkthrough and associated works) granted on 16.08.2016 P



https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/03-11-17_planning_weekly_list.pdf


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Nov 12, 2017)

Why would NR want to change the use on 9 units unless they have no intention of allowing the original tenants to return ?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2017)

Lambeth Boy said:


> Why would NR want to change the use on 9 units unless they have no intention of allowing the original tenants to return ?


It's referring to the change of use they've already got planning permission for. It's not a new application. This is just an application to discharge some of the conditions on the existing one. So, where Lambeth said they had to provide further details, that's what they are doing here.


----------



## JonoT (Nov 13, 2017)

Good morning all,

I am a MA documentary photography student currently working on a project surrounding the issue of the Brixton arches. I've been chatting/taking portraits of shop/storage users of the arches further up Brixton Station Road gradually moving down towards Brixton town centre for the last couple of months. I really believe it is important to document and highlight the repercussions caused by NR to the local Brixton community. 

I would really appreciate it if anyone wanted to tell their story/have a chat or have a portrait taken to get in contact with me.

Kind regards

Jono


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2017)

Update here: Brixton Arches and Network Rail: Brixton’s depressing Dead Zone likely to linger for a long while yet


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2017)

From buzz article



> as recently as October, Network Rail were given a realistic proposal that would have resolved all of the outstanding issues, including the outstanding legal case with the remaining tenants. It would also have allowed the main refurbishment works to commence almost immediately and provided Network Rail with more new tenants paying full market rents far sooner than currently planned.
> 
> Most importantly the proposal would have protected the external market on Brixton Station Road from the impact of these works and allow it to continue as normal and in line with the Planning Officer’s instructions.
> 
> However the only realistic reason provided by Network Rail for the rejection of this proposal was the outstanding legal case with the remaining tenants and even that is a red herring given that any legal argument can be solved at any time if the opposing parties really want to do so.



Does anyone know what this proposal was, or who made it?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2017)

Isn't this nice?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Nov 18, 2017)

The hoardings that were supposed to be moved back to allow extra  pedestrian access along Atlantic Road over 1 year ago and are still way out on the pavement without any work taking place in the empty Arches !!
   Try erecting scaffolding blocking the pavement outside your house 1 year before you start any work and see how long before Lambeth pay a visit with a enforcement notice


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

Interesting....

Network Rail looks set to sell on leasehold for Brixton Arches businesses


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Nov 22, 2017)

I would have thought that the Traders waiting for their Arches to be refurbished and currently without a valid lease in Atlantic / Station Road will be shown the door by the Chinese / Russian / Middle Eastern new owners !
Well & truly shafted by Network Rail


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2017)

Empty for another Christmas and a continuing eyesore 

















The dead heart of Brixton: the closed railway arches of Atlantic Road and Station Road – in photos


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

Another update: Brixton Arches latest – Brixton’s dead zone lives on with work unlikely to be finished before 2021


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 29, 2017)

Absolutely breathtaking. Private Eye Rotten Boroughs should be all over this one. Don't even know where to start.
Cherry on the shit sandwich: it's the bookies and the pawnbroker who get to hold up the works (just coincidentally like) till 2021. Twenty twenty one. jfc.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 29, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Absolutely breathtaking. Private Eye Rotten Boroughs should be all over this one. Don't even know where to start.
> Cherry on the shit sandwich: it's the bookies and the pawnbroker who get to hold up the works (just coincidentally like) till 2021. Twenty twenty one. jfc.


That article is mostly just speculation by Buzz's unreliable "mystery contributor". And the H&S stuff is pretty much nonsense.
If they really do end up being unoccupied until 2021 though, obviously that's a major screw up by Network Rail, and people would be right to be very unhappy about it.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Absolutely breathtaking. Private Eye Rotten Boroughs should be all over this one. Don't even know where to start.
> Cherry on the shit sandwich: it's the bookies and the pawnbroker who get to hold up the works (just coincidentally like) till 2021. Twenty twenty one. jfc.


The whole thing is a farce. Way over a year on and barely any work has been done, apart from those comical propaganda boards that have been up, down, moved, up, down and replaced by new doublethink messages which have now been scrawled over.

It's an eyesore and a disgrace, and the fact that the bookies is still happily trading away proves that Network Rail fed us a stinking pile of lies when they claimed that all the arches had to be completely vacated for the work to be done.

People have a right to be angry. Well, those that give a fuck.


----------



## Carpet man (Jan 28, 2018)

Next Sunday 4th Feb we ‘ celebrate ‘ the 3rd anniversary of our Landlord informing all the tenants of their intentions to refurbish the Arches ,  thanks to all the great people of Brixton and the surrounding area we and a few others as still there , thank you so much !


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

This Saturday - Brixton Arches: 3 Year Anniversary Action in support of the remaining traders


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

Brixton arches update The End of Brixton Station Road Market?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2018)

Interesting:


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2018)

I see the latest Brixton Buzz article claims that stalls selling fresh fruit and vegetables on station road may have to stop trading because of "noxious emissions" from the building works. Seriously - how does printing this kind of made-up nonsense help anyone? Or is there a source that confirms the existence of this exceptional risk?


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2018)

Fantastic community support for Brixton Arches campaign.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

Brixton Arches: Community comes out in force for anniversary solidarity action – photos


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2018)

Brixton Arches: Community comes out in force for anniversary solidarity action – photos

It's disheartening to see people there with banners carrying spurious objections based on misinformation spread by Brixton Buzz, because these aren't legitimate reasons to object to the arches project and can't be taken seriously. It's a waste of these people's time.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Brixton Arches: Community comes out in force for anniversary solidarity action – photos



Sorry I couldn't make it. Good to see support from local community is still strong.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it. Good to see support from local community is still strong.


It's good that some people from the community make the effort to get involved rather than directing their energies into pointlessly sneering away on the internet and social media without ever botheting to speak to the people involved.

I know you always do, but there's certainly some who only want to belittle and put down any community action, often because they've decided 'they know better.'  Mind you, I'm sure Network Rail appreciate their efforts.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

Did Network Rail ever come up with an explanation why they originally stated that ALL of the arches would HAVE to be cleared out because that was the only safe way for the work to proceed... but then it was just dandy for the bookies and pawnbrokers to keep on trading with no apparent problems at all?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it. Good to see support from local community is still strong.


Unfortunately elements of that support are being directed towards a strategy that makes it easy for Network Rail to dismiss opposition as ill-informed and dominated by conspiracists and fringe viewpoints.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

Shame there's so many snidey, puffed-up armchair commentators who are unwilling to get off their lazy fucking arses and do anything to actually help.

But then that's what separates people who actually care about the community and those who don't give a fuck.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Unfortunately elements of that support are being directed towards a strategy that makes it easy for Network Rail to dismiss opposition as ill-informed and dominated by conspiracists and fringe viewpoints.



Your previous post includes Brixton Buzz as guilty of this. Post #1610

In my chats around Brixton I don't think the general public are particularly interested in NR views of the opposition to what they are doing to Brixton.

The question is why well funded companies like NR and well funded,by my Council Tax, Lambeth council ( who have paid workers whose job it is to provide a communication strategy via Love Lambeth) have been unable to change people's perceptions of this regeneration project.

Brixton Buzz is basically run on a shoestring by two committed people.

An anecdote. Was chatting last weekend in shop. Someone said to me how he thought Brixton Buzz was good at covering issues. At no prompting from me.

The mainstream have plenty of ways, due to the resources they have, to put in public sphere "corrections" to supposedly poor reporting.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2018)

If Lambeth, or Network Rail, present misinformation, or wild speculation as fact, they should be criticised.

So should Buzz.

But that's not really my point - the point is that, in my puffed up armchair commentator opinion, it's counterproductive to run a campaign that's based on stuff that's either not really true, or not really relevant to the actual issue. People - maybe only the people that I anecdotally speak to - are liable not to take such campaigns seriously. That's my opinion, which apparently I'm free to post up without getting snidey personal attacks in response, seeing as that's the rules.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

Like I said, if anyone actually cares about the issue they should get involved. Turn up at meetings. Show their support at demos. Help frame the argument, make the effort to provide research and information that will further the cause.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2018)

You two are a bit embarrassing to be honest.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Unfortunately elements of that support are being directed towards a strategy that makes it easy for Network Rail to dismiss opposition as ill-informed and dominated by conspiracists and fringe viewpoints.



I had a look at the photos of the demo on Sunday. Some people I know were on the demo. Others I recognise. It was cross section of mainstream Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Did Network Rail ever come up with an explanation why they originally stated that ALL of the arches would HAVE to be cleared out because that was the only safe way for the work to proceed... but then it was just dandy for the bookies and pawnbrokers to keep on trading with no apparent problems at all?



No they haven't. NR insisted at the start that this was the only way to do this. It is example of misinformation put out by NR.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 6, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I had a look at the photos of the demo on Sunday. Some people I know were on the demo. Others I recognise. It was cross section of mainstream Brixton.


I don’t think that is the point he is making


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I had a look at the photos of the demo on Sunday. Some people I know were on the demo. Others I recognise. It was cross section of mainstream Brixton.


Why were they wearing face masks?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> No they haven't. NR insisted at the start that this was the only way to do this. It is example of misinformation put out by NR.


Did NR actually state at some point that it would be *unsafe* to do the works in anything other than a full possession of all units? I thought their argument was that doing it in one would be cheaper and quicker.

Earlier in the campaign some people were asking for the works to be phased so as to limit the impact on businesses. Was this because they were unaware of these terrible safety concerns that have only now apparently come to light?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2018)

Another question is what do people want to happen now? What's the aim of the current campaign? Is it seeking an outcome that there's the slightest chance of NR agreeing to?

The current situation is that NR haven't got full possession of all the units they wanted to have. Yes that may be a result of NR messing up. 

It seems that people are objecting to the idea of work going ahead to do up the units that they do have possession of, on "safety" grounds. But we also have complaints about the "dead zone" that currently exists because of the empty units. The units can't be brought back into units without doing the work that people don't want to happen. How is this to be resolved?

Or is the idea to make everything problematic enough for NR that they give up on the whole scheme? Then what happens? The stripped out units become magically fitted out without any building work happening? The whole site is abandoned for the foreseeable future? 

A campaign focussed on getting behind those traders who are still there and making a legal challenge to the evictions would be something with a clear aim: support those traders in getting the best deal they can within the confines of their legal situation. If this involves legal costs that they struggle to afford then that's something that donations, or pro bono advice could help with. There's little public info on what's going on with those traders. Maybe they prefer it that way in which case fair enough, I understand why they might. But the currently visible campaign is so nebulous that I don't actually know what I would be supporting if I were to volunteer time or money or whatever.

_Anecdotally_ I've heard that some of the traders who are waiting to return post-refurb are frustrated with elements of the current campaign. How much truth there is in that I don't know.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

I believe Cllr Heywood to be a far more well-informed source than many given that - unlike some - she actually goes out and talks to the traders, Network Rail and locals. She made her environmental concerns very clear in August last year. Network Rail have yet to address these concerns. 

She said:


> “I have read the CEMP [Construction, Environmental & Management Plan] submitted by Network Rail in order to discharge a part of planning conditions and I have little confidence that the measures set out therein will succeed in achieving the mitigations and safeguarding they are intended to.
> 
> Brixton town centre is a very unique place and the project in hand is a very complex one, which in my opinion is not appropriate in this setting. It would require a very thoughtful and thorough approach to achieve an undertaking of this type without causing significant disruption and risk. Unfortunately the CEMP appears to be very generic and depends upon various strategies which have yet to be developed.





> “I am concerned about toxicity and hazardous waste given the industrial nature of the site and likely existence of arsenic, lead and other substances in such close proximity to the railway.
> 
> *The CEMP mentions issuing dust masks “as a minimum”* – is it intended that market traders and visitors to Brixton Rec, Pop Brixton and Brixton Village should avail themselves of these as well?”





> “I do not believe the project can be delivered as set out in the CEMP without an unacceptable level of disruption and danger to the local community and to those who work in and visit Brixton. It is also likely to lead to the demise of yet more small local businesses, adding to the toll created by the evictions.”



Cllr Heywood issues highly critical submission as Network Rail prepares to start work on ‘regenerating’ Brixton Arches


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2018)

Facts:

July 2017: NR submitted CEMP to Lambeth

Aug 2017: Rachel Heywood's objection letter, referred to in the Buzz article

Sept 2017: NR submitted revised CEMP to Lambeth

Dec 2017: NR submits another revised CEMP to Lambeth

Dec 2017: NR's CEMP approved by Lambeth.

So, it looks like there were at least two rounds of revisions to the submitted CEMP before Lambeth approved it, both of those revisions subsequent to the objections submitted by Rachel Heywood (and others).

You can read the officer's report, which gives details of all objections, and responses to them, here:

https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onl...42_DET-OFFICER_DELEGATED_REGISTER-2018832.pdf

The approved CEMP is here:

https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onl...3E0BC72CBE0/pdf/17_03342_DET-CEMP-2017718.pdf

When I saw the stuff about dust masks, I thought, she's probably read something in the CEMP mentioning dust masks, a bog standard requirement within building sites, and interpreted that as indicating some kind of unusual threat or danger to the public. That seems to be the case; here is the response on that point in the report.

 


Is Network Rail yet to address environmental concerns brought up by objectors with little knowledge of normal construction procedures? No they are not. 

And by the way, if Rachel Heywood and Brixton Buzz are so worried about air quality, I wonder why they both supported the campaign to quash attempts to reduce motor traffic through Loughborough Junction. The primary and persistent danger to people's health as far as air quality is concerned comes from motor traffic, not building sites.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

teuchter - please refrain from referring to or referencing Brixton Buzz in any way at all from now on. It's become very apparent that it's become your proxy way of attacking me for many months and I believe that it is proving detrimental to both these boards and, more recently, the arches campaign. If you wish to have any discussion about this decision, feel free to contact the other mods. No discussion about the decision is permitted in this thread but you are of course, free to discuss any aspects of the arches envelopment.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2018)

Jesus wept.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2018)

And as for the idea that there's something exceptional about this site or the proposed works:

It's just a refit of some railway arches along with some structural repairs. There are literally thousands of such arches across London. They are constantly being refitted and railway viaducts are constantly having repairs done on them. Yes it's in a town centre location. There is nothing unusual about building work going on in a town centre location. It happens all the time. London could not function if there were never to be any building work in town centre locations. There is inevitably disruption and there are well practiced ways of mitigating it. Yes there is a working railway station above. So what? There's nothing unusual about building work going on around functioning railway stations. Anyone who thinks there's something fundamentally dangerous about this had better not look into what's been going on at London Bridge for the past few years, for example. This project is completely trivial, on a technical level, compared to the many major railway infrastructure works going on around London and the country.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Did NR actually state at some point that it would be *unsafe* to do the works in anything other than a full possession of all units? I thought their argument was that doing it in one would be cheaper and quicker.
> 
> Earlier in the campaign some people were asking for the works to be phased so as to limit the impact on businesses. Was this because they were unaware of these terrible safety concerns that have only now apparently come to light?



Not the point I was making. 

My point was NR said they needed full vacant possession to do this project.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2018)

teuchter said:


> If Lambeth, or Network Rail, present misinformation, or wild speculation as fact, they should be criticised.
> 
> So should Buzz.



My point was that the Council and NR have well funded communications staff who have the resources to rebut what is in Brixton Buzz. An online mag run on a shoestring. 

If that hasnt succeeded then the question is why not.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> My point was NR said they needed full vacant possession to do this project.


Ok. And they've failed to get it. So they'll have to do a slightly different project from the one they wanted to do. But what's the relevance of this point to where we are now, and the options for what happens next?

Regarding your other post, maybe you will see the irony in the fact that I'm now not allowed to answer your question.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 6, 2018)

Meanwhile the Herne Hill work continues apace. I have not noticed it being particularly disruptive.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Not the point I was making.
> 
> My point was NR said they needed full vacant possession to do this project.


Funnily enough, Network Rail started responding to some of the points raised in the Buzz article but have remained completely quiet after being asked this: 


> Could you explain why it was stated that ALL the tenants had to be booted out for this refurbishment to go ahead, yet somehow the bookies and the pawnbrokers were allowed to stay and keep on trading?
> 
> There was huge local opposition to the wholesale forced eviction of the local traders, but you went ahead and threw them out anyway. So it’s clear the work could have gone ahead without kicking everyone out.


Yet earlier, they'd come up with this remarkable claim: 


> William Hill and the pawnbrokers have never been part of this scheme.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 6, 2018)

Because they have a very different lease agreement - I thought that was covered a few years ago on here?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Because they have a very different lease agreement - I thought that was covered a few years ago on here?


That wasn't made clear at the start, just like the situation with Antic's bar. Traders were told that they needed vacant possession of the arches for the refurbishment work to take place. Only did it_ later_ emerge that there were these 'exceptions' which then completely undermined Network Rail's assertion that vacant possession was required for the work to be done. Hence the anger from traders being thrown out.

And let's not forget that NR and Lambeth's PR quietly colluded to shut down local opposition. No wonder people don't trust them.

And here's NR's own words explaining why the arches all had to be vacated (before it  turned out that they couldn't kick out the bookies)



> Having carefully reviewed the options available to us, *we do not beleive that phasing the work is a safe, practical or financially viable option* given the significant disruption that would be caused to those traders who choose to remain. Network Rail’s first priority is the safety of the railway and those who use it.
> 
> Phasing of the scheme would result in a longer process, cause more disruption and be significantly more expensive and that will affect the levels of compensation that we are able to offer tenants who want to return to the arches as well as those who decide to take the opportunity to leave.


Save Brixton Arches: Network Rail and Lambeth keep traders in the dark about their plans

And their original statement: 



> *FAQ3 What will happen to the existing businesses?*
> 
> The *existing businesses will need to vacate their premises in late 2015*. We have commenced individual consultation with our tenants to give them an understanding of how these plans will affect them and the support we will provide through the process.


As local outrage grows, Network Rail issues a statement on the Brixton Arches Refurbishment


----------



## alcopop (Feb 6, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Because they have a very different lease agreement - I thought that was covered a few years ago on here?


My understanding was that the majority of NR leases were cheap but offered no security. The pawnbrokers probably paid more but couldn’t get thrown out on their ear.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2018)

During this whole sad saga NR were insisting that the project needed vacant possession of all the aches. They were confident they could get this.

During the planning application they said the same. Suggestions that they do the project more gradually. Without disrupting the business community so much were rejected.

I remember one reason given by them that it was a health and safety issue. They were very concerned about the passengers on the the trains. They absolutely needed vacant possession to strip out and look at the structure.

I really don't see what the argument here is.

This was NR line.

NR were cocky about getting vacant possession. Either they didn't do there legal homework or they thought they could persuade tenants to go.

That plan failed. Some tenants like the carpet shop have also driven NR to a stalemate. NR hasn't been able to bully them out. All credit to those shopkeepers who took on NR.

NR misjudged the situation.

They are to blame for this part of Brixton being blighted.

It's caused serious financial difficulties for other business on Brixton Station road. An increase of ASB. I know as it's come up at meetings about the Rec.The fall out of NR flawed regeneration plans has had serious consequences for the local business community. Which the Council have had to deal with. Such as reducing business rates on the shops it owns beneath the Rec.

NR are the villians here.

Get a reality check here. Whatever the rights or wrongs of the arches campaign it's NR who are to be blamed for the dire state of Brixton Station road now.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2018)

Another thing if we're on the subject of misguided campaigning then look at the present Labour group.

The whole thrust of the Nu Labour Council policy was that business/ residents and Council could "Co produce" a regeneration plan for the Brixton Station road area. I know I attended the meetings. The "Brixton Central Master plan". When Cllr Jack Hopkins was telling local residents to turn up to meetings or lose out on regeneration benefits.

The New Labour Council also still think they can persuade big business to do "social capitalism". Marry social justice with profit.

I listened to a Cllr going on about how he had been visiting business trying this recently. 

Council see Pop as a model that they can persuade big business to do.

The Brixton masterplan ran aground permanently when NR went there own way.

If criticism of campaigns is discussion then imo the New Labour "Social Capitalism" model has failed. It's naive. 

Its not how business works.


----------



## Carpet man (Mar 17, 2018)

Budget Carpets last day of trading is 3 Weeks today ( Saturday 7th April ) after 28 years of trading ! Thank you to everyone on Urban , Buzz and all the fantastic people who helped with the Arches campaign you’ve been amazing


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2018)

Carpet man said:


> Budget Carpets last day of trading is 3 Weeks today ( Saturday 7th April ) after 28 years of trading ! Thank you to everyone on Urban , Buzz and all the fantastic people who helped with the Arches campaign you’ve been amazing


Really sorry to see you guys leaving - but well done for putting up such a fight. 

I'm guessing that the bookies and pawn shop are staying?


----------



## Carpet man (Mar 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Really sorry to see you guys leaving - but well done for putting up such a fight.
> 
> I'm guessing that the bookies and pawn shop are staying?


Yes they can work around them strangely enough , we don’t want to go


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

They put up a great fight, and it's truly sad to see them leaving
Save Brixton Arches – final statement released as the remaining traders leave on Saturday, 7th Apr


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2018)

A disaster for the area.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2018)

According to this Kricket are opening in one of the units...
Kricket are returning to Brixton opening up a permanent restaurant under the arches on Atlantic Road | Latest news | Gastroblog | Hot Dinners


----------



## colacubes (Apr 5, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> According to this Kricket are opening in one of the units...
> Kricket are returning to Brixton opening up a permanent restaurant under the arches on Atlantic Road | Latest news | Gastroblog | Hot Dinners



They're not in one of those. They're going in further up where Brindisa was.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2018)

colacubes said:


> They're not in one of those. They're going in further up where Brindisa was.



Ah ok, I know you


----------



## colacubes (Apr 5, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Ah ok, I know you



I imagine Network Rail will move on to those arches at a later date and do the same however. Although I imagine the likes of Kricket will probably (if they have any sense) sort their leases so they're not affected in the same way the bookies and the pawn shop seem to have on those arches currently affected.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2018)

editor said:


> They put up a great fight, and it's truly sad to see them leaving
> Save Brixton Arches – final statement released as the remaining traders leave on Saturday, 7th Apr



Read this on Save Brixton Arches FB today. Noticed Cllr Rachel put some heartfelt comments on Brixton arches. Her solid support for the arches campaign sets her apart from her Labour colleagues and is one reason why she should be re elected as Independent Labour Cllr at May election.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2018)

Sad scenes 













In photos: Goodbye to Brixton’s Budget Carpets


----------



## teuchter (May 8, 2018)

Noticed this on the hoardings today.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> According to this Kricket are opening in one of the units...
> Kricket are returning to Brixton opening up a permanent restaurant under the arches on Atlantic Road | Latest news | Gastroblog | Hot Dinners


They're run by two well-funded entrepreneurs with big expansion plans: 


> Campbell founded Kricket with his college friend Will Bowlby after spending three years as an associate in transaction services at Deloitte. Initially he planned to open a cocktail bar, building on his experience creating an events business at university. "By the third year, we'd built a pretty solid promoting and events business that turned over six figures," Campbell says.





> I'd like to build our brand a bit more, make it more valuable first. The plan is to do four or five in key locations around London, Brixton, East London, Soho, West London, maybe Bermondsey, and keep them not too big. We want to keep the quality, not overdo it.
> 
> "From people we've spoken to, I think Kricket could really work in cities outside the U.K., like Melbourne for example, San Francisco. A lot of these places really haven’t pushed the boundaries with Indian food."


Kricket Brixton Hits Indian Food Out of the Shipping Container


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 9, 2018)

There are now four Kricket companies, with three of these being set up recently.

The interesting one is the original, Kricket Ltd set up in 2014. In August 2016 a company called White Rabbit Projects LLP became a 50% shareholder in the company. White Rabbit is an investment fund for catering start ups.

One of its directors is Chris Miller, whilst the other two are Camelart (registered in the British Virgin Islands) and K&K (registered in Switzerland).

The shareholders are Andrey Verezskiy, a Ukrainian registered in the British Virgin islands, and Klaus Koffler.

ETA: this piece doesn't really explore the background of this local Brixton business.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> There are now four Kricket companies, with three of these being set up recently.
> 
> The interesting one is the original, Kricket Ltd set up in 2014. In August 2016 a company called White Rabbit Projects LLP became a 50% shareholder in the company. White Rabbit is an investment fund for catering start ups.
> 
> ...


Good digging. How the fuck does a well-funded, well-connected, offshore registered company get invited into Pop Brixton which is constantly trumpeting their local start up credentials?

Still, I can see how they'll be a perfect fit for the Nu-Brixton Arches.


----------



## alex_ (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Good digging. How the fuck does a well-funded, well-connected, offshore registered company get invited into Pop Brixton which is constantly trumpeting their local start up credentials?
> 
> Still, I can see how they'll be a perfect fit for the Nu-Brixton Arches.



Possibly because pop were trying to get some safe bets from a revenue perspective in the door, somewhat counter to their stated objectives.

I suspect the foreign domicile business is standard with certain forms of ownership.

Alex


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I suspect the foreign domicile business is standard with certain forms of ownership.


Does that make it OK then? Do you think Pop Brixton should have been welcoming in offshore registered businesses given its supposed 'community' focus on local start ups?


----------



## snowy_again (May 9, 2018)

So  they started (and got to pop in 2014 as a two person company) and then expanded using investment funds and are now moving into Brindisa?


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> So  they started (and got to pop in 2014 as a two person company) and then expanded using investment funds and are now moving into Brindisa?


Worse than Hitler.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> So  they started (and got to pop in 2014 as a two person company) and then expanded using investment funds and are now moving into Brindisa?


As far as I can see they have no previous association with Brixton and some may suggest that their upmarket connections runs somewhat contrary to the spirit of what Pop was supposed to be.

How do you feel about offshore registered, investment fund-backed companies moving into the arches? Is that what you want to see more of in Brixton?


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 9, 2018)

The original company wasn't off-shore was it? I thought they came in when the business wanted funding to expand. Not unusual in the hospitality industry.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> The original company wasn't off-shore was it? I thought they came in when the business wanted funding to expand. Not unusual in the hospitality industry.


I never thought I'd see the day when investment-fund backed Brixton businesses registered in tax havens are just shrugged off as how things are on these boards. 

Why should we feel grateful for these businesses coming to Brixton when they're doing all they can to avoid paying their fare share of tax?


----------



## alcopop (May 9, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> So  they started (and got to pop in 2014 as a two person company) and then expanded using investment funds and are now moving into Brindisa?


A local success story. Congratulations!


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alcopop said:


> A local success story. Congratulations!


So you're all for offshore registered, tax-swerving, investment fund-backed companies moving into the arches? Why should that be celebrated?


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2018)

Are we also to comdemn other businesses in Brixton whose parents companies have a record of engaging in dastarly schemes to avoid paying tax, or only those ones who locate themselves inside Pop Brixton or in the arches?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

T & P said:


> Are we also to comdemn other businesses in Brixton whose parents companies have a record of engaging in dastarly schemes to avoid paying tax, or only those ones who locate themselves inside Pop Brixton or in the arches?


Difference is that Pop was gifted *rent free* to supposedly give an opportunity to local start ups in the communiuty, not provide a cheap base for well heeled, well connected concerns with no connections to the area to build their offshore, tax-swerving empires. Do you condemn them or not?


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Difference is that Pop was gifted *rent free* to supposedly give an opportunity to local start ups in the communiuty, not provide a cheap base for well heeled, well connected concerns with no connections to the area to build their offshore, tax-swerving empires. Do you condemn them or not?


So if the issue is free rent, no objection to them moving into the arches then?

Regarding your other question, whenever an 'empire' like the one you describe in your post above moves to Pop Brixton I'll be the first one to raise my eyebrows.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

T & P said:


> So if the issue is free rent, no objection to them moving into the arches then?
> 
> Regarding your other question, whenever an 'empire' like the one you describe in your post above moves to Pop Brixton I'll be the first one to raise my eyebrows.


So you won't say whether you condemn offshore registered, tax-swerving, investment fund-backed companies moving into Brixton or not?


----------



## alcopop (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> So you're all for offshore registered, tax-swerving, investment fund-backed companies moving into the arches? Why should that be celebrated?


So they have moved out of pop?
So you should be happy?


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 9, 2018)

From memory one of them lived in Brixton when they set up. I’m not into tax avoiding, off shore companies at all but that wasn’t who over into Pop as a start up. Restaurants are hugely risky businesses and I imagine there aren’t that many options to find backers to expand


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> So you won't say whether you condemn offshore registered, tax-swerving, investment fund-backed companies moving into Brixton or not?


I condemn ALL businesses who engage in any kind of tax avoidance scheme, both those moving into Brixton or those already operating in Brixton.

Do you agree with that statement?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

T & P said:


> I condemn ALL businesses who engage in any kind of tax avoidance scheme, both those moving into Brixton or those already operating in Brixton.
> 
> Do you agree with that statement?


I can see you think you've got some killer argument ready to unleash here, so let's have it. Yes, I condemn any cunts using off-shore tax avoidance schemes, and they're even more cunty when they've been gifted what was supposedly community space to make their cash.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alcopop said:


> So they have moved out of pop?
> So you should be happy?


Do you condemn their financial practices?


----------



## alcopop (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Do you condemn their financial practices?


As far as I can see from here it’s their investors who are based offshore not the original company 

You need to be more specific about the “financial practices” you are inviting me to condemn


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alcopop said:


> As far as I can see from here it’s their investors who are based offshore not the original company
> 
> You need to be more specific about the “financial practices” you are inviting me to condemn


Are you OK with new Brixton businesses being funded by offshore, tax-swerving investors?


----------



## alcopop (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Are you OK with new Brixton businesses being funded by offshore, tax-swerving investors?


Off shore just means not based in uk

I would like to assume you have some knowledge that they are “tax swerving” but I know you haven’t done any kind of research. 

You’re having another spittle-flecked rant


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Off shore just means not based in uk
> 
> I would like to assume you have some knowledge that they are “tax swerving” but I know you haven’t done any kind of research.
> 
> You’re having another spittle-flecked rant


Did you not read what was posted earlier? One of their investors is registered in the British Virgin Islands. Now what is that famous for? And why would they choose to register the company there? Any ideas?

Oh and keep up the 'spittle flecked' abuse and you'll be out of this thread.


----------



## alcopop (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Did you not read what was posted earlier? One of their investors is registered in the British Virgin Islands. Now what is that famous for? And why would they choose to register the company there? Any ideas?
> 
> Oh and keep up the 'spittle flecked' abuse and you'll be out of this thread.



I don’t think you know enough about international tax law to have an opinion on it

And I’m sure I don’t so I will leave you and your ignorance in peace.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I don’t think you know enough about international tax law to have an opinion on it
> 
> And I’m sure I don’t so I will leave you and your ignorance in peace.


Nice swerve there. I'm sure no one noticed.


----------



## snowy_again (May 9, 2018)

It feels like groundhog day where something connected to pop is being critiqued solely because they have a connection to pop.

From looking at Companies House, Kricket Soho and Kricket Ltd etc have the same three (seemingly UK based and domiciled) Directors. The ones who get mentioned in press releases about Kricket.  They appear to set up a company per restaurant; much like the lovely Antic.  No idea whether they got a rent free period - as pop was based on a mix of subsidised, rent free and commercial levels wasn't it?

I think Ed's upset at a separate company (white rabbit) that one (and only 1) of the 3 kricket directors has set up with two other people / entities unconnected to Kricket. It's registered at Companies House in the UK (compliance and regulatory systems of the FCA etc.). The "Swiss" K&K tricky mentions appears to be this lot: Kofler & Kompanie - Imprint which is a Euro food events company. That website should give Ed enough to spaff over for a while!


----------



## alex_ (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Does that make it OK then? Do you think Pop Brixton should have been welcoming in offshore registered businesses given its supposed 'community' focus on local start ups?



I can understand why they wanted a blend of lower risk well funded businesses and higher risk ones.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Are you OK with new Brixton businesses being funded by offshore, tax-swerving investors?



Are you saying that no Brixton business should have Caribbean based investors ?

Alex


----------



## alcopop (May 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Are you saying that no Brixton business should have Caribbean based investors ?
> 
> Alex


Yes he is saying that.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Are you saying that no Brixton business should have Caribbean based investors ?
> 
> Alex


That's quite a beautiful twist. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I can understand why they wanted a blend of lower risk well funded businesses and higher risk ones.


Where did they state that?


----------



## alex_ (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Where did they state that?



I wouldn’t have through they did, but I’d imagine a landlord with a stated intent of taking on higher risk business would want some lower risk ones to manage the overall risk profile.

Alex


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I wouldn’t have through they did, but I’d imagine a landlord with a stated intent of taking on higher risk business would want some lower risk ones to manage the overall risk profile.
> 
> Alex


So you made it up.

I would have thought that a rent-free 'community-based' prime site selling itself on providing an opportunity for locals to try out their business start-ups would be _all about_ giving people a chance. Otherwise it's a straightforward business park with no  community credentials.

Oh, wait. That's what it is.


----------



## Ms T (May 9, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> From memory one of them lived in Brixton when they set up. I’m not into tax avoiding, off shore companies at all but that wasn’t who over into Pop as a start up. Restaurants are hugely risky businesses and I imagine there aren’t that many options to find backers to expand



^^ This.  Restaurants are closing all over the place at the moment.  Brindisa weren't successful in that spot.  Calcutta Street closed down (that location on Coldharbour Lane also seems a bit doomed).


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> I can see you think you've got some killer argument ready to unleash here, so let's have it. Yes, I condemn any cunts using off-shore tax avoidance schemes, and they're even more cunty when they've been gifted what was supposedly community space to make their cash.


I condemn any businesses that engage in tax avoidance schemes. How those schemes are achieved makes little difference to the moral bankruptcy of the act itself. The end result is the same.

The premises where the business in question is based might be an aggravating factor, but certainly a small one within the context of the bigger picture, and tax-dodging companies operating out of rented premises are not any less objectionable because of it.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

T & P said:


> I condemn any businesses that engage in tax avoidance schemes. How those schemes are achieved makes little difference to the moral bankruptcy of the act itself. The end result is the same.
> 
> The premises where the business in question is based might be an aggravating factor, but certainly a small one within the context of the bigger picture, and tax-dodging companies operating out of rented premises are not any less objectionable because of it.


On that we can more or less agree then.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 9, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> It feels like groundhog day where something
> From looking at Companies House, Kricket Soho and Kricket Ltd etc have the same three (seemingly UK based and domiciled) Directors. The ones who get mentioned in press releases about Kricket.  They appear to set up a company per restaurant; much like the lovely Antic.
> 
> Setting up a company Per venture would be common, means if one venue goes tits up the others don’t go with it


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Ms T said:


> ^^ This.  Restaurants are closing all over the place at the moment.  Brindisa weren't successful in that spot.  Calcutta Street closed down (that location on Coldharbour Lane also seems a bit doomed).


If the only way they can stay open is to be funded by offshore investment investors, fuck them. It's not if Brixton _needs_ endless on-trend, cocktail dispensing restaurants for those with ample cash to spend.


----------



## alex_ (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> So you made it up.



I prefaced it with “possibly”, I’m not sure how I could have made it clearer that I was presenting a hypothesis rather than a fact.

Alex


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2018)

We all agree the Dogstar and Effra Social are to be 'condemned' on account of their tax dodging parent company then.


----------



## alcopop (May 10, 2018)

teuchter said:


> We all agree the Dogstar and Effra Social are to be 'condemned' on account of their tax dodging parent company then.


Can we also “condemn” them for not paying London living wage?


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

I'm really not sure why petty arseholes think I have any inclination to defend businesses in Brixton that I may be asked to work for occasionally. I'm sure most people have worked for companies with less than perfect work practices, but trying to use that to score personal points against me really is cowardly and pathetic conduct.


----------



## teuchter (May 10, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Can we also “condemn” them for not paying London living wage?


Condemn them with the strongest disinclination to defend that you can muster.


----------



## aka (May 10, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> It feels like groundhog day where something connected to pop is being critiqued solely because they have a connection to pop.
> 
> From looking at Companies House, Kricket Soho and Kricket Ltd etc have the same three (seemingly UK based and domiciled) Directors. The ones who get mentioned in press releases about Kricket.  They appear to set up a company per restaurant; much like the lovely Antic.  snip


one per restaurant, pub, property, film, etc. is standard practice pretty much - then one failure doesn't bring the whole edifice down.


----------



## snowy_again (May 10, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Condemn them with the strongest disinclination to defend that you can muster.



So this gets modded but ageist abuse of @teutcher about telegraphs doesn't? And yes, you'll tell me to take it to the mod boards.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> So this gets modded but ageist abuse of @teutcher about telegraphs doesn't? And yes, you'll tell me to take it to the mod boards.


Sorry, was anything reported?  I didn't see anything because I don't read every single post. And who/what is 'telegraphs'? And yes, take it to the mods' forum. I'm fucked off with this shitty personal stuff trashing the Brixton forum.


----------



## aka (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Sorry, was anything reported?  I didn't see anything because I don't read every single post. And who/what is 'telegraphs'? And yes, take it to the mods' forum. I'm fucked off with this shitty personal stuff trashing the Brixton forum.


lol - it was a gag - I've no remote clue how old teuchter is  (I did neglect to tag 'em the first time) *takes wordplay back to Faceache*


----------



## teuchter (May 10, 2018)

I expect to be receiving my telegram from HMQ very soon.


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2018)

Given the discussion here on start ups getting funding from shady investment companies based in offshore banking and part owned by Ukrainiann Oligarch can all posters agree capitalism is shit.

None of this surprising to me. Getting away from Ed this is example that this way of doing business is normal accepted practice in the kind of society we live.

It often strikes me one of the reasons Im not keen on Pop is that it props up the myth/ fantasy of capitalist ideology that entrepreneuralism is a good thing. People pulling themselves up by there bootstraps is how society works. This if course is bollox.

I'm not having a go at this foodie business. Just pointing out that even in smallish business like this one can see how modern capitalism operates.

Its been normalised that is how the system works.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 2, 2018)

Saw this today
Small firms face 'extermination' due to Network Rail asset sale


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Saw this today
> Small firms face 'extermination' due to Network Rail asset sale


The Big Issue has the same story - with rents. Pretty amazing. You would think there would be some sort of regulation on rent increases.
Save the arches: Clapham North MOT faces closure after almost 60 years


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2018)

This was in the Standard yesterday. Seems like Network Rail are about as efficient raising capital from their arches as they are introducing the new timetables


----------



## alex_ (Jul 18, 2018)

CH1 said:


> This was in the Standard yesterday. Seems like Network Rail are about as efficient raising capital from their arches as they are introducing the new timetables
> View attachment 141537



Surely the issue is that they are trying to be too efficient at raising capital ?

Alex


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Surely the issue is that they are trying to be too efficient at raising capital ?
> 
> Alex


Not so efficient if they lose all their bidders.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Surely the issue is that they are trying to be too efficient at raising capital ?
> 
> Alex


Of that previous potential backers pulled away as the negative reputational impact was perceived as outweighing the forecast income?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Not so efficient if they lose all their bidders.



There are some proper scumbags left on the list, and privately owned companies probably have less reputational issues.

Alex


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2018)

Selling off arches was Osbourne idea when he was Chancellor.

NR weren't pleased. Big projects like Kings Cross had shown NR potential of arches in some areas. 

NR never wanted to do this.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> This was in the Standard yesterday. Seems like Network Rail are about as efficient raising capital from their arches as they are introducing the new timetables
> View attachment 141537



Don't quite understand last paragraph of article. NR actions in Brixton. ( and Loughborough Junction tenants are under threat) shows they don't care about SMEs.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Don't quite understand last paragraph of article. NR actions in Brixton. ( and Loughborough Junction tenants are under threat) shows they don't care about SMEs.



The last sentence is comment from the writer, pointing out that sme’s create 2/3 jobs and so having lots of small units available for cheap is probably very good value from a economic perspective.

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Don't quite understand last paragraph of article. NR actions in Brixton. ( and Loughborough Junction tenants are under threat) shows they don't care about SMEs.


To me it reads that the Standard's business editor thinks small businesses should be protected - not least taking into account that they were renting from a publicly owned body.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 22, 2018)

UK railway arches, the last bastion of publicly owned commercial space, engines of small business, about to be killed by privatization


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 26, 2018)

I see that some of the vacant Arches are being marketed by Brixton Pillars , am I missing something ? Who are they ?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 26, 2018)

Lambeth Boy said:


> I see that some of the vacant Arches are being marketed by Brixton Pillars , am I missing something ? Who are they ?



PR puff from NR.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 26, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> PR puff from NR.


On the Grant Mills Wood website some of the Arches are being marketed for £70,000 to £115,000 per annum ! What independent retailer could afford that unless Mummy is on Dragons Den


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 26, 2018)

https://gmw.agentsinsight.com/uploa.../files/865/BrixtonPillarsBrixton-Brochure.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Sep 26, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> https://gmw.agentsinsight.com/uploa.../files/865/BrixtonPillarsBrixton-Brochure.pdf


Bit much. Seems there's a formerly missing here - PROMINENTLY LOCATED WITHIN A VIBRANT RETAIL AND


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Bit much. Seems there's a formerly missing here - PROMINENTLY LOCATED WITHIN A VIBRANT RETAIL AND


What the fuck is a pic of the Brixton Pound cafe doing in their vibrant blurb? Places like that couldn't exist if Network Rail were renting them the property.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2018)

editor said:


> What the fuck is a pic of the Brixton Pound cafe doing in their vibrant blurb? Places like that couldn't exist if Network Rail were renting them the property.




Had another look at Brochure and ur right that is photo of Brixton pound cafe. 

There is also photo of Windrush Square ( built with public funding).

Brochure is very annoying. NR didn't care about local community. Yet are using it to promote their scheme. Which was opposed by large number of people in local community.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 27, 2018)

I assume it's the estate agent and not NR who made the leaflet. Estate agents being estate agents etc.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Had another look at Brochure and ur right that is photo of Brixton pound cafe.


I hate the way all the 'iconic' artwork around Brixton just feeds into the gentrification frenzy.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Oct 9, 2018)

2 years ago this Month most of the Traders that we’re promised a return vacated their Arches so they could be refurbished on a 34 week  plan , 104 Weeks later they’re still empty !! Don’t tell me NR we’re telling porkies ?


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Oct 15, 2018)

:-D said:


> Have just been told by my landlords, Network Rail, that they have plans to redevelop the Arches we rent, and that we dont figure in their new shiny plans. It's not just us, it's every arch along Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road, from Brixton Road to Poes Road.
> 
> Everyone to be Served Notice by "springtime 2015"
> 
> ...


Well part of your prophecy has come true, we now have a Pret


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Well part of your prophecy has come true, we now have a Pret


The old Arch that was the  newsagents ( Ashoks ) in Station Road is up at £115,000 + vat p.a !!! 
Who else but a ‘ Pret type ‘ business could afford that ?
It’s a deliberate ploy to cleanse the area nothing else !!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 15, 2018)

soon brixton will be indistinguishable from everywhere else.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2018)

I notice that Network Rail (or whoever the fuck owns the arches now) haven't been arsed to update the public, with the outdated July poster being the only one on view.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 21, 2018)

There was an article in the September/October issue of Rail - the trade railway magazine about this whole arch privatisation project. Unfortunately it does not seem to be available online. Here is a scan/ Hope it's readable.
 
 

The arches shown here are the ones at Elephant and Castle.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Nov 23, 2018)

I wonder if the new owner has to honour the offer to return some of the original Traders ? I can’t imagine new trendy restaurants being keen setting up next to someone selling wigs or fruit & veg especially if they’re paying ‘Nu-Brixton ‘ rents of £100k plus


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2018)

Festive greetings from Network Rail and Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2019)

Update: Brixton Arches update, Jan 2018 – when will the businesses return?

The new ones are looking very shiny


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 9, 2019)

Are the any of the old traders able to return? have they all been priced out? (apart from the loan shop that is whose continued presence doesn't cheer me at all.)

Sad to see this one is 'TO LET'


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jan 10, 2019)

At £70- £100 k + vat + rates for a single Arch I wonder who could afford one ? That’s a lot of smashed avocado on toast to sell every week


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Update: Brixton Arches update, Jan 2018 – when will the businesses return?
> 
> The new ones are looking very shiny


isn't this the one by the traffic lights intersection of Coldharbour Lane? were they moved out by Network Rail as part of the redevelopment as well?


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> isn't this the one by the traffic lights intersection of Coldharbour Lane? were they moved out by Network Rail as part of the redevelopment as well?


I'm not sure if they left or were pushed out but I'm guessing that's how the other refurbished units are going to look.


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 10, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm not sure if they left or were pushed out but I'm guessing that's how the other refurbished units are going to look.


thh I can't remember who was there before the refurb


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> thh I can't remember who was there before the refurb










> This shop on the corner of Atlantic Road and Coldharbour Lane had a lot of names. It was – all at once – the Afro Hair & Beauty Products Cash & Carry, Global Fashions London and Continental Cosmetic Centre.
> 
> It would later become Misse’s Hair Nail and Beauty Studio, Granada Cabs and Fab Food.



Brixton 15 Years Ago: Coldharbour Lane, Atlantic Road, Ritzy and a huge can of baked beans, July 2002


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 10, 2019)

Dogstar are taking an arch aren't they...


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Dogstar are taking an arch aren't they...


Eh? You mean Eckovision, right? That's owned by Antic, who also own the Dogstar.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 10, 2019)

ah, yes I mean Antic.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> ah, yes I mean Antic.


They've had an arch there for quite a few years now. When they were open they sold beers in those extra sneaky 2/3rds of a pint glasses.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 10, 2019)

And because the previous place had a later licence and was nicking their punters...


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> And because the previous place had a later licence and was nicking their punters...


I would have thought there was more than enough punters in 'drinking destination' nu-Brixton to go around these days.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

This Tuesday will be the 4th anniversary of Network Rail  giving notice to all the family owned businesses in the Arches including A&C deli , Mash brothers fishmongers etc 
What a stitch up !


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 21, 2019)

been hearing some astounding figures for the new leases, I think the sealed bids were opened today (may be unsubstantiated gossip) A & C went for £70K, Lambeth Boy would you know more?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> been hearing some astounding figures for the new leases, I think the sealed bids were opened today (may be unsubstantiated gossip) A & C went for £70K, Lambeth Boy would you know more?


Just as everyone suspected. A complete stitch up.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Feb 21, 2019)

23 Atlantic Road ( the old Baron menswear ) is up at £100 k p.a plus vat plus Lambeth rates & the dreaded contribution to Bid so no change out of 3 grand a week ! The previous rent was £18k p.a no wonder they forced him out as well as the others Traders ( obviously not William Hill or H.T Pawnbrokers as that would be immoral !!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2019)

Are they having a laugh? Have they not be following what’s happening on the High Street? Or noticed that no one has rented the units in Herne Hill because of the high rents?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Are they having a laugh? Have they not be following what’s happening on the High Street? Or noticed that no one has rented the units in Herne Hill because of the high rents?


When Ms Peck's seat comes up for re-election (if she doesn't try to bend the rules) - someone ought to bring this shit up.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Are they having a laugh? Have they not be following what’s happening on the High Street? Or noticed that no one has rented the units in Herne Hill because of the high rents?


Ah yes, but Brixton is smack bang on trend and filling up with retail therapy gorging nu-residents, so it's not hard to imagine the kind of godawful businesses that are going to slither into those units.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Feb 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Ah yes, but Brixton is smack bang on trend and filling up with retail therapy gorging nu-residents, so it's not hard to imagine the kind of godawful businesses that are going to slither into those units.


All Traders including the few returning ones will sign a new 14 year lease which is outside the Landlord and tenant act 1954 so in effect it’s a relatively short term tenancy ! Why didn’t NR ‘ freeze ‘ the existing leases on the existing tenants ? They couldn’t hike the rents up that’s why ?


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 23, 2019)

Lambeth Boy said:


> 23 Atlantic Road ( the old Baron menswear ) is up at £100 k p.a plus vat plus Lambeth rates & the dreaded contribution to Bid so no change out of 3 grand a week ! The previous rent was £18k p.a



So: a five-fold rent increase at a stroke. Just blatant.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2019)

Lambeth Boy said:


> 23 Atlantic Road ( the old Baron menswear ) is up at £100 k p.a plus vat plus Lambeth rates & the dreaded contribution to Bid so no change out of 3 grand a week ! The previous rent was £18k p.a no wonder they forced him out as well as the others Traders ( obviously not William Hill or H.T Pawnbrokers as that would be immoral !!


Have you got a link for that?


----------



## Axeman (Feb 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Just as everyone suspected. A complete stitch up.


----------



## Axeman (Feb 23, 2019)

This is the actual figures posted on brixtonpillars.com


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2019)

I wish this were true: "Brixton Pillars are situated beneath Brixton overground station, fronting Atlantic Road and Brixton Station Road, bounded by Brixton Road to the West and Pope’s Road to the East."
(from the Brixton Pillars site).

Brixton people have been campaigning since the early 1980s for Overground platforms at Brixton Southern Region station. Where are they? Instead we have arches at £100k+.

I am no Marxist - but these property speculators could do with sending to the gulag.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Feb 24, 2019)

Arch 580 is the old Brixton Tools at £54 k p.a (£1,038 per per week plus vat + rates etc ) !!
Arch 574 was Ashoks ( old convenience store on Station Road ) at £115 k + , + 
Arch 607 ( the Baron on Atlantic Rd ) at £100 k p.a 
What and local start up businesses will be able to afford these ?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ricbake (Feb 24, 2019)

Our story – Brixton Pillars
They are asking for in excess of £75 per square foot except beside Brixton Road which gets an eye watering £90 /sq ft.

These are top of the scale prices


----------



## ricbake (Feb 24, 2019)

As workshops they have a Business Rates value of £130 per square metre
As retail premises the rateable value is calculated at up to £900 per square metre....

Arch 585 - Unit number 1 will pay about £24,000 a year in business rates


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2019)

ricbake said:


> As workshops they have a Business Rates value of £130 per square metre
> As retail premises the rateable value is calculated at up to £900 per square metre....
> 
> Arch 585 - Unit number 1 will pay about £24,000 a year in business rates


Will this impact further down the line eventually? I mean the so far unmodernised arches at Loughborough Junction. Or is it contingent on redevelopment into bistros?

How about this new and imaginative use for an arch. I only discovered about it yesterday when I was approached by someone filming my house (apparently the Rock Climbing Centre is immediately behind me on his SatNav).
Contact — BlocFit

Wonder what the business rates are on a Rock Climbing Centre in an arch in the heretofore car repair zone?


----------



## ricbake (Feb 24, 2019)

Find a property 

For 2018/19 the multiplier is *49.3 pence* and the small business rate multiplier is *48.0 pence*.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 13, 2019)

Looks like two of the former tennants  are returning, and the arches do look very nice.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Looks like two of the former tennants  are returning, and the arches do look very nice.


"Nice" as in bland, generic and with the new sky-high pricing, likely to provide a home for bland, generic shopfronts for incoming pricey shops?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

This was posted on Facebook so I cant vouch for its accuracy. Can anyone confirm?



> The arches on Station Road are starting to emerge from behind the hoardings, with the very welcome sight of familiar names on the windows. It looks like some could be open in a matter of weeks. But when they do open we must support them with our custom. The rents are huge, and I'm reliably informed that — like with the indoor market — businesses are being charged a percentage of *turnover* on top of the high rent; the figure I've been told is 8%. That's not a percentage of profit, but of turnover. Not only that, but the percentage is being *auctioned*, allowing the possibility of another business to come in offering to pay a higher percentage. This seems designed to exclude the sort of small, independent businesses which are part of the community. It's effectively a tax imposed by a private company. I can't believe it's legal, but it apparently is.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm pleased that O Talho (Portugese butcher and other foodstuffs) is coming back.

eatinbrixton reviewed it back in 2014 see Cinco Quinas


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 13, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are the any of the old traders able to return? have they all been priced out? (apart from the loan shop that is whose continued presence doesn't cheer me at all.)
> 
> Sad to see this one is 'TO LET'





editor said:


> This was posted on Facebook so I cant vouch for its accuracy. Can anyone confirm?


Don't believe it, you may be selling a high price item and working on small margin, 8% of turnover could mean you are selling at a loss. Someone once said to me “Turnover is vanity, profit is sanity”


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> I'm pleased that O Talho (Portugese butcher and other foodstuffs) is coming back.
> 
> eatinbrixton reviewed it back in 2014 see Cinco Quinas


I do wonder how long they'll be able to hang about for. The cynic is me thinks that Network Rail elected to let some businesses back at a cheaper rent because it makes good PR in response to the community's opposition to the refurbishments.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 13, 2019)

editor said:


> "Nice" as in bland, generic and with the new sky-high pricing, likely to provide a home for bland, generic shopfronts for incoming pricey shops?


You say that but former tenants are returning


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Don't believe it, you may be selling a high price item and working on small margin, 8% of turnover could mean you are selling at a loss. Someone once said to me “Turnover is vanity, profit is sanity”


I asked for a source on FB and got this response: 



> One of the proprietors on Station Rd. The owners of the indoor market are charging 7% of turnover, so it seems to be the fashionable way to suck the lifeblood from small businesses.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> You say that but former tenants are returning


See my post above. And yes "some" are returning, but a lot aren't.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 13, 2019)

editor said:


> I do wonder how long they'll be able to hang about for. The cynic is me thinks that Network Rail elected to let some businesses back at a cheaper rent because it makes good PR in response to the community's opposition to the refurbishments.


That’s a fair point and it wouldn’t surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Mar 13, 2019)

As I’ve posted before the returning tenants are on staged rent increases so theywill pay  full market rents like any other tenant new or old after 5 years , the start rents for them  are around 2 to 3 times what they had been paying when they vacated in 2016 . The Contractors didn’t even remove the vegetation growing above so it’s just a tosh over ! It’s all about the rent !!!


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 13, 2019)

Lambeth Boy said:


> As I’ve posted before the returning tenants are on staged rent increases so theywill pay  full market rents like any other tenant new or old after 5 years , the start rents for them  are around 2 to 3 times what they had been paying when they vacated in 2016 . The Contractors didn’t even remove the vegetation growing above so it’s just a tosh over ! It’s all about the rent !!!


Wow I was thinking exactly the same the thing, the buddleia trees are an eye soar, I was hoping they would take them out


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> You say that but former tenants are returning


Strange then that the overwhelming majority of these arches are available for rent:


----------



## mafalda (Mar 13, 2019)

looks like NR aren't finishing arches in line with planning conditions. All adopted planning drawings show the existing really nice polished mosaic tiling being cleaned and repaired. Looks to me like they've repaired and painted instead. Must have saved NR some cash I guess. When do you think they'll be pulling out the shrubbery as well, which also forms part of the planning documents.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Mar 13, 2019)

Jose’s old Arch ( A & C deli ) is ‘ cheap ‘ at £34,000 p.a for a Arch with A3 use but the new hipsters will be on the phone to Mummy & Daddy to dip into their trust fund when the bidding war starts


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2019)

Fuck's sake
Guess what business is replacing the A&C Deli in the Atlantic Road arches?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2019)

editor said:


> I asked for a source on FB and got this response:


The Elephant and Castle shopping centre did this - even more weighted to turnover I believe. A bit academic now as the place is winding down and nearing demolition.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Strange then that the overwhelming majority of these arches are available for rent:
> 
> View attachment 164378



There’s probably a bit of room here to be a little pedantic about the last statement.  ‘Overwhelming majority’ doesn’t quite add up.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2019)

madolesance said:


> There’s probably a bit of room here to be a little pedantic about the last statement.  ‘Overwhelming majority’ doesn’t quite add up.


I was just exaggerating for effect given that Network Rail was insisting that most of the traders were coming back, when in fact it's a minority.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 14, 2019)

editor said:


> I was just exaggerating for effect given that Network Rail was insisting that most of the traders were coming back, when in fact it's a minority.



There’s a lot of traders coming back. And good luck to them.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 14, 2019)

madolesance said:


> There’s probably a bit of room here to be a little pedantic about the last statement.  ‘Overwhelming majority’ doesn’t quite add up.



Looking at editor  post its 14 returning and 18 not. 

Looks to me like majority not coming back. 

How do you feel about NR permanently pushing out 18 business?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 14, 2019)

madolesance said:


> There’s a lot of traders coming back. And good luck to them.



Will they remain affordable?

I know business in Victoria. To cope with the "regeneration" of Victoria they went up market. Didn't quite work but worked enough to exclude old regulars.

Some of these returning business might have to do the same here.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2019)

madolesance said:


> There’s a lot of traders coming back. And good luck to them.


Network Rail originally claimed that *75%* of the traders were coming back (and that figure did NOT include businesses in sub letted units, who were basically out on their arse). This has proved to be a big fat lie.

And yes, they'll need all the good luck they can muster as Network Rail has stated that those units will all be liable to stepped increases in rents.

I don't see 14 businesses coming back as a 'lot' either.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Mar 15, 2019)

The owner of Ashoks ( newsagents in  Station Road ) died of a heart attack last Christmas ( stress related ??) , Mash Brothers fishmongers , The Baron , Brixton Tools , Budget Carpets , A & C Deli , Kings car hire plus all the concessions who WERE PROMISED first refusal during the negotiations early on ! The list goes on


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2019)

Is Cafe Max coming back?


----------



## madolesance (Mar 15, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Is Cafe Max coming back?



Yes, and Cafe Rio.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 15, 2019)

Mid April for Cafe Max - it's been on their window for a few weeks.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2019)

Yay! So happy to hear that.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2019)

mafalda said:


> View attachment 164380 View attachment 164381looks like NR aren't finishing arches in line with planning conditions. All adopted planning drawings show the existing really nice polished mosaic tiling being cleaned and repaired. Looks to me like they've repaired and painted instead. Must have saved NR some cash I guess. When do you think they'll be pulling out the shrubbery as well, which also forms part of the planning documents.


While I can see legitimate reasons that the shrubbery might be pulled out later, if its true that the mosaic is in breach of their planning permission, report this to lambeth planning enforcement and post their response here.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2019)

Let's hope they survive the promised hefty hike in rents that are coming up in the years ahead.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 15, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Is Cafe Max coming back?


Yes the sign is up that they are coming back


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 15, 2019)

editor said:


> See my post above. And yes "some" are returning, but a lot aren't.


Well here’s another FOUR, It nowhere near as bad as you’ve reported  so far that’s EIGHT, I’m sure others have relocated and are doing good business.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 164580
> Well here’s another FOUR, It nowhere near as bad as you’ve reported  so far that’s EIGHT


Perhaps you missed the earlier post which cited their own website which reported that only a minority of businesses are returning, in stark contract to their original claim of "75%" of businesses returning (which conveniently didn't include any of the sub-let businesses who will not be returning).


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2019)

The Moroccan cafe is back too. Hurrah.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 164580....I’m sure others have relocated and are doing good business.


And your evidence for this cheery claim? 

You can start with the A&C deli.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 15, 2019)

editor said:


> And your evidence for this cheery claim?
> 
> You can start with the A&C deli.


They already said that that business was bad and that they were were not making money, NOTHING TO DO WITH NR they would have closed anyway, they quoted Brindisa as a reason, and Brindisa are no longer there, let’s get real about business and the economic climate.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 15, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Mid April for Cafe Max - it's been on their window for a few weeks.



oh this is good news.  Bit of a family favourite.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> They already said that that business was bad and that they were were not making money, NOTHING TO DO WITH NR


Oh dear, you really are a bit out of touch here.

Perhaps you missed this article? It was written by the owner of the deli.

Brixton’s A&C Deli: the inside story of a small business destroyed by gentrification, *Network Rail* & Lambeth Council.



> With Network Rail wanting everyone out by October and Lambeth Council sheepishly declaring it wasn’t anything to do with them, it was a landlord/tenant dispute.
> 
> We realised that the reason that their hands were behind their backs, wasn’t because they were tied, it was because their hands were holding a big “APPROVED” rubber stamp, ready to use on the planning application.
> 
> ...


Anyway how about all these other evicted businesses that are supposedly thriving elsewhere?


----------



## Baron (Mar 15, 2019)

News flash.  

Old traders didn’t want to leave.  They were forced too. 

New arches come empty so any new trader can come in and occupy them.  

Rents are now 3-4 times more. 
Rates will also be 3-4 times more. 
Plus Lambeth charges for rubbish and outdoor signage and seating. 
Plus the brilliant Brixton BID levy. 


Anyone who thinks it’s a good move for Brixton, get ready for your £5 bread.  

Enjoy.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> They already said that that business was bad and that they were were not making money, NOTHING TO DO WITH NR they would have closed anyway, they quoted Brindisa as a reason, and Brindisa are no longer there, let’s get real about business and the economic climate.



I used the deli.

What you are saying is an insult to a hard-working family run business.

Some people work hard and bust there gut to provide a service to customers. Stand on there own two feet and make a living.

All you can say is get "real".

NR destroyed there business.

Get real about business and the economic climate? NR help make this economic climate

Your post is up there with Retro they should have tried harder and made sandwiches nonsense.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2019)

I've been out and about in LJ and Brixton today at community meetings. 

The right wing nonsense I see posted here has no relation to what residents in LJ and Brixton say to me. That is the residents I deal with and know.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2019)

I see there's another new restaurant going to move into the arches. It's obvious that these new, expensive eateries are going to have an impact on the area and attract an entirely different crowd. Can anyone really think all these changes aren't going to have a negative impact on the existing businesses?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2019)

mafalda said:


> View attachment 164380 View attachment 164381looks like NR aren't finishing arches in line with planning conditions. All adopted planning drawings show the existing really nice polished mosaic tiling being cleaned and repaired. Looks to me like they've repaired and painted instead. Must have saved NR some cash I guess. When do you think they'll be pulling out the shrubbery as well, which also forms part of the planning documents.



I was in Brixton Station Road today. So had a look. Its not completely finished yet. I was surprised at how cheap and tacky the finish is. Unless some extra work is to be done over next weeks I'm not impressed. Its not to the standard of work at Kings Cross for example.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2019)

mafalda got me looking at the planning application.

Here is how it was supposed to look:

It say remove tiling and make good brickwork below. What has happened is the tiling has been left on and painted black. Other arches have no tiling and arch has been painted black. The brickwork has not been made good.

This is cheaply done version of what was presented to the planning committee.

The drawing shows something much nicer than what has been done.

To borrow mafalda image to see the difference:


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was in Brixton Station Road today. So had a look. Its not completely finished yet. I was surprised at how cheap and tacky the finish is. Unless some extra work is to be done over next weeks I'm not impressed. Its not to the standard of work at Kings Cross for example.


If the finish of the units had been akin to the sanitised, tidy, pristine exposed brick look of the units in King's Cross, can you honestly say you would have not rejected it as a negative development due to concerns it might likely cause to further advance the gentrification process in the area? 

Before anyone starts making accusations of being a cheerleader for NR, attempting point scoring or ganging up, I'm not having a go at you. But given the usual opposition expressed here to proposals to improve public areas in Brixton or make more aesthetically pleasing for fears of indirectly promoting gentrification, I'd have thought giving the units a cheap and tacky look would have been a great outcome in your view. And that the polished finish of the King's Cross units would have been about the last thing you'd wanted.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2019)

T & P said:


> If the finish of the units had been akin to the sanitised, tidy, pristine exposed brick look of the units in King's Cross, can you honestly say you would have not rejected it as a negative development due to concerns it might likely cause to further advance the gentrification process in the area?
> 
> Before anyone starts making accusations of being a cheerleader for NR, attempting point scoring or ganging up, I'm not having a go at you. But given the usual opposition expressed here to proposals to improve public areas in Brixton or make more aesthetically pleasing for fears of indirectly promoting gentrification, I'd have thought giving the units a cheap and tacky look would have been a great outcome in your view. And that the polished finish of the King's Cross units would have been about the last thing you'd wanted.



This is point scoring.

A cheap shot that.

And you are having a good at me.

My post above shows the discrepancy between what NR said they would do and what they have done. The actual facts. After what mafada posted I thought I'd have a look at the original drawings. 

Do you think its ok for a developer to present quality work to planning committee and then actually do something that looks different?


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This is point scoring.
> 
> A cheap shot that.
> 
> ...


No.

No.

And no.

In fact, it has become all but impossible in the last year or so to simply express a differing opinion in here without being accused of hidden agendas, ulterior motives, or of being right wing and on the side of corporations. It is stifling all debate in this forum as well as, in this case and many others, completely untrue.

As to the question in your post, the answer is of course 'no'. But then again that issue was not mentioned at all in the post I replied to, and I posted my reply before I had seen your subsequent post. So I had no way of knowing you were talking about apparent shortcomings in the developer's finished product.

The post I replied to was purely and solely about aesthetics and compassions with the arches at King's Cross. So it would be nice to be granted the benefit of the doubt from time to time when expressing a differing opinion, instead of dismissing me or my comments as dishonest or agenda driven.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2019)

T & P said:


> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



Having to deal with posts like yours is why I find it difficult to keep posting on the Brixton forum.

It doesn't matter how I post up.

If I'm posting a straightforward opinion you take that as an opportunity to have a go.

My last couple of posts have been looking at the arches myself after what mafalda posted ( and I notice that went unremarked by you. Only when I post up does it become an issue), and posting up what I think. Looking up the plans to see if there are discrepancies between the plans and the actual finished product.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Mar 16, 2019)

What’s been forgotten is all the double standards that NR have gotten away with 
1. Why are William Hill & HT Pawnbrokers still trading especially WH in a really run down Arch ? 
2. Why weren’t the existing traders leases not ‘ frozen ‘ during the refit ?
3. What did Bid & Lambeth do to help the traders cause ? 
4. What happened to the rest of the traders & why aren’t they returning ?


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Having to deal with posts like yours is why I find it difficult to keep posting on the Brixton forum.
> 
> It doesn't matter how I post up.
> 
> ...


 I am sorry you feel that way but not only I am not having a go in any way or form, I genuinely struggle to understand how you could possibly have reached reach that conclusion from my post, in particular after I had made it clear that I had not seen your follow-up comment when I posted my reply.

Not everyone is out to get you for simply engaging in a discussion with you in an Internet forum-at least I am not, anyway.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> I am sorry you feel that way but not only I am not having a go in any way or form, I genuinely struggle to understand how you could possibly have reached reach that conclusion from my post, in particular after I had made it clear that I had not seen your follow-up comment when I posted my reply.
> 
> Not everyone is out to get you for simply engaging in a discussion with you in an Internet forum-at least I am not, anyway.



You did post up quoting my posts. So its hardly surprising if I think its directed at me.

Saying "not everyone is out to get you" is just annoying. That is to make me appear like I'm paranoid. Its to deflect that you started this. 

You posted up quoting my posts taking issues with what I said. That is what happened. I was not arguing with you. You started it not me.


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You did post up quoting my posts. So its hardly surprising if I think its directed at me.
> 
> Saying "not everyone is out to get you" is just annoying. That is to make me appear like I'm paranoid. Its to deflect that you started this.
> 
> You posted up quoting my posts taking issues with what I said. That is what happened. I was not arguing with you. You started it not me.


It was directed at you. I was replying to you at the end of the day- a natural and commonplace occurrence in a message board. But my post was not malicious, offensive, personal or aggressive in any way whatsoever; I was commenting on a single post (just one) you had made. So I started nothing, or nothing detrimental or negative anyway.

If you still believe my reply to your post no.1817 in isolation, bearing in mind I had not seen any subsequent posts from you or any else on the thread when I wrote and posted it, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.

I'll leave it at that. I have no desire to get embroiled in arguments about semantics, or get the last word in on this.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 164618 mafalda got me looking at the planning application.
> 
> Here is how it was supposed to look:View attachment 164616
> 
> ...



Ive put in a query to planning enforcement about this. So will see what happens. Whether planning see it as an issue.

That is as long as the online process works. I have a reference number. Just don't trust Lambeth IT as working that well.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 16, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> They already said that that business was bad and that they were were not making money, NOTHING TO DO WITH NR they would have closed anyway, they quoted Brindisa as a reason, and Brindisa are no longer there, let’s get real about business and the economic climate.


There was an article in the Standard moaning about the devastating effects of business rate hikes in  London generally. How are these poor sods supposed to make a living with the government forcing up business rates AND the arches imposing rising rental contracts?

I reckon retail is becoming a mugs game. Very soon everyone will be "sitting in their lonely room" ordering pizzas via Deliveroo and groceries from Ocado!


----------



## madolesance (Mar 16, 2019)

CH1 said:


> There was an article in the Standard moaning about the devastating effects of business rate hikes in  London generally. How are these poor sods supposed to make a living with the government forcing up business rates AND the arches imposing rising rental contracts?
> 
> I reckon retail is becoming a mugs game. Very soon everyone will be "sitting in their lonely room" ordering pizzas via Deliveroo and groceries from Ocado!



I liked this post cause it’s so very true. Uber and Delivero are enabling folks to exit, but not have to interact with anyone.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2019)

CH1 said:


> There was an article in the Standard moaning about the devastating effects of business rate hikes in  London generally. How are these poor sods supposed to make a living with the government forcing up business rates AND the arches imposing rising rental contracts?
> 
> I reckon retail is becoming a mugs game. Very soon everyone will be "sitting in their lonely room" ordering pizzas via Deliveroo and groceries from Ocado!



Bim of Bars commonsense of how capitalism works forgets outside of the sole trader just getting by big business like Deliveroo can operate on small margins because the "market" and therefore big investors plough money into it. Deliveroo has loads of investment behind it. But looking at it its speculative investment. Deliveroo isn't that great a business. A lot of big capitalism works on fictitious speculation. Its that the "market" see long term potential for profits. Very long term in some cases like Uber.

The little guy running a local shop doesn't have this. Despite how useful it may be to local community.

Personally I don't like living in a society where "getting real about business and the economic climate" is how societies work. This means people losing their jobs and livelihoods. Treating economics like its a natural event like the weather. When its man made. It doesn't have to be like this.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> If the finish of the units had been akin to the sanitised, tidy, pristine exposed brick look of the units in King's Cross, can you honestly say you would have not rejected it as a negative development due to concerns it might likely cause to further advance the gentrification process in the area?
> 
> Before anyone starts making accusations of being a cheerleader for NR, attempting point scoring or ganging up, I'm not having a go at you. But given the usual opposition expressed here to proposals to improve public areas in Brixton or make more aesthetically pleasing for fears of indirectly promoting gentrification, I'd have thought giving the units a cheap and tacky look would have been a great outcome in your view. And that the polished finish of the King's Cross units would have been about the last thing you'd wanted.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Mar 22, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 165292


Brickwork has now been touched up and still not a great job


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> If the finish of the units had been akin to the sanitised, tidy, pristine exposed brick look of the units in King's Cross, can you honestly say you would have not rejected it as a negative development due to concerns it might likely cause to further advance the gentrification process in the area?
> 
> Before anyone starts making accusations of being a cheerleader for NR, attempting point scoring or ganging up, I'm not having a go at you. But given the usual opposition expressed here to proposals to improve public areas in Brixton or make more aesthetically pleasing for fears of indirectly promoting gentrification, I'd have thought giving the units a cheap and tacky look would have been a great outcome in your view. And that the polished finish of the King's Cross units would have been about the last thing you'd wanted.


So you're actually positing that Gramsci wants all these developments to look - in your words - "cheap and tacky" - so that the whole strip of shops look a bit shit?  And that poor workmanship would have been a "great outcome" for him?

Jesus. What a fucking shit argument. And, as he says, needlessly personal too.

I could be wrong here, but I'm pretty sure he - like me - would have loved the units to be finished to a very high standard and populated by all the pre-existing businesses paying affordable rents.


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2019)

editor said:


> So you're actually positing that Gramsci wants all these developments to look - in your words - "cheap and tacky" - so that the whole strip of shops look a bit shit?  And that poor workmanship would have been a "great outcome" for him?
> 
> Jesus. What a fucking shit argument. And, as he says, needlessly personal too.
> 
> I could be wrong here, but I'm pretty sure he - like me - would have loved the units to be finished to a very high standard and populated by all the pre-existing businesses paying affordable rents.


A bit late to this party which I had thought had long ended. But since you raise the issue, there are been several instances in this forum disussing proposals (or finished projects) of improvements, redesigns or refurbishments of public areas in Brixton. And Gramsci has been one of the posters who have often been skeptical about- if not openly opposed to- some of such improvements, on the basis that they are likely to result in further gentrification of the area.

So yes, given that issues such as pedestrianation of a shopping street to make it more pleasant, or even traffic rerouting through some residential areas to make them safer have been firmly opposed in here, apparently for nothing more than we can't risk to have anything looking too nice around here lest the area attracts even more gentrifiers, forgive my surprise when suddenly I hear a complaint that a forthcoming refurbishment project is not looking as nice and pretty as the pristine and hipster-friendly archers at King's Cross.

And as I explained several times to Gramsci at the time in this thread, *my post was in direct response to his first post on the matter*, *in which there was no mention whatsoever of the problem being a discrepancy between the plans and the finished product*. So no, it wasn't personal by any stretch of the imagination.

And to tell the truth I'm getting extremely fucking sick and tired of disagreeing opinions with the prevailing views in this forum now being invariably described and dissmissed as personal attacks, 'ganging up' on members, the author being a cheerleader for the Tories or powerful corporations, or similar suchlike garbage. Some instances of it might have been the case; but many, many others were definitely not.

But then again it could be that getting posters with differing/ off-message opinions sick and tired of posting in the Brixton forum might have been the idea all along. If that's indeed the case, it has clearly worked wonderfully in the last couple of years.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> But then again it could be that getting posters with differing/ off-message opinions sick and tired of posting in the Brixton forum might have been the idea all along. If that's indeed the case, it has clearly worked wonderfully in the last couple of years.


If that was the case, there are several people I could think of who I would have taken the _greatest delight_ in kicking off years ago rather than putting them on forced ignore.

Yet they're still here, happily posting away and only sustaining temp bans when they really take the piss with personal shit (see the current Brixton thread for some very fresh examples).

All this personal stuff is fucking tiresome, disruptive and has put an awful lot of people contributing. Looks like you feel you're getting a flavour of what I've had to put with for years. It's not nice, is it?

Good thing is that the solution for everyone is simple: stuck to the topic and leave the ad hominems at home.

Oh, and where did this quote supposedly come from? Who on earth complained about the lack of hipster-friendliness of this development?


T & P said:


> ...when suddenly I hear a complaint that a forthcoming refurbishment project is not looking as nice and pretty as the pristine and hipster-friendly archers at King's Cross.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 22, 2019)

As I think Ms T posted on another thread a year ago, the main reason why A&C Deli were finding things difficult - even without Network Rail's threatened rent hike - is because the supermarkets (both at the bricks and mortar Sainsbury's nearby and more recently online delivery from Waitrose etc) now sell almost all of those interesting store cupboard items that you used to only be able to get in the Deli and can do so cheaper.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> A bit late to this party which I had thought had long ended. But since you raise the issue, there are been several instances in this forum disussing proposals (or finished projects) of improvements, redesigns or refurbishments of public areas in Brixton. And Gramsci has been one of the posters who have often been skeptical about- if not openly opposed to- some of such improvements, on the basis that they are likely to result in further gentrification of the area.
> 
> So yes, given that issues such as pedestrianation of a shopping street to make it more pleasant, or even traffic rerouting through some residential areas to make them safer have been firmly opposed in here, apparently for nothing more than we can't risk to have anything looking too nice around here lest the area attracts even more gentrifiers, forgive my surprise when suddenly I hear a complaint that a forthcoming refurbishment project is not looking as nice and pretty as the pristine and hipster-friendly archers at King's Cross.
> 
> ...



You are really winding me up.

I thought this has been dealt with.

I post up what I thought was reasoned response to how the actual works have been finished. Looked at the the original planning application.

To my mind there is a discrepancy between the works agreed by planning committee and the finished works.

My view based on the facts.

I have put in a query to the planning enforcement which they have acknowledged and are looking into.

So I really object to my reasoned response to the NR works, going through the legitimate channels being undermined by your accusations. Which I can only interpret as trying to undermine the validity of my response to the NR finished works.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> A bit late to this party which I had thought had long ended. But since you raise the issue, there are been several instances in this forum disussing proposals (or finished projects) of improvements, redesigns or refurbishments of public areas in Brixton. And Gramsci has been one of the posters who have often been skeptical about- if not openly opposed to- some of such improvements, on the basis that they are likely to result in further gentrification of the area.
> 
> So yes, given that issues such as pedestrianation of a shopping street to make it more pleasant, or even traffic rerouting through some residential areas to make them safer have been firmly opposed in here, apparently for nothing more than we can't risk to have anything looking too nice around here lest the area attracts even more gentrifiers, forgive my surprise when suddenly I hear a complaint that a forthcoming refurbishment project is not looking as nice and pretty as the pristine and hipster-friendly archers at King's Cross.
> 
> ...



You are being personal towards me. 

I'm sick and tired of having to deal with poster like you.

I don't have to deal with this in my everyday off internet connections with people I know in Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

edit.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

quotes don't work again.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> A bit late to this party which I had thought had long ended. But since you raise the issue, there are been several instances in this forum disussing proposals (or finished projects) of improvements, redesigns or refurbishments of public areas in Brixton. And Gramsci has been one of the posters who have often been skeptical about- if not openly opposed to- some of such improvements, on the basis that they are likely to result in further gentrification of the area.
> 
> So yes, given that issues such as pedestrianation of a shopping street to make it more pleasant, or even traffic rerouting through some residential areas to make them safer have been firmly opposed in here, apparently for nothing more than we can't risk to have anything looking too nice around here lest the area attracts even more gentrifiers, forgive my surprise when suddenly I hear a complaint that a forthcoming refurbishment project is not looking as nice and pretty as the pristine and hipster-friendly archers at King's Cross.
> 
> ...






Thing is you saw my first post on the matter and then took it as opportunity to lay into me. Didn't see my second post. It was personal attack on me as poster. Your still doing it now.

What have my views on pedestrianisation got to do with wanting works done in a conservation area to be done to a high standard?


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2019)

editor said:


> If that was the case, there are several people I could think of who I would have taken the _greatest delight_ in kicking off years ago rather than putting them on forced ignore.
> 
> Yet they're still here, happily posting away and only sustaining temp bans when they really take the piss with personal shit (see the current Brixton thread for some very fresh examples).
> 
> ...


 All of the above does neither prove that my post to Gramsci was personal in any way (and I certainly would like you to clarify what could possibly make you think otherwise), or justify the fact (or at least my claim) that all differing opinions to the likes of you or Gramsci are now routinely being shut down under the excuse of being personal attacks.

Interesting to see that instead of contesting  that my claim about all off-message opinions now being routinely shut down is wrong, you mention past personal attacks you have experienced. How is that relevant to this case, or any other  individual post? I’m not denying personal attacks take place. The issue is about dismissing all disagreeing posts as personal attacks when some of them clearly are not.


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You are really winding me up.
> 
> I thought this has been dealt with.
> 
> ...


Erm, for starters it was Editor who resurrected this, not me.

And I pointed out to you on three separate occasions that I wrote my reply to your first post before I saw your subsequent post. On posts 1821, 1824 and 1826. You couldn't possibly have missed them all. Let's be clear about this: the post I replied to made no mention whatsoever about any discrepancy issues. Do you agree on that point?


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Thing is you saw my first post on the matter and then took it as opportunity to lay into me. Didn't see my second post. It was personal attack on me as poster. Your still doing it now.
> 
> What have my views on pedestrianisation got to do with wanting works done in a conservation area to be done to a high standard?


Is simply disagreeing with or querying a particular opinion expressed by a poster on an internet form actually amount to being a personal attack in your view? Really? I mean, wtf? In which way could my post have been a personal attack?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> Erm, for starters it was Editor who resurrected this, not me.
> 
> And I pointed out to you on three separate occasions that I wrote my reply to your first post before I saw your subsequent post. On posts 1821, 1824 and 1826. You couldn't possibly have missed them all. Let's be clear about this: the post I replied to made no mention whatsoever about any discrepancy issues. Do you agree on that point?



Yes you had a go at me.

The whole thrust of your posts, which you have started again, is about discrepancy on my part. Now its my views on pedestrianisation as compared to my putting in complaint to planning about NR works. Its in my view a personal attack on me as a poster here. 


This post is mealy mouthed way to say you tripped yourself up, You thought you could have a go at me and it didn't work out.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> Is simply disagreeing with or querying a particular opinion expressed by a poster on an internet form actually amount to being a personal attack in your view? Really? I mean, wtf? In which way could my post have been a personal attack?



Go back and read post 1834.

You started all this in the first place. I didn't.

Now you are trying to claim its not personal.

Now you are trying to portray yourself as the victim.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Yes you had a go at me.
> 
> The whole thrust of your posts, which you have started again, is about discrepancy on my part. Now its my views on pedestrianisation as compared to my putting in complaint to planning about NR works. Its in my view a personal attack on me as a poster here.
> 
> ...


If you think pointing out a perceived discrepancy amounts to a personal attack, we'll just have to agree to disagree there. Though I find such viewpoint bizarre in an Internet forum, frankly. I could be right or I could be wrong. Discussing the possibility with you does not amount to a personal attack by any reasonable standard.

I find it interesting that you have changed the theme of my alleged personal attack from deliberate misinterpretation of your post to an attempt to show you up as being inconsistent in your beliefs. AFAIK Iam de facto being accused of lying, and have a far stronger claim of being the one under personal attacks here.

Frankly I don't care that much about it and, believe it or not, I have no desire to upsor anger anyone. But you have repeatedly pushed the angle of me misrepresenting your views after I made it clear no fewer than four times that your first post, which was the only one I based my reply on, never made any mention of your concerns being about NR failing to deliver the standards proposed in their plans. Either you managed to miss all four clarifications, or do not believe I am telling the truth. Either way, it's just not on.

This is exactly the kind of shit I was referring to. Unjustified accusations of perfectly polite disagreeing opinions as constituting a personal attack are now the norm in here.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> As I think Ms T posted on another thread a year ago, the main reason why A&C Deli were finding things difficult - even without Network Rail's threatened rent hike - is because the supermarkets (both at the bricks and mortar Sainsbury's nearby and more recently online delivery from Waitrose etc) now sell almost all of those interesting store cupboard items that you used to only be able to get in the Deli and can do so cheaper.


They explained it in some detail here: Brixton’s A&C Deli: the inside story of a small business destroyed by gentrification, Network Rail & Lambeth Council

I think the title clearly lays out who they think was to blame.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> Erm, for starters it was Editor who resurrected this, not me.


"Resurrected"? I responded to a post of yours from just over a week ago, FFS.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> Is simply disagreeing with or querying a particular opinion expressed by a poster on an internet form actually amount to being a personal attack in your view? Really? I mean, wtf? In which way could my post have been a personal attack?





T & P said:


> If you think pointing out a perceived discrepancy amounts to a personal attack, we'll just have to agree to disagree there. Though I find such viewpoint bizarre in an Internet forum, frankly. I could be right or I could be wrong. Discussing the possibility with you does not amount to a personal attack by any reasonable standard.
> 
> I find it interesting that you have changed the theme of my alleged personal attack from deliberate misinterpretation of your post to an attempt to show you up as being inconsistent in your beliefs. AFAIK Iam de facto being accused of lying, and have a far stronger claim of being the one under personal attacks here.
> 
> ...



This all started out with making a reasonable post on the quality of works done by NR. 

Its you who started this not me.

The last few pages of your posts have derailed this thread from what had been interesting to me. 

Your posts here are example of why some posters have Brixton forum on ignore. 

I could go on but your not worth bothering with.


----------



## northeast (Mar 24, 2019)

The fact that the pawn brokers has stayed in place around all the upgrades and still looks exactly the same shows this project could and should have been approached a lot differently.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2019)

northeast said:


> The fact that the pawn brokers has stayed in place around all the upgrades and still looks exactly the same shows this project could and should have been approached a lot differently.


Indeed. If the health and safety issues all vanished for them, why not for other businesses who ended up being forcefully evicted?


----------



## northeast (Mar 24, 2019)

I wholeheartedly agree that building work should be completed to the standards in the planning application. If anyone has tried to do work on a property they will know how they can be penalised for not matching the approved plans. And at great financial cost, a large corporate should not be allowed to get around these regulations.

Even if it does end up looking a little like the sanitised kings cross refurbishment it will hopefully mean the buildings will stand the test of time for longer. Meaning future refurbishment work is a long way off.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Mar 24, 2019)

The work wasn’t carried out for any other reason than a money making exercise ! Way back when NR served notice they had no intention of allowing any of the existing Traders back it was all down to the amazing Save Brixton Arches campaign & the fantastic local support which made NR face a huge PR hiding nothing else !


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

Here's a look inside one of the cafe arches on Station Road (by Brixton Road). It's pretty basic.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's a look inside one of the cafe arches on Station Road (by Brixton Road). It's pretty basic.
> 
> View attachment 167381


Which is the improvement? The plate glass?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Apr 12, 2019)

For the new Landlord the higher rents and the face saving exercise ! 

For the returning tenant the expensive refit , the ‘ reduced rent’ ( at least double to start ! ) on what you had been paying !  , the higher rates , starting your business again after 2 1/2 years with the extra competition etc


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's a look inside one of the cafe arches on Station Road (by Brixton Road). It's pretty basic.
> 
> View attachment 167381



I was walking by yesterday. I agree its pretty basic yet rents will be increased.

As a landlord they should be doing upkeep of properties anyway. This looks to me like long overdue overhaul. It doesnt justify rent increases. 

From what I've heard from business that is that they put a lot of there own money into maintaining the arches.

The last time the arches got significant funding was by Brixton Challenge. Post riot grants to improve Brixton.

NR have done little over the years that wasn't helped by public funding.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Apr 21, 2019)

I see the Religious Book shop moved back into their Arch after nearly 3 years gone which is nice as they’re good people I’m just surprised that NR , Lambeth , BID , Uncle Jacko and any other of the glory hunters didn’t have a big PR event cutting the tape etc ?


----------



## northeast (Apr 24, 2019)

you would have thought they would have removed the plants growing on top of the arches, i personally like them but i cant imagine its doing the brick work any good. No doubt in near future will require attention / cost / aggravation.


----------



## discobastard (May 2, 2019)

This won't necessarily make any difference to what has happened, but the National Audit Office has validated the fact that Network Rail failed in their duty to consider the wider social impact of the selling of the Arches to the private sector.  The report highlights that tenant concerns were well founded, and that initiatives to support the tenants are not legally binding.

Railway arches sold off with no thought for tenants, says watchdog

It's good that the process has been put under scrutiny but sadly only serves to highlight that any scrap of 'kindness' or consideration for communities is something that big business has no longer any real and true time for when it comes to their own financial 'woes'.

What gets me is that these businesses are run by 'people'.  People who forget what it is like to be human when faced by bigger picture business problems.  This is a big problem, and something that many good people are possibly unwillingly complicit in every day (but that's another conversation).


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2019)

Network rail were forced to sell off the arches by Osbourne,. when he was Chancellor, NR didn't want this..

NR "refurbishment" of the arches in Brixton pre dated the forced sell off.

Small. business are caught between increasingly greedy NR and now a new. landlord.

At meetings about the Brixton redevelopment, when NR was criticised , NR said remit was to maximize income from property to subsidize its main business providing infrastructure for public transport. 

NR was mix of public and private. So expecting it to take regard of social impact begs the question is NR a publicly owned entity or not.

Imo the railway industry should be taken back into public ownership. That includes the arches . With no compensation to the sharks that bought it.

Then social impact can be democratically decided.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2019)

Railway arches sold off with no thought for tenants, says watchdog

Had a read of this.

Well as many in Brixton felt NR was refurbishing the arches in Brixton with no thought for tenants.

Only after much public opposition was NR made to give existing tenants some concessions.

So the underlying issue still is should an owner of what was public asset be expected to not charge "market" rents? NR when they owned arches thought they should be able to charge "market" rents. As renting arches was secondary business to providing rail infrastructure. Income from arches would be invested in the transport system lowering costs to rail travellers.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (May 2, 2019)

NR we’re determined to terminate the old type of lease and make any returning tenant sign a new lease which only lasts 14 years with no guarantee of a new one once it has run its course plus the rents only go up irrespective of what goes on in the economy


----------



## discobastard (May 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Railway arches sold off with no thought for tenants, says watchdog
> 
> Had a read of this.
> 
> ...


It sounds like we agree on all of this?


----------



## madolesance (May 3, 2019)

Cafe Max opens up again today


----------



## Ms T (May 4, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Cafe Max opens up again today



Did you go?  I’m working all weekend but planning to go on my next day off on Tuesday.


----------



## madolesance (May 5, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Did you go?  I’m working all weekend but planning to go on my next day off on Tuesday.


Popped in for lunch.
Very similar layout as before, felt a little bigger. Prices still very reasonable. Sargras £2.30 I think. Cheapest pint in Brixton.


----------



## TopCat (May 5, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Cafe Max opens up again today


Good stuff.


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2019)

madolesance said:


> Popped in for lunch.
> Very similar layout as before, felt a little bigger. Prices still very reasonable. Sargras £2.30 I think. Cheapest pint in Brixton.


Excellent!


----------



## editor (May 6, 2019)

Buzzed: Brixton’s Cafe Max snack bar reopens after Network Rail’s lengthy refurbishment


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 1, 2019)

More on this in general:

Railway arch shops face eviction after rent rises of up to 85%


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 1, 2019)

mafalda said:


> View attachment 164380 View attachment 164381looks like NR aren't finishing arches in line with planning conditions. All adopted planning drawings show the existing really nice polished mosaic tiling being cleaned and repaired. Looks to me like they've repaired and painted instead. Must have saved NR some cash I guess. When do you think they'll be pulling out the shrubbery as well, which also forms part of the planning documents.


All shrubbery has been pulled on arches on Atlantic Road,corner of Brixton Road, and it’s a vast improvement.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> More on this in general:
> 
> Railway arch shops face eviction after rent rises of up to 85%



The situation has been complicated as Network Rail was forced by Osbourne when he was Chancellor to sell off the arches. 

The Network rail "refurbishment" of arches on Brixton Station road and Atlantic road preceded this. 

Network Rail were moving towards position of this new owner. Market rents not community. 

One of the arguments of NR when they evicted the business was that their primary purpose was transport. If they could maximize rents from arches this would cut costs on transport users. 

They weren't there to support local community small business. 

In our increasing age of cuts / austerity spin offs like small business using arches is seen as money spinner in way it would not have been seen years ago when transport system was publicly owned. 

The gradual intrusion of market forces into all aspects of community life is seen in the gradual use of railway arches as income generating vehicles.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2019)

Network Rail is publicly owned. 

It was government policy which determined that they were to sweat their property assets. 

Also part of the picture though is the fact that many arch leases have simply become more valuable particularly in London due to the changing forrunes of the types of areas which have a lot of railway viaducts...mainly inner south london and to some extent east london.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jun 2, 2019)

It seems a bit strange that not all the returning tenants have moved back yet especially the wine bar as their Arches look finished , I wonder what the delay is ?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2019)

Meanwhile most of the arches in Herne Hill remain empty. Presumably too expensive? But i’ve also heard too big for a lot of small businesses. And given that two independent businesses closed down recently on Half Moon Lane...


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 2, 2019)

The HH ones are empty cos they messed up and forgot to include space for an electricity substation to provide power to the shops wasn’t it?


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 18, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 174585


All arches now de weeded, looks a lot better


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2019)

Horrible raised pointing (why??) on the 'repaired' sections of brickwork though.

Prediction based on my observation of the viaduct towards Loughborough Junction: in a couple of months you will see the Budleia sprouting back out again, from those sections of new brickwork where they think they have removed it.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 19, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Horrible raised pointing (why??) on the 'repaired' sections of brickwork though.
> 
> Prediction based on my observation of the viaduct towards Loughborough Junction: in a couple of months you will see the Budleia sprouting back out again, from those sections of new brickwork where they think they have removed it.


Yes I agree, it’s been a cheap make over, I took a close look and the Budleia has just been cut so will be back pretty fast.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jun 19, 2019)

For a stated 38 week build program it certainly seems to be taking far more longer as the last 3 Traders ( Brixton Tools , Budget Carpets & Baron menswear )  left the 2nd week of last April so that’s 60 weeks ago ! 
I can’t see the project being finished this year


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

Seamless perfection.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 175271
> 
> Seamless perfection.



Can I use this photo?

I did put in complaint to planning that the works had not been done to to standard that the planning application suggested and that the area is a conservation area and the works arent up to standard. 

I got acknowledgement of query but no answer if I was correct. 

I need to email to find out what has happened to my query.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2019)

Course you can.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jul 18, 2019)

NR ( now the Arch Company , same difference ) said that 75% of the 20 plus original traders were returning after the tosh over of the Arches but only 3 have returned am I missing something ?


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Can I use this photo?
> 
> I did put in complaint to planning that the works had not been done to to standard that the planning application suggested and that the area is a conservation area and the works arent up to standard.
> 
> ...



I too have been pondering this each time I walk past. Will be interested in the reply. 

I couldn’t see a heritage conservation statement on the planning database, but it’s not unusual for repair work to be done in traditional techniques and materials but not artificially aged to match the old, the rationale being that it will age over time. There might also be conditions against using reclaimed materials on a structure such as a railway viaduct. 

If it has been stated - say - that only unsound bricks will be removed and replaced with new London stocks with weatherstruck lime mortar joints at the line of the original wall face, then the contractor might have some defence, since this looks to me to have been the approach. It then becomes more a question of the quality of the workmanship. 

None of this means I like the look of it (I don’t), but seamlessness might never have been the intent.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2019)

'Nuff scaffolding


----------



## madolesance (Jul 23, 2019)

editor said:


> 'Nuff scaffolding
> 
> View attachment 178376



It's there to support the platform above. When they removed the cladding lining the arches it was discovered that all the steel beams supporting the platform are rusty.
Spoke to someone involved who thinks it may take along time to sort out.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I too have been pondering this each time I walk past. Will be interested in the reply.
> 
> I couldn’t see a heritage conservation statement on the planning database, but it’s not unusual for repair work to be done in traditional techniques and materials but not artificially aged to match the old, the rationale being that it will age over time. There might also be conditions against using reclaimed materials on a structure such as a railway viaduct.
> 
> ...


I think those repairs are independent of the arch refurb works.
They've been doing them all along the viaducts in the area, and mostly in the same incongruous style. For example if you walk along Milkwood road at the back of Herne Hill station you'll see quite a few bits at eye level.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 23, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I think those repairs are independent of the arch refurb works.
> They've been doing them all along the viaducts in the area, and mostly in the same incongruous style. For example if you walk along Milkwood road at the back of Herne Hill station you'll see quite a few bits at eye level.



I think that’s likely. They’ll conceive of patching the viaducts as part of railway infrastructure rather than as streetscape. They’re not listed so unlikely to have a special conservation strategy beyond new-for-old replacement of degraded material.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I think that’s likely. They’ll conceive of patching the viaducts as part of railway infrastructure rather than as streetscape. They’re not listed so unlikely to have a special conservation strategy beyond new-for-old replacement of degraded material.



They arent listed but these arches are in a conservation area.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

Well, this is interesting: Anthony Thomas (aka Antic, Dogstar owners) want a change of use on THREE of the arches from retail into - yes, you've guessed it - bar/restaurant/pub use.

Unit 11 is one labelled 'newly refurbished, unit 26 is part of a 'cathedral unit' with arch 22 and I'm not sure which unit is 23.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

So if this goes ahead along with Hondo's plans to turn Pope's Road into a monster yuppie booze/food emporium, Brixton will truly become the next Camden.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2019)

I looked up the application. Could not find justification for change of use just plans.

Looks to me that Antic have got the whole of the inner bit of the arches now. So have increased the space from what they had before.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 179367 I looked up the application. Could not find justification for change of use just plans.
> 
> Looks to me that Antic have got the whole of the inner bit of the arches now. So have increased the space from what they had before.



Didn't council/network rail say that they were gonna preserve existing ratios of retail:restaurants and bars


----------



## BakeRecords (Jul 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 179367 I looked up the application. Could not find justification for change of use just plans.
> 
> Looks to me that Antic have got the whole of the inner bit of the arches now. So have increased the space from what they had before.



I really don't think we need more licensed premises in central Brixton. I miss the DIY shop. Used to buy all sorts from there.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Didn't council/network rail say that they were gonna preserve existing ratios of retail:restaurants and bars



That's what I thought. 

I don't understand why on the planning application there is no document justifiying the change of use. 

Usually on planning applications one finds a doc that says why the application should be given permission.

Unless I missed something.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2019)

BakeRecords said:


> I really don't think we need more licensed premises in central Brixton. I miss the DIY shop. Used to buy all sorts from there.



I have to go to Stockwell now for a lot of DIY stuff I need.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 31, 2019)

BakeRecords said:


> I really don't think we need more licensed premises in central Brixton. I miss the DIY shop. Used to buy all sorts from there.



There is still the DIY shop in the arches, isn't there?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 1, 2019)

I know for a fact that the carpetman at that same location begged NR for a change of use and to pay a higher rent if need be in order to adapt ( and stay in business ) but they flatly refused !!


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I have to go to Stockwell now for a lot of DIY stuff I need.


Why not walk a bit further down Brixton Station Road to the diy shop in arch No. 568?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Why not walk a bit further down Brixton Station Road to the diy shop in arch No. 568?



doesn't have everything I. need. For some reason there are a lot of DIY / plumbing shops in Stockwell.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> doesn't have everything I. need. For some reason there are a lot of DIY / plumbing shops in Stockwell.



There's also the well stocked Howard Brothers in Camberwell.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 1, 2019)

Or Clapham DIY.


----------



## BakeRecords (Aug 1, 2019)

teuchter said:


> There is still the DIY shop in the arches, isn't there?


 
Yes, further up the road. I go there or Stockwell for DIY supplies these days.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2019)

BakeRecords said:


> Yes, further up the road. I go there or Stockwell for DIY supplies these days.


The one that remains is the more 'proper' DIY shop; in my memory the other one was more like a household store.


----------



## newbie (Aug 9, 2019)

catching up... I'm curious as to what DIY stuff can't be bought at one or other of the places along Acre Lane. I can only offhand think of one bit of broken boiler I had to go all the way to Landor Rd to get, and that was at least 5 years ago. Otherwise Acre Lane everytime.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2019)

newbie said:


> catching up... I'm curious as to what DIY stuff can't be bought at one or other of the places along Acre Lane. I can only offhand think of one bit of broken boiler I had to go all the way to Landor Rd to get, and that was at least 5 years ago. Otherwise Acre Lane everytime.


No boilers in Acre Lane for some time - Diamond Merchant has morphed into an upmarket charity shop  combining Danish style neo-Starbuck Hygge coffee drinking and paper browsing with rather stylish secondhand stuff.

They have a charming name for this in Ghana - Obroni Wawoo [A white man has died]


----------



## newbie (Aug 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> No boilers in Acre Lane for some time


 no boilers but plenty of plumbing bits in Acre Lane Timber.  

I stopped in at that shop once, they wanted fifty notes for a battered table with a dodgy leg.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 179367 I looked up the application. Could not find justification for change of use just plans.
> 
> Looks to me that Antic have got the whole of the inner bit of the arches now. So have increased the space from what they had before.


So when those big notices on the refurbished units say, "former business returning" they omit to mention that it's actually just one former business that has bought up a number of units. Sneaky.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Aug 12, 2019)

The old ‘ Brixton Tools ‘ in Station Road ( 1/2 a Arch as it’s not a through Arch ) is up to rent at £70k p.a + vat , rates , bid !
So that’s roughly £2,000 per week before you pay wages , electricity etc WOW only a Plc could afford that surely ?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2019)

Meeting tonight: Railway Arch Tenants’ Meeting in Brixton tonight, Mon 9th Sept 2019


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Meeting tonight: Railway Arch Tenants’ Meeting in Brixton tonight, Mon 9th Sept 2019



Guardians of the arches are active in LJ . Some business/ groups using the arches long term future is not guarenteed


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 10, 2019)

How did the meeting go? I was going to come but I got stuck elsewhere


----------



## discobastard (Sep 13, 2019)

Network Rail failed railway arch tenants in £1.5bn sale, say MPs

More criticism of Network Rail.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Nov 25, 2019)

I see that a new trendy fried chicken shop is opening at 3 Atlantic Road ( Old A & C deli Arch ) calling themselves  ‘ Other side fried ‘ , looks like they also have outlets in Pop and Peckham Levels ! 
Welcome to Nu-Brixton the home of £10 burgers and £5 chips


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

Brixton Station road had a thriving small business sector.

Since the "refurbishment" a lot of units are still available.

NR destroyed the business community.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 26, 2019)

Lambeth Boy said:


> I see that a new trendy fried chicken shop is opening at 3 Atlantic Road ( Old A & C deli Arch ) calling themselves  ‘ Other side fried ‘ , looks like they also have outlets in Pop and Peckham Levels !
> Welcome to Nu-Brixton the home of £10 burgers and £5 chips



they also have branches in Soho and Camden. 

according to this - Other Side Fried to open first bricks and mortar site - they are only going to have 16 covers, gonna have to shift an awful lot of takeaway to pay the new NR level rents


----------



## Carpet man (Feb 4, 2020)

5 years ago today we were told by our Landlords NR that we would be given notice to vacate our Arches after 28 years trading 😢 , I miss it so much


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2021)

Finally! The scaffolding finally comes down on Brixton’s Atlantic Road railway arches – photos


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2021)

Upmarket eco-coffee shop coming to the arches:

"Our consumers encourage the farmers’ success by paying fair prices for excellent specialty coffee."









						Sendero speciality coffee is coming to a Brixton arch in Atlantic Road
					

Currently undergoing the finishing touches before opening this month in the refurbished railway arch at Number One, Atlantic Road is Sendero  Coffee.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## alex_ (Mar 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Upmarket eco-coffee shop coming to the arches:
> 
> "Our consumers encourage the farmers’ success by paying fair prices for excellent specialty coffee."
> 
> ...



I think there is already a branch on lavender hill


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2021)

alex_ said:


> I think there is already a branch on lavender hill


From the article: 


> Taking over the premises once occupied by a jacket potato takeaway and an estate agent, their new Brixton branch joins their two other locations at Clapham and Battersea Park.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2022)

Seven years on and the place is still an eyesore


























						In photos: the absolute state of the Brixton Arches on Atlantic Road, seven years after refurbishment plans were announced
					

Back in February 2015, urban75 broke the story that Network Rail was going to redevelop all the arches in Atlantic Road, Brixton, with businesses being given notice to quit. Despite a huge communit…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Seven years on and the place is still an eyesore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...I guess if one was looking for an upside to this sad tale then the imminent opening of new hi-cost boozers will bring nighttime footfall to the drag and less squalor and antisocial behaviour...


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2022)

Happy to report that the Liquor Club is some local lads and not another quasi-independent backed by a lavish PR campaign. Nice guys too.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 31, 2022)

editor said:


> Happy to report that the Liquor Club is some local lads and not another quasi-independent backed by a lavish PR campaign. Nice guys too.


Locals hopefully cashing in on all the new cash floating around Brixton.
Good luck to them.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2022)

I sneaked in to grab this arch photo half way along Atlantic Road. I don't think I remember such a space being there before  (or is it a rejigging of the former Eckovision bar?)


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 17, 2022)

editor said:


> I sneaked in to grab this arch photo half way along Atlantic Road. I don't think I remember such a space being there before  (or is it a rejigging of the former Eckovision bar?)


Photo?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> Photo?



How odd, It was there when I posted it!


----------

